# All things disgusting with and around dump



## Wez (Mar 2, 2018)

dump surrounds himself with frauds and scammers, just like he is.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-01-27/jared-kushner-s-felon-father-brought-two-fellow-inmates-into-company

*Kushner’s Felon Father Back at Helm of New York Empire With Two Fellow Inmates*
“It can’t hurt to be doing business with Jared Kushner’s family. It’s a road to the administration.”

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Kushner#Criminal_conviction


----------



## Torros (Mar 2, 2018)

You should get out in the real world more often. Maybe then you will have a better grip on reality.


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2018)

*Wez......stop reading your news from the Bazooka Bubble Gum wrappers.*


----------



## Wez (Mar 2, 2018)

Torros said:


> You should get out in the real world more often. Maybe then you will have a better grip on reality.


Oh?  Which part wasn't real?


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> Oh?  Which part wasn't real?


*You have to ask ......Bwhaaaaaa !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> dump surrounds himself with frauds and scammers, just like he is.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-01-27/jared-kushner-s-felon-father-brought-two-fellow-inmates-into-company
> 
> ...


Fake News


----------



## Wez (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News


A Badge of Honor


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

NYT: Trump Asked Kelly to Help Force Out Ivanka, Jared


----------



## Wez (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Lol

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/melania-trump-earned-visa-extraordinary-ability-article-1.3849088

*Melania Trump earned green card through program for those with ‘extraordinary ability’ *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Talking chain immigration with an Einstein  . . .

Melania Trump’s ability to secure her green card not only set her on the path to U.S. citizenship, but put her in the position to sponsor the legal residency of her parents, Viktor and Amalija Knavs. The Washington Post reported earlier this month that the couple are now close to obtaining their own citizenship.
https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/world/questions-linger-about-how-melania-trump-a-slovenian-model-scored-‘the-einstein-visa’/ar-BBJLvaF?li=AAnZ9Ug


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Politics
*The Heavily Decorated Army Major Escorting Trump At Billy Graham’s Funeral Is Graham’s War Hero Grandson*






Benny Johnson
Reporter At Large


1:56 PM 03/02/2018



Donald Trump arrived at Billy Graham’s funeral in North Carolina Friday, where he was escorted by a very special member of the Graham family.

As POTUS walked to the tent where Graham’s family and dignitaries were gathered, he was met halfway by a uniformed Army Major. The two saluted each other and the Major escorted the first and second families to their seats.






Screenshot/Youtube






Photo by Brian Blanco/Getty Images






Photo by Brian Blanco/Getty Images


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

No class, evah.
Politics





   Barack Obama and Billy Graham (Getty/Mark Wilson/Alex Wong/Getty)  
*Here Is What Obama Did This Week Instead Of Attending Billy Graham’s Funeral*






Benny Johnson
Reporter At Large


12:07 PM 03/02/2018


Earlier this week, a spokesperson for Barack Obama notified the press that the former president would not be attending any of the memorial services for legendary evangelical minister Billy Graham.

There was no specific reason given for Obama’s absence.

President Donald Trump attended a memorial for Graham when his body lay in honor at the U.S. Capitol. Trump spoke at the event, and he is attending Graham’s funeral Friday afternoon. Former President George W. Bush and Bill Clinton both traveled to North Carolina to pay their respects to the Graham family last week.

President Obama made one surprise public appearance this week. The former president attended a community meeting of southside neighborhood residents in Chicago to assure them that the Obama Presidential Library would not impede or “gentrify” their neighborhood, according to the Chicago Tribune.



The Obama Foundation released plans to construct a massive, sprawling 235-foot-tall campus in the urban community across from the University of Chicago last month. Obama reassured the members of the community that his presidential library would not bring significant change and gentrification, forcing out the residents who have lived there for decades.

“A lot of times, people get nervous about gentrification, and understandably so,” Obama said, according to the Tribune. “It is not my experience … that the big problem on the South Side has been too much development, too much economic activity. We have such a long way to go before you will start seeing the prospect of gentrification.”

After the meeting Obama tweeted:



This was Obama’s first tweet since the former president tweeted this upon the news of Billy Graham’s death:



Obama was not the only former president who did not personally pay his respects to the Billy Graham family. Both Jimmy Carter and George HW Bush did not personally attend any of the memorial or funeral services. Both Carter and Bush Sr. are 93 years old and have been dealing with severe health issues over the past years.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No class, evah.
> Politics
> 
> 
> ...


God told me you're a whiny little bitch.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> God told me you're a whiny little bitch.


What did God tell Oprah?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What did God tell Oprah?


How would I know?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> Lol
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/melania-trump-earned-visa-extraordinary-ability-article-1.3849088
> 
> *Melania Trump earned green card through program for those with ‘extraordinary ability’ *


How many people do you know that can speak 6 languages, looks like this and is married to the most powerful man in the universe?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How many people do you know that can speak 6 languages, looks like this and is married to the most powerful man in the universe?


I like the way they’re both cross-dressing in that pic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> God told me you're a whiny little bitch.


You don't like me shining the light of truth on the piece of shit Kenyan, do you?
The biggest embarrassment this country has ever experienced and his little dog moochelle too.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> How would I know?


She's waiting for God to tell her something.
I figured you might know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> How would I know?


The same way you know trump is guilty of anything, you don't.
I wonder if Mueller is writing Trump's exoneration as we speak? I know the investigation isn't over, but it has been done before.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> She's waiting for God to tell her something.
> I figured you might know.


Nope I only know what God tells me. America has told us that Obama and Oprah are massively popular figures...probably more so than Billy Graham.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> [/
> I am so proud that Trump is willing to put a transgender at the White House podium.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Makes me think more highly of Trump that he’s willing to put a transgender at the White House podium.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You don't like me shining the light of truth on the piece of shit Kenyan, do you?
> The biggest embarrassment this country has ever experienced and his little dog moochelle too.


Really sorry you’re jealous of the rock star president and his awesome wife. How many of his White House staff couldn’t get security clearances? Or pleaded guilty to lying to Federal authorities? You’ll get over it and join America soon.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Really sorry you’re jealous of the rock star president and his awesome wife. How many of his White House staff couldn’t get security clearances? Or pleaded guilty to lying to Federal authorities? You’ll get over it and join America soon.


He'll go back under his rock.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Makes me think more highly of Trump that he’s willing to put a transgender at the White House podium.


If she's trans gender, she's really good at it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nope I only know what God tells me. America has told us that Obama and Oprah are massively popular figures...probably more so than Billy Graham.


Oprah is waiting for God to tell her to run for President.
It has to be clear as a bell.

Like this,..
God says, *"Oprah, this is God. You need to run for President"*


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If she's trans gender, she's really good at it.


I have to ask how you know that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> I have to ask how you know that.


She looks fantastic.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The same way you know trump is guilty of anything, you don't.
> I wonder if Mueller is writing Trump's exoneration as we speak? I know the investigation isn't over, but it has been done before.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

Release the Dervish


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The same way you know trump is guilty of anything, you don't.
> I wonder if Mueller is writing Trump's exoneration as we speak? I know the investigation isn't over, but it has been done before.


Trump may get exonerated. That's called being a boss; everyone under you takes the fall. He's even ousting his own daughter and son-in-law. He's your hero! Fat and 70...to you guys, his tranny wife is hot.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Trump may get exonerated. That's called being a boss; everyone under you takes the fall. He's even ousting his own daughter and son-in-law. He's your hero! Fat and 70...to you guys, his tranny wife is hot.


She is hot.
You can quote me on that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nope I only know what God tells me. America has told us that Obama and Oprah are massively popular figures...probably more so than Billy Graham.


Talk about the dumbing down of the USA.


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> She looks fantastic.


There is more to "trans-gender" than that.  So how is it you know?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Really sorry you’re jealous of the rock star president and his awesome wife. How many of his White House staff couldn’t get security clearances? Or pleaded guilty to lying to Federal authorities? You’ll get over it and join America soon.


They won't be pleading, maybe trump will pardon the whole lot of em.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Trump may get exonerated. That's called being a boss; everyone under you takes the fall. He's even ousting his own daughter and son-in-law. He's your hero! Fat and 70...to you guys, his tranny wife is hot.


Right on Q.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

My kind of lawyer...I've never gotten an $8m retainer. Not even $1m.  

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/elliott-broidy-trump-malaysia-doj_us_5a988471e4b0a0ba4ad18d65


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They won't be pleading, maybe trump will pardon the whole lot of em.


You know he can't, right? Several state laws are involved with a few of them.


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They won't be pleading, maybe trump will pardon the whole lot of em.


Do you think that will solve his problems?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Talk about the dumbing down of the USA.


I know. Trump succeeded him...but the educated folks didn't vote for him, OBVI. They're too elite to vote for a billionaire.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> There is more to "trans-gender" than that.  So how is it you know?


First off, she's not "trans-gender", I was playing along, doofus.
Second, if she was "trans-gender" she would be fantastic at it because she's hot.
I dont know what else to tell you.

If she really is Trans-gender, I might be queer and dont even know it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He'll go back under his rock.


The Kenyan?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I know. Trump succeeded him...but the educated folks didn't vote for him, OBVI. They're too elite to vote for a billionaire.


Yes, they voted for a dumb cunt under investigation by the FBI, who let a pedophile into her top secret emails. Good choice.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

Trump says election rigged, Democrats scoff.  Trump wins election, Democrats say election rigged.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> There is more to "trans-gender" than that.  So how is it you know?


Tell us all about it? I guess you will not be quoting and scientists on this one.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, they voted for a dumb cunt under investigation by the FBI, who let a pedophile into her top secret emails. Good choice.


You do try so, so hard . . . always comes off as infantile, but it's all you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Trump says election rigged, Democrats scoff.  Trump wins election, Democrats say election rigged.


Do you write the three or four things down that you constantly repeat? Hope no one cleans up your cubicle space or you'd be lost, lost more then usual.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Former U.S. Senate candidate Roy Moore is pleading for money to pay for his legal bills . . .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Former U.S. Senate candidate Roy Moore is pleading for money to pay for his legal bills . . .


https://newsone.com/3778461/accused-pedophile-roy-moore-donations/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you write the three or four things down that you constantly repeat?


What makes you ask that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hope no one cleans up your cubicle space or you'd be lost, lost more then usual.


Nothing to clean.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nothing to clean.


So you are on SSI.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are on SSI.


I don't qualify


----------



## nononono (Mar 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> God told me you're a whiny little bitch.


*A. That was not who spoke to you.*
*B. The " Voice " that spoke to you, should be ignored.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nope I only know what God tells me. America has told us that Obama and Oprah are massively popular figures...probably more so than Billy Graham.


*What " God " do you speak of.....?*


----------



## nononono (Mar 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> My kind of lawyer...I've never gotten an $8m retainer. Not even $1m.
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/elliott-broidy-trump-malaysia-doj_us_5a988471e4b0a0ba4ad18d65









*Hard work chasin those......*


----------



## nononono (Mar 3, 2018)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 176842, member: 1707"

Do you write the three or four things down that you constantly repeat?
Hope no one cleans up your cubicle space or you'd be lost, lost more then usual.

/QUOTE

*First let's work on your Alphabet Rat, next we'll work on your grammar.....*

*




*


----------



## xav10 (Mar 3, 2018)

I love it when all the recent posts are from the village idiot so it just shuts the place down.


----------



## Wez (Mar 3, 2018)

Sucks the air right out of the room...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2018)

Wez said:


> Sucks the air right out of the room...


Look at the 2 geniuses play with each other, queers.
Sad.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Look at the 2 geniuses play with each other, queers.
> Sad.


Jealousy and envy from the hateful lonely troll lil joe.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Jealousy and envy from the hateful lonely troll lil joe.


QTCB


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I love it when all the recent posts are from the village idiot so it just shuts the place down.


you were saying?



Wez said:


> Sucks the air right out of the room...





Hüsker Dü said:


> Jealousy and envy from the hateful lonely troll lil joe.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Look at the 2 geniuses play with each other, queers.
> Sad.


Are you jealous that Wez has a bigger cock than you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Are you jealous that Wez has a bigger cock than you?


Don't worry.  You two road warriors will be fine




L to R: X10, Wez


----------



## Wez (Mar 4, 2018)

https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2018/3/1/1745880/-Krugman-Congratulations-America-You-ve-Been-Scammed

Congratulations America, You've Been Scammed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Wez said:


> https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2018/3/1/1745880/-Krugman-Congratulations-America-You-ve-Been-Scammed
> 
> Congratulations America, You've Been Scammed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Wez said:


> https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2018/3/1/1745880/-Krugman-Congratulations-America-You-ve-Been-Scammed
> 
> Congratulations America, You've Been Scammed.


Funny watching you people hang your hat on Krugman.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Are you jealous that Wez has a bigger cock than you?


You said you wouldn't tell


Wez said:


> https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2018/3/1/1745880/-Krugman-Congratulations-America-You-ve-Been-Scammed
> 
> Congratulations America, You've Been Scammed.


Daily kos?


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I love it when all the recent posts are from the village idiot so it just shuts the place down.


*You have Intellect envy....*



xav10 said:


> Are you jealous that Wez has a bigger cock than you?


*You have " Tool " envy....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Are you jealous that Wez has a bigger cock than you?


I had a giant white cock, but I got rid of it and got a small black cock.
The giant cock was mean.
My small silky black cock is docile, and doesn't pierce my eardrums.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I had a giant white cock, but I got rid of it and got a small black cock.
> The giant cock was mean.
> My small silky black cock is docile, and doesn't pierce my eardrums.


I have a red cock. Strong and proud.


----------



## espola (Mar 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I have a red cock. Strong and proud.


If you're going to talk old-timey, reminds me of the story the old farmer who went to town to sell a rooster and a hen, riding on his donkey.  As they approached the market, a car horn startled the donkey, who threw the farmer off into the gutter and ran down a side street.
A lady passing by - You poor man!  What can I do help?
The farmer - You can hold my cock and pullet while I chase my ass around the corner.


----------



## Wez (Mar 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Funny watching you people hang your hat on Krugman.


Sorry it wasn't fee.org., your bible.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2018)

Wez said:


> Sorry it wasn't fee.org., your bible.


No apologies necessary.  You people always react to tax cuts as if something is being taken from the government regardless of the source.  Hilarious.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I have a red cock. Strong and proud.


Angry white cock. RIP.


----------



## Wez (Mar 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people always react to tax cuts as if something is being taken from the government regardless of the source.


Generalize much?  It was a tax cut for Corps. and the rich, I'm simply pointing that out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2018)

Wez said:


> Generalize much?  It was a tax cut for Corps. and the rich, I'm simply pointing that out.


Yes.  People work for corporations.  People invest in corporations and become the rich that you despise.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Angry white cock. RIP.


I put my cock in the soup.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2018)

Unions invest in corporations etc. etc.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 5, 2018)

Wez said:


> Generalize much?  It was a tax cut for Corps. and the rich, I'm simply pointing that out.


Rat got an extra 2.20 in his pay check.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Rat got an extra 2.20 in his pay check.


Which he invest in Corporations during the Obama boom years.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 5, 2018)

Wez said:


> Generalize much?  It was a tax cut for Corps. and the rich, I'm simply pointing that out.


The corporations don't like him anyway because they know he's bad for business.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I put my cock in the soup.


Ouch!


----------



## Wez (Mar 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.  People work for corporations.  People invest in corporations and become the rich that you despise.


You just lie and make shit up, all day long.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2018)

Wez said:


> You just lie and make shit up, all day long.


I knew it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ouch!


Delicious.
Old cocks are tough, but they have more flavor.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 5, 2018)

Wez said:


> Generalize much?  It was a tax cut for Corps. and the rich, I'm simply pointing that out.


Fact Checker
 Analysis
*Is the Trump tax cut good or bad for the middle class?*


The debate over the tax cut has centered around a key question: Is it mostly for the wealthy or the middle class?

In some ways, the answer is obvious. As we have explained before, any broad-based tax cut is going to mostly benefit the wealthy because they already pay a large share of income taxes. According to Treasury Department data, the top 10 percent of income earners in 2016 paid 80 percent of individual income taxes. The top 20 percent paid 94.8 percent. The top 0.1 percent paid an astonishing 24.5 percent of taxes.

Since there are far more people in the middle class, there are fewer dollars to share per taxpayer when the savings from a tax cut are divvied up. The nonpartisan Joint Committee of Taxation estimates that 572,000 taxpayers will file returns with an income category of more than $1 million, compared with more than 27 million in the $50,000 to $75,000 category and almost 70 million in the under $50,000 category. (Not to get too technical but these income categories generally are higher than a person’s stated salary because the JCT uses an “income concept” that includes employer contributions to health plans and Social Security as part of income, among other items.)

If the wealthy end up with more money because they pay more in taxes, that’s not necessarily a fair way to look at tax legislation. It’s also important to look at the percentage change in a person’s tax situation.


entire article:
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/fact-checker/wp/2018/01/12/is-the-trump-tax-cut-good-or-bad-for-the-middle-class/?utm_term=.2cf439a81576


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The corporations don't like him anyway because they know he's bad for business.


Sucker


----------



## Wez (Mar 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fact Checker
> Analysis
> *Is the Trump tax cut good or bad for the middle class?*
> 
> ...


http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/article/2017/dec/19/who-wins-and-who-loses-tax-bill/

*Who wins and who loses from the tax bill?*

_Almost 76 percent of households in the top 1 percent would see a tax cut. And almost 92 percent of households in the top 0.1 percent would see a tax cut. The top 1 percent in 2027 are projected to earn $912,000, and the top 0.1 percent is projected to be making more than $5 million a year.

*But fewer than one-third of taxpayers in the bottom 80 percent of the income spectrum would see a tax cut in 2027.*_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.  People work for corporations.  People invest in corporations and become the rich that you despise.





Wez said:


> You just lie and make shit up, all day long.


Lol!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 5, 2018)

Wez said:


> http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/article/2017/dec/19/who-wins-and-who-loses-tax-bill/
> 
> *Who wins and who loses from the tax bill?*
> 
> ...


*Two Pinocchios*


----------



## Wez (Mar 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Two Pinocchios*


Do have something to refute, or do you just like posting pics when your narrative is blown?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2018)

Wez said:


> http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/article/2017/dec/19/who-wins-and-who-loses-tax-bill/
> 
> *Who wins and who loses from the tax bill?*
> 
> ...


Yawn


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 5, 2018)

Wez said:


> Do have something to refute, or do you just like posting pics when your narrative is blown?


Not my narrative lambchop.
It's the Washinton Post's narrative.
You should read the entire Washington Post article.


----------



## nononono (Mar 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I have a red cock. Strong and proud.


*You have a " Baby " Gherkin pickle that longs to be left alone.*


----------



## Wez (Mar 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Not my narrative lambchop.
> It's the Washinton Post's narrative.
> You should read the entire Washington Post article.


You posted it and are defending it, it's yours now.

I did read yours, which is more than can be said about you reading mine.

As the bill is currently written, it's a bait and switch.  It makes people think they're getting something now, but it slowly goes away, except for the top of the food chain.

_"In a nutshell, here’s why the two parties appear to be talking about two different tax bills: Republicans focus on the immediate upfront tax cuts, which go to every income group, even if most of the money goes to the wealthy. Democrats focus on the *ugly-looking distributional tables for 2027*."
_
In other words, it's a gift to the rich and Corps. at the expense of everyone, unless we vote to change that.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 5, 2018)

Wez said:


> You posted it and are defending it, it's yours now.
> 
> I did read yours, which is more than can be said about you reading mine.
> 
> ...


Fuck you , I'll decide what's mine you horses ass....

The left leaning and liberal Washington Post gave the staement below two pinnochio's
_“It’s a debt-inducing, make-rich-people-richer tax bill that in the long run is not going to be helpful to the vast majority of people in my state that are sitting around the kitchen table trying to figure out how [to] come out even at the end of the month.”_
*— Sen. Claire McCaskill (D-Mo.), quoted in HuffPost, Jan. 9, 2018*


*Two Pinocchios*






It's only bate and switch when the Democrats vote to repeal it...


----------



## Wez (Mar 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fuck you


Stopped reading once you decided to let your forum civility rule....pussy.


----------



## Wez (Mar 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's only bate and switch when the Democrats vote to repeal it...


No, it's a bait and switch because without a repeal, it really is just a gift to the rich, idiot.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 5, 2018)

Wez said:


> Stopped reading once you decided to let your forum civility rule....pussy.


GAP go meme yourself.


----------



## Wez (Mar 5, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> GAP go meme yourself.


...and the pussy patrol comes in.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 5, 2018)

Wez said:


> ...and the pussy patrol comes in.


Yes here I am and I see you GAP as one of the biggest. Sometimes its not easy to patrol and locate, but you were easy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2018)

Wez said:


> No, it's a bait and switch because without a repeal, it really is just a gift to the rich, idiot.


I thought you liberals liked higher taxes?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2018)

Wez said:


> No, it's a bait and switch because without a repeal, it really is just a gift to the rich, idiot.


People love the rich though.  Didnʻt you see the Oscars last night?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought you liberals liked higher taxes?


Obviously, you "think" what you are told to.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> People love the rich though.  Didnʻt you see the Oscars last night?


The Oscars were last night?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obviously, you "think" what you are told to.


Youʻve always been an advocate for lower taxes.  Thatʻs what I like about you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Oscars were last night?


#youtoo?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

Wez said:


> Stopped reading once you decided to let your forum civility rule....pussy.


Well you sure showed me...how ignorant you choose to be....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

Wez said:


> No, it's a bait and switch because without a repeal, it really is just a gift to the rich, idiot.


Wow lambchops, perhaps had you read the WP article you might know what you're responding too.
Perhaps now that you have stomped your feet and are over your little fit... you'll realize she's talking about 2027....
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-for-the-middle-class/?utm_term=.2cf439a81576

McCaskill’s statement:
_“It’s a debt-inducing, make-rich-people-richer tax bill that in the long run is not going to be helpful to the vast majority of people in my state that are sitting around the kitchen table trying to figure out how [to] come out even at the end of the month.”_

Notice how she slipped in the phrase “in the long run.” That terminology is intended to allow her to skip past any possible near-term gains.

Indeed, her staff defended her comment by focusing on her “long run” language. This brings us to an oddity of the tax bill: the individual tax cuts expire over the course of the decade. Republicans did this to keep the whole tax cut — especially the corporate tax cut —  in a budget box that allowed only for a $1.5 trillion increase in the federal deficit over 10 years.

The assumption — possibly a big one — is that Congress will vote to extend the tax cuts when they begin to expire, just as most of the George W. Bush tax cuts were extended, with the support of Democrats like McCaskill. Her staff declined to answer a question as to whether she would support extending the tax cuts for individuals in the Trump tax bill.

But the law is the law, and it certainly is within McCaskill’s right to focus on the 2027 tax tables produced by JCT and TPC that show the tax cuts shrinking or even disappearing for tens of millions of Americans.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

Wez said:


> ...and the pussy patrol comes in.


And you respond like pavlovs pussy .....


----------



## Wez (Mar 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> But the law is the law, and it certainly is within McCaskill’s right to focus on the 2027 tax tables produced by JCT and TPC that show the tax cuts shrinking or even disappearing for tens of millions of Americans.


Here kid, we're going to cut our taxes (mine a lot more then yours of course), your tax cut will end in the future, but let's both enjoy it now while it lasts, ok?  Thanks for supporting my permanent tax cut btw...


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 7, 2018)

Rare archival moment in Trump's fantasy of when America was still great.


----------



## Wez (Mar 7, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Rare archival moment in Trump's fantasy of when America was still great.


https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2018/03/07/591431710/stormy-daniels-files-suit-claims-nda-invalid-because-trump-didnt-sign-at-the-xxx


----------



## nononono (Mar 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2018/03/07/591431710/stormy-daniels-files-suit-claims-nda-invalid-because-trump-didnt-sign-at-the-xxx



*Jealous and Envious.......Yes you are Wez.....*








*Now get back in your cubicle......*


----------



## Wez (Mar 8, 2018)

http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2018/03/local-news-anchors-now-have-to-read-pro-trump-propaganda.html?utm_source=fb&utm_medium=s3&utm_campaign=sharebutton-t

*Local News Anchors Are Being Forced to Deliver Pro-Trump Propaganda*

_"When Trump took office, Sinclair was on the cusp of purchasing Tribune media, a merger that would give the firm ownership of enough local stations to reach 70 percent of U.S. homes. But there were two obstacles to such a deal: Federal rules put a cap on the number of local news stations any single entity could own, and also prohibited any company from owning a newspaper and television station in the same media market. Taking on Tribune’s assets would put Sinclair in violation of both those laws.

But by the end of Trump’s first year in office, his appointees to the Federal Communications Commission had abolished both of those regulations. And so, in all probability, a single, superrich family of arch-conservatives will soon dictate standards of “journalistic responsibility” to local TV newsrooms from coast to coast."_
*


http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2018/03/local-news-anchors-now-have-to-read-pro-trump-propaganda.html?utm_source=fb&utm_medium=s3&utm_campaign=sharebutton-t*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

Wez said:


> http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2018/03/local-news-anchors-now-have-to-read-pro-trump-propaganda.html?utm_source=fb&utm_medium=s3&utm_campaign=sharebutton-t
> 
> *Local News Anchors Are Being Forced to Deliver Pro-Trump Propaganda*
> 
> ...


It's about time.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 8, 2018)

Wez said:


> http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2018/03/local-news-anchors-now-have-to-read-pro-trump-propaganda.html?utm_source=fb&utm_medium=s3&utm_campaign=sharebutton-t
> 
> *Local News Anchors Are Being Forced to Deliver Pro-Trump Propaganda*
> 
> ...


Is this really a concern?  Outlets survive by advertising.  Narrow view, less viewership, less advertising rev.  Whatʻs the problem?  If they want to sink their company, the market will let them do it.  Next crisis


----------



## Wez (Mar 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is this really a concern?  Outlets survive by advertising.  Narrow view, less viewership, less advertising rev.  Whatʻs the problem?  If they want to sink their company, the market will let them do it.  Next crisis


FoxNews is very popular with very little credibility.  This is about normalizing and weaponizing false information.

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/these-are-the-most-and-the-least-trusted-news-sources-in-the-us-2017-08-03

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/article/2015/jan/29/punditfact-checks-cable-news-channels/


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 8, 2018)

Wez said:


> FoxNews is very popular with very little credibility.  This is about normalizing and weaponizing false information.
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/these-are-the-most-and-the-least-trusted-news-sources-in-the-us-2017-08-03
> 
> http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/article/2015/jan/29/punditfact-checks-cable-news-channels/



What a bunch of garbage. You have Bill O Riley from 2015 and claiming CNN to be 80% reliable or somewhat and then you have another 2015 article that has CNN as one not trusted by this survey "said to have leaned toward the liberal side of the political spectrum.

Do you read this nonsense before posting? Do you have conversations with people and spew this BS as truth? Lordy, lordy.


----------



## Wez (Mar 8, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> What a bunch of garbage. You have Bill O Riley from 2015 and claiming CNN to be 80% reliable or somewhat and then you have another 2015 article that has CNN as one not trusted by this survey "said to have leaned toward the liberal side of the political spectrum.
> 
> Do you read this nonsense before posting? Do you have conversations with people and spew this BS as truth? Lordy, lordy.


As usual, you present zero evidence or cite any opposing sources, just your flawed uneducated opinions.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 8, 2018)

Wez said:


> As usual, you present zero evidence or cite any opposing sources, just your flawed uneducated opinions.


Opposing sources? Evidence of what? You post some random shit from google and we're supposed to accept as gospel? Did you even read them?

Let's dive a little deeper shall we? These links are based on snippets from hours & hours & hours of verbal vomit from both sides. Are you using this information to make a black & white statement the Fox is somehow less reliable than CNN or other mainstream media?Each outlet has their extremes and to cherry pick quotes and then draw a conclusion is disingenuous at best.


----------



## Wez (Mar 8, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Opposing sources? Evidence of what? You post some random shit from google and we're supposed to accept as gospel? Did you even read them?
> 
> Let's dive a little deeper shall we? These links are based on snippets from hours & hours & hours of verbal vomit from both sides. Are you using this information to make a black & white statement the Fox is somehow less reliable than CNN or other mainstream media?Each outlet has their extremes and to cherry pick quotes and then draw a conclusion is disingenuous at best.


So rather then present any opposing evidence, you simply want me to take your partisan biased opinion.  Not an argument.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 8, 2018)

Wez said:


> So rather then present any opposing evidence, you simply want me to take your partisan biased opinion.  Not an argument.


Evidence needs to be credible...let that sink into that fken ego of yours. It's your argument to prove and you failed with flawed "evidence". And of course your "evidence" wasn't partisan now was it. God you're a dunce.

And before you type "so nothing" think hard about posting links to dribble that you makes look nutter than you are...you're welcome.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Evidence needs to be credible...let that sink into that fken ego of yours. It's your argument to prove and you failed with flawed "evidence". And of course your "evidence" wasn't partisan now was it. God you're a dunce.
> 
> And before you type "so nothing" think hard about posting links to dribble that you makes look nutter than you are...you're welcome.


Don't do it Bear


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't do it Bear



G00d point.


----------



## Wez (Mar 8, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> And before you type "so nothing"


I'm glad you recognize your deficiencies...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 8, 2018)

Wez said:


> I'm glad you recognize your deficiencies...


No just your robotic responses when you get called out.


----------



## Wez (Mar 8, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> No just your robotic responses when you get called out.


Yes, it's unreasonable to expect you to back your opinions with something, anything....instead, you offer nothing but crying like a bitch.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 8, 2018)

Wez said:


> FoxNews is very popular with very little credibility.  This is about normalizing and weaponizing false information.
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/these-are-the-most-and-the-least-trusted-news-sources-in-the-us-2017-08-03
> 
> http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/article/2015/jan/29/punditfact-checks-cable-news-channels/


 Advertising is not there to determine credibility.


----------



## Wez (Mar 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Advertising is not there to determine credibility.


You got that right, but advertisers don't walk away because of fake news presented as fact.


----------



## Gray Balz (Mar 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Advertising is not there to determine credibility.


Suggestion....you gents should get in a room and measure your junk to finally see who has the smallest unit in the group. I'm pretty sure it would be a close contest. The one who can break the Cheerio wins. 

What's your goal with all of this BS besides wasting time? Good luck with that and good luck with the measure off. 

By the way....anyone on this forum that has over 300 post's needs to find help....


----------



## xav10 (Mar 8, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> Suggestion....you gents should get in a room and measure your junk to finally see who has the smallest unit in the group. I'm pretty sure it would be a close contest. The one who can break the Cheerio wins.
> 
> What's your goal with all of this BS besides wasting time? Good luck with that and good luck with the measure off.
> 
> By the way....anyone on this forum that has over 300 post's needs to find help....


Thanks for letting us know. Your screen name shows your level of wisdom and maturity.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 8, 2018)

Wez said:


> Yes, it's unreasonable to expect you to back your opinions with something, anything....instead, you offer nothing but crying like a bitch.


Yes GAP and their 'lies' your problem. You'll post "anything" to make yourself seem knowledgeable and sorry to say, it backfires, as it does now. Thanks for playing.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 8, 2018)

Wez said:


> You got that right, but advertisers don't walk away because of fake news presented as fact.


Here is the answer. Fox and the right-wing has found a great business in lying to present their "side." Fox viewers are tragically ignorant of reality.
CNN has become a one-sided monster itself, but its credibility for facts far exceeds the right-wing media.


----------



## Wez (Mar 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Here is the answer. Fox and the right-wing has found a great business in lying to present their "side." Fox viewers are tragically ignorant of reality.
> CNN has become a one-sided monster itself, but its credibility for facts far exceeds the right-wing media.


You can make decent money telling the truth to those who want the truth.

You will make no money telling the truth to those who don't like to hear it.

You can make huge money lying to people who want to be lied to.


----------



## Gray Balz (Mar 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Thanks for letting us know. Your screen name shows your level of wisdom and maturity.


Your welcome! You guys should start another thread...."judging people by their screen name". Would go on for months, pulling up pictures and articles to support your argument related to the person behind the screen name. You can continue to tell the forum crew how dumb they are and carry on like 5th graders. Good stuff!


----------



## Wez (Mar 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Thanks for letting us know. Your screen name shows your level of wisdom and maturity.


Lol, he'll be back and become another 4nos...


----------



## Wez (Mar 8, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Yes GAP and their 'lies' your problem. You'll post "anything" to make yourself seem knowledgeable and sorry to say, it backfires, as it does now. Thanks for playing.


Sounds like a cry for help.  All I did is present an opinion and posted some links to back it up, sorry if you can't deal with that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 8, 2018)

Wez said:


> You got that right, but advertisers don't walk away because of fake news presented as fact.


Money talks while your bull shit walks.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 8, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> Your welcome! You guys should start another thread...."judging people by their screen name". Would go on for months, pulling up pictures and articles to support your argument related to the person behind the screen name. You can continue to tell the forum crew how dumb they are and carry on like 5th graders. Good stuff!


We only judge Sheriff Joe by his asshole screen name. And now you, too.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 8, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> Suggestion....you gents should get in a room and measure your junk to finally see who has the smallest unit in the group. I'm pretty sure it would be a close contest. The one who can break the Cheerio wins.
> 
> What's your goal with all of this BS besides wasting time? Good luck with that and good luck with the measure off.
> 
> By the way....anyone on this forum that has over 300 post's needs to find help....


help with what?


----------



## Gray Balz (Mar 8, 2018)

Wez said:


> Lol, he'll be back and become another 4nos...


Nope. If I get more than 10 post's I turn into you. Not good.

Just trying you help you ladies out. Go for a walk, fly a kite, step back from the keyboard.


----------



## Gray Balz (Mar 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> help with what?


Really?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 8, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> Nope. If I get more than 10 post's I turn into you. Not good.
> 
> Just trying you help you ladies out. Go for a walk, fly a kite, step back from the keyboard.


The bots post for us.  Or havenʻt you heard.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 8, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> Really?


Yes.


----------



## Wez (Mar 8, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> If I get more than 10 post's I turn into you.


Gonna take more then that Balzy, welcome to the circus!


----------



## Gray Balz (Mar 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.


Seriously? I can't waste my second to last post on this.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> Suggestion....you gents should get in a room and measure your junk to finally see who has the smallest unit in the group. I'm pretty sure it would be a close contest. The one who can break the Cheerio wins.
> 
> What's your goal with all of this BS besides wasting time? Good luck with that and good luck with the measure off.
> 
> By the way....anyone on this forum that has over 300 post's needs to find help....


I agree, now go fuck yourself.


----------



## Gray Balz (Mar 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I agree, now go fuck yourself.


Do you agree because you feel like you can break the cheerio? Don't get mad tough guy. Accepting the truth that you are a pathetic piece of shit can be very painful. I wasted my last post on your stupid ass. Crap! Oh well....fuck off!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> Do you agree because you feel like you can break the cheerio? Don't get mad tough guy. Accepting the truth that you are a pathetic piece of shit can be very painful. I wasted my last post on your stupid ass. Crap! Oh well....fuck off!


Just another emotional little girl.



*Jim Reeves - Snowflake - YouTube*
▶ 2:12


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 8, 2018)

Wez said:


> Sounds like a cry for help.  All I did is present an opinion and posted some links to back it up, sorry if you can't deal with that.


Rabbit hole indeed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 8, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> Do you agree because you feel like you can break the cheerio? Don't get mad tough guy. Accepting the truth that you are a pathetic piece of shit can be very painful. I wasted my last post on your stupid ass. Crap! Oh well....fuck off!


Awww too bad.  You fit right in.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> Do you agree because you feel like you can break the cheerio? Don't get mad tough guy. Accepting the truth that you are a pathetic piece of shit can be very painful. I wasted my last post on your stupid ass. Crap! Oh well....fuck off!


a


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2018)

Wez said:


> FoxNews is very popular with very little credibility.  This is about normalizing and weaponizing false information.
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/these-are-the-most-and-the-least-trusted-news-sources-in-the-us-2017-08-03
> 
> http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/article/2015/jan/29/punditfact-checks-cable-news-channels/











*Your office door is open, Maddow got out and fudged on the recent Newscast ratings.....*
*Now go clean it up......Go on Git !*


----------



## Wez (Mar 9, 2018)

https://www.ft.com/content/611d5c90-0a87-11e8-8eb7-42f857ea9f09

*Hard right dominates use of fake US news, Oxford study finds*
Research increases pressure on Facebook and Twitter to rein in false information 

_Ultra-rightwing conservatives shared more false stories on Facebook than all other political groups combined in the three months to President Donald Trump’s State of the Union address last month, independent researchers have found.

Academics at the University of Oxford’s Internet Institute analysed the political affiliations and posting patterns of almost 48,000 public Facebook pages and 14,000 Twitter users to identify which groups posted the most misinformation from dubious websites.

The analysis, one of the most extensive studies to date of fake news on social media, is likely to increase the pressure on tech companies to tackle misinformation online, particularly because of its focus on the scope of false information. The researchers found that groups on both extremes of the political spectrum consumed and shared the most junk news in a period between October 2017 and January this year.

However, ultra-rightwing “hard conservatives” shared the most misinformation while accounts that tweeted hashtags favouring Mr Trump dominated junk news posting on Twitter._


----------



## xav10 (Mar 9, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> Do you agree because you feel like you can break the cheerio? Don't get mad tough guy. Accepting the truth that you are a pathetic piece of shit can be very painful. I wasted my last post on your stupid ass. Crap! Oh well....fuck off!





Wez said:


> https://www.ft.com/content/611d5c90-0a87-11e8-8eb7-42f857ea9f09
> 
> *Hard right dominates use of fake US news, Oxford study finds*
> Research increases pressure on Facebook and Twitter to rein in false information
> ...


Shocker! Pizzagate, birtherism, HRC is dying, etc etc


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Shocker! Pizzagate, birtherism, HRC is dying, etc etc


#fakenewsfromafakeattorney


----------



## xav10 (Mar 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> #fakenewsfromafakeattorney


Fake news from everywhere you get your news. But those people get huuuuge bucks. They're the real mainstream media now, if you count the salaries.


----------



## Wez (Mar 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Fake news from everywhere you get your news. But those people get huuuuge bucks. They're the real mainstream media now, if you count the salaries.


https://www.mediamatters.org/blog/2013/01/07/the-rise-of-right-wing-radio-payola/192082


----------



## xav10 (Mar 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> https://www.mediamatters.org/blog/2013/01/07/the-rise-of-right-wing-radio-payola/192082


Yeah, no surprise. These folks are making money hand over fist playing down to the nutters. Even taking money directly from the right-wing organizations they laud on the air.

"And what are some top-rated, right-wing radio shows now doing? They're receiving hefty payments from the likes of FreedomWorks and not always being fully transparent about getting paid to say those nice things"


----------



## Wez (Mar 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Yeah, no surprise. These folks are making money hand over fist playing down to the nutters. Even taking money directly from the right-wing organizations they laud on the air.
> 
> "And what are some top-rated, right-wing radio shows now doing? They're receiving hefty payments from the likes of FreedomWorks and not always being fully transparent about getting paid to say those nice things"


Entertainers like Howard Stern are not always open about whose products they are getting paid to push, but their not masquerading as purveyors of news.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> Entertainers like Howard Stern are not always open about whose products they are getting paid to push, but their not masquerading as purveyors of news.


it's totally working...they elected a president!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> it's totally working...they elected a president!


We didn't elect him, you nominated HRC.
#DUMMY


----------



## xav10 (Mar 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We didn't elect him, you nominated HRC.
> #DUMMY


Both!


----------



## nononono (Mar 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Shocker! Pizzagate, birtherism, HRC is dying, etc etc



*What's that I hear in the distance.......?*

*Oh it's xyz's income....*


----------



## Wez (Mar 13, 2018)

Unbelievable, I was thinking the whole time that Til wasn't like the rest of the clown car, now it's confirmed.

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-03-13/trump-fires-rex-tillerson-replaces-him-cia-chief-mike-pompeo

*Trump Fires Rex Tillerson; Replaces Him With CIA Chief Mike Pompeo*


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> Unbelievable, I was thinking the whole time that Til wasn't like the rest of the clown car, now it's confirmed.
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-03-13/trump-fires-rex-tillerson-replaces-him-cia-chief-mike-pompeo
> 
> *Trump Fires Rex Tillerson; Replaces Him With CIA Chief Mike Pompeo*


*It's called the " Purge ".*

*Rex wasn't comfortable with the Whole TRUTH.*

*Pompeo is.*


----------



## Wez (Mar 13, 2018)

Jesus, what a disgusting "Den of Thieves!"

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/13/trump-personal-assistant-john-mcentee-fired-joins-campaign.html

*Trump's personal assistant fired amid Secret Service probe joins Trump campaign*

John McEntee, Trump's personal assistant, was fired and escorted from the White House on Monday, according to a Tuesday report from The Wall Street Journal.
McEntee has now joined Trump's re-election campaign.
*McEntee is under investigation by the Secret Service for serious financial crimes*, federal law enforcement officials confirmed to NBC.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> Jesus, what a disgusting "Den of Thieves!"
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/13/trump-personal-assistant-john-mcentee-fired-joins-campaign.html
> 
> ...



*Rook move.....*


----------



## Wez (Mar 16, 2018)

"Fine people"

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/black-man-beaten-at-charlottesville-white-nationalist-rally-not-guilty-of-assault/

*Black man beaten at Charlottesville white nationalist rally not guilty of assault*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

It sounds like the kind of legislation that should easily breeze through a statehouse, even in these politically divided times: a resolution denouncing white nationalists and neo-Nazis.

It didn't even make it out of committee in the Tennessee legislature.
The resolution was written by Tennessee Democratic state Rep. John Ray Clemmons. It doesn't name any particular group. It calls on law enforcement to go after white nationalists and Neo-Nazi groups with the same "fervor" as other forms of terrorism. 
_"[W]e urge law enforcement to recognize these white nationalist and neo-Nazi groups as terrorist organizations and to pursue the criminal elements of these domestic terrorist organizations in the same manner and with the same fervor used to protect the United States from other manifestations of terrorism."_


But when it came up Wednesday before the House State Government Subcommittee, it died a quick death. How quick? About 36 seconds. 
As Clemmons started to talk about the bill, the sole Democrat on the five-member committee motioned to have it discussed. 
No one on the committee spoke up. The committee chair, Republican state Rep. Bill Sanderson, then gaveled the resolution dead


----------



## nononono (Mar 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> "Fine people"
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/black-man-beaten-at-charlottesville-white-nationalist-rally-not-guilty-of-assault/
> 
> *Black man beaten at Charlottesville white nationalist rally not guilty of assault*



*CHARLOTTESVILLE, Va.* — A black man who was severely beaten during a violent white nationalist rally in Charlottesville, Virginia, and then charged with misdemeanor assault in the same incident has been found not guilty.

Local news outlets report a Charlottesville judge said Friday it was clear DeAndre Harris didn't intend to harm the man who made a complaint against him.

Photos and videos of the Aug. 12 attack on Harris in a parking garage were widely shared online. Harris was left with serious injuries.

Harold Crews, state chairman of the North Carolina League of the South, sought the charge against Harris, who turned himself in after a warrant was issued.

The Daily Progress reports around 100 people came to the Charlottesville General District Court on Friday to show their support for Harris.


*Wez......Why do you intentionally toe the line for the *
*Democratic KKK with misleading articles... ?*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> it's totally working...they elected a president!


They? You mean the deplorables?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> They? You mean the deplorables?


You’re not following along, LE. The wealthy stars of right-wing media. That’s the “they.”


----------



## nononono (Mar 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You’re not following along, LE. The wealthy stars of right-wing media. That’s the “they.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2018)

nononono said:


> *CHARLOTTESVILLE, Va.* — A black man who was severely beaten during a violent white nationalist rally in Charlottesville, Virginia, and then charged with misdemeanor assault in the same incident has been found not guilty.
> 
> Local news outlets report a Charlottesville judge said Friday it was clear DeAndre Harris didn't intend to harm the man who made a complaint against him.
> 
> ...


The Charlottesville march was self named "The Unite the Right"


Chanting "Russia is our friend," and "you will not replace us" , "Hail Trump, hail our people, hail victory!" Spencer also has advocated for an "ethno-state" that would be a "safe space" for white people.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/charlottesville-protest-richard-spender-kkk-robert-e-lee-statue/

“Those people are incipiently racially conscious, because all of those policies, they will slow the dispossession of whites.”
— White nationalist Jared Taylor on Trump supporters
https://www.thedailybeast.com/alt-right-ringleader-richard-spencer-we-attract-the-mentally-ill?via=twitter_page


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Charlottesville march was self named "The Unite the Right"
> 
> 
> Chanting "Russia is our friend," and "you will not replace us" , "Hail Trump, hail our people, hail victory!" Spencer also has advocated for an "ethno-state" that would be a "safe space" for white people.
> ...


Suckers


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 17, 2018)

Wez said:


> https://www.ft.com/content/611d5c90-0a87-11e8-8eb7-42f857ea9f09
> 
> *Hard right dominates use of fake US news, Oxford study finds*
> Research increases pressure on Facebook and Twitter to rein in false information
> ...


Desperate suckers


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Yeah, no surprise. These folks are making money hand over fist playing down to the nutters. Even taking money directly from the right-wing organizations they laud on the air.
> 
> "And what are some top-rated, right-wing radio shows now doing? They're receiving hefty payments from the likes of FreedomWorks and not always being fully transparent about getting paid to say those nice things"


It's a business tootse.  Duh.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 17, 2018)

Wez said:


> Entertainers like Howard Stern are not always open about whose products they are getting paid to push, but their not masquerading as purveyors of news.


Shocking.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> it's totally working...they elected a president!


How did you smart people let that happen?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We didn't elect him, you nominated HRC.
> #DUMMY


Ouch!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Both!


Don't forget the moles in your party....comeybot and feelthebernbot


----------



## xav10 (Mar 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Charlottesville march was self named "The Unite the Right"
> 
> 
> Chanting "Russia is our friend," and "you will not replace us" , "Hail Trump, hail our people, hail victory!" Spencer also has advocated for an "ethno-state" that would be a "safe space" for white people.
> ...


The new Republican "base."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 17, 2018)

*Widely Reported Haspel CIA Torture Claim Was Fake News; Retracted By ProPublica*

*Virtually the entire media complex megaphoned a 2017 report by Soros-backed news outlet ProPublica, and to a lesser extent a similar report in the New York Times, claiming that Trump's new pick to lead the CIA, Gina Haspel, oversaw a "clandestine base" in Thailand where she participated in, and mocked the torture of suspected al-Qaida leader Abu Zubaydah. 

The claims were retracted by ProPublica in an embarrassing correction. *

On Feb. 22, 2017, ProPublica published a story that inaccurately described Gina Haspel’s role in the treatment of Abu Zubaydah, a suspected al-Qaida leader who was imprisoned by the CIA at a secret “black site” in Thailand in 2002.

*The story said that Haspel, a career CIA officer who President Trump has nominated to be the next director of central intelligence, oversaw the clandestine base where Zubaydah was subjected to waterboarding and other coercive interrogation methods* that are widely seen as torture. *The story also said she mocked the prisoner’s suffering in a private conversation. Neither of these assertions is correct* and we retract them. It is now clear that Haspel did not take charge of the base until after the interrogation of Zubaydah ended.

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-03-16/widely-reported-haspel-cia-torture-claim-was-fake-news-retracted-propublica?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+zerohedge/feed+(zero+hedge+-+on+a+long+enough+timeline,+the+survival+rate+for+everyone+drops+to+zero)


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 17, 2018)

You people constantly cry about your opponents gravitating to fake news and then you get one of many retractions above.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The new Republican "base."


Those fleeing the GOP now are claiming to be "Independent".


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Charlottesville march was self named "The Unite the Right"
> 
> 
> Chanting "Russia is our friend," and "you will not replace us" , "Hail Trump, hail our people, hail victory!" Spencer also has advocated for an "ethno-state" that would be a "safe space" for white people.
> ...


*You're not the sharpest knife on the table are you........*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those fleeing the GOP now are claiming to be "Independent".


Is that like Democrats feelin' the Bern?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ouch!


#everyoneneedsalittletruthsometime


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The new Republican "base."


They've always been there just waiting to come out. Most are more sophisticated then the outright nazis, well at least they have learned how to cloak it better so they can continue to live in the civilized world. (i.e. "plausible deniability")


----------



## Winston Wolf (Mar 17, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You're not the sharpest knife on the table are you........*


Get it straight buster - I'm not here to say please, I'm here to tell you what to do and if self-preservation is an instinct you possess you'd better fucking do it and do it quick. I'm here to help - if my help's not appreciated then lotsa luck, my friend.


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2018)

Winston Wolf said:


> Get it straight buster - I'm not here to say please, I'm here to tell you what to do and if self-preservation is an instinct you possess you'd better fucking do it and do it quick. I'm here to help - if my help's not appreciated then lotsa luck, my friend.









*Two lines......both sides of his mouth.....should I give him the " Joker Split " !*


----------



## Wez (Mar 18, 2018)

Dirty shady fucks, all of them...

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/16/james-mattis-is-linked-to-a-massive-corporate-fraud-and-nobody-wants-to-talk-about-it.html

_*James Mattis is linked to a massive corporate fraud and nobody wants to talk about it*


"Mattis not only served on Theranos's board during some of the years it was perpetrating the fraud after he retired from US military service, but he earlier served as a key advocate of putting the company's technology (technology that was, to be clear, fake) to use inside the military while he was still serving as a general."_


----------



## xav10 (Mar 18, 2018)

I think I figured it out! The Trump voters are so embarrassed that they voted for Trump that all they can do in the face of all his scandals is say “better than Hillary.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

Wez said:


> Dirty shady fucks, all of them...
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/16/james-mattis-is-linked-to-a-massive-corporate-fraud-and-nobody-wants-to-talk-about-it.html
> 
> ...


“This scheme worked because Theranos was deeply tied in with the American political, business, and media establishment — counting former Secretaries of State Henry Kissinger and George Shultz as board members, and maintaining sufficient clout that *Hillary Clinton's campaign was unwise enough to schedule a high-profile fundraiser with Holmes months after the publication of Carreyrou's”*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I think I figured it out! The Trump voters are so embarrassed that they voted for Trump that all they can do in the face of all his scandals is say “better than Hillary.”


You people assumed she had the biggest balls amongst you.  No wonder she was prone to stumbling.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people assumed she had the biggest balls amongst you.  No wonder she was prone to stumbling.


It's all you got, better keep clinging to her . . . your people have proven over and over to be completely inept and criminally so in many cases.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's all you got, better keep clinging to her . . . your people have proven over and over to be completely inept and criminally so in many cases.


Feels like game over. Mueller breathing down their neck and all they can do is fire people and keep screaming about Hillary all these years later. Nothing left for the Trumpsters but the crying.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's all you got, better keep clinging to her . . . your people have proven over and over to be completely inept and criminally so in many cases.


A manly response.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Feels like game over. Mueller breathing down their neck and all they can do is fire people and keep screaming about Hillary all these years later. Nothing left for the Trumpsters but the crying.


Thatʻs a lot of words for “game over”


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Thatʻs a lot of words for “game over”


Sounds like the same bravado that was coming from the left back before the Nov. 2016 election.


----------



## Wez (Mar 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> “This scheme worked because Theranos was deeply tied in with the American political, business, and media establishment — counting former Secretaries of State Henry Kissinger and George Shultz as board members, and maintaining sufficient clout that *Hillary Clinton's campaign was unwise enough to schedule a high-profile fundraiser with Holmes months after the publication of Carreyrou's”*


HRC isn't in office idiot.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

Wez said:


> HRC isn't in office idiot.


And for good reason according to your article.  She was (is) unwise.


----------



## Wez (Mar 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> She was (is) unwise.


Pay no attention to what the article was actually about and who holds the levers of power, just cherry pick meaningless data to distract.


----------



## nononono (Mar 18, 2018)

Wez said:


> Pay no attention to what the article was actually about and who holds the levers of power, just cherry pick meaningless data to distract.



*Speaking of " Cherry " picking......*

*You're disgusting Wez....*

*




*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Feels like game over. Mueller breathing down their neck and all they can do is fire people and keep screaming about Hillary all these years later. Nothing left for the Trumpsters but the crying.


Fire people?... c'mon Juan that's a stretch yes?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And for good reason according to your article.  She was (is) unwise.


#extremelycareless


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2018)

Wez said:


> Pay no attention to what the article was actually about and who holds the levers of power, just cherry pick meaningless data to distract.


The reality staring them in the face is to much to handle, I mean really, to realize that's the man they elected and he represents them. Pee Wee Hermann looks mature compared to these buffoons and their cherished fool.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

Wez said:


> Pay no attention to what the article was actually about and who holds the levers of power, just cherry pick meaningless data to distract.


It's not my fault and, certainly not unusual that you people don't  read what you post:

This scheme worked because Theranos was deeply tied in with the American political, business, and media establishment — counting former Secretaries of State Henry Kissinger and George Shultz as board members, and maintaining sufficient clout that *Hillary Clinton's campaign was unwise enough to schedule a high-profile fundraiser with Holmes months after the publication of Carreyrou's”*


----------



## Wez (Mar 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's not my fault and, certainly not unusual that you people don't  read what you post:
> 
> This scheme worked because Theranos was deeply tied in with the American political, business, and media establishment — counting former Secretaries of State Henry Kissinger and George Shultz as board members, and maintaining sufficient clout that *Hillary Clinton's campaign was unwise enough to schedule a high-profile fundraiser with Holmes months after the publication of Carreyrou's”*


Let me help for the slow bus nutters:
HRC = shitty HRC who is nothing but a has been.
Secretary of Defense Mattis involved = really bad


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The reality staring them in the face is to much to handle, I mean really, to realize that's the man they elected and he represents them. Pee Wee Hermann looks mature compared to these buffoons and their cherished fool.


Don't you people wish you had nominated him instead?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

Wez said:


> Let me help for the slow bus nutters:
> HRC = shitty HRC who is nothing but a has been.
> Secretary of Defense Mattis involved = really bad


A link to your article:

*Theranos CEO Elizabeth Holmes Is Holding a Hillary Fundraiser With Chelsea Clinton*
*The event is next Monday in Palo Alto.*

*Previously, Holmes has participated in Clinton Foundation events, including a January 2015 “Health Matters Summit” that also included Donald Trump’s in-law and Oscar Health co-founder Josh Kushner. This past September, Holmes also spoke at the Clinton Foundation’s “Future of Impact” event in New York City. *Chelsea Clinton, who has been hitting the campaign trail on her mother’s behalf, is one of the key figures at the Clinton Foundation and for the Clinton Global Initiative.

*The Holmes-led fundraiser comes in the middle of a Silicon Valley and San Francisco fundraising swing for the Clinton campaign.* Chelsea Clinton is also doing an event at the home of SolarCity CEO Lyndon Rive (with “special gu*est” Michael Franti *_*[See update at bottom]*_*), and Hillary will be making stops on Wednesday, March 23.
*
Campaign Clinton Cash was more important than stamping out Corporate Fraud in 2016.  Imagine that.  Tell me why we need the SEC again.


----------



## Wez (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## xav10 (Mar 19, 2018)

Wez said:


>


That's not it. They know it's true but they just say it has no merit. It's like Joe (or Trump) responding to facts he doesn't like with "fake news."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 19, 2018)

Wez said:


>


Only you people believe that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 19, 2018)

xav10 said:


> That's not it. They know it's true but they just say it has no merit. It's like Joe (or Trump) responding to facts he doesn't like with "fake news."


Yawn


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Only you people believe that.


. . . and you are just a manic jack-in-the-box that pops up saying the stupidest shit . . . get back to work.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you are just a manic jack-in-the-box that pops up saying the stupidest shit . . . get back to work.


Okay.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 20, 2018)

1 year ago Trump admin up in arms about sham election in Venezuela, calls it a dictatorship. Today Trump congratulates Putin after his sham election victory.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 1 year ago Trump admin up in arms about sham election in Venezuela, calls it a dictatorship. Today Trump congratulates Putin after his sham election victory.


Makes you wonder what Putin has over him?  Hypothetically.  Imagine if it were something like pics of him in drag!  I'd bet evangelicals would still vote for him.  

But in all seriousness, is there anyone in here who doesn't think he's not acting guilty?


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you are just a manic jack-in-the-box that pops up saying the stupidest shit . . . get back to work.



*Shuddd-up ya Wet Rat...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Makes you wonder what Putin has over him?  Hypothetically.  Imagine if it were something like pics of him in drag!  I'd bet evangelicals would still vote for him.
> 
> But in all seriousness, is there anyone in here who doesn't think he's not acting guilty?


Evangelicals, televangelists, a drunk spouting off about the end is nigh all the same. Just people trying to gain some attention and maybe improve their own personal situation through other people's naivete.


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Evangelicals, televangelists, a drunk spouting off about the end is nigh all the same. Just people trying to gain some attention and maybe improve their own personal situation through other people's naivete.



*Don't worry Rattatooie ...The IG report is coming along with " DEEP " criminal charges*
*for hundreds of Obama's Administration......( That includes Mueller ) the Crooked Marine !*

*That's what is really on the burner....*

*But you keep worrying about Mule head Mueller and*
*Stormy Daniels and her Playboy " Playmate ".....*

*That's all you Dimwit Democrats have......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 20, 2018)

Seems the pussy grabber is a gigantic pussy himself as he won't confront Putin about any of shenanigans, total election fraud and murders Russia has been involved with in the last couple weeks, weak! Hillary is much bigger man than Trump. Trump is huge pushover for Putin and Putin knew he would be. Does Putin have something on Trump or is Trump simply a weak, yellow bellied pussy? What a joke Trump is, it's embarrassing.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems the pussy grabber is a gigantic pussy himself as he won't confront Putin about any of shenanigans, total election fraud and murders Russia has been involved with in the last couple weeks, weak! Hillary is much bigger man than Trump. Trump is huge pushover for Putin and Putin knew he would be. Does Putin have something on Trump or is Trump simply a weak, yellow bellied pussy? What a joke Trump is, it's embarrassing.


Good God.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems the pussy grabber is a gigantic pussy himself as he won't confront Putin about any of shenanigans, total election fraud and murders Russia has been involved with in the last couple weeks, weak! Hillary is much bigger man than Trump. Trump is huge pushover for Putin and Putin knew he would be. Does Putin have something on Trump or is Trump simply a weak, yellow bellied pussy? What a joke Trump is, it's embarrassing.


A real Prez would have taken care of Putin.......6 years ago.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 1 year ago Trump admin up in arms about sham election in Venezuela, calls it a dictatorship. Today Trump congratulates Putin after his sham election victory.


Did Putin have any challengers?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did Putin have any challengers?


Had


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 1 year ago Trump admin up in arms about sham election in Venezuela, calls it a dictatorship. Today Trump congratulates Putin after his sham election victory.


Did you shit yourself back in 2012 when Obama congratulated Putin after his election? 
How 'bout after Obama called Mohammed Mursi to congratulate him on his election as President of Egypt?
You'll recall Mursi as a Muslim Brotherhood Islamist... 

Pathetic...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Makes you wonder what Putin has over him?  Hypothetically.  Imagine if it were something like pics of him in drag!  I'd bet evangelicals would still vote for him.
> 
> But in all seriousness, is there anyone in here who doesn't think he's not acting guilty?


Good god you are one stupid fucking idiot.....


----------



## Wez (Mar 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Good god you are one stupid fucking idiot.....


IA


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 20, 2018)

Wez said:


> IA


FO


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Did you shit yourself back in 2012 when Obama congratulated Putin after his election?
> How 'bout after Obama called Mohammed Mursi to congratulate him on his election as President of Egypt?
> You'll recall Mursi as a Muslim Brotherhood Islamist...
> 
> Pathetic...



Yes a bunch of fucking hypocrites...shocking...they you go puss T.


----------



## met61 (Mar 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems the pussy grabber is a gigantic pussy himself as he won't confront Putin about any of shenanigans, total election fraud and murders Russia has been involved with in the last couple weeks, weak! Hillary is much bigger man than Trump. Trump is huge pushover for Putin and Putin knew he would be. Does Putin have something on Trump or is Trump simply a weak, yellow bellied pussy? What a joke Trump is, it's embarrassing.


Translation: "I'm a self-absorbed petulant sore loser still wetting myself over the election"  #butthurtbrigade


----------



## xav10 (Mar 21, 2018)

So Trump paid 150K to keep the hot one quiet but only 130K for the porn star? 
I don’t get it...I would have paid the hot one to tell people she had an affair with me!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So Trump paid 150K to keep the hot one quiet but only 130K for the porn star?
> I don’t get it...I would have paid the hot one to tell people she had an affair with me!


There's still more to come.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 21, 2018)

How perfect is this?!

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DYil8xsUQAA9m_i.jpg


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So Trump paid 150K to keep the hot one quiet but only 130K for the porn star?
> I don’t get it...I would have paid the hot one to tell people she had an affair with me!


You had us at you "don't get it".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There's still more to come.


Shocking.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> How perfect is this?!
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DYil8xsUQAA9m_i.jpg


Yawn


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There's still more to come.


There has been more to come ever since Nov 8th 2016.
At least you are persistent, stupid, but persistent, blind, but persistent.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 21, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Yes a bunch of fucking hypocrites...shocking...they you go puss T.


"There you go again"...


----------



## tenacious (Mar 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> How perfect is this?!
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DYil8xsUQAA9m_i.jpg


Wow.  I'm not surprised to see that, but it's pretty startling how close it feels to what we've been hearing out of Trump.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Wow.  I'm not surprised to see that, but it's pretty startling how close it feels to what we've been hearing out of Trump.


History always repeats.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 21, 2018)

met61 said:


> Translation: "I'm a self-absorbed petulant sore loser still wetting myself over the election"  #butthurtbrigade


Maybe it's true that the Fox Propoganda machine has started stamping all you conservatives out like little robot clones of each other that all think and talk exactly the same.  But part of me wonders which of the nutters in here has created a new screen name.

Anyway, judging from your first post you sound like a lame human being.  Hopefully you won't post much.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Maybe it's true that the Fox Propoganda machine has started stamping all you conservatives out like little robot clones of each other that all think and talk exactly the same.  But part of me wonders which of the nutters in here has created a new screen name.
> 
> Anyway, judging from your first post you sound like a lame human being.  Hopefully you won't post much.


Pretty judgmental of you.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pretty judgmental of you.


Just calling it as I see it.  Nobody new comes in here the first time and just starts dropping bombs like that.  
Or else if he is new and he's going to come in like that then he'd better be a total animal with the rhetorical skills- or it's going to be rough in here for him.


----------



## espola (Mar 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Just calling it as I see it.  Nobody new comes in here the first time and just starts dropping bombs like that.
> Or else if he is new and he's going to come in like that then he'd better be a total animal with the rhetorical skills- or it's going to be rough in here for him.


Rough  how?  Anybody can tell lies, especially when there are so many lies already posted here to copy.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Rough  how?  Anybody can tell lies, especially when there are so many lies already posted here to copy.


I guess what I was saying was I'll say mean things to him...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Wow.  I'm not surprised to see that, but it's pretty startling how close it feels to what we've been hearing out of Trump.


Lol!! You people and your feelings.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> History always repeats.


Yes, the similarities are shocking arenʻt they?


----------



## Wez (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## tenacious (Mar 21, 2018)

Wez said:


>


You say that as though you really think Conservatives care about the deficit.


----------



## Wez (Mar 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You say that as though you really think Conservatives care about the deficit.


True, fiscal responsibility ends once they're elected, with both the politicians and their supporters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

*From Breitbart

*
*Exclusive–Gosar on Omnibus: ‘We’re Kicking Our Base In the Teeth’

…GOP Priorities: Schumer’s Tunnel > Trump’s Wall…

…‘The Longer This Negotiation Goes, the More Liberal It Will Get’*

“We’re kicking our base in the teeth,” said Rep. Paul Gosar (R-AZ) of the processes through which federal spending are determined on Capitol Hill. He made his remarks in a Tuesday interview on SiriusXM’s Breitbart News Tonight with co-hosts Rebecca Mansour and Joel Pollak


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Maybe it's true that the Fox Propoganda machine has started stamping all you conservatives out like little robot clones of each other that all think and talk exactly the same.  But part of me wonders which of the nutters in here has created a new screen name.
> 
> Anyway, judging from your first post you sound like a lame human being.  Hopefully you won't post much.


Did fox create Feel the Bern bot or Comey bot?  Who needs the Russians when you have those two going at an already shitty candidate.  You people have been making excuses for your stupidity since Hilz lost.  And the more you rail on Trump, the more it says how shitty an opponent do you have to be.  But worse, what does it say about you dum dums?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 21, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did fox create Feel the Bern bot or Comey bot?  Who needs the Russians when you have those two going at an already shitty candidate.  You people have been making excuses for your stupidity since Hilz lost.  And the more you rail on Trump, the more it says how shitty an opponent do you have to be.  But worse, what does it say about you dum dums?


The Trump talk in here is about what he has done, has nothing to do with his election, it's what he is doing . . . a conversation you have avoided like the plague.


----------



## nononono (Mar 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems the pussy grabber is a gigantic pussy himself as he won't confront Putin about any of shenanigans, total election fraud and murders Russia has been involved with in the last couple weeks, weak! Hillary is much bigger man than Trump. Trump is huge pushover for Putin and Putin knew he would be. Does Putin have something on Trump or is Trump simply a weak, yellow bellied pussy? What a joke Trump is, it's embarrassing.



*He congratulated him for his Win !*
*Now all the Dim Dems have soiled underwear.....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Trump talk in here is about what he has done, has nothing to do with his election,* it's what he is doing* . . . a conversation you have avoided like the plague.



*He's*

*Making*
*America*
*Great*
*Again*

*While you Democrats obsess about all the Pussy he's had*
*and you will never get.....!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> True, fiscal responsibility ends once they're elected, with both the politicians and their supporters.


Yep, they're really no different than the Democrats.
At least with the Republicans you can decide what to do with your money.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Trump talk in here is about what he has done, has nothing to do with his election, it's what he is doing . . . a conversation you have avoided like the plague.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Trump talk in here is about what he has done, has nothing to do with his election, it's what he is doing . . . a conversation you have avoided like the plague.


You donʻt like the conversation so you call it avoidance.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *He's*
> 
> *Making*
> *America*
> ...


X10 said he would gladly pay a hot one more than Stormy.


----------



## Wez (Mar 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yep, they're really no different than the Democrats.
> At least with the Republicans you can decide what to do with your money.


What a mindless, incoherent, "what about the Dems" response, just what we've come to expect in here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> X10 said he would gladly pay a hot one more than Stormy.


Have you ever seen X?
You gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you ever seen X?
> You gotta do what you gotta do.


10 bagger?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> What a mindless, incoherent, "what about the Dems" response, just what we've come to expect in here.


QTCB


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> What a mindless, incoherent, "what about the Dems" response, just what we've come to expect in here.


Facts are facts pinhead.
DC is run by Democrats and Republicans you ignorant jack ass.
FO


----------



## xav10 (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


>


Well, at least Mexico is building the wall. Wait, what? They're not? So we will build it and add to the deficit. Wait, Congress doesn't have it in the budget? Hey nutters, get to work!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 10 bagger?


Just in case....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Facts are facts pinhead.
> DC is run by Democrats and Republicans you ignorant jack ass.
> FO


AD


----------



## Wez (Mar 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Facts are facts pinhead.


I'm sorry, can you quote a "fact" that you presented?  All I see from you is bitch ass whiny "whataboutism"...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> What a mindless, incoherent, "what about the Dems" response, just what we've come to expect in here.


Lion, you might rethink your post, nobody knows more about mindless and incoherent than Wez.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> I'm sorry, can you quote a "fact" that you presented?  All I see from you is bitch ass whiny "whataboutism"...


#Whataboutyou.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> I'm sorry, can you quote a "fact" that you presented?  All I see from you is bitch ass whiny "whataboutism"...


IA


----------



## Wez (Mar 22, 2018)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/beltway/2017/06/07/the-great-kansas-tax-cut-experiment-crashes-and-burns/#7f65da1b5508

*The Great Kansas Tax Cut Experiment Crashes And Burns*

_The more troubling lesson for Republicans in Congress: While Brownback was reelected in 2014, his popularity has since plummeted and his approval rating now hovers at around 25 percent, second lowest among all sitting governors. And while the GOP enjoyed tremendous national electoral success in 2016, the party lost seats in the Kansas legislature. At least in one deep red state, the Trump formula of big tax and spending cuts is no longer the path to political success.

In 2012, Brownback called his tax plan a “real live experiment.” It appears to have failed._


----------



## tenacious (Mar 22, 2018)

It's not just Kansas anymore....
Oklahoma also took a ride on the Conservative Economic ride, and doesn't seem like it worked out too well.  But on the bright side Trump did just raise taxes on blue state homeowners so looks like we've got them covered.



> *Republicans want to turn the entire country into Oklahoma*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/plum-line/wp/2018/02/08/republicans-want-to-turn-the-entire-country-into-oklahoma/?utm_term=.96d2617a6ccb
> 
> We have in this country an essentially unchanging disagreement about what model of governance will produce the best economic and social results. Democrats advocate what we might call weak social democracy: relatively high taxes (though lower than those of our peer countries), combined with a relatively strong safety net (though again, not as strong as other countries), spending on needs like education and health care, and economic regulation to protect workers, consumers and the environment.
> ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2018)

nononono said:


> *While you Democrats obsess about all the Pussy he's had*
> *and you will never get.....!*


Most while he was married, quite a few while his wife was recovering from child birth and nursing their newborn son and even some more that wanted nothing to do with him and his sick, perverted sexual advances. Quite the hero you have there. How far does your deviancy go? I'm sure things like sex trade slavery and the kidnapping of innocent girls and the like don't bother you either . . . slippery slope you're on there Chester.


----------



## met61 (Mar 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Just calling it as I see it.  Nobody new comes in here the first time and just starts dropping bombs like that.
> Or else if he is new and he's going to come in like that then he'd better be a total animal with the rhetorical skills- or it's going to be rough in here for him.


Translation: "I'm a pathetic sad sack with no life who finds relevance and some kind of twisted acceptance by sitting in his underwear posting senseless drivel in a ridiculous chat room." #ohneato-acyberstud LOL!


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> What a mindless, incoherent, "what about the Dems" response, just what we've come to expect in here.


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/beltway/2017/06/07/the-great-kansas-tax-cut-experiment-crashes-and-burns/#7f65da1b5508
> 
> *The Great Kansas Tax Cut Experiment Crashes And Burns*
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/beltway/2017/06/07/the-great-kansas-tax-cut-experiment-crashes-and-burns/#7f65da1b5508
> 
> *The Great Kansas Tax Cut Experiment Crashes And Burns*
> 
> ...


Non sequitur.  Don't you people get tired of saddling up on popularity?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> It's not just Kansas anymore....
> Oklahoma also took a ride on the Conservative Economic ride, and doesn't seem like it worked out too well.  But on the bright side Trump did just raise taxes on blue state homeowners so looks like we've got them covered.


You people really should try to understand what you're talking about.

http://www.usdebtclock.org/state-debt-clocks/state-of-kansas-debt-clock.html

http://www.usdebtclock.org/state-debt-clocks/state-of-oklahoma-debt-clock.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Well, at least Mexico is building the wall. Wait, what? They're not? So we will build it and add to the deficit. Wait, Congress doesn't have it in the budget? Hey nutters, get to work!


You like your doctor you can keep your doctor....when those words were uttered, it was a lie & he knew it was a lie. 
The wall hasn't been built yet and Trump still has a couple of years to go before his words become just another unattainable campaign promise...
As far as a budget, this congress and administration are following the lead of the previous administration & congress...
DC is a sewage...but you know that.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> I'm sorry, can you quote a "fact" that you presented?  All I see from you is bitch ass whiny "whataboutism"...


DC is run by Democrats and Republicans. 
Even an ignorant dick wad like you should acknowledge that.
Speaking of bitch, whatabout you being a two faced hypocritical twat?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> What a mindless, incoherent, "what about the Dems" response, just what we've come to expect in here.


Heaven forbid one calls out the BS and hypocrisy.


----------



## Wez (Mar 23, 2018)

_"Paul and other conservatives complained that the budget would've been adamantly rejected by Republicans if Obama was still in the White House. Republicans touted an $80 billion increase in military spending - which Trump touted as the largest increase in military spending ever - while* Democrats highlighted an additional $63 billion in domestic spending,* per Bloomberg.

Senator John Kennedy, a Louisiana Republican who opposed the bill, also hinted that he too might try to force a shutdown by delaying the vote after criticizing the vote's "price tag".

*"It sucks," *Kennedy said of the spending measure. *"No thought whatsoever to adding over a trillion dollars in debt.""*_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people really should try to understand what you're talking about.
> 
> http://www.usdebtclock.org/state-debt-clocks/state-of-kansas-debt-clock.html
> 
> http://www.usdebtclock.org/state-debt-clocks/state-of-oklahoma-debt-clock.html


You may want, like Rand, to look over the new proposed budget.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You may want, like Rand, to look over the new proposed budget.


Why?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> _"Paul and other conservatives complained that the budget would've been adamantly rejected by Republicans if Obama was still in the White House. Republicans touted an $80 billion increase in military spending - which Trump touted as the largest increase in military spending ever - while* Democrats highlighted an additional $63 billion in domestic spending,* per Bloomberg.
> 
> Senator John Kennedy, a Louisiana Republican who opposed the bill, also hinted that he too might try to force a shutdown by delaying the vote after criticizing the vote's "price tag".
> 
> *"It sucks," *Kennedy said of the spending measure. *"No thought whatsoever to adding over a trillion dollars in debt.""*_


More important things to talk about..... like Stormy and a dozen other things that happened pre-POTUS.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 23, 2018)

https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/23/politics/trump-mcmaster-resign-analysis/index.html


----------



## xav10 (Mar 23, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You like your doctor you can keep your doctor....when those words were uttered, it was a lie & he knew it was a lie.
> The wall hasn't been built yet and Trump still has a couple of years to go before his words become just another unattainable campaign promise...
> As far as a budget, this congress and administration are following the lead of the previous administration & congress...
> DC is a sewage...but you know that.


Get to work! Get Mexico to build that wall! Hey Lion, I think I asked you. You didn’t change doctors, correct? I didn’t. And he just hired Bolton as his NSA, correct? After saying former Bush officials have no standing on Syria?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2018)

xav10 said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/23/politics/trump-mcmaster-resign-analysis/index.html


CNN, Huh?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CNN, Huh?


Joe, read the story. What does it say? Just like you, the White House says “fake news” about everything true, such as McMaster’s firing. It has actual quotes and facts...so therefore not your cup of tea, I understand. What people say and do does not inform you, only emotional appeals.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Joe, read the story. What does it say? Just like you, the White House says “fake news” about everything true, such as McMaster’s firing. It has actual quotes and facts...so therefore not your cup of tea, I understand. What people say and do does not inform you, only emotional appeals.


CNN is garbage.
I ignore everything they put out, and wait for it to filter through 10 or 15 other news sources.
If they do stumble over the truth while bleating their usual crap, it will make its way through the gauntlet.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> CNN is garbage.
> I ignore everything they put out, and wait for it to filter through 10 or 15 other news sources.
> If they do stumble over the truth while bleating their usual crap, it will make its way through the gauntlet.


Actual quotes and facts. We actually have already observed everything in that article.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Actual quotes and facts. We actually have already observed everything in that article.


We wait until we get things from a credible news source.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Actual quotes and facts. We actually have already observed everything in that article.


Here is an actual quote,
*Trump to CNN reporter: You are fake news - CNBC.com*
▶ 0:32
https://www.cnbc.com/.../trump-to-cnn-reporter-you-are-fake-new...

Similar

At his first press conference since Election Day, President-elect Donald Trump answers questions about _*fake*_ ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Joe, read the story. What does it say? Just like you, the White House says “fake news” about everything true, such as McMaster’s firing. It has actual quotes and facts...so therefore not your cup of tea, I understand. What people say and do does not inform you, only emotional appeals.


This CNN?
*cnnturk.com - Son Dakika Haberler*
https://www.*cnnturk*.comTranslate this page


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 23, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Joe, read the story. What does it say? Just like you, the White House says “fake news” about everything true, such as McMaster’s firing. It has actual quotes and facts...so therefore not your cup of tea, I understand. What people say and do does not inform you, only emotional appeals.


CNN is just a data mining company.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> CNN is just a data mining company.


I think X likes you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think X likes you.


That obvious huh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That obvious huh?


At least she isn't after me anymore.


----------



## espola (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> CNN is garbage.
> I ignore everything they put out, and wait for it to filter through 10 or 15 other news sources.
> If they do stumble over the truth while bleating their usual crap, it will make its way through the gauntlet.


That explains your ignorance, at least in part.


----------



## espola (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We wait until we get things from a credible news source.


No, you don't.  You demonstrate you gullibility here on a regular basis.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We wait until we get things from a credible news source.


You mean you haven't heard the things quoted in the article? You haven't subsequently observed that the quotes turned out to be false?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

espola said:


> That explains your ignorance, at least in part.





espola said:


> No, you don't.  You demonstrate you gullibility here on a regular basis.





xav10 said:


> You mean you haven't heard the things quoted in the article? You haven't subsequently observed that the quotes turned out to be false?


I also ignore pretty much everything you people say.
This is why Im usually right.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I also ignore pretty much everything you people say.
> This is why Im usually right.


Keep it up. Seems like it's working for you.


----------



## Booter (Mar 23, 2018)

*Trade war fears wiped more than 1,100 points off the Dow in just two days. It was Wall Street's worst week in more than two years.*

The Dow dropped 425 points, or 1.8%, on Friday, sinking back into a "correction" — a decline of 10% from the all-time high in January. The Dow finished at its lowest point since November.

http://money.cnn.com/2018/03/23/investing/dow-jones-stocks-trade-war-china/index.html

Making America Great Again by having an idiot in the White House.

Oh but this is from CNN so I guess it's not true - right Ricky?  Moron!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Trade war fears wiped more than 1,100 points off the Dow in just two days. It was Wall Street's worst week in more than two years.*
> 
> The Dow dropped 425 points, or 1.8%, on Friday, sinking back into a "correction" — a decline of 10% from the all-time high in January. The Dow finished at its lowest point since November.
> 
> ...


I am not defending the idiot in the white house, but we need to keep the Chicoms in check, that little yellow bastard in getting a little too big for his britches.
Yes CNN is still fake news and Ricky seems to have you people by the short hairs of your pussy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2018)

"Fake veto"


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 23, 2018)

So the budgets signed, with virtually nothing toward the great wall of trump.  Wasn't that his seminal campaign promise?  If I'd voted for him I'd be a bit perturbed right about now.  If I were a trump supporter and had any shred of dignity and consistency in my conscious.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> If I were a trump supporter and had any shred of dignity and consistency in my conscious.


That would be an oxymoron.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 23, 2018)

After I watched Carson blame his wife, I read what this moron said. Could these people be any stupider? #MAGA

https://www.google.com/amp/thehill.com/homenews/house/379643-gop-lawmaker-blames-deep-state-for-carsons-31k-dining?amp


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That would be an oxymoron.


Dare I predict the second half of that word is about to be used against you and/or I in an elementary school yard retort by one of the usual gang of idiots.    

No disrespect for elementary school kids.  We need another analogous use that leaves such bright children relative to trump supporters.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 23, 2018)

xav10 said:


> After I watched Carson blame his wife, I read what this moron said. Could these people be any stupider? #MAGA
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/thehill.com/homenews/house/379643-gop-lawmaker-blames-deep-state-for-carsons-31k-dining?amp


He blamed his wife?   He's lost his mind.  You can't blame your wife for anything.  They're immune from blame.  When does he think we're living, 1958?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 23, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> He blamed his wife?   He's lost his mind.  You can't blame your wife for anything.  They're immune from blame.  When does he think we're living, 1958?


He thinks it is 1958.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 23, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He thinks it is 1958.


So we can stay out all night without any explanation when we get home?  And won't be ever changing a diaper, whatever that is?  Fantastic.  How do I tell the wife that?  It won't go over well I fear.

And I can put her on an allowance, and she's got to get a beehive?  Yikes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Dare I predict the second half of that word is about to be used against you and/or I in an elementary school yard retort by one of the usual gang of idiots.
> 
> No disrespect for elementary school kids.  We need another analogous use that leaves such bright children relative to trump supporters.


You have a point, even the nastiest and most disrespectful youth feel remorse and guilt when shown the error in there ways . . . but then again the idiot nutters in here think it's cute to look like fools . . . and like the classroom punk, are simply reaching out for the acknowledgement they don't get at home.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 23, 2018)

Oh... did Trump just sign that spending bill.  Tax cut and spend Republican's.  Some things never change.  Guess in all fairness I can't really gloat on this one.  Shite, aside from Bill Clinton and Jerry Brown, most democrats aren't much better with the peoples money.


I was thinking about Trump getting elected, and which Republican might have won if not him.  And I kept going back to what if Marco Rubio had gotten Trump to blink with this little hand comment.  Marco would have been a better President.  Heck since we're no the subject of presidents, Hillary would have been a better President.  People love to hate them, but Clintons were financially astute.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh... did Trump just sign that spending bill.  Tax cut and spend Republican's.  Some things never change.  Guess in all fairness I can't really gloat on this one.  Shite, aside from Bill Clinton and Jerry Brown, most democrats aren't much better with the peoples money.
> 
> 
> I was thinking about Trump getting elected, and which Republican might have won if not him.  Thinking back all I could think was imagine was what if Marco Rubio had gotten Trump to blink with this little hand comment.  Marco would have been a better President.  Heck since we're no the subject of presidents, Hillary would have been a better President.  People love to hate them, but Clintons were financially astute.


If you say something enough, enough people will start to wonder and others will believe . . . or as Trump says, "Just say it and they'll believe it", he knows his base.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> So we can stay out all night without any explanation when we get home?  And won't be ever changing a diaper, whatever that is?  Fantastic.  How do I tell the wife that?  It won't go over well I fear.
> 
> And I can put her on an allowance, and she's got to get a beehive?  Yikes.


What happened to you 5nos?
You used to be an entertaining read.
You just went full metal commie with the rest of em.
Are all the cyborgs programmed to flip at the same time?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What happened to you 5nos?
> You used to be an entertaining read.
> You just went full metal commie with the rest of em.
> Are all the cyborgs programmed to flip at the same time?


One can patronize you people for only so long.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> One can patronize you people for only so long.


Thank you for playing along, master.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 23, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Get to work! Get Mexico to build that wall! Hey Lion, I think I asked you. You didn’t change doctors, correct? I didn’t. And he just hired Bolton as his NSA, correct? After saying former Bush officials have no standing on Syria?


Yeah I did change doctors and I pay more for less coverage....fuck Trump, fuck Bolton & fuck you counselor....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> One can patronize you people for only so long.



That's hilarious....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh... did Trump just sign that spending bill.  Tax cut and spend Republican's.  Some things never change.  Guess in all fairness I can't really gloat on this one.  Shite, aside from Bill Clinton and Jerry Brown, most democrats aren't much better with the peoples money.
> 
> 
> I was thinking about Trump getting elected, and which Republican might have won if not him.  Thinking back all I could think was imagine was what if Marco Rubio had gotten Trump to blink with this little hand comment.  Marco would have been a better President.  Heck since we're no the subject of presidents, Hillary would have been a better President.  People love to hate them, but Clintons were financially astute.


No, he signed it several hours before your post, please keep up, union boy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh... did Trump just sign that spending bill.  Tax cut and spend Republican's.  Some things never change.  Guess in all fairness I can't really gloat on this one.  Shite, aside from Bill Clinton and Jerry Brown, most democrats aren't much better with the peoples money.
> 
> 
> I was thinking about Trump getting elected, and which Republican might have won if not him.  Thinking back all I could think was imagine was what if Marco Rubio had gotten Trump to blink with this little hand comment.  Marco would have been a better President.  Heck since we're no the subject of presidents, Hillary would have been a better President.  People love to hate them, but Clintons were financially astute.


Yes, very hard to be otherwise when you get 500.000 per speech.
Wise up.
Why is the the Clinton foundation no more?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, he signed it several hours before your post, please keep up, union boy.


I forget Joe, with of the seven dwarfs were you supporting?  Was if Lying Ted?  I know you weren't Trump in the primary.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you say something enough, enough people will start to wonder and others will believe . . . or as Trump says, "Just say it and they'll believe it", he knows his base.


If you like your Dr you can keep your Dr, if you like your plan you can keep your plan. I was born in Hawaii. I did not have sex with that woman.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What happened to you 5nos?
> You used to be an entertaining read.
> You just went full metal commie with the rest of em.
> Are all the cyborgs programmed to flip at the same time?


Hard wired, poor upbringing, spoiled rotten as children.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I forget Joe, with of the seven dwarfs were you supporting?  Was if Lying Ted?  I know you weren't Trump in the primary.


Yes.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, very hard to be otherwise when you get 500.000 per speech.
> Wise up.
> Why is the the Clinton foundation no more?


I wish I could get $500k a speech. Although I'm kind of wondering what do you want me to say?  Maybe something like "charging for speeches is too capitalist for an American Senator."   Or were you hoping for a "doesn't she know politicians are only allowed to accept money from billionaires?"  

As for the Clinton Foundation, seems to me if anything the problem was it was too successful.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I wish I could get $500k a speech. Although I'm kind of wondering what do you want me to say?  Maybe something like "charging for speeches is too capitalist for an American Senator."   Or were you hoping for a "doesn't she know politicians are only allowed to accept money from billionaires?"
> 
> As for the Clinton Foundation, seems to me if anything the problem was it was too successful.


You must be drunk.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I forget Joe, with of the seven dwarfs were you supporting?  Was if Lying Ted?  I know you weren't Trump in the primary.


Trump's surrender to Dems could lead to impeachment, primary challenge
MARCH 24, 2018
It sounds to me that Senator Cruz may be making a case for challenging President Trump in the 2020 primaries.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/trumps_surrender_to_dems_could_lead_to_impeachment_primary_challenge.html


----------



## xav10 (Mar 24, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah I did change doctors and I pay more for less coverage....fuck Trump, fuck Bolton & fuck you counselor....


You know what? I will happily suffer my "fuck you" because I took Trump and Bolton down with me!


----------



## xav10 (Mar 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What happened to you 5nos?
> You used to be an entertaining read.
> You just went full metal commie with the rest of em.
> Are all the cyborgs programmed to flip at the same time?


"Full metal commie" was good while it lasted, but it's expired. Time for a new one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

xav10 said:


> "Full metal commie" was good while it lasted, but it's expired. Time for a new one.


What changed?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What changed?


Just my dumb opinion about a funny phrase wearing out. “Nutters,” however, remains timeless.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Just my dumb opinion about a funny phrase wearing out. “Nutters,” however, remains timeless.


Nutters are on a loop . . . one from the 1950's when the Soviet Union was still a thing and those who weren't white males knew to be subservient or else.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 24, 2018)

So it turns it out the son DT Jr. was also having an affair while his wife was pregnant? Daddy taught him well! Between the Trumps and the Palins...OMG.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I wish I could get $500k a speech. Although I'm kind of wondering what do you want me to say?  Maybe something like "charging for speeches is too capitalist for an American Senator."   Or were you hoping for a "doesn't she know politicians are only allowed to accept money from billionaires?"
> 
> As for the Clinton Foundation, seems to me if anything the problem was it was too successful.


Yeah like the Gambino Family was too successful......


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 24, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You know what? I will happily suffer my "fuck you" because I took Trump and Bolton down with me!


If you're gonna dream, dream big!
The fuck you wasn't personal, it's just business counselor, so I'm sure you hear it daily.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

xav10 said:


> "Full metal commie" was good while it lasted, but it's expired. Time for a new one.


The shelf life on “FMC” is indefinite


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So it turns it out the son DT Jr. was also having an affair while his wife was pregnant? Daddy taught him well! Between the Trumps and the Palins...OMG.


Is he retaining you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So it turns it out the son DT Jr. was also having an affair while his wife was pregnant? Daddy taught him well! Between the Trumps and the Palins...OMG.


Your wife didn't tell you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So it turns it out the son DT Jr. was also having an affair while his wife was pregnant? Daddy taught him well! Between the Trumps and the Palins...OMG.


"Family Values Party"  . . . what of the anti-abortion guy who insisted his mistress have an abortion? Or Ted "I left a trail of kids, abortions and women in tears behind me" Nugent? Or Newt "I told my cancer stricken wife on her hospital bed I want a divorce to marry my lover" Gingrich?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 24, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> If you're gonna dream, dream big!
> The fuck you wasn't personal, it's just business counselor, so I'm sure you hear it daily.


Actually, I never hear it from anybody. But as I said, I’ll take it. I’m trying to save the country from a would-be dictator.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Family Values Party"  . . . what of the anti-abortion guy who insisted his mistress have an abortion? Or Ted "I left a trail of kids, abortions and women in tears behind me" Nugent? Or Newt "I told my cancer stricken wife on her hospital bed I want a divorce to marry my lover" Gingrich?


IDK


----------



## tenacious (Mar 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah like the Gambino Family was too successful......


Yes... you love Trump but the Clintons are too Gambino.  lol Solid solid point.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You must be drunk.


Drunk?  What part of what I said do you not like... I'd be happy to explain.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Drunk?  What part of what I said do you not like... I'd be happy to explain.


The Clinton foundation comment and the bribes in speech payment form


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your wife didn't tell you?


Husband.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump's surrender to Dems could lead to impeachment, primary challenge
> MARCH 24, 2018
> It sounds to me that Senator Cruz may be making a case for challenging President Trump in the 2020 primaries.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/trumps_surrender_to_dems_could_lead_to_impeachment_primary_challenge.html


I assume trump will remind his people that cruz’s dad was buddies with Oswald and therefore complicit in the Kennedy assassination. Trump’s wacko supporters love conspiracy stuff like that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I assume trump will remind his people that cruz’s dad was buddies with Oswald and therefore complicit in the Kennedy assassination. Trump’s wacko supporters love conspiracy stuff like that.


Trump thinks this was an early documentary :


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 25, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I assume trump will remind his people that cruz’s dad was buddies with Oswald and therefore complicit in the Kennedy assassination. Trump’s wacko supporters love conspiracy stuff like that.


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I assume trump will remind his people that cruz’s dad was buddies with Oswald and therefore complicit in the Kennedy assassination. Trump’s wacko supporters love conspiracy stuff like that.


Some of the nutters will see that as a reason to support Cruz.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Actually, I never hear it from anybody. But as I said, I’ll take it. I’m trying to save the country from a would-be dictator.


You must be deaf and dumb.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Some of the nutters will see that as a reason to support Cruz.


I wonder how many Dems will jump in to the 2020 campaign now?
Cruze 2020


----------



## xav10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder how many Dems will jump in to the 2020 campaign now?
> Cruze 2020


Good to see you got smart early and moved off Trump. You’re a shitty judge of character, though. Cruz is abhorrent and his colleagues can’t stand him. Google young ted Cruz video. Your kinda guy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Good to see you got smart early and moved off Trump. You’re a shitty judge of character, though. Cruz is abhorrent and his colleagues can’t stand him. Google young ted Cruz video. Your kinda guy.


From the pros.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> From the pros.


I remain amazed at your skill in typing, even though it’s always stupid, while fondling joe’s genitals!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I remain amazed at your skill in typing, even though it’s always stupid, while fondling joe’s genitals!


Gotcha!


----------



## tenacious (Mar 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Clinton foundation comment and the bribes in speech payment form


Bribes in speech payment... listen regardless of if I like it, you like it or right wing radio likes it.... we live in an age where grown men are paid a million dollars a game to throw a misshapen ball around the field for 90 minutes on Sundays in the fall.  So if anything, I'm a bit sad that the presumed next president of the United States can only pull $500k for a two hour speech.  As for bribery, you sure haven't pointed out how any of those speeches seems to have bought a vote?
Not that I'm a big Antonin Scalia fan, but you're attack on Hillary brings to mind his response when he was called out for "speaking" at Conservative functions and fundraisers?  Surely you remember...  QUACK.

As to the Clinton Foundation, again what favors are you claiming can be shown to have effected her decision making process?  Certainly I've heard no mention of anything unscrupulous as Roy Moore's charity where he was paying himself millions to run it.  If I remember the problem with the Clinton Foundation is that all sorts of people had given money.  So it was really easy for her political enemies to find names of people who donated that were embarrassing to her.  It had been too successful in raising money.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I remain amazed at your skill in typing, even though it’s always stupid, while fondling joe’s genitals!


The only thing worse than a woman's score is a jealous woman's scorn.


tenacious said:


> Bribes in speech payment... listen regardless of if I like it, you like it or right wing radio likes it.... we live in an age where grown men are paid a million dollars a game to throw a misshapen ball around the field for 90 minutes on Sundays in the fall.  So if anything, I'm a bit sad that the presumed next president of the United States can only pull $500k for a two hour speech.  As for bribery, you sure haven't pointed out how any of those speeches seems to have bought a vote?
> Not that I'm a big Antonin Scalia fan, but you're attack on Hillary brings to mind his response when he was called out for "speaking" at Conservative functions and fundraisers?  Surely you remember...  QUACK.
> 
> As to the Clinton Foundation, again what favors are you claiming can be shown to have effected her decision making process?  Certainly I've heard no mention of anything unscrupulous as Roy Moore's charity where he was paying himself millions to run it.  If I remember the problem with the Clinton Foundation is that all sorts of people had given money.  So it was really easy for her political enemies to find names of people who donated that were embarrassing to her.  It had been too successful in raising money.


You mean president Roy Moore?
Wise up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Good to see you got smart early and moved off Trump. You’re a shitty judge of character, though. Cruz is abhorrent and his colleagues can’t stand him. Google young ted Cruz video. Your kinda guy.


You voted for Obama and Clinton, right?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You voted for Obama and Clinton, right?


I didn’t vote for Obama the second time or for Hillary ever.


----------



## Winston Wolf (Mar 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> IDK
> View attachment 2227


Bingo, my friend.  You have hit the mark.  A sitting president is subject to being deposed in a civil lawsuit.  Or multiple suits, as the case may be.  Stare decisis.  Nuff said.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

Winston Wolf said:


> Bingo, my friend.  You have hit the mark.  A sitting president is subject to being deposed in a civil lawsuit.  Or multiple suits, as the case may be.  Stare decisis.  Nuff said.


Why?


----------



## Winston Wolf (Mar 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why?


9-0; Clinton v Jones, 520 U.S. 681 (1997)

Now some very clever lawyers for Trump in Clifford v Trump have removed Clifford’s case from state to federal court.   

Stare decisis.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 26, 2018)

Stormy is on TV? My new lawyers to fight Mueller are conflicted out and we didn't even due basic diligence on that? 
Look, over here! I'm expelling Russian diplomats! See?


----------



## Wez (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Wez (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2018)

Wez said:


>


Funny, but Stormy's not that cute . . .


----------



## nononono (Mar 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump thinks this was an early documentary :









*And you think this normal intimacy ......*


----------



## nononono (Mar 26, 2018)

Wez said:


>




*Wez.......you did get some of " Stormy ".....she gave you a mercy $#@%.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 26, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Actually, I never hear it from anybody. But as I said, I’ll take it. I’m trying to save the country from a would-be dictator.


So gallantly courageous.....


....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes... you love Trump but the Clintons are too Gambino.  lol Solid solid point.


I didn't vote for Trump or Clinton...and I'll decide whom I love. Thank you.
Solid indeed.....

*The Clintons are a ‘crime family’: ex-FBI big*
A high-ranking FBI official talked of La Cosa Clinton on Sunday — as he placed the Democratic political family in the same category as the Gambinos, Colombos and Luccheses.

“The Clintons, that’s a crime family,” declared former New York FBI chief James Kallstrom in a radio interview.

“It’s like organized crime, basically. The Clinton Foundation is a cesspool.”

https://nypost.com/2016/10/30/the-clintons-are-a-crime-family-ex-fbi-big/


----------



## met61 (Mar 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Bribes in speech payment... listen regardless of if I like it, you like it or right wing radio likes it.... we live in an age where grown men are paid a million dollars a game to throw a misshapen ball around the field for 90 minutes on Sundays in the fall.  So if anything, I'm a bit sad that the presumed next president of the United States can only pull $500k for a two hour speech.  As for bribery, you sure haven't pointed out how any of those speeches seems to have bought a vote?
> Not that I'm a big Antonin Scalia fan, but you're attack on Hillary brings to mind his response when he was called out for "speaking" at Conservative functions and fundraisers?  Surely you remember...  QUACK.
> 
> As to the Clinton Foundation, again what favors are you claiming can be shown to have effected her decision making process?  Certainly I've heard no mention of anything unscrupulous as Roy Moore's charity where he was paying himself millions to run it.  If I remember the problem with the Clinton Foundation is that all sorts of people had given money.  So it was really easy for her political enemies to find names of people who donated that were embarrassing to her.  It had been too successful in raising money.


"Alex, I'll take senseless drivel for $1,000"


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I didn't vote for Trump or Clinton...and I'll decide whom I love. Thank you.
> Solid indeed.....
> 
> *The Clintons are a ‘crime family’: ex-FBI big*
> ...


You love t.  You're not fooling anybody.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 26, 2018)

espola said:


> You love t.  You're not fooling anybody.


You're repeating yourself Magoo, have you taken your meds this evening?
I've responded the same way, remember?
I'm not trying to fool anyone.
I don't assign those type feelings people I don't l know.
He, like you is a pompous overbearing asshole.
I didn't vote for him because of that. 
If the Democrats run another candidate like Hillary, Trump will be elected again...
I won't vote for him in the second go round either....


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're repeating yourself Magoo, have you taken your meds this evening?
> I've responded the same way, remember?
> I'm not trying to fool anyone.
> I don't assign those type feelings people I don't l know.
> ...


You present the perfect image of a t supporter.  You're not fooling anybody.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> You present the perfect image of a t supporter.  You're not fooling anybody.


Not attempting to fool anyone.
I support him on somethings other things I don't.
Do you find yourself not supporting ANYTHING Trump has done?
Did you find yourself supporting everything Obama did?
You're such a judgmental wanker, you're not fooling anyone either...please continue.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2018)

"Trump is a fighter, a counter puncher, when attacked he fights back 10 fold!"  . . . except when it comes to Stormy Daniels, on that subject he is strangely silent.

"The President has denied any and all of those claims." No Sarah he hasn't, he hasn't said a word about her.

What is he hiding now?

The Donald and Melania must have made a pre-marital agreement concerning his philandering. She married him knowing he was and is and will always be a scumbag . . . and Americans voted for him knowing the same.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Trump is a fighter, a counter puncher, when attacked he fights back 10 fold!"  . . . except when it comes to Stormy Daniels, on that subject he is strangely silent.
> 
> "The President has denied any and all of those claims." No Sarah he hasn't, he hasn't said a word about her.
> 
> ...


Yes they did.  The competition had to be awful.  And what of the people that nominated her knowing all that they knew about her?


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> You love t.  You're not fooling anybody.


*Whole hell of a lot better than that C#@& Clinton....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes they did.  The competition had to be awful.  And what of the people that nominated her knowing all that they knew about her?


WTF are you drooling on now?


----------



## Wez (Mar 28, 2018)

Please let's keep throwing money at our military...

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-03-28/pentagon-billions-us-funds-disappeared-afghanistan-fraud-waste-and-abuse

*Pentagon Admits Billions In US Funds Disappeared in Afghanistan To “Fraud, Waste And Abuse”*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> Please let's keep throwing money at our military...
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-03-28/pentagon-billions-us-funds-disappeared-afghanistan-fraud-waste-and-abuse
> 
> *Pentagon Admits Billions In US Funds Disappeared in Afghanistan To “Fraud, Waste And Abuse”*


Nice President you elected.
A new report from the Department of Defense Office of Inspector General (DoD IG) exposes even more fraud, waste and/or corruption in America’s ongoing war in Afghanistan. This latest report reveals that more than $3.1 billion of U.S. taxpayer funds provided to the Afghan Armed Forces from 2014 through 2017 was grossly mismanaged.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WTF are you drooling on now?


Troll


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 28, 2018)

espola said:


> You present the perfect image of a t supporter.  You're not fooling anybody.


Dont give him all the credit.
Im your huckleberry.
#MAGA


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Troll


You try so hard.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You try so hard.


To do what?


----------



## Wez (Mar 29, 2018)

Both the left and right realize what a liar dump is, the only idiots who adore him seem to be nutters in here...

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-03-29/ann-coulter-slams-lazy-ignoramus-trump-all-he-wants-goldman-him

*Ann Coulter Slams "Lazy Ignoramus" Trump: "All He Wants Is Goldman To Like Him"*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> To do what?


From this side it's obvious.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WTF are you drooling on now?


Drool?
He's pissing all over you ya fool....


----------



## nononono (Mar 29, 2018)

Wez said:


> Please let's keep throwing money at our military...
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-03-28/pentagon-billions-us-funds-disappeared-afghanistan-fraud-waste-and-abuse
> 
> *Pentagon Admits Billions In US Funds Disappeared in Afghanistan To “Fraud, Waste And Abuse” **




** DUH !*

*Hmmmmmmm..........Obama's Watch.*


----------



## Wez (Mar 29, 2018)

Complete with the incorrectly used apostrophe!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> To do what?


Exactly.


----------



## nononono (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Exactly.



*What's up Lowlife Gato !*

*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2018)

nononono said:


> *What's up Lowlife Gato !*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


You are a sick twisted individual, seek help for your own good and that of those who have suffered due to your enabling of their tormentors.


----------



## nononono (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a sick twisted individual, seek help for your own good and that of those who have suffered due to your enabling of their tormentors.



*Steeeeeerike.....!*

*




*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> From this side it's obvious.


Whatʻs obvious?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 29, 2018)

Wez said:


> Complete with the incorrectly used apostrophe!


Pres libraries are a complete waste of money


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Exactly.


Exactly what?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Exactly what?


That is the question.


----------



## nononono (Mar 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is the question.



*The question is ?*

*Why are you such a Gato.....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 30, 2018)

Wez said:


> Both the left and right realize what a liar dump is, the only idiots who adore him seem to be nutters in here...
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-03-29/ann-coulter-slams-lazy-ignoramus-trump-all-he-wants-goldman-him
> 
> *Ann Coulter Slams "Lazy Ignoramus" Trump: "All He Wants Is Goldman To Like Him"*


Who exactly "adores" Trump?
He's a buffoon...everybody in here knows that. 
The choices were Clinton - Trump - don't vote.
Adore? Geeezzzzus.


----------



## espola (Mar 30, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who exactly "adores" Trump?
> He's a buffoon...everybody in here knows that.
> The choices were Clinton - Trump - don't vote.
> Adore? Geeezzzzus.


You're not fooling anybody.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 30, 2018)

espola said:


> You're not fooling anybody.


You're repeating yourself cabin boy. An early sign of dementia?
But for you, I'll repeat myself, I'm not trying to fool anybody...I didn't vote
But you know that, or not.
Carry on Magoo....


----------



## espola (Mar 30, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're repeating yourself cabin boy. An early sign of dementia?
> But for you, I'll repeat myself, I'm not trying to fool anybody...I didn't vote
> But you know that, or not.
> Carry on Magoo....


And you have been licking t's balls ever since.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 30, 2018)

espola said:


> And you have been licking t's balls ever since.


Aren't you the one with a fetish for balls.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Aren't you the one with a fetish for balls.


He is intrigued with what he he iz lacking.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Aren't you the one with a fetish for balls.


Yet another example of it shows where your mind goes. You do realize it is OK to grow out of adolescence, right?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet another example of it shows where your mind goes. You do realize it is OK to grow out of adolescence right?


Yes.  Where did your mind go?  I was talking about Espolaʻs stolen golf ball collection you freak.  Hanapaa!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet another example of it shows where your mind goes. You do realize it is OK to grow out of adolescence, right?


When do you expect to grow into adolescence?


----------



## Wez (Apr 3, 2018)

http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2018/04/trump-and-co-are-stealing-america-blind-timeline.html?utm_source=fb&utm_medium=s3&utm_campaign=sharebutton-t

*501 Days in Swampland*
A constant drip of self-dealing. And this is just what we know so far …

_Given how little Trump has disclosed about his finances, this timeline of self-dealing is undoubtedly only a fraction of the corruption that will eventually come to light. But as even this initial glimpse makes clear, Trump isn’t draining the swamp — he’s monetizing it._


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.  Where did your mind go?  I was talking about Espolaʻs stolen golf ball collection you freak.  Hanapaa!


Due to your lack of education (I'm sure the teachers tried to get through to you), I will attempt to help. First you need to know the meaning of the words you are using.

fet·ish
ˈfediSH/Submit
noun/
a form of sexual desire in which gratification is linked to an abnormal degree to a particular object, item of clothing, part of the body, etc.
"Victorian men developed fetishes focusing on feet, shoes, and boots"


----------



## nononono (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet another example of it shows where your mind goes. You do realize it is OK to grow out of adolescence, right?


*Poor Poor Rat.....*

*I do believe the Caravan will meet the US Military at the Border.....*
*Then the Wall will be built by the Army Core of Engineers.....*
*You Liberals are Criminals, so the solution is treat you as such......*


----------



## nononono (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Due to your lack of education (I'm sure the teachers tried to get through to you), I will attempt to help. First you need to know the meaning of the words you are using.
> 
> fet·ish
> ˈfediSH/Submit
> ...



*Oh Boy.......Ratty has found out what the Dictionary is really for, not something to shove*
*under a table leg.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Poor Poor Rat.....*
> 
> *I do believe the Caravan will meet the US Military at the Border.....*
> *Then the Wall will be built by the Army Core of Engineers.....*
> *You Liberals are Criminals, so the solution is treat you as such......*


So what's next Marshall Law? A declaration of a state of emergency coupled with a suspension of The Constitution? A freeze on electoral democracy, "Until we can figure this all out!"?


----------



## nononono (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So what's next Marshall Law? A declaration of a state of emergency coupled with a suspension of The Constitution? A freeze on electoral democracy, "Until we can figure this all out!"?



*Only in this State of Corruption called California........*

*The actions by Gov Jerry Brown, Xavier Becerra and his " Northern Cartel " are about to be *
*shown the cuffs......nothing else seems to be getting through to them....*

*IT NEEDS TO HAPPEN NOW !!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Only in this State of Corruption called California........*
> 
> *The actions by Gov Jerry Brown, Xavier Becerra and his " Northern Cartel " are about to be *
> *shown the cuffs......nothing else seems to be getting through to them....*
> ...


This iz exactly what the libs are wanting to happen, huge photo op.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Summary

The Secretary of the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) is charged with preventing the entry of terrorists, securing the borders, and carrying out immigration enforcement functions. U.S. Customs and Border Protection (CBP), a component of DHS, has primary responsibility for securing the borders of the United States, preventing terrorists and their weapons from entering the United States, and enforcing hundreds of U.S. trade and immigration laws. Within CBP, the U.S. Border Patrol’s mission is to detect and prevent the illegal entry of aliens across the nearly 7,000 miles of Mexican and Canadian international borders and 2,000 miles of coastal borders surrounding Florida and Puerto Rico.

Although the military does not have primary responsibility to secure the borders, the Armed Forces generally provide support to law enforcement and immigration authorities along the southern border. Reported escalations in criminal activity and illegal immigration, however, have prompted some lawmakers to reevaluate the extent and type of military support that occurs in the border region. On May 25, 2010, President Obama announced that up to 1,200 National Guard troops would be sent to the border to support the Border Patrol. Addressing domestic laws and activities with the military, however, might run afoul of the Posse Comitatus Act (PCA), which prohibits use of the Armed Forces to perform the tasks of civilian law enforcement unless explicitly authorized. There are alternative legal authorities for deploying the National Guard, and the precise scope of permitted activities and funds may vary with the authority exercised. 
https://fas.org/sgp/crs/homesec/R41286.pdf


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Summary
> 
> The Secretary of the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) is charged with preventing the entry of terrorists, securing the borders, and carrying out immigration enforcement functions. U.S. Customs and Border Protection (CBP), a component of DHS, has primary responsibility for securing the borders of the United States, preventing terrorists and their weapons from entering the United States, and enforcing hundreds of U.S. trade and immigration laws. Within CBP, the U.S. Border Patrol’s mission is to detect and prevent the illegal entry of aliens across the nearly 7,000 miles of Mexican and Canadian international borders and 2,000 miles of coastal borders surrounding Florida and Puerto Rico.
> 
> ...


It should have never gotten to this point.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It should have never gotten to this point.


It's all a show for you, it's a made up crisis.

https://www.cbp.gov/newsroom/stats/sw-border-migration

To hear many liberals and immigrant advocates tell it, most undocumented immigrants are productive, law-abiding members of society, deeply rooted in communities all over the country, working hard, living quietly, paying taxes and raising families.

Statistics show that many of the undocumented fit this profile. About 60 percent of the unauthorized population has been here for at least a decade, according to the nonpartisan Migration Policy Institute

A third of undocumented immigrants 15 and older lives with at least one child who is a United States citizen by birth. Slightly more than 30 percent own homes. Only a tiny fraction has been convicted of felonies or serious misdemeanors.

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/03/06/us/politics/undocumented-illegal-immigrants.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's all a show for you, it's a made up crisis.
> 
> https://www.cbp.gov/newsroom/stats/sw-border-migration
> 
> ...


Made up huh?
In February a total of 26,666 individuals were apprehended between ports of entry on our Southwest Border, compared with 25,978 in January and 28,998 in December. In Fiscal Year (FY) 2017, USBP apprehended 303,916 individuals along our Southwest Border, compared to 408,870 in FY16, 331,333 in FY15, and 479,371 in FY14.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Made up huh?
> In February a total of 26,666 individuals were apprehended between ports of entry on our Southwest Border, compared with 25,978 in January and 28,998 in December. In Fiscal Year (FY) 2017, USBP apprehended 303,916 individuals along our Southwest Border, compared to 408,870 in FY16, 331,333 in FY15, and 479,371 in FY14.


And? Why do we need the military down there? Maybe as everything that was purported to be Obama's mission turns into what the Trump squad is actually doing, this is the beginning of Trump's "Jade Helm"? eh nono?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? Why do we need the military down there? Maybe as everything that was purported to be Obama's mission turns into what the Trump squad is actually doing, this is the beginning of Trump's "Jade Helm"? eh nono?


300,000 illegals stopped isn't a problem? Do you have any idea how much that costs us? Do you care? That isn't even counting the ones that make it through. I just don't get how you people think this is a good thing not to know who is here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 300,000 illegals stopped isn't a problem? Do you have any idea how much that costs us? Do you care? That isn't even counting the ones that make it through. I just don't get how you people think this is a good thing not to know who is here.


Do you think that will stop people for seeking a better life for their families? . . . and what makes you say, "I just don't get how you people think this is a good thing not to know who is here." What does that have to do with the number trying but getting caught?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you think that will stop people for seeking a better life for their families? . . . and what makes you say, "I just don't get how you people think this is a good thing not to know who is here." What does that have to do with the number trying but getting caught?


What part are you having trouble with, I don't understand how anyone would want people in our country not knowing anything about them.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Due to your lack of education (I'm sure the teachers tried to get through to you), I will attempt to help. First you need to know the meaning of the words you are using.
> 
> fet·ish
> ˈfediSH/Submit
> ...


Hanapaa!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What part are you having trouble with, I don't understand how anyone would want people in our country not knowing anything about them.


Who said anyone didn't?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So what's next Marshall Law? A declaration of a state of emergency coupled with a suspension of The Constitution? A freeze on electoral democracy, "Until we can figure this all out!"?


Busy confirming what is common knowledge....you're an idiot.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So what's next Marshall Law? A declaration of a state of emergency coupled with a suspension of The Constitution? A freeze on electoral democracy, "Until we can figure this all out!"?


There’s your all or nothing mentality.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> There’s your all or nothing mentality.


Nice try, dizzy spinning guy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice try, dizzy spinning guy.


Hanapaa!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hanapaa!!


As lil joe's "FAKE NEWS" is to dizzy's "Hanapaa!" . . . it's all simply "Covfefe" in the wind.


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? Why do we need the military down there? Maybe as everything that was purported to be Obama's mission turns into what the Trump squad is actually doing, this is the beginning of Trump's "Jade Helm"? eh nono?


*No ....Obama was using the Military for Criminal conduct ( YES HE WAS ! ) we will not see the true nature of WHY they conducted those drills in Texas because his third term ( Hillary Clinton ) never transpired. As for our current President threatening to deploy the Military to our Southern Border, it is for the safety of the United States. Seeing as the previous administration destroyed all semblance of Border security, now he has to back up the Border Patrol*
*until they have the situation under control. That means erecting a Border security system that WORKS, building a wall along the southern border is now needed because of the Democrats " Jaded " views and inability to protect the American citizens when they had the " Helm ". Why did the Democrats create/enable a porous border system ? Because they CANNOT muster the votes from American Citizens in the numbers they need, so they engage in Voter Fraud and Bringing Illegal Immigrants to the United States so they can have a Voter base that elects in Criminals. Look at whats happening in Mexico RIGHT NOW....they are not turning towards Democracy, they are embracing a Full Blown Socialist who will rival the likes of Hugo Chavez....*

*His name is .....Andres Manuel Lopez Obrador.*

*Do some research Gato.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *No ....Obama was using the Military for Criminal conduct ( YES HE WAS ! ) we will not see the true nature of WHY they conducted those drills in Texas because his third term ( Hillary Clinton ) never transpired. As for our current President threatening to deploy the Military to our Southern Border, it is for the safety of the United States. Seeing as the previous administration destroyed all semblance of Border security, now he has to back up the Border Patrol*
> *until they have the situation under control. That means erecting a Border security system that WORKS, building a wall along the southern border is now needed because of the Democrats " Jaded " views and inability to protect the American citizens when they had the " Helm ". Why did the Democrats create/enable a porous border system ? Because they CANNOT muster the votes from American Citizens in the numbers they need, so they engage in Voter Fraud and Bringing Illegal Immigrants to the United States so they can have a Voter base that elects in Criminals. Look at whats happening in Mexico RIGHT NOW....they are not turning towards Democracy, they are embracing a Full Blown Socialist who will rival the likes of Hugo Chavez....*


You certainly are a goofball.


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you think that will stop people for seeking a better life for their families? . . . and what makes you say, "I just don't get how you people think this is a good thing not to know who is here." What does that have to do with the number trying but getting caught?



*What's WRONG with coming here to the UNITED STATES legally ?*

*Answer that Gato.......!*


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly are a goofball.


*No......you have limited Intelligence.....that's what is wrong with you !*


----------



## Wez (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Wez said:


>


The lying, cheating, criminal, disingenuous nutters from the right have zero integrity.


----------



## Wez (Apr 9, 2018)

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/09/us/politics/fbi-raids-office-of-trumps-longtime-lawyer-michael-cohen.html

*F.B.I. Raids Office of Trump’s Longtime Lawyer Michael Cohen*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The lying, cheating, criminal, disingenuous nutters from the right have zero integrity.


Yawn


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As lil joe's "FAKE NEWS" is to dizzy's "Hanapaa!" . . . it's all simply "Covfefe" in the wind.


I might have to look that one up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yawn


I know, I know, it's nothing new, it's a given at this point . . . has been for awhile.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I might have to look that one up.


Your memory is that bad?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As lil joe's "FAKE NEWS" is to dizzy's "Hanapaa!" . . . it's all simply "Covfefe" in the wind.


Please continue..


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your memory is that bad?


No.  Those types of words usually can't stand on their own.  And neither can you when asked to explain it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know, I know, it's nothing new, it's a given at this point . . . has been for awhile.


On your long list of allegations.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/09/us/politics/fbi-raids-office-of-trumps-longtime-lawyer-michael-cohen.html
> 
> *F.B.I. Raids Office of Trump’s Longtime Lawyer Michael Cohen*


Can't find what you're looking for, throw out the dragnet.


----------



## Wez (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Can't find what you're looking for, throw out the dragnet.


Aka, I suck dump cock for a living and will defend him no matter what.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Wez said:


>


Hillary might have won the election if she had a clue about how to own a tower in NYC.


----------



## Wez (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hillary might have won the election if she had a clue about how to own a tower in NYC.


Guess her Dad wasn't that into Real Estate, she didn't have the right Silver Spoon.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> Aka, I suck dump cock for a living and will defend him no matter what.


Not all of us look as good as you do in leather on a motorcycle with their blondie boyfriend causing facial expressions that could be mistaken for pinching a turd.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> Guess her Dad wasn't that into Real Estate, she didn't have the right Silver Spoon.


Is that why he named her after Sir Edmund?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Can't find what you're looking for, throw out the dragnet.


Many Americans are familiar with the concepts of “search warrants” and “probable cause.” You may have a problem with those concepts. But until further notice, we have a judicial system and a constitution.


----------



## espola (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Can't find what you're looking for, throw out the dragnet.


Search warrant is not a dragnet.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Search warrant is not a dragnet.


Itʻs not?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Many Americans are familiar with the concepts of “search warrants” and “probable cause.” You may have a problem with those concepts. But until further notice, we have a judicial system and a constitution.


Yes we do.  And when Trump said election rigged, yaʻll scoffed.  Then Trump won the election and yaʻll cried election rigged.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes we do.  And when Trump said election rigged, yaʻll scoffed.  Then Trump won the election and yaʻll cried election rigged.


I was only commenting on your ill-conceived remark about “dragnet.”
I don’t know who “y’all” is, unless “y’all” is referring to law enforcement and a Republican special prosecutor, neither of whom I hear crying about anything. But you’re certainly crying.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes we do.  And when Trump said election rigged, yaʻll scoffed.  Then Trump won the election and yaʻll cried election rigged.


So are you saying Trump was just projecting, once again?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

A warrant written by a Republican, on a tip from a Republican, issued by a Republican judge then executed by some of America's finest against the legal representative of the Republican (sic) POTUS. There is still hope.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I was only commenting on your ill-conceived remark about “dragnet.”
> I don’t know who “y’all” is, unless “y’all” is referring to law enforcement and a Republican special prosecutor, neither of whom I hear crying about anything. But you’re certainly crying.


You can parse it out any way you want.  When you find collusion please feel free to tell us how many votes were influenced by the collusion given how much voters already knew about Hilz through Comey bot and Bernie Bot and her long spotlight in the political arena.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So are you saying Trump was just projecting, once again?


No.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You can parse it out any way you want.  When you find collusion please feel free to tell us how many votes were influenced by the collusion given how much voters already knew about Hilz through Comey bot and Bernie Bot and her long spotlight in the political arena.


The thing is they don't have to show any of that happened, and I hope they don't, election is long, long ago over . . . I'd prefer, and most likely will see, criminal charges brought up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No.


He already knew what was going on didn't he? Or are you saying he wasn't trusted enough to be in the loop?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A warrant written by a Republican, on a tip from a Republican, issued by a Republican judge then executed by some of America's finest against the legal representative of the Republican (sic) POTUS. There is still hope.


Just more allegations.  Like Friesland said, Onanism.

_The deal was supposed to be a Trump Tower in Moscow, and Mr. Sater boasted to Mr. Cohen that the tower would get Mr. Trump elected president. “Our boy can become president of the USA and we can engineer it,” Mr. Sater wrote. “I will get all of Putin’s team to buy in on this, I will manage this process.” But the emails obtained by The New York Times show no response from Mr. Cohen, who told congressional investigators that he regarded Mr. Sater’s talk as puffery.

It is not clear how significantly prosecutors view the payment to Ms. Clifford. Mr. Trump has denied knowing about it. And Mr. Cohen has said he paid Ms. Clifford out of his own money. Asked last week why Mr. Cohen made the payment, Mr. Trump replied: “You’ll have to ask Michael Cohen. Michael is my attorney, and you’ll have to ask Michael Cohen.”_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The thing is they don't have to show any of that happened, and I hope they don't, election is long, long ago over . . .


No it's not.  You people relive it ever day.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He already knew what was going on didn't he? Or are you saying he wasn't trusted enough to be in the loop?


I imagine he did know what was going on and, trust or need to know, dictated what loop he needed to be in or not be in.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 10, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You can parse it out any way you want.  When you find collusion please feel free to tell us how many votes were influenced by the collusion given how much voters already knew about Hilz through Comey bot and Bernie Bot and her long spotlight in the political arena.


I wonder what the probable cause was.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I wonder what the probable cause was.


November 8th 2016.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> November 8th 2016.


It’s truth, justice and the American Way.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It’s truth, justice and the American Way.


Sucker.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sucker.


‘Mercia. Love it or Leave It.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not all of us look as good as you do in leather on a motorcycle with their blondie boyfriend causing facial expressions that could be mistaken for pinching a turd.


The desire for your fantasies to come true seems to work itself to the surface from time to time. It seems that image is still emblazoned in your mind.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sucker.


I thought you didn't like predictions?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I wonder what the probable cause was.


probably, maybe and could have


----------



## xav10 (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> probably, maybe and could have


Yup. That’s how they catch criminals. But you knew that. Nice to see the GOP has people who care about American justice.


----------



## Wez (Apr 10, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2001005579930922


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Yup. That’s how they catch criminals. But you knew that. Nice to see the GOP has people who care about American justice.


American yes, Kenyan no.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> American yes, Kenyan no.


Huh?


----------



## Wez (Apr 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Huh?


That's racist piece of trash Joe ranting about our Black President again...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> That's racist piece of trash Joe ranting about our Black President again...


BJ Clinton?


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The lying, cheating, criminal, disingenuous nutters from the right have zero integrity.



*Read WHY there was no sprinklers installed in Trump's building *
*before you insert that blockhead up your orifice again.... *


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> That's racist piece of trash Joe ranting about our Black President again...


*Obama was NEVER " Black " Jackass....he was Mulatto...*
*His mother was an Irish/Communist and we do NOT know who his*
*father REALLY was....whether it was a Muslim Kenyan or a Communist *
*African American no one will REALLY know until his records are unsealed...*

*Definition of Mulatto :

mu·lat·to
m(y)o͝oˈlädō/
datedoffensive
noun
noun: mulatto; plural noun: mulattoes; plural noun: mulattos

a person of mixed white and black ancestry, especially a person with one white and one black parent.
*


----------



## xav10 (Apr 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> That's racist piece of trash Joe ranting about our Black President again...


But what does O have to do with yesterday’s search? Mueller and Rosenstein and the FBI head were all appointed by Trump!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> But what does O have to do with yesterday’s search? Mueller and Rosenstein and the FBI head were all appointed by Trump!


I don't think you have your facts straight.


----------



## Wez (Apr 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> But what does O have to do with yesterday’s search? Mueller and Rosenstein and the FBI head were all appointed by Trump!


Since when does an idiot racist need a logical reason to spread his hate???


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't think you have your facts straight.


On one hand there are the Trump nutters like yourself that always go with the 'alternative' narrative they are fed and on the other are those that go with the known facts and formulate their opinion from there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> Since when does an idiot racist need a logical reason to spread his hate???


Hate?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> On one hand there are the Trump nutters like yourself that always go with the 'alternative' narrative they are fed and on the other are those that go with the known facts and formulate their opinion from there.


I am no big Trump fan, but anything he does to piss off the left is fine with me, just sayin.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am no big Trump fan, but anything he does to piss off the left is fine with me, just sayin.


Oh no, it's to late now, you are knee deep and in it for the long haul. Like the plumber did on Nov 8th 2016 you can jump on the Trump train, but once on there is no turning back!


----------



## Wez (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am no big Trump fan


Liar


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh no, it's to late now, you are knee deep and in it for the long haul. Like the plumber did on Nov 8th 2016 you can jump on the Trump train, but once on there is no turning back!


Too, the resident plumber and all around good guy, professed hiz love for trump way before he was elected, I have posted that post a couple of times before because you dummies keep lying about things. Mr Trump needs to build the wall to get me back on team trump, I am a little partial to Pocahontas II right now in 2020.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> Liar


You need to start paying attention.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Too, the resident plumber and all around good guy, professed hiz love for trump way before he was elected, I have posted that post a couple of times before because you dummies keep lying about things. Mr Trump needs to build the wall to get me back on team trump, I am a little partial to Pocahontas II right now in 2020.


We don't need a wall, or National Guard on the border and the residents of those areas don't want those there either. What we need is more immigration enforcement within the USA, you know, like Obama did.


----------



## Wez (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You need to start paying attention.


You have almost 11k comments proving you a liar.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't think you have your facts straight.


How so? You mean Trump appointed Rosenstein who actually appointed Mueller with Trump’s hearty endorsement? Is that what you mean?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> How so? You mean Trump appointed Rosenstein who actually appointed Mueller with Trump’s hearty endorsement? Is that what you mean?


What the hell else was he going to say?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We don't need a wall, or National Guard on the border and the residents of those areas don't want those there either. What we need is more immigration enforcement within the USA, you know, like Obama did.


See Sheriff Joe of AZ and tell me about Obamas illegal alien enforcement program.
How about the drug and terrorist threat?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We don't need a wall, or National Guard on the border and the residents of those areas don't want those there either. What we need is more immigration enforcement within the USA, you know, like Obama did.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Talk of another Special Counsel . . . Trump sure is creating jobs, for prosecutors, investigators and lawyers.


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh no, it's to late now, you are knee deep and in it for the long haul. Like the plumber did on Nov 8th 2016 you can jump on the Trump train, but once on there is no turning back!



*That's a Lie !*

*A Big FAT LIE !*

*We who operate in reality know when to *
*disembark.*

*You should have disembarked in early 2009.....*

*Trump's support network is not a Train on a single rail....*
*The TRUTH spreads in all directions dimension-ally....*

*You are operating in one/two dimensions.....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Talk of another Special Counsel . . . Trump sure is creating jobs, for prosecutors, investigators and lawyers.



*Yes he will when the Criminal Robert Mueller/Rod Rosenstien shit show is shutdown/charged.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Too, the resident plumber and all around good guy, professed hiz love for trump way before he was elected, I have posted that post a couple of times before because you dummies keep lying about things. Mr Trump needs to build the wall to get me back on team trump, I am a little partial to Pocahontas II right now in 2020.


I jumped on the Trump wagon after the first republican debate in the primary.
I liked Scott Walker initially, but the guy has the charisma of a fence post, or espola, whichever is more boring.
Trump is on the right path, and has done more, against more opposition, to right the ship, than I could have ever imagined.


----------



## Wez (Apr 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Trump is on the right path, and has done more, against more opposition, to right the ship, than I could have ever imagined.


Like what?


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> Like what?


*Wash the HRC from your eyes and face reality...............*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Talk of another Special Counsel . . . Trump sure is creating jobs, for prosecutors, investigators and lawyers.


He needs to fire the first one first.
Wouldn't that set your panties on fire?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He needs to fire the first one first.
> Wouldn't that set your panties on fire?


First off, the investigation won't stop even if Mueller is gone.
Second, the new Special Counsel would be to investigate Cohens entanglements, so it too would be independent and separate.
Third, things aren't looking good for your hero.

 . . . I wonder if Trump is sentenced if any and all of his pardons will be revoked?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> First off, the investigation won't stop even if Mueller is gone.
> . . . I wonder if Trump is sentenced if any and all of his pardons will be revoked?


I don't think that is the way it works.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Talk of another Special Counsel . . . Trump sure is creating jobs, for prosecutors, investigators and lawyers.


Reminds me a little of the Chinese fire drill Mueller was in the middle of in Boston.


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We don't need a wall, or National Guard on the border and the residents of those areas don't want those there either. What we need is more immigration enforcement within the USA, you know, like Obama did.



*" We don't need a wall "*

*I want you to review your response....*

*Go on.....review it and then look out the window at the fence/wall*
*that separates your property from all of the neighbors surrounding you.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *" We don't need a wall "*
> 
> *I want you to review your response....*
> 
> ...


Do they have dogs? People can jump right over it or simple open the gate . . . your false equivalency doesn't hold up . . . do we need more privacy?


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do they have dogs? People can jump right over it or simple open the gate . . . your false equivalency doesn't hold up . . . do we need more privacy?



*Oh yes it does, unless you have been fooling this whole forum and reside/live in a*
*cardboard box in Venice....*

*You have stated you own property on the Beach...*
*You designate that property line with a fence or wall*
*to secure the inside perimeter and keep out predators.*

*We as Americans WANT the perimeter of the country *
*Secure....*

*You and your Democrats continuously rebel against securing the *
*perimeter of OUR Country. Why is THAT ?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't think that is the way it works.


Maybe not, but it could.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Oh yes it does, unless you have been fooling this whole forum and reside/live in a*
> *cardboard box in Venice....*
> 
> *You have stated you own property on the Beach...*
> ...


You are just being an idiot now . . . oh wait, you never stopped.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do they have dogs? People can jump right over it or simple open the gate . . . your false equivalency doesn't hold up . . . do we need more privacy?


Just give us the address, unlock the door and leave your credit card on the counter and we will be right over.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just give us the address, unlock the door and leave your credit card on the counter and we will be right over.


Sounds like something you would do. I don't want other people's stuff, it's theirs not mine. I'm sure your parents are proud of the weak little rip-off they raised.


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are just being an idiot now . . . oh wait, you never stopped.



*I don't think soooo.....*

*Go back and review your history...*

*You present disjointed logic clearly resembling a *
*crack addled homeless person on Venice sidewalks....*

*You have property lines on your purchased/purchasing*
*land, most people have walls/fences to secure the property.*
*If you don't you are a fool....*

*We Americans WANT the Property line of the United States *
*secure with a Wall !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just give us the address, unlock the door and leave your credit card on the counter and we will be right over.


*I'll bring the Kegs, Band and some Russian Hooligans who love*
*to destroy property......that something you can entertain !*

*Oh " Wall less One "...........*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sounds like something you would do. I don't want other people's stuff, it's theirs not mine. I'm sure your parents are proud of the weak little rip-off they raised.


You have such a high opinion of illegals and their taking way, I thought you would do the same for a fellow American?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I'll bring the Kegs, Band and some Russian Hooligans who love*
> *to destroy property......that something you can entertain !*
> 
> *Oh " Wall less One "...........*


Those hooligans are gonna wreck some Englishmen at the world cup.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He needs to fire the first one first.
> Wouldn't that set your panties on fire?


From what the Republican leaders are saying, it would set Trump’s pants on fire.


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Those hooligans are gonna wreck some Englishmen at the world cup.



*Yes they are.....If the " English " Hooligans dare to venture into Russia....*

*This World Cup is going to be a disaster in my opinion....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I don't think soooo.....*
> 
> *Go back and review your history...*
> 
> ...


You sure seem to know a lot about crack addicts and Venice Beach?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Yes they are.....If the " English " Hooligans dare to venture into Russia....*
> 
> *This World Cup is going to be a disaster in my opinion....*


Very easily, with the US not being in it and with everyone pissed at Russia there might just be some teams passing on the trip.


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure seem to know a lot about crack addicts and Venice Beach?


*I am aware of profitable areas in which to conduct business, Venice *
*and it's surrounding communities are NOT one I will ever choose....*

*You have echoed my observations in past posts.....*

*In a nutshell...it's a Shithole.....with crack addicts.*

*Go on deny it....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I am aware of profitable areas in which to conduct business, Venice *
> *and it's surrounding communities are NOT one I will ever choose....*
> 
> *You have echoed my observations in past posts.....*
> ...


Never been there, but to me most all of LA is a shithole.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 10, 2018)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.usatoday.com/amp/493728002


Here comes another fake a$$ Republican move.  They are trying to make it seem like they want a balanced budget but they know Dems won't be tricked into it and they need them to amend the constitution.  Now they can cut Social Security and Medicare if it passes and if it doesn't they can blame the Democrats for not balancing the budget.

Darth Sidious would be so proud!


----------



## xav10 (Apr 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I am aware of profitable areas in which to conduct business, Venice *
> *and it's surrounding communities are NOT one I will ever choose....*
> 
> *You have echoed my observations in past posts.....*
> ...


Massively profitable businesses, restaurants and real estate. Duh. Not someplace you “will ever choose?” Like you have a choice?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.usatoday.com/amp/493728002
> 
> 
> Here comes another fake a$$ Republican move.  They are trying to make it seem like they want a balanced budget but they know Dems won't be tricked into it and they need them to amend the constitution.  Now they can cut Social Security and Medicare if it passes and if it doesn't they can blame the Democrats for not balancing the budget.
> ...


They are all a bunch of greedy liars, this past spending  bill really pissed me off and I would bet this could be used to try to get the base back, but it will take more than that to convince me.  Politicians shouldn't talk about trust and pelosi knows a thing or two about hypocrisy.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They are all a bunch of greedy liars, this past spending  bill really pissed me off and I would bet this could be used to try to get the base back, but it will take more than that to convince me.  Politicians shouldn't talk about trust and pelosi knows a thing or two about hypocrisy.


My question to you then sir is what happened to the fiscal conservatives in the party?  Or was that all just a veil for their racist obstructionism/criticism of Obama?  What if Obama had done this what would you be thinking?  Hypocrisy stares most Republicans in the face everyday and they deny it.  I am a Gen X'er and it disgusts me that most Republicans aren't outraged by what is going on with Russia.  Not to mention that Emperor Xi is now the voice of economic reason in the world.   When did a Commie become the voice of reason?  It happened when the desperate cheeto got Putin's help to win the election.

I'm sorry I just puked a little thinking about what the fake conservatives are allowing to happen.  Paul Ryan knows it that is why he is jumping off the the ship.  

He should have known better than to piss off this chick...  Now a Storm(y) is coming.....


----------



## Wez (Apr 11, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> My question to you then sir is what happened to the fiscal conservatives in the party?


https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-04-11/moment-truth

*Is This The Moment Of Truth?*


_Congress has enacted the Trump tax cut, which blows a $1.5 trillion hole in the budget deficit. The belief that tax cuts will stimulate enough growth to pay for themselves is a sheer fantasy shared by Larry Kudlow, Art Laffer, and very few others.
_
_Congress has also removed discretionary spending caps on domestic and defense spending that have been in place since 2011. At the same time, Congress reinstated “earmarks” that allow members to spend money on pet projects. These two acts will add another $300 billion per year to the U.S. deficit.
_
_Student loan defaults are now running at 20% per year and the volume of student loans exceeds $1.5 trillion, far more than the amount of junk mortgages in 2007, and with a much higher default rate. Covering these losses will add another $200 billion per year to federal deficits for years to come.
_
_The U.S. debt-to-GDP ratio is now over 105%. This is well past the 90% “danger zone” identified by economists Ken Rogoff and Carmen Reinhart. Once in the danger zone further borrowing actually causes growth to decline rather than acting as a “stimulus.”
_
_Russia, China, Iran, Turkey and other adversaries of the U.S. are stockpiling thousands of tons of gold as a hedge against the inflation they expect as the U.S. tries to print its way out of its non-sustainable debt.
_


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-04-11/moment-truth
> 
> *Is This The Moment Of Truth?*
> 
> ...


Scary....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> My question to you then sir is what happened to the fiscal conservatives in the party?  Or was that all just a veil for their racist obstructionism/criticism of Obama?  What if Obama had done this what would you be thinking?  Hypocrisy stares most Republicans in the face everyday and they deny it.  I am a Gen X'er and it disgusts me that most Republicans aren't outraged by what is going on with Russia.  Not to mention that Emperor Xi is now the voice of economic reason in the world.   When did a Commie become the voice of reason?  It happened when the desperate cheeto got Putin's help to win the election.
> 
> I'm sorry I just puked a little thinking about what the fake conservatives are allowing to happen.  Paul Ryan knows it that is why he is jumping off the the ship.
> 
> He should have known better than to piss off this chick...  Now a Storm(y) is coming.....


You did read my post, right? Republican are almost as bad as democrats at running things and the only thing we know for sure is that HRC sold our uranium to Russia and she colluded with the DNC to get the nomination.
Not sure what you mean by what if Obama did this, he did, to the tune of 10 trillion.

I am not defending the republicans as I stated in my reply, but at least he isn't Hillary.
If Hillary would have won, just look at all the corruption we wouldn't have found out about.
Throw them all out.
Remember this hot mic moment?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-04-11/moment-truth
> 
> *Is This The Moment Of Truth?*
> 
> ...


Nice to see your newly found concern for spending.


----------



## Wez (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nice to see your newly found concern for spending.


Always have been you lying racist piece of shit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> Always have been you lying racist piece of shit.


You are just an angry, lying, little porta potty dweller man.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> My question to you then sir is what happened to the fiscal conservatives in the party?  Or was that all just a veil for their racist obstructionism/criticism of Obama?  What if Obama had done this what would you be thinking?  Hypocrisy stares most Republicans in the face everyday and they deny it.  I am a Gen X'er and it disgusts me that most Republicans aren't outraged by what is going on with Russia.  Not to mention that Emperor Xi is now the voice of economic reason in the world.   When did a Commie become the voice of reason?  It happened when the desperate cheeto got Putin's help to win the election.
> 
> I'm sorry I just puked a little thinking about what the fake conservatives are allowing to happen.  Paul Ryan knows it that is why he is jumping off the the ship.
> 
> He should have known better than to piss off this chick...  Now a Storm(y) is coming.....


Welcome to the Party Alice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> Always have been you lying racist piece of shit.


Except for that little span from 08-16, but what the hell.
Hypocrite.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You did read my post, right? Republican are almost as bad as democrats at running things and the only thing we know for sure is that HRC sold our uranium to Russia and she colluded with the DNC to get the nomination.
> Not sure what you mean by what if Obama did this, he did, to the tune of 10 trillion.
> 
> I am not defending the republicans as I stated in my reply, but at least he isn't Hillary.
> ...


You really should read more than your alt-right websites and watch less Fox News.  I can't wait to see what you say when all of these crooks start going to jail.  Do you care about America more than your politics or are you okay with turning a bling eye?  Too much sweets rots your teeth and too much fake a$$ Republican $hit rots your mind.

God don't like ugly as my old grandma used to say.  You can deny all you want but don't change your tune AFTER history proves you wrong.  Good luck to you and your daughter.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-04-11/moment-truth
> 
> *Is This The Moment Of Truth?*
> 
> ...


Until now youʻve just been humming the 5 years of QE song.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Scary....


Were you scared 9 1/2 years ago?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are just an angry, lying, little porta potty dweller,


 motorcycle riding with his boyfriend, non-reading, lashing out man.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You really should read more than your alt-right websites and watch less Fox News.  I can't wait to see what you say when all of these crooks start going to jail.  Do you care about America more than your politics or are you okay with turning a bling eye?  Too much sweets rots your teeth and too much fake a$$ Republican $hit rots your mind.
> 
> God don't like ugly as my old grandma used to say.  You can deny all you want but don't change your tune AFTER history proves you wrong.  Good luck to you and your daughter.


Poor Alice.  Cuppa tea?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 11, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You really should read more than your alt-right websites and watch less Fox News.  I can't wait to see what you say when all of these crooks start going to jail.  Do you care about America more than your politics or are you okay with turning a bling eye?  Too much sweets rots your teeth and too much fake a$$ Republican $hit rots your mind.
> 
> God don't like ugly as my old grandma used to say.  You can deny all you want but don't change your tune AFTER history proves you wrong.  Good luck to you and your daughter.


You hit the nail on the head, MAP. Poor Joe is lost in this world of freaky fringe websites such as Breitbart and American Thinker, which have now become the mainstream media for a good portion of the country.


----------



## Wez (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are just an angry, lying, little porta potty dweller man.


Not angry or lying.  Lying is what you and nutters do here literally all day long.


----------



## Wez (Apr 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Until now youʻve just been humming the 5 years of QE song.


Show me, liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You really should read more than your alt-right websites and watch less Fox News.  I can't wait to see what you say when all of these crooks start going to jail.  Do you care about America more than your politics or are you okay with turning a bling eye?  Too much sweets rots your teeth and too much fake a$$ Republican $hit rots your mind.
> 
> God don't like ugly as my old grandma used to say.  You can deny all you want but don't change your tune AFTER history proves you wrong.  Good luck to you and your daughter.


Are you sure you are reading my posts? I am almost in total agreement about the republicans.
You know I care, I am just waiting for the results of the investigation.
Putting this all on the right is being a little less than honest, don't you think?
You are every bit as partisan as I am.
Have you ever been critical of Obama or Hillary like I have been of Bush and Trump?


----------



## Wez (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you ever been critical of Obama or Hillary like I have been of Bush and Trump?


Amazing how you lie so freely; you may add a jab here or there, but you spend 99% of the time defending dump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> Amazing how you lie so freely; you may add a jab here or there, but you spend 99% of the time defending dump.


I may post pro trump, but you won't see me defending him on this spending bill or the lack of a border wall. I will defend him on this made up crisis special investigation built on a lie though.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You hit the nail on the head, MAP.


Sure did.  You okay?


----------



## Wez (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I will defend him on this made up crisis special investigation built on a lie though.


Which part is a lie?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I may post pro trump, but you won't see me defending him on this spending bill or the lack of a border wall. I will defend him on this made up crisis special investigation built on a lie though.


You mean the Trump wins election, Democrats say election rigged investigation?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> Which part is a lie?


Which part is not an alleged?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> Which part is a lie?


Collusion


----------



## Wez (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Collusion


Oh?  Can you quote where somebody said that was for sure?  There is an ongoing investigation idiot.


----------



## Wez (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Wez (Apr 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Which part is not an alleged?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> Oh?  Can you quote where somebody said that was for sure?  There is an ongoing investigation idiot.


Do you try to be stupid or does it come naturally?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you sure you are reading my posts? I am almost in total agreement about the republicans.
> You know I care, I am just waiting for the results of the investigation.
> Putting this all on the right is being a little less than honest, don't you think?
> You are every bit as partisan as I am.
> Have you ever been critical of Obama or Hillary like I have been of Bush and Trump?


I don't blindly agree with anyone (unless it is my spouse).  I have been plenty critical of both Hillary and Obama.  The difference between them and Trump is they have the country's best interest in mind and aren't spoiled traitors.  Not to mention both are well read and not Putin puppets.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> I don't blindly agree with anyone (unless it is my spouse).  I have been plenty critical of both Hillary and Obama.  The difference between them and Trump is they have the country's best interest in mind and aren't spoiled traitors.  Not to mention both are well read and not Putin puppets.


Hillary and Obama had only their best interest in mind, you remember the Clinton foundation? I believe everyone stopped donating once the power was lost and it is pretty much a done deal. I am not sure how well read Obama is, he wouldn't release his transcripts, ever watched him without his teleprompter? Painful.
Hopefully we will soon find out about all of this Russia stuff soon, it's been over a year and nothing between trump and Russia that I have heard of.


----------



## Wez (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> you remember the Clinton foundation?


Yes, should we compare it to the dump Foundation, that was forced to shutdown in shame?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hillary and Obama had only their best interest in mind, you remember the Clinton foundation? I believe everyone stopped donating once the power was lost and it is pretty much a done deal. I am not sure how well read Obama is, he wouldn't release his transcripts, ever watched him without his teleprompter? Painful.
> Hopefully we will soon find out about all of this Russia stuff soon, it's been over a year and nothing between trump and Russia that I have heard of.


https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/clinton-foundation-dead-contributions-dry/


Come on @Sheriff Joe !!  Don't go repeating those Fox News talking points it makes you look ignorant to anyone that actually pays attention.  You need to get off the partisan bus and look at facts.  Let's say Trump was your daughter's boyfriend (or your daughter).  Would you believe all that $hit that he spews?  If so then you would also let your Caucasian daughter vacation in Syria and I am not buying that for a second.  You say that there has been nothing between Trump and Russia?  You clearly have no idea how an investigation works.  It sure seems to me that dominoes are falling one at a time.  Grab some popcorn and keep watching.  A storm(y) is coming....


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Never been there, but to me most all of LA is a shithole.


*What a LIAR......just six months ago or so your posted about being there....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> Yes, should we compare it to the dump Foundation, that was forced to shutdown in shame?


*Both are better than " Your " Porta Potties Foundation.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> Show me, liar.


You want me to show you what youʻve not posted?


----------



## Wez (Apr 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You want me to show you what youʻve not posted?


No "QE song" uh?  Nothing as usual from the liars...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

Wez said:


>


19 accusations, 5 deals, 1 search warrant, 1 seize warrant, some cooperation and zero convictions, zero collusion, zero onstruction of justice.  Now the stength of the investigation is a porn star and a playmate.  How compelling.


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> No "QE song" uh?  Nothing as usual from the liars...


*You're a LIAR Wez.....*

*Why is that possible to post/bear as the TRUTH ?*

*Because you have deep History on this Forum that supports the*
*valid accusation....!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> No "QE song" uh?  Nothing as usual from the liars...


Youʻve never sung that song.  I copyrighted that song.  Ask anybody.  You just hummed it so your people wouldnʻt crucify you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 19 accusations, 5 deals, 1 search warrant, 1 seize warrant, some cooperation and zero convictions, zero collusion, zero onstruction of justice.  Now the stength of the investigation is a porn star and a playmate.  How compelling.


Zero obstruction I meant.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/clinton-foundation-dead-contributions-dry/
> 
> 
> Come on @Sheriff Joe !!  Don't go repeating those Fox News talking points it makes you look ignorant to anyone that actually pays attention.  You need to get off the partisan bus and look at facts.  Let's say Trump was your daughter's boyfriend (or your daughter).  Would you believe all that $hit that he spews?  If so then you would also let your Caucasian daughter vacation in Syria and I am not buying that for a second.  You say that there has been nothing between Trump and Russia?  You clearly have no idea how an investigation works.  It sure seems to me that dominoes are falling one at a time.  Grab some popcorn and keep watching.  A storm(y) is coming....


I don't believe much of what he says, but I do believe he wants what is best for the USA.
Lots of smoke and they are trying to find someone to flip on him, might happen, but they are going way out of the base line for this.


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 19 accusations, 5 deals, 1 search warrant, 1 seize warrant, some cooperation and zero convictions, zero collusion, zero onstruction of justice.  Now the stength of the investigation is a porn star and a playmate.  How compelling.



*Robert Mueller will be in History forever know are the Scumbag *
*former FBI Director/Special Counsel who wrapped himself in a *
*Marine Corps Flag as he initiated countless Massive Crimes *
*on The United States to personally enrich then*
*protect his chicken shit ass !*


*




*


----------



## Wez (Apr 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Youʻve never sung that song.  I copyrighted that song.  Ask anybody.  You just hummed it so your people wouldnʻt crucify you.


Was that supposed to make sense?


----------



## Wez (Apr 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 19 accusations, 5 deals, 1 search warrant, 1 seize warrant, some cooperation and zero convictions, zero collusion, zero onstruction of justice.  Now the stength of the investigation is a porn star and a playmate.  How compelling.


I'm sure the GOP was saying the same thing in the lead up to Watergate...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> I'm sure the GOP was saying the same thing in the lead up to Watergate...


How sure?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't believe much of what he says, but I do believe he wants what is best for the USA.
> Lots of smoke and they are trying to find someone to flip on him, might happen, but they are going way out of the base line for this.


Some thought the same about Nixon.  Were you this understanding with OJ?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How sure?


100% sure.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't believe much of what he says, but I do believe he wants what is best for the USA.
> Lots of smoke and they are trying to find someone to flip on him, might happen, but they are going way out of the base line for this.


What's best for the USA or what's best for him?  If he is going to cheat on his wife, barely raise or talk to his kids until they are adults, and cheats so many people so often that not one US bank will lend him a dime.  Not to mention that he lies about his wealth and the Trump organization is less a real estate development company and more a company that sells the Trump name (which actually meant something under his lying racist a$$ father Fred).

There is plenty more Joe but you have to listen if you really want to hear.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 11, 2018)

I hate the Apprentice.  It tricked rednecks, racists and fake a$$ California conservatives into thinking that Trump was really successful.  If you really want to understand him just look into his lies about the Trump Hotel SOHO that he was touting so much during the show.  Do you know who Tevfik Arif and the Bayrock Group are?  If you don't please read up on them before you continue to be a sycophant.

https://nypost.com/2017/12/21/trump-name-comes-off-posh-soho-hotel/

http://fortune.com/2017/05/17/donald-trump-russia-2/

https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-06-21/trump-russia-and-those-shadowy-sater-deals-at-bayrock

Think what you want but this house of cards will eventually fall.   You can talk all the $hit about the FBI and Robert Mueller that you want to but one thing is for sure, this isn't going to end pretty.


----------



## Wez (Apr 11, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> I hate the Apprentice.  It tricked rednecks, racists and fake a$$ California conservatives into thinking that Trump was really successful.  If you really want to understand him just look into his lies about the Trump Hotel SOHO that he was touting so much during the show.  Do you know who Tevfik Arif and the Bayrock Group are?  If you don't please read up on them before you continue to be a sycophant.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2017/12/21/trump-name-comes-off-posh-soho-hotel/
> 
> ...


They won't read it, I've posted this a bunch, it's see no evil monkeys here only....

https://newrepublic.com/article/143586/trumps-russian-laundromat-trump-tower-luxury-high-rises-dirty-money-international-crime-syndicate


----------



## xav10 (Apr 11, 2018)

By the way, the first time we saw Attorney Cohen on tv, with the “Polls? What polls? Where?” interview, did anybody not know then that this guy was dirty? Trump picked a shyster lawyer right out of central casting.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> What's best for the USA or what's best for him?  If he is going to cheat on his wife, barely raise or talk to his kids until they are adults, and cheats so many people so often that not one US bank will lend him a dime.  Not to mention that he lies about his wealth and the Trump organization is less a real estate development company and more a company that sells the Trump name (which actually meant something under his lying racist a$$ father Fred).
> 
> There is plenty more Joe but you have to listen if you really want to hear.  Good luck to you and your player.


Let us not forget the last President that was impeached for cheating on his wife and then lying under oath about it and the whole "those 30.000 emails I deleted were about my daughters wedding and my moms funeral and none of them were classified".
They are all a bunch of crooks.
Trump was elected because the country didn't like the way the country was run under Obama, correct? That's the only thing I can come up with.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Some thought the same about Nixon.  Were you this understanding with OJ?


Not sure what you mean on this one. Do I think Nixon and OJ were guilty? Yes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Robert Mueller will be in History forever know are the Scumbag *
> *former FBI Director/Special Counsel who wrapped himself in a *
> *Marine Corps Flag as he initiated countless Massive Crimes *
> *on The United States to personally enrich then*
> ...


Should have listened to Romney and done something about the meddling back in 2012 when his current 30 plus indictments started their meddling according to his own investigation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> I hate the Apprentice.  It tricked rednecks, racists and fake a$$ California conservatives into thinking that Trump was really successful.  If you really want to understand him just look into his lies about the Trump Hotel SOHO that he was touting so much during the show.  Do you know who Tevfik Arif and the Bayrock Group are?  If you don't please read up on them before you continue to be a sycophant.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2017/12/21/trump-name-comes-off-posh-soho-hotel/
> 
> ...


They may tattoo his ass, but if they had something we would already know about it, everything leaks out of the DOJ.
Never really watched the show, but I will wait for the investigation to conclude, if it ever does.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> By the way, the first time we saw Attorney Cohen on tv, with the “Polls? What polls? Where?” interview, did anybody not know then that this guy was dirty? Trump picked a shyster lawyer right out of central casting.


All lawyers are shysters, especially fake ones.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> They won't read it, I've posted this a bunch, it's see no evil monkeys here only....
> 
> https://newrepublic.com/article/143586/trumps-russian-laundromat-trump-tower-luxury-high-rises-dirty-money-international-crime-syndicate


I like reading your stuff to you.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let us not forget the last President that was impeached for cheating on his wife and then lying under oath about it and the whole "those 30.000 emails I deleted were about my daughters wedding and my moms funeral and none of them were classified".
> They are all a bunch of crooks.
> Trump was elected because the country didn't like the way the country was run under Obama, correct? That's the only thing I can come up with.


The majority voted for Obama (twice) as did the majority vote for Hillary and for that matter Gore.  So please don't talk about what the country wanted.  Our antiquated electoral system was put in place to help out the slave states bro and get them to agree to the Constitution.  You need to read a little more of your US history sir.

Now let's talk about impeachment.  Clinton definitely was wrong for cheating on his wife but getting impeached for lying about it is laughable when you think about how often Trump lies!  Even his people and his supporter ACKNOWLEDGE that he lies.  You have to do more homework to come at me sir.  That's why I don't get involved here very often because most arguing the other side just take talking points from Fox News and some of you sycophants I actually like and feel sorry for because YOU may believe in Trump but most with half a brain don't.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not sure what you mean on this one. Do I think Nixon and OJ were guilty? Yes.


Why them and not Trump?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They may tattoo his ass, but if they had something we would already know about it, everything leaks out of the DOJ.
> Never really watched the show, but I will wait for the investigation to conclude, if it ever does.


That is not true.  This is an unprecedented presidency.  Expect and unprecedented end to it sir.  Good luck to you and your daughter.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> I hate the Apprentice.  It tricked rednecks, racists and fake a$$ California conservatives into thinking that Trump was really successful.  If you really want to understand him just look into his lies about the Trump Hotel SOHO that he was touting so much during the show.  Do you know who Tevfik Arif and the Bayrock Group are?  If you don't please read up on them before you continue to be a sycophant.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2017/12/21/trump-name-comes-off-posh-soho-hotel/
> 
> ...


I remember the last time things were predicted pretty but didnʻt end pretty.  Should I go on?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> The majority voted for Obama (twice) as did the majority vote for Hillary and for that matter Gore.  So please don't talk about what the country wanted.  Our antiquated electoral system was put in place to help out the slave states bro and get them to agree to the Constitution.  You need to read a little more of your US history sir.
> 
> Now let's talk about impeachment.  Clinton definitely was wrong for cheating on his wife but getting impeached for lying about it is laughable when you think about how often Trump lies!  Even his people and his supporter ACKNOWLEDGE that he lies.  You have to do more homework to come at me sir.  That's why I don't get involved here very often because most arguing the other side just take talking points from Fox News and some of you sycophants I actually like and feel sorry for because YOU may believe in Trump but most with half a brain don't.


Do you read what I post? Clinton lied under oath and got busted.
You really don't think I am coming at you, right?
My point is the democrats are no better and probably worse than the republicans.
I just don't know how HRC lost to this guy.

BTW, how is the knee?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> That is not true.  This is an unprecedented presidency.  Expect and unprecedented end to it sir.  Good luck to you and your daughter.


The last Prez was unprecedented in that it was subsidized by the tax payer for 5 straight years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Why them and not Trump?


What do you think Trump's crime was?


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What do you think Trump's crime was?


Treason.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Treason.


Go back to sleep before the man with the net sees you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> YOU may believe in Trump but most with half a brain don't.


Yes, most with half a brain voted for HRC, too easy.
Peace.


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> I hate the Apprentice.  It tricked rednecks, racists and fake a$$ California conservatives into thinking that Trump was really successful.  If you really want to understand him just look into his lies about the Trump Hotel SOHO that he was touting so much during the show.  Do you know who Tevfik Arif and the Bayrock Group are?  If you don't please read up on them before you continue to be a sycophant.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2017/12/21/trump-name-comes-off-posh-soho-hotel/
> 
> ...



*FOR DEMOCRATS !*

*Your links are full of Crap.....and you are " Dumb " as shit.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> The majority voted for Obama (twice) as did the majority vote for Hillary and for that matter Gore.  So please don't talk about what the country wanted.  Our antiquated electoral system was put in place to help out the slave states bro and get them to agree to the Constitution.  You need to read a little more of your US history sir.
> 
> Now let's talk about impeachment.  Clinton definitely was wrong for cheating on his wife but getting impeached for lying about it is laughable when you think about how often Trump lies!  Even his people and his supporter ACKNOWLEDGE that he lies.  You have to do more homework to come at me sir.  That's why I don't get involved here very often because most arguing the other side just take talking points from Fox News and some of you sycophants I actually like and feel sorry for because YOU may believe in Trump but most with half a brain don't.







*Two rigged elections that are being exposed for the financial/political/criminal corruption *
*that went on within the system for eight years.....*
*The filthy financial crimes go deep, and Democrats like Kieth Ellison, Maxine Waters,*
*Debbie Wasserman Schultz will be hung on the Political Gallows along with ALL the*
*other despicable Rhinos and Democrats...!!!*


*




*

*These type of images in REAL life would bring the *
*Rhinos and Democrats criminal practices *
*to a screeching halt !!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2018)

Let's see, where to start this afternoon . . . what happened to don't start any stupid wars? Telegraphing much? The same congress that denied Obama the right to retaliate against Assad is now willing to back Trump? Wagging the dog much? Taunting Russia?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Let's see, where to start this afternoon . . . what happened to don't start any stupid wars? Telegraphing much? The same congress that denied Obama the right to retaliate against Assad is now willing to back Trump? Wagging the dog much? Taunting Russia?


You have got to be kidding, Assad crossed the redline and Obama passed the buck, just like when he found out about the Russian meddling.
Lead from behind, remember?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let us not forget the last President that was impeached for cheating on his wife and then lying under oath about it and the whole "those 30.000 emails I deleted were about my daughters wedding and my moms funeral and none of them were classified".
> They are all a bunch of crooks.
> Trump was elected because the country didn't like the way the country was run under Obama, correct? That's the only thing I can come up with.


Nope. They liked Obama and would have voted for him again. Trump was elected because he had charisma, he played to our basest, emotional instincts and he had the opposite of Obama as an opponent. So if  "that's the only thing [you] can come up with" you got problems.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You have got to be kidding, Assad crossed the redline and Obama passed the buck, just like when he found out about the Russian meddling.
> Lead from behind, remember?


That's what you believe, history tells a different story . . . and do you know who coined the term "Lead from behind"?


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Let's see, where to start this afternoon . . . what happened to don't start any stupid wars? Telegraphing much? The same congress that denied Obama the right to retaliate against Assad is now willing to back Trump? Wagging the dog much? Taunting Russia?



*How about search for the TRUTH !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's what you believe, history tells a different story . . . and do you know who coined the term "Lead from behind"?


*Obama led with his behind.*


*Poor Poor Rat.....*

*That pesky Internet still tells the TRUTH !*







*@ min 1:19 he states " That's a Red Line ".....*

*After watching that Video of Obama with Piss flaps and the " Deep State " *
*Fake voice....I couldn't help but laugh...He's such a Eunuch.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's what you believe, history tells a different story . . . and do you know who coined the term "Lead from behind"?



*How does it feel to be saliva burping LIAR.....*

_________________________________


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's what you believe, history tells a different story . . . and do you know who coined the term "Lead from behind"?


No, Obama is the only one I know of and used it as well.


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's what you believe, history tells a different story . . . and do you know who coined the term "Lead from behind"?


*Hey Gato !*

*Gato got your tongue...?*


----------



## xav10 (Apr 11, 2018)

Cohen, Manafort, Gates, Flynn, Papadopolous, etc etc. 
Trump surrounds himself with the greatest people!
But I’m sure we can come up with all of the indictments and convictions around Obama’s people, right? I mean, Eric Holder, of course. Wait, nothing? Surely Rahm Emanuel must have been indicted for something. No? Well what about David Axelrod? Surely him. What, no? Clean as a whistle? Ok, no way Valerie Jarrett wasn’t guilty of something. No? Not even an office search or a guilty plea? Crazy.


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2018)

QUOTE="xav10, post: 187769, member: 302"

Cohen, Manafort, Gates, Flynn, Papadopolous, etc etc. 
*All Good People, All were Blackmailed by Mueller/Weissman.*

Trump surrounds himself with the greatest people! 
*Yes he does !*

But I’m sure we can come up with all of the indictments and convictions around Obama’s people, right? 
*Yes we are !*

I mean, 

*1.* Eric Holder, of course. Wait, nothing? 
*Just a Dead Border Guard.*

*2.* Surely Rahm Emanuel must have been indicted for something. No?  
*Destroying Chicago/all the dead African Americans due to Black on Black Crime.*

*3.* Well what about David Axelrod? Surely him. What, no? Clean as a whistle?
*Gee..where should we start...*
*Destroying Sen Ryans Career/Reputation with Lies. *
*Destroying Herman Cains Career/Reputation with Lies.*
*Destroying anyone and everyone who got in his way.*
*Just and all around Dirtbag Criminal hiding behind his Jewish relgion.*

*4.* Ok, no way Valerie Jarrett wasn’t guilty of something. No? Not even an office search or a guilty plea? Crazy.
*Nah...Just a vindictive woman from a hardcore Communist Family who's *
*father had a very lengthy file with the FBI ( Imagine that ! )*
*Her Husband Vernon Jarrett also has a very lengthy file with the FBI*
*( Imagine that II ! )*
*She was another Chicago " extremist " Liberal Lawyer on Obama's criminal team.*
*She covered up #1 Eric Holder's Fast n Furious Border Guard Death due to his*
*gun running scheme....*
*She was DEEPLY tied to the Tony Rezko scandal that should have been covered*
*by the MSM and exposed...But she squashed it. Or at least made it Non-Relevant.*
*She is scum.....with very DEEP ties to Iran.....*


/QUOTE

*If the Rule of Law holds up, Obama's WHOLE past administration should be in Jail soon *
*That includes YOU too Hillary Rodham Clinton !!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> Was that supposed to make sense?


Yes


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Cohen, Manafort, Gates, Flynn, Papadopolous, etc etc.
> Trump surrounds himself with the greatest people!
> But I’m sure we can come up with all of the indictments and convictions around Obama’s people, right? I mean, Eric Holder, of course. Wait, nothing? Surely Rahm Emanuel must have been indicted for something. No? Well what about David Axelrod? Surely him. What, no? Clean as a whistle? Ok, no way Valerie Jarrett wasn’t guilty of something. No? Not even an office search or a guilty plea? Crazy.


Yawn


----------



## xav10 (Apr 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="xav10, post: 187769, member: 302"
> 
> Cohen, Manafort, Gates, Flynn, Papadopolous, etc etc.
> *All Good People, All were Blackmailed by Mueller/Weissman.*
> ...


Indictments? Plea deals? Nothing?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Indictments? Plea deals? Nothing?


  Basically.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Basically.


That stuff matters, a lot.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> That stuff matters, a lot.


Whatʻs “a lot”?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you read what I post? Clinton lied under oath and got busted.
> You really don't think I am coming at you, right?
> My point is the democrats are no better and probably worse than the republicans.
> I just don't know how HRC lost to this guy.
> ...


She should be cleared to start practicing by June.  She has been rehabbing every day.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Two rigged elections that are being exposed for the financial/political/criminal corruption *
> *that went on within the system for eight years.....*
> *The filthy financial crimes go deep, and Democrats like Kieth Ellison, Maxine Waters,*
> *Debbie Wasserman Schultz will be hung on the Political Gallows along with ALL the*
> ...


Are you always screaming in real life?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *FOR DEMOCRATS !*
> 
> *Your links are full of Crap.....and you are " Dumb " as shit.*



Prove me wrong pansy.  You talk big game but like most who need big font you probably have a small dick and would shit bricks if I tapped you on the shoulder.

So keep walking cream puff.


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Are you always screaming in real life?


This is his life.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, most with half a brain voted for HRC, too easy.
> Peace.


Half is better than none.  It's okay.  I just don't understand how you could be comfortable with supporting a bigoted, mysogynist, phony when you have a daughter.

Would you be okay with her boyfriend acting like you fuhrer?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You have got to be kidding, Assad crossed the redline and Obama passed the buck, just like when he found out about the Russian meddling.
> Lead from behind, remember?


You need better facts.  I mean actual facts.  Congress declares war genius not the president and in case you didn't remember the obstructionist phonies in the control wouldn't allow it.

Have you had multiple concussions or do you just dislike Obama because he was black.  Be honest.  The truth will set you free.

And you don't get a pass because you have that one black friend or you are cool with your black coworker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You need better facts.  I mean actual facts.  Congress declares war genius not the president and in case you didn't remember the obstructionist phonies in the control wouldn't allow it.
> 
> Have you had multiple concussions or do you just dislike Obama because he was black.  Be honest.  The truth will set you free.
> 
> And you don't get a pass because you have that one black friend or you are cool with your black coworker.


You don't need to go to war to send a message with a few dozen tomahawks, everyone knows that.
I don't care that he is 1/2 black, he was just a horrible president that was way over his head. It is a good thing we now have someone to correct some of his crazy ideas and regulation.
Why do you keep mentioning race? Is it possible for someone to dislike a BLK dude because he was completely inept?
Yes it is.
BTW, you are my black friend.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 12, 2018)

So the Donald has some bastards running around . . . that'll make his base proud.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So the Donald has some bastards running around . . . that'll make his base proud.


This thread is useless without pics,


----------



## tenacious (Apr 12, 2018)

Not sure what thread we talked about the Enquirer being known for buying the rights to stories and then burying them... but here is another one.  Doesn't seem like to wild of a leap to guess that there are more stories out there they are sitting on. 

Hard to imagine how Trump gets all this back in the bottle, if McDougal or Stormy put it out these very one sided contracts that have been used to hide Trumps dirty little secrets won't stand up in court.  haha



> *National Enquirer parent company paid $30K for rumor about Trump, ultimately withheld story*
> http://thehill.com/homenews/media/382798-national-enquirer-parent-company-paid-30k-for-rumor-about-trump-ultimately
> 
> The parent company of the National Enquirer reportedly paid a former doorman at one of President Trump's buildings $30,000 for a rumor about Trump.
> ...


----------



## xav10 (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Not sure what thread we talked about the Enquirer being known for buying the rights to stories and then burying them... but here is another one.  Doesn't seem like to wild of a leap to guess that there are more stories out there they are sitting on.
> 
> Hard to imagine how Trump gets all this back in the bottle, if McDougal or Stormy put it out these very one sided contracts that have been used to hide Trumps dirty little secrets won't stand up in court.  haha


Well law enforcement showed some pretty heavy stuff to a judge to let them search Cohen's office...


----------



## tenacious (Apr 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Well law enforcement showed some pretty heavy stuff to a judge to let them search Cohen's office...


I got no sympathy for Trumps "pittbull" lawyer.  Though if I were to bet money, he flips very soon and lands safely on his feet.  Guys like him always do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Well law enforcement showed some pretty heavy stuff to a judge to let them search Cohen's office...


Maybe, but probably just another FISA court type sham judge.
We will see soon enough.
I am good with President Pence, you?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe, but probably just another FISA court type sham judge.
> We will see soon enough.
> I am good with President Pence, you?


You don't like the American system of justice?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe, but probably just another FISA court type sham judge.
> We will see soon enough.
> I am good with President Pence, you?


It's starting to sound like we all might have to be good with President Pence.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I got no sympathy for Trumps "pittbull" lawyer.  Though if I were to bet money, he flips very soon and lands safely on his feet.  Guys like him always do.


His whole life was Trump. If he doesn't roll over, he gets a modest penalty, maybe disbarment, but he's financially set for life. So I wouldn't expect him to fold.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You don't need to go to war to send a message with a few dozen tomahawks, everyone knows that.
> I don't care that he is 1/2 black, he was just a horrible president that was way over his head. It is a good thing we now have someone to correct some of his crazy ideas and regulation.
> Why do you keep mentioning race? Is it possible for someone to dislike a BLK dude because he was completely inept?
> Yes it is.
> BTW, you are my black friend.


You have yet to in any convincing way made a case that our 44th president was anything other than outstanding.  You are going to be on the wrong side of history with this one just like with Bush.  You ask why do I keep mentioning race.  I have to ask you why is your screen name Sheriff Joe when you aren't a sheriff and your name isn't Joe?  What are you implying with that name?  I think that you are a person with a good heart.  However, you are grossly misinformed and you may or may not have some hidden angst that Fox News brings out in you.  It's all good.  It's all going to work itself out.  And whether you like it or not the demographics and politics of America is changing.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> It's starting to sound like we all might have to be good with President Pence.


You made me puke in my mouth a little.  I guess at least he won't sell us out to the Commies.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Cohen, Manafort, Gates, Flynn, Papadopolous, etc etc.
> Trump surrounds himself with the greatest people!
> But I’m sure we can come up with all of the indictments and convictions around Obama’s people, right? I mean, Eric Holder, of course. Wait, nothing? Surely Rahm Emanuel must have been indicted for something. No? Well what about David Axelrod? Surely him. What, no? Clean as a whistle? Ok, no way Valerie Jarrett wasn’t guilty of something. No? Not even an office search or a guilty plea? Crazy.


Who was looking?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 12, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You have yet to in any convincing way made a case that our 44th president was anything other than outstanding.  You are going to be on the wrong side of history with this one just like with Bush.  You ask why do I keep mentioning race.  I have to ask you why is your screen name Sheriff Joe when you aren't a sheriff and your name isn't Joe?  What are you implying with that name?  I think that you are a person with a good heart.  However, you are grossly misinformed and you may or may not have some hidden angst that Fox News brings out in you.  It's all good.  It's all going to work itself out.  And whether you like it or not the demographics and politics of America is changing.


Oh great another tool who regurgitates the greatness of everything Obama and anybody with a 'D'... hypocrite.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 12, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You made me puke in my mouth a little.  I guess at least he won't sell us out to the Commies.


Sell out to Commies? Your changing America is heading towards communism under the guise of progressive politics... hypocrite.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 12, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Oh great another tool who regurgitates the greatness of everything Obama and anybody with a 'D'... hypocrite.


Oh great another sycophant that can't bring any facts to BEAR in the conversation.  Weaksauce.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 12, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Sell out to Commies? Your changing America is heading towards communism under the guise of progressive politics... hypocrite.


I'm sure that they tell you that on Fox News but show me some facts comrade.  Or you can continue to defend treason.  What kind of lies do you tell your kids?  Good thing that their peer group is going to be Blue whereas dinosaurs like you with no grasp of the facts and the rule of law keep sounding more and more out of touch.

Sycophant.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 12, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You made me puke in my mouth a little.  I guess at least he won't sell us out to the Commies.


The big question to me with Pence is would he pardon Trump?  I mean how could he not be bitter after years of being treated like Trumps waterboy... I can see him like being nah- we're going to have to let justice take it's course on this one.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 12, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Oh great another tool who regurgitates the greatness of everything Obama and anybody with a 'D'... hypocrite.


Wow... another post from bear bear making personal attacks to people he doesn't agree with politically.  What a loser.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> The big question to me with Pence is would he pardon Trump?  I mean how could he not be bitter after years of being treated like Trumps waterboy... I can see him like being nah- we're going to have to let justice take it's course on this one.


Let's just hope so.  You know Hannity will be beating the pardon drum that's for sure.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 12, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Sell out to Commies? Your changing America is heading towards communism under the guise of progressive politics... hypocrite.


Super intelligent post, dude. As wealth is massive and increasingly concentrated in fewer hands, including under Obama, not to mention majority Republican governors and both houses of Congress and the White House,  we see a clear trend toward Communism. Good insight, bro!


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 12, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Oh great another sycophant that can't bring any facts to BEAR in the conversation.  Weaksauce.


Did that make sense when you typed it? Just a suggestion... don't use words that are completely inappropriate in your weak ass attempt at being snarky... you're welcome.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 12, 2018)

A


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Super intelligent post, dude. As wealth is massive and increasingly concentrated in fewer hands, including under Obama, not to mention majority Republican governors and both houses of Congress and the White House,  we see a clear trend toward Communism. Good insight, bro!


Try again bro...wasn't  responding to that... nice spin though.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You don't like the American system of justice?


Yes, but we haven't seen that for the past 10 years.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 12, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Try again bro...wasn't  responding to that... nice spin though.


I see. So when you said "...America is heading toward Communism..." you meant something other than that? Jeez, what was I thinking, with my dumb "spin?" LOL.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 12, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Did that make sense when you typed it? Just a suggestion... don't use words that are completely inappropriate in your weak ass attempt at being snarky... you're welcome.


I can't help that you don't have any reading comprehension.  Not surprised.  You aren't interested in facts either.  You are pretty dull.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 12, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Try again bro...wasn't  responding to that... nice spin though.


You should really start reading things other than what is posted on your alt-right websites.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You have yet to in any convincing way made a case that our 44th president was anything other than outstanding.  You are going to be on the wrong side of history with this one just like with Bush.  You ask why do I keep mentioning race.  I have to ask you why is your screen name Sheriff Joe when you aren't a sheriff and your name isn't Joe?  What are you implying with that name?  I think that you are a person with a good heart.  However, you are grossly misinformed and you may or may not have some hidden angst that Fox News brings out in you.  It's all good.  It's all going to work itself out.  And whether you like it or not the demographics and politics of America is changing.


I didn't like Bush and I chose Sheriff Joe because of his stance on Illegal immigration.
You are probably right, but we don't need and can't afford people in this country that aren't here legally.


----------



## Wez (Apr 12, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> I think that you are a person with a good heart.  However, you are grossly misinformed


You got the last part right...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> The big question to me with Pence is would he pardon Trump?  I mean how could he not be bitter after years of being treated like Trumps waterboy... I can see him like being nah- we're going to have to let justice take it's course on this one.


What iz Trumps crime?


----------



## espola (Apr 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What iz Trumps crime?


Treason.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What iz Trumps crime?


Winning.


----------



## espola (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> It's starting to sound like we all might have to be good with President Pence.


Disgusting, isn't it?  

Think of it as a vaccination will make us just a little sick, compared to the illness we have now, and then we can work on the  new symptoms.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What iz Trumps crime?


My guess is that it won't be for a specific crime, so much as the cover up...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> My guess is that it won't be for a specific crime, so much as the cover up...


You guess a lot.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Disgusting, isn't it?
> 
> Think of it as a vaccination will make us just a little sick, compared to the illness we have now, and then we can work on the  new symptoms.


You'll be ok, gramps.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Disgusting, isn't it?
> 
> Think of it as a vaccination will make us just a little sick, compared to the illness we have now, and then we can work on the  new symptoms.


Pence just strikes me as the typical smile while he takes away kids healthcare to fund tax cuts Republican.  Paul Ryan was another...

My read is that when the real differences between the conservative and moderate wings of the national party rear their ugly heads, having a nice smile won't work any better for Pence then it did Ryan.  So for me I'd prefer an ineffective Pence, or really anybody to the circus we got running things now.  

The country needs real leadership.


----------



## espola (Apr 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I didn't like Bush and I chose Sheriff Joe because of his stance on Illegal immigration.
> You are probably right, but we don't need and can't afford people in this country that aren't here legally.


Joe Arpaio is an un-American criminal in the same mold as Sheriff Bull Connor was in his time.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You guess a lot.


And you're point is you don't guess even though you post as much as me in here? lol Which one of us is more truthful I wonder...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Pence just strikes me as the typical smile while he takes away kids healthcare to fund tax cuts Republican.  Paul Ryan was another...
> 
> My read is that when the real differences between the conservative and moderate wings of the national party rear their ugly heads, having a nice smile won't work any better for Pence then it did Ryan.  So for me I'd prefer an ineffective Pence, or really anybody to the circus we got running things now.
> 
> The country needs real leadership.


Here's how it works,
You people had 8 years of leftist political leadership while those of us who have a more conservative outlook, knuckled under and waited for our chance to elect someone who is more in line with our beliefs.
Our guy won, and now its your turn to grin and bear it until the electorate decides to put another leftist in power.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> And you're point is you don't guess even though you post as much as me in here? lol Which one of us is more truthful I wonder...


I guess you guess more than me, but its just a guess.


----------



## Wez (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Pence just strikes me as the typical smile while he takes away kids healthcare to fund tax cuts Republican.


It's God's will...


----------



## Wez (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Here's how it works,
> You people had 8 years of leftist political leadership while those of us who have a more conservative outlook, knuckled under and waited for our chance to elect someone who is more in line with our beliefs.
> Our guy won, and now its your turn to grin and bear it until the electorate decides to put another leftist in power.


Not a bad summary, you left out the part where we had to endure a racist liar and criminal in order for you to get a conservative judge.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> Not a bad summary, you left out the part where we had to endure a racist liar and criminal in order for you to get a conservative judge.


I always addressed Mr. Obama as President.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Here's how it works,
> You people had 8 years of leftist political leadership while those of us who have a more conservative outlook, knuckled under and waited for our chance to elect someone who is more in line with our beliefs.
> Our guy won, and now its your turn to grin and bear it until the electorate decides to put another leftist in power.


Um... Ricky, you know that if you guess about something but don't say you're guessing... that it's still a guess.  I just wanted to throw that out there rather then bother with you're next post where you going on about guessing again.  

As to your guess... so much anger.  The leftists as you call them are your neighbors and countrymen.  And the fact that they get a say is because we live in a democracy.  Perhaps you're problem isn't with leftists- but rather with America?  You just seems super unhappy and maybe a little time away would do you some good?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Um... Ricky, you know that if you guess about something but don't say you're guessing... that it's still a guess.  I just wanted to throw that out there rather then bother with you're next post where you going on about guessing again.
> 
> As to your guess... so much anger.  The leftists as you call them are your neighbors and countrymen.  And the fact that they get a say is because we live in a democracy.  Perhaps you're problem isn't with leftists- but rather with America?  You just seems super unhappy and maybe a little time away would do you some good?


Im not angry. I dont know where you get that.
Why would I be? My guy won.

Leftists are just leftists.
You can parse that up any way you like.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Joe Arpaio is an un-American criminal in the same mold as Sheriff Bull Connor was in his time.


Liar


----------



## tenacious (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im not angry. I dont know where you get that.
> Why would I be? My guy won.
> 
> Leftists are just leftists.
> You can parse that up any way you like.


lol... over a year in office and you're still bragging "my guy won."  
It's hard to imagine with a list of accomplishments like that how voters won't reward Republican legislators with huge elector wins in the fall.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> lol... over a year in office and you're still bragging "my guy won."
> It's hard to imagine with a list of accomplishments like that how voters won't reward Republican legislators with huge elector wins in the fall.


Laughing is good medicine.


----------



## Wez (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> lol... over a year in office and you're still bragging "my guy won."


They won with Nixon too...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> They won with Nixon too...


Nixon was a big government liberal.
Definitely not my guy.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Laughing is good medicine.


I'm glad you got my joke about voters rewarding Republican's for their leadership since taking over the federal government.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I'm glad you got my joke about voters rewarding Republican's for their leadership since taking over the federal government.


Not as funny as my jokes, but I will forward a courtesy chuckle because Im a giver.


----------



## Wez (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## espola (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nixon was a big government liberal.
> Definitely not my guy.


Keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

Wez said:


>


Wait a minute.
I gave that woman ten bucks for gas at the arco station the other day.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel better.


ok.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not as funny as my jokes, but I will forward a courtesy chuckle because Im a giver.


I don't know Ricky... I usually find you to be your funniest when you don't realize you're being funny.  I mean I'd call you angry, and you lash out a lot... but I don't know if I'd call you a funny person- because it doesn't seem to be something you're in control of.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't know Ricky... I usually find you to be your funniest when you don't realize you're being funny.  I mean I'd call you angry, and you lash out a lot... but I don't know if I'd call you a funny person- because it doesn't seem to be something you're in control of.


I love you too.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love you too.


Oh Ricky... what did you let yourself become.  I read your posts and feel sorry for how you went from being the look at my beautiful hair guy, to another angry "Sheriff Joe" poster.  Such a shame.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Wow... another post from bear bear making personal attacks to people he doesn't agree with politically.  What a loser.


Thanks.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 12, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You should really start reading things other than what is posted on your alt-right websites.


Of course that's it...CNN here I come.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I didn't like Bush and I chose Sheriff Joe because of his stance on Illegal immigration.
> You are probably right, but we don't need and can't afford people in this country that aren't here legally.


You mean the college visa overstays?  Why is it okay for people like Melania to get "genius visas" and you don't have any outrage over that.  She never made any real money modeling and is far from a genius.  That stinks of an elite getting his mail order bride and her family (chain migration in Trumpspeak) the ability to move from a second world country to a first world country on false pretenses.


----------



## Wez (Apr 12, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You mean the college visa overstays?  Why is it okay for people like Melania to get "genius visas" and you don't have any outrage over that.  She never made any real money modeling and is far from a genius.  That stinks of an elite getting his mail order bride and her family (chain migration in Trumpspeak) the ability to move from a second world country to a first world country on false pretenses.


In general, anti-immigration people don't mind culturally aligned immigration from Northern Europe.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 12, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You mean the college visa overstays?


Yes of course...haha.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Treason.


Among others.  Obstruction of justice comes to mind.  Misappropriation of campaign funds.  Others to be added soon.


----------



## espola (Apr 12, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Among others.  Obstruction of justice comes to mind.  Misappropriation of campaign funds.  Others to be added soon.


He's dumb enough that his own words (tweets) are solid evidence against him.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Wait a minute.
> I gave that woman ten bucks for gas at the arco station the other day.


Come on RF you were funny until that one.  Not really necessary.  You are a stand up guy who is just on the wrong side of history.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You mean the college visa overstays?  Why is it okay for people like Melania to get "genius visas" and you don't have any outrage over that.  She never made any real money modeling and is far from a genius.  That stinks of an elite getting his mail order bride and her family (chain migration in Trumpspeak) the ability to move from a second world country to a first world country on false pretenses.


Yes, if someone is illegal, jumped the line and especially if they can't support themselves they need to go, I don't care what color they are or where they are from, visa overstays too.
We are the only country I know of that allows this to happen and we can't afford to anymore.
As far as I know she is legal, she can stay.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> In general, anti-immigration people don't mind culturally aligned immigration from Northern Europe.


In general, you are still a dope.
Quiet down now.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

Wez said:


>


Yes, you can.
I think its been done already.


----------



## Wez (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes, you can.
> I think its been done already.


We understand you actually love killing babies and abortion is just a political topic that you speak about but really could give two shits about a baby.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Come on RF you were funny until that one.  Not really necessary.  You are a stand up guy who is just on the wrong side of history.


What pisses me off, is how she sat in the car and made her 80 year old mom beg for the gas money. Then she didnt even pump the gas, she made her mom do it.
I got home, told my wife, and find out my wife gave her ten bucks a couple weeks ago.
Boy, am I an idiot.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> We understand you actually love killing babies and abortion is just a political topic that you speak about but really could give two shits about a baby.


Is that what you understand?
You're really fucked up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Come on RF you were funny until that one.  Not really necessary.  You are a stand up guy who is just on the wrong side of history.


Agree to disagree.
I am not a stand up guy, and the future will be someone else's history, right or wrong.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Agree to disagree.
> I am not a stand up guy, and the future will be someone else's history, right or wrong.



If you say so.  See you in Westwood in September.  Let's hope your keeper has another game out of her gourd.  Good luck to you and your players.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> If you say so.  See you in Westwood in September.  Let's hope your keeper has another game out of her gourd.  Good luck to you and your players.


Good luck to your daughter as well.
Is the schedule out?


----------



## nononono (Apr 12, 2018)

espola said:


> He's dumb enough that his own words (tweets) are solid evidence against him.


*You were " Dumb " enough to post pictures of the Golf Balls you *
*have stolen and the location.....*
*I forwarded the pictures/posts and a the time frame you steal...*

*Enjoy...Thief.*


----------



## Wez (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is that what you understand?
> You're really fucked up.


No, "we" is correct and my response is to Gay RPS's response to bombing babies, so go fuck yourself.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> No, "we" is correct and my response is to Gay RPS's response to bombing babies, so go fuck yourself.


Oh, Im sorry, I thought you were the guy who posts memes of syrian babies in a bombing zone (allegedley) to try and score political points with your fellow leftist circle jerkers.
If that wasnt you, please accept my humble apologies, and please continue with your social justice crusade.

btw, the faux moral indignation is a nice touch.
Douchy, but a nice touch.


----------



## Wez (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Oh, Im sorry, I thought you were the guy who posts memes of syrian babies in a bombing zone (allegedley) to try and score political points with your fellow leftist circle jerkers.
> If that wasnt you, please accept my humble apologies, and please continue with your social justice crusade.
> 
> btw, the faux moral indignation is a nice touch.
> Douchy, but a nice touch.


Nothing faux here and I posted it as an insult to idiots like you, not to score points.  Any points I may receive is purely icing on the cake.

We're on the brink of war and both sides of the fence seem to be fine with it and worse are even egging the orange shitgibbon on, so not much indignation here, but a high amount of concern.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> We understand you actually love killing babies and abortion is just a political topic that you speak about but really could give two shits about a baby.


Getting loud in here, getting loud.


----------



## Wez (Apr 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Getting loud in here, getting loud.


Sure is baby killer


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> No, "we" is correct and my response is to Gay RPS's response to bombing babies, so go fuck yourself.


What did I say?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Oh, Im sorry, I thought you were the guy who posts memes of syrian babies in a bombing zone (allegedley) to try and score political points with your fellow leftist circle jerkers.
> If that wasnt you, please accept my humble apologies, and please continue with your social justice crusade.
> 
> btw, the faux moral indignation is a nice touch.
> Douchy, but a nice touch.


I think Wezdumb has finally ran out of marbles.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> Nothing faux here and I posted it as an insult to idiots like you, not to score points.  Any points I may receive is purely icing on the cake.
> 
> We're on the brink of war and both sides of the fence seem to be fine with it and worse are even egging the orange shitgibbon on, so not much indignation here, but a high amount of concern.


Pffftttt......


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> Nothing faux here and I posted it as an insult to idiots like you, not to score points.  Any points I may receive is purely icing on the cake.
> 
> We're on the brink of war and both sides of the fence seem to be fine with it and worse are even egging the orange shitgibbon on, so not much indignation here, but a high amount of concern.


Weʻre at DEFCON 4 which is not the “brink of war”, General.


----------



## Wez (Apr 12, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Weʻre at DEFCON 4 which is not the “brink of war”, General.


It would be strange for Putin to go to war with a Puppet Nation, but who knows how this plays out.

_"Whether Trump has brought out the worst in us, or we’ve just lost our minds, we’ve become a danger to the world and to ourselves, holding John Bolton to our heads as a suicide weapon.

That Trump might forget the awesome danger of nuclear war is a given. The man is a fool. But what’s our excuse?"_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> lol... over a year in office and you're still bragging "my guy won."
> It's hard to imagine with a list of accomplishments like that how voters won't reward Republican legislators with huge elector wins in the fall.


Reward, like the voters did for Obama in 2010?

The *2010 United States elections* were held on Tuesday, November 2, 2010, in the middle of Democratic President Barack Obama's first term. During this midterm election year, all 435 seats in the United States House of Representatives and 37 of the 100 seats in the United States Senate were contested in this election along with 39 state and territorial governorships, 46 state legislatures (except Louisiana, Mississippi, New Jersey and Virginia),[1] four territorial legislatures and numerous state and local races.[2]

Approximately 82.5 million people voted. The Democratic Party suffered massive defeats in many national and state level elections, with many seats switching to Republican Party control. Although the President's party usually loses congressional, statewide and local seats in midterm elections, the 2010 midterm election season featured some of the biggest losses since the Great Depression.* The Republican Party gained 63 seats in the U.S. House of Representatives, recapturing the majority, and making it the largest seat change since 1948 and the largest for any midterm election since the 1938 midterm elections. *The Republicans gained six seats in the U.S. Senate, expanding its minority, and also gained 680 seats in state legislative races to break the previous majority record of 628 set by Democrats in the post-Watergate elections of 1974. This left Republicans in control of 26 state legislatures, compared to the 15 still controlled by Democrats. After the election, Republicans took control of 29 of the 50 State Governorships.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_elections,_2010


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> It would be strange for Putin to go to war with a Puppet Nation, but who knows how this plays out.
> 
> _"Whether Trump has brought out the worst in us, or we’ve just lost our minds, we’ve become a danger to the world and to ourselves, holding John Bolton to our heads as a suicide weapon.
> 
> That Trump might forget the awesome danger of nuclear war is a given. The man is a fool. But what’s our excuse?"_


Nuclear War is not good for business.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> lol... over a year in office and you're still bragging "my guy won."
> It's hard to imagine with a list of accomplishments like that how voters won't reward Republican legislators with huge elector wins in the fall.


You think theyʻll re-elect the party of tax increases?


----------



## Wez (Apr 12, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You think theyʻll re-elect the party of tax increases?


You think they'll re-elect the party of deficit increases?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 12, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> If you say so.  See you in Westwood in September.  Let's hope your keeper has another game out of her gourd.  Good luck to you and your players.


Westwood is my stomping ground. Forever.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Westwood is my stomping ground. Forever.


You mean West Hollywood.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Good luck to your daughter as well.
> Is the schedule out?


She has her schedule with dates and locations just not the times yet.  You guys are going to be our highest ranked home game.  This season they are playing everyone tough on the road other than that WCC school in Utah that you love and Arizona.  The first two or three games we will be missing several players for the U20 WWC.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> It would be strange for Putin to go to war with a Puppet Nation, but who knows how this plays out.
> 
> _*"Whether Trump has brought out the worst in us, or we’ve just lost our minds, we’ve become a danger to the world and to ourselves, holding John Bolton to our heads as a suicide weapon.*
> 
> That Trump might forget the awesome danger of nuclear war is a given. The man is a fool. But what’s our excuse?"_


Seemingly the same mindset has one dismantling guns purchased for protection so they don't hurt anyone....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Weʻre at DEFCON 4 which is not the “brink of war”, General.


General, too funny.


----------



## Wez (Apr 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Seemingly the same mindset has one dismantling guns purchased for protection so they don't hurt anyone....


It was naively purchased 25 yrs ago, it hasn't protected me once and likely never will.  What this line of thinking has to do with a potential war is a mystery, but I expect no common sense from you and get none.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> It was naively purchased 25 yrs ago, it hasn't protected me once and likely never will.  What this line of thinking has to do with a potential war is a mystery, but I expect no common sense from you and get none.


How do you know it hasn't protected you once?  And what is the potential for war at DEFCON 4 given that we were at DEFCON 4 during the entire Cold War?  But alas the 80's are calling because they want their foreign policy back.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> It was naively purchased 25 yrs ago,


Rid yourself of your naivety and sell it.....I'll give you a quarter.


----------



## Wez (Apr 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How do you know it hasn't protected you once?


An idiotic question from an idiot.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 13, 2018)

Now that Trump is calling Comey untruthful, maybe Comey will ask him to take a joint lie detector test.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> An idiotic question from an idiot.


He knows hiz audience.


----------



## Wez (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## xav10 (Apr 13, 2018)

Can you imagine what info a judge must have seen to issue a warrant to search the president’s own lawyer’s office???
Speculating on his boggles my mind.
I’m guessing somebody is a dirty dirty Donald and the investigation results will be something to hear!
‘Murica!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> You think they'll re-elect the party of deficit increases?


No.  That party was unseated over a year ago.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> An idiotic question from an idiot.


Awwwww that's not nice.


----------



## Wez (Apr 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No.  That party was unseated over a year ago.


You're dead wrong, as usual:

_ "Congress has enacted the Trump tax cut, which blows a $1.5 trillion hole in the budget deficit. The belief that tax cuts will stimulate enough growth to pay for themselves is a sheer fantasy shared by Larry Kudlow, Art Laffer, and very few others.

Congress has also removed discretionary spending caps on domestic and defense spending that have been in place since 2011. At the same time, Congress reinstated “earmarks” that allow members to spend money on pet projects. These two acts will add another $300 billion per year to the U.S. deficit.

Student loan defaults are now running at 20% per year and the volume of student loans exceeds $1.5 trillion, far more than the amount of junk mortgages in 2007, and with a much higher default rate. Covering these losses will add another $200 billion per year to federal deficits for years to come.

The U.S. debt-to-GDP ratio is now over 105%. This is well past the 90% “danger zone” identified by economists Ken Rogoff and Carmen Reinhart. Once in the danger zone further borrowing actually causes growth to decline rather than acting as a “stimulus.”

Russia, China, Iran, Turkey and other adversaries of the U.S. are stockpiling thousands of tons of gold as a hedge against the inflation they expect as the U.S. tries to print its way out of its non-sustainable debt."_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Now that Trump is calling Comey untruthful, maybe Comey will ask him to take a joint lie detector test.


Even georgie boy can't believe what a douche comey iz.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


>


Agreed, he is a big fat pussy, almost bad enough to be a liberal democrat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Can you imagine what info a judge must have seen to issue a warrant to search the president’s own lawyer’s office???
> Speculating on his boggles my mind.
> I’m guessing somebody is a dirty dirty Donald and the investigation results will be something to hear!
> ‘Murica!


Maybe the same investigators that investigated HRC will be the ones involved in Trumps investigation.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


>


Apparently he's a Democrat at heart.....


----------



## Wez (Apr 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Apparently he's a Democrat at heart.....


Conservatives are the worst with finances, they love to cut revenue and increase spending and Dems have to clean up their mistakes constantly.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe the same investigators that investigated HRC will be the ones involved in Trumps investigation.


I’m sure a lot of the same folks.
Well, the Benghazi investigation lasted 2 1/2 years, let’s see how long this one lasts.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> Conservatives are the worst with finances, they love to cut revenue and increase spending and Dems have to clean up their mistakes constantly.


You can tell from Wez’s posts that they have no idea of real-world finance and economics.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Even georgie boy can't believe what a douche comey iz.


Clearly a pious prig, who on the honesty issue has Trump nailed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I’m sure a lot of the same folks.
> Well, the Benghazi investigation lasted 2 1/2 years, let’s see how long this one lasts.


The problem was the fact that Obama was in charge of the DOJ.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The problem was the fact that Obama was in charge of the DOJ.


Well I guess that means Trump is in charge now, so maybe this one will go better. So far, so good, it would appear.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> Conservatives are the worst with finances, they love to cut revenue and increase spending and Dems have to clean up their mistakes constantly.


Right!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You can tell from Wez’s posts that they have no idea of real-world finance and economics.


Democrats love to spend your money....see California...

*Why is liberal California the poverty capital of America?*
http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-jackson-california-poverty-20180114-story.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Democrats love to spend your money....see California...


......but, but,  it's the 6th largest economy in the world......................


----------



## Wez (Apr 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Democrats love to spend your money....see California...
> 
> *Why is liberal California the poverty capital of America?*
> http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-jackson-california-poverty-20180114-story.html


Population and sky high housing costs because our Real Estate is so valuable, makes sense.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> Population and sky high housing costs because our Real Estate is so valuable, makes sense.


Did you read the article?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 13, 2018)

*California is sitting on a surplus, but don’t expect a refund*
By Judy Lin | Jan. 10, 2018 | ECONOMY, POLITICS

It should be said that California’s resistance began before there was a resistance.

When Gov. Jerry Brown unveiled his last budget Wednesday, it bookended eight years of a progressive march to reduce greenhouse gases, expand health care, grant more rights to undocumented immigrants and raise the minimum wage to $15 an hour. Along the way, blue state voters have assented by passing temporary taxes on the rich—not once, but twice. The top marginal income tax rate is now 13.3 percent, the highest state income tax rate in the country.

In short, policies that are now labeled acts of resistance to President Donald Trump were alive and ascendant in California long before he won the White House. But the contrasts have become much more stark. Instead of cutting taxes, the Democratic governor and his party’s legislative leaders have passed a gas tax to help pay for aging infrastructure. Instead of trying to shift government out of the healthcare marketplace, California is looking for a way to fund single-payer health care, including coverage for undocumented immigrants. Instead of criminalizing pot, the state is looking forward to collecting taxes on marijuana sales.

In the months between now and the June deadline for a final budget, the governor and the Legislature will hammer out details. The focus this year: what to do with an expected surplus of $6.1 billion. Republicans say return it to California’s 40 million residents as a nice tax refund. The governor’s priority is to fill up the state’s rainy day fund. Democratic legislators mostly want to spend it.

“We have a very different approach,” said Assemblyman Phil Ting, the San Francisco Democrat who chairs the Assembly Budget Committee. “Our focus, the people who we think need tax relief, are the working Californians who are making less than $25,000. That’s where we want to spend our money, making sure they have money to pay rent, to pay for food.”

Rather than giving out “huge corporate tax breaks and a huge tax break for the wealthiest in this country,” Ting has a long list of how he would like to spend that extra money, including:


Increase the state’s Earned Income Tax Credit, which puts money into the hands of the working poor
Expand Medi-Cal health care for poorer Californians to cover all remaining uninsured residents, mostly undocumented immigrants
Expand early education for 4-year-olds through preschool and transitional kindergarten programs
Increase college aid
Expand mental and social services to reduce the number of criminals who go on to re-offend
As supportive as Brown might be of these Democratic aspirations, his administration is urging legislative leaders to proceed with caution. The state’s tax structure is more vulnerable than ever to the stock market gains and losses of its wealthiest citizens, and the governor said California must prepare for the next economic downturn because a mild recession could wipe away at least $20 billion a year in revenues.

entire article:
https://calmatters.org/articles/california-sitting-surplus-dont-expect-refund/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> Population and sky high housing costs because our Real Estate is so valuable, makes sense.


This might have something to do with it...
*"California, with 12% of the American population, is home today to about one in three of the nation's welfare recipients."*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did you read the article?


pffffffffffffffffffffffffftttttttttttttttttt.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Apparently he's a Democrat at heart.....


You saying that now?  I thought that you at least believed in integrity.  Scratch that.  No I didn't....


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ......but, but,  it's the 6th largest economy in the world......................


5th but who is counting.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Democrats love to spend your money....see California...
> 
> *Why is liberal California the poverty capital of America?*
> http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-jackson-california-poverty-20180114-story.html


Gotta spend money to make money, my friend. We are the golden state.


----------



## Wez (Apr 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> This might have something to do with it...
> *"California, with 12% of the American population, is home today to about one in three of the nation's welfare recipients."*


Tends to happen when you're in poverty.  We have big housing problems in CA, people love this place and bid up our property values and that makes it rough for those at the low end of the income scale.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> 5th but who is counting.


You aren't going to count my beers, are you?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 13, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You saying that now?  I thought that you at least believed in integrity.  Scratch that.  No I didn't....


What would you know of intergrity?
What makes you think you are qualified to speak about things you know not?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Gotta spend money to make money, my friend. We are the golden state.


*"California, with 12% of the American population, is home today to about one in three of the nation's welfare recipients."*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> You're dead wrong, as usual:
> 
> _ "Congress has enacted the Trump tax cut, which blows a $1.5 trillion hole in the budget deficit. The belief that tax cuts will stimulate enough growth to pay for themselves is a sheer fantasy shared by Larry Kudlow, Art Laffer, and very few others.
> 
> ...


Whatʻs it called when you have higher taxes and 1 trillion dollar deficits like the last admin did?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Whatʻs it called when you have higher taxes and 1 trillion dollar deficits like the last admin did?


Double trouble?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Whatʻs it called when you have higher taxes and 1 trillion dollar deficits like the last admin did?


To be fair, they never had a budget, so I dont know how a deficit can be calculated.
Maybe starting out with a budget is just old fashioned.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *"California, with 12% of the American population, is home today to about one in three of the nation's welfare recipients."*


Proud to take care of our brethren. We have such a wonderful climate and resources and so much wealth here...would you prefer they all went to those shithole states?


----------



## Wez (Apr 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Whatʻs it called when you have higher taxes and 1 trillion dollar deficits like the last admin did?


So make the problem worse, gotcha, very diz like.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Double trouble?


How did you know that Barry ran two separate years of trillion dollar deficits?  Did you just total the debt over 8 years and average it?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How did you know that Barry ran two separate years of trillion dollar deficits?  Did you just total the debt over 8 years and average it?


You numbers guys really kill me!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Proud to take care of our brethren. We have such a wonderful climate and resources and so much wealth here...would you prefer they all went to those shithole states?


Nah, just invite them to your place......


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How did you know that Barry ran two separate years of trillion dollar deficits?  Did you just total the debt over 8 years and average it?


Im not very smart, but I do know that printing money, raising taxes, and increasing spending are not the stairway to economic bliss.

(is not)?

See, I are not that smart.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Nah, just invite them to your place......


Why is it that all these generous libs never live where the homeless live?
So much compassion. (from a distance)


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> So make the problem worse, gotcha, very diz like.


You people can ignore the facts if you prefer.  But so far the QE spigot remains closed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im not very smart, but I do know that printing money, raising taxes, and increasing spending are not the stairway to economic bliss.
> 
> (is not)?
> 
> See, I are not that smart.


Compared to RFG's 1 thru 3 you are.


----------



## Wez (Apr 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people can ignore the facts if you prefer.  But so far the QE spigot remains closed.


Why would it remain open indefinitely?  How does that relate to or solve the problem of reduced revenue and overspending?  On 2nd thought, nm, I'm teetering on the edge of your rabbit hole...


----------



## xav10 (Apr 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why is it that all these generous libs never live where the homeless live?
> So much compassion. (from a distance)


Because we’re not homeless? Santa Monica has a lot of generous libs and tons of homeless.


----------



## Wez (Apr 13, 2018)

https://www.propublica.org/article/trump-inc-podcast-trump-organization-suing-towns-property-tax-breaks

*Trump’s Company Is Suing Towns Across the Country to Get Breaks on Taxes — “Trump, Inc.” Podcast*
_Why is Trump’s business arguing its properties are worth just a fraction of what Trump has claimed they are on his own financial disclosures? To save on taxes._


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Because we’re not homeless? Santa Monica has a lot of generous libs and tons of homeless.


Try and throw a sleeping bag in one of their front yards.
Im gonna make some cards to hand out to off ramp hustlers that say, "free booze in Santa Monica".


----------



## nononono (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> No, "we" is correct and my response is to Gay RPS's response to bombing babies, so go fuck yourself.



*Awwww Wez.......*

*




*

*Why must you project so much !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Can you imagine what info a judge must have seen to issue a warrant to search the president’s own lawyer’s office???
> Speculating on his boggles my mind.
> I’m guessing somebody is a dirty dirty Donald and the investigation results will be something to hear!
> ‘Murica!



*New York Southern District Judge shopping gets results on anything.....*
*Grow up Ambulance chaser.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> Conservatives are the worst with finances, they love to cut revenue and increase spending and Dems have to clean up their mistakes constantly.


Agree.  Turn the QE spigot on.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> You're dead wrong, as usual:
> 
> _ "Congress has enacted the Trump tax cut, which blows a $1.5 trillion hole in the budget deficit. The belief that tax cuts will stimulate enough growth to pay for themselves is a sheer fantasy shared by Larry Kudlow, Art Laffer, and very few others.
> 
> ...


Have you noticed the nutters are all over the place on this subject, with opposing views, but even that doesn't register with them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Have you noticed the nutters are all over the place on this subject, with opposing views, but even that doesn't register with them.


You mean we aren't a bunch of lemmings in lock step? Shame


----------



## nononono (Apr 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Have you noticed the nutters are all over the place on this subject, with opposing views, but even that doesn't register with them.



*Never stop movin.....fucks up Liberals every time !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Because we’re not homeless? Santa Monica has a lot of generous libs and tons of homeless.


Gererous libs? Too funny.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Have you noticed the nutters are all over the place on this subject, with opposing views, but even that doesn't register with them.


Same QE, Your same lack of comprehension.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Because we’re not homeless? Santa Monica has a lot of generous libs and tons of homeless.








They also have rent control & social services that homeless communist envy...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gererous libs? Too funny.


They're generous with other folks money & act as if it's their own money.
See budget surplus & Jerry Brown.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> They also have rent control & social services that homeless communist envy...


My great uncle used to sell his art work under the pier in the 30s, and my grandfather ran the carnival on the pier for awhile.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> They also have rent control & social services that homeless communist envy...


“Homeless communist.” Nice!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Same QE, Your same lack of comprehension.


Now that post is pure irony, and sad. Seems you just can't get out of your own way sometimes. Instead you stick your foot in it once again, hilarious!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now that post is pure irony, and sad. Seems you just can't get out of your own way sometimes. Instead you stick your foot in it once again, hilarious!


You try so hard to say something and end up saying nothing.  Aren't you a big fan of backing up what you say?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You try so hard to say something and end up saying nothing.  Aren't you a big fan of backing up what you say?


You show your lack of understanding of what I posted by throwing up another of your cliche' slogans in a post that claims I lack comprehension then rebut with an "I don't get it?" post? Again, hilarious.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> “Homeless communist.” Nice!


Funny isn't it...
You of all people should know that Santa Monica is referred to as the Socialist Republic of Santa Monica.

*ANOTHER DAY IN THE SOVIET SOCIALIST REPUBLIC OF SANTA MONICA*
Posted on November 21, 2014by madderthanhell
It was another day in the Soviet Socialist Republic of Santa Monica. Another day for the city to steal money from its citizens and another way to control their lives.
https://madderthanhell.wordpress.com/2014/11/21/another-day-in-the-soviet-socialist-republic-of-santa-monica/
_______________________________________________________________________________________________
It goes back decades....
http://articles.latimes.com/1985-09-29/news/we-18996_1_task-force

The chairman of a Santa Monica Chamber of Commerce task force says it has found that the city "has a very serious image problem" that may be scaring away business.
Chairman Christopher M. Harding said that the 15-member study group has heard testimony from businessmen and developers "who advised us that many of their colleagues would not touch Santa Monica because of its recent past. . . .
"Santa Monica still has a reputation as the People's Republic of Santa Monica. There are businesses that will not locate here or will not consider Santa Monica because of its reputation."
____________________________________________________________________________________________

The median home price in Santa Monica is $3.5 million
Have a nice day counselor, maybe go round up a dozen homeless, take 'em to your house for a shower, a meal & a laundering of their cloths....
You can afford it comrade.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now that post is pure irony, and sad. Seems you just can't get out of your own way sometimes. Instead you stick your foot in it once again, hilarious!


Empty duck shit...quack quack quack...pathetic.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Funny isn't it...
> You of all people should know that Santa Monica is referred to as the Socialist Republic of Santa Monica.
> 
> *ANOTHER DAY IN THE SOVIET SOCIALIST REPUBLIC OF SANTA MONICA*
> ...


Wait, if I’m “comrade” then I’m communist and the homeless are also communist? But why such wealth inequality if everybody is communist? Like Obama, right? Then how come we rich keep getting richer? Isn’t the government supposed to confiscate my wealth and redistribute it? Wasn’t Obama doing that? Then how did the rich get much richer under the last administration? I hear the word commie and socialist everywhere, don’t you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You show your lack of understanding of what I posted by throwing up another of your cliche' slogans in a post that claims I lack comprehension then rebut with an "I don't get it?" post? Again, hilarious.


You show your lack of understanding of what you post by not comprehending what you post much less reading what you post.  When I comprehend them for you, you don't like the answer because it is the same as the last.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The median home price in Santa Monica is $3.5 million
> Have a nice day counselor, maybe go round up a dozen homeless, take 'em to your house for a shower, a meal & a laundering of their cloths....
> You can afford it comrade.


Oligarchs don't do that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Wait, if I’m “comrade” then I’m communist and the homeless are also communist? But why such wealth inequality if everybody is communist? Like Obama, right? Then how come we rich keep getting richer? Isn’t the government supposed to confiscate my wealth and redistribute it? Wasn’t Obama doing that? Then how did the rich get much richer under the last administration? I hear the word commie and socialist everywhere, don’t you?


Communists have all the money.
The people who live under their rule are equally miserable and poor.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You show your lack of understanding of what you post by not comprehending what you post much less reading what you post.  When I comprehend them for you, you don't like the answer because it is the same as the last.


You spin dizzy, you spin, that's all you do.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Communists have all the money.
> The people who live under their rule are equally miserable and poor.


The 1950's called, they want their scare tactic back.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The 1950's called, they want their scare tactic back.


Check, cue the dogs and water cannons.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You spin dizzy, you spin, that's all you do.


Try and keep up with the stuff you post.  That's all I ask. lol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You show your lack of understanding of what I posted by throwing up another of your cliche' slogans in a post that claims I lack comprehension then rebut with an "I don't get it?" post? Again, hilarious.


I told him the same thing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Try and keep up with the stuff you post.  That's all I ask. lol


You mean the false narrative you spin up constantly?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I told him the same thing.


You did?? That's it!!  You're not invited to my pool party........when I get a pool.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean the false narrative you spin up constantly?


You're the only one gettin' spun up.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Wait, if I’m “comrade” then I’m communist and the homeless are also communist? But why such wealth inequality if everybody is communist? Like Obama, right? Then how come we rich keep getting richer? Isn’t the government supposed to confiscate my wealth and redistribute it? Wasn’t Obama doing that? Then how did the rich get much richer under the last administration? I hear the word commie and socialist everywhere, don’t you?


I don't know that you're a card carrying commie, counselor.
But you sure act & sound like one at times...
Maybe a nice b-b-q for your bathed homeless buddies?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Communists have all the money.
> The people who live under their rule are equally miserable and poor.


I see. Who are the richest people in the world? Putin and who else? Which Communists, exactly?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You're the only one gettin' spun up.


Why do you care, we pay for your government provided healthcare?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You did?? That's it!!  You're not invited to my pool party........when I get a pool.


I have 3 houses and no pool. I didn’t want to risk being called exclusionary. I’m not a big fan of whitey either.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I see. Who are the richest people in the world? Putin and who else? Which Communists, exactly?


Communist countries consolidate their wealth in a central government.
The people who make the rules and control the wealth live like kings, while they dole out the scraps evenly (allegedly) and judicially (allegedly) to the groveling hordes.
Kinda like Santa Monica.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Communist countries consolidate their wealth in a central government.
> The people who make the rules and control the wealth live like kings, while they dole out the scraps evenly (allegedly) and judicially (allegedly) to the groveling hordes.
> Kinda like Santa Monica.


What countries are Communist? China and Cuba?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What countries are Communist? China and Cuba?


China has two rails.
They saw the failures of the soviet model and have employed a capitalist system that creates wealth, but is ultimately subservient to the central government.
Kinda like Santa Monica, only more freedom.
Cuba is a relic of the old Soviet Empire.
Post Castro, freedom is sneaking in bit by bit, and its only a matter of time before it becomes a playground for the rich and famous again.


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What countries are Communist? China and Cuba?


And Vietnam - all places where USA diplomacy failed.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

espola said:


> And Vietnam - all places where USA diplomacy failed.


So does Cuba and Vietnam have a bunch of wealthy communists? I’ve been to Vietnam...thriving little country but I must have missed all those wealthy Commies enslaving the regular folk.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> China has two rails.
> They saw the failures of the soviet model and have employed a capitalist system that creates wealth, but is ultimately subservient to the central government.
> Kinda like Santa Monica, only more freedom.
> Cuba is a relic of the old Soviet Empire.
> Post Castro, freedom is sneaking in bit by bit, and its only a matter of time before it becomes a playground for the rich and famous again.


I agree with both those analyses. But people obviously love Santa Monica...it has exploded. Too crowded for me so, sadly, I never go there anymore.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you care, we pay for your government provided healthcare?


No.  You don't.  I pay for my own.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I have 3 houses and no pool. I didn’t want to risk being called exclusionary. I’m not a big fan of whitey either.


Of course you are.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No.  You don't.  I pay for my own.


Really? Your employer the federal government doesn’t pay for it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So does Cuba and Vietnam have a bunch of wealthy communists?


Bit of a contradiction in terms, bunch of and wealthy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Really? Your employer the federal government doesn’t pay for it?


Where do they get you people from?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I’ve been to Vietnam...thriving little country but I must have missed all those wealthy Commies enslaving the regular folk.


Agree.  I think they're slowly moving toward capitalism.  Economic Freedom is pretty addicting.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Where do they get you people from?


That’s the answer? You’ve told us you work for the VA or something, right? They don’t pay your insurance?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Agree.  I think they're slowly moving toward capitalism.  Economic Freedom is pretty addicting.


Wow, a logical and correct statement from you. Maybe a first! I have agreed with your and Ricky’s last posts. What’s going on?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Wow, a logical and correct statement from you. Maybe a first! I have agreed with your and Ricky’s last posts. What’s going on?


Free market.  Duh!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> That’s the answer? You’ve told us you work for the VA or something, right? They don’t pay your insurance?


No.  They rely on me to pay for other peoples insurance too, so I pay.  Please tell me you haven't been under the impression that government employees get free healthcare?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Wow, a logical and correct statement from you. Maybe a first! I have agreed with your and Ricky’s last posts. What’s going on?


Reality may be creeping in on them.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No.  They rely on me to pay for other peoples insurance too, so I pay.


You don't need to hide it from your fellow nutters and the rest of us, you guys are chock full of hypocrisy in every way. You can still rail against what you see as lies, it's just strange the parameters you work in to define such. Strange that you are adamant about a president whose mischaracterizations can be counted on one hand, with fingers to spare, and ignore the daily barrage that comes from the current prez.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Wow, a logical and correct statement from you. Maybe a first! I have agreed with your and Ricky’s last posts. What’s going on?


You must be getting smarter.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I see. Who are the richest people in the world? Putin and who else? Which Communists, exactly?





Hüsker Dü said:


> Reality may be creeping in on them.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't need to hide it from your fellow nutters and the rest of us, you guys are chock full of hypocrisy in every way. You can still rail against what you see as lies, it's just strange the parameters you work in to define such. Strange that you are adamant about a president whose mischaracterizations can be counted on one hand, with fingers to spare, and ignore the daily barrage that comes from the current prez.


QUACK!!!


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No.  They rely on me to pay for other peoples insurance too, so I pay.  Please tell me you haven't been under the impression that government employees get free healthcare?


My wife has been offered a state job and the benefits are great. I assumed that fed employees get at least substantially subsidized health care. As for “paying for others,” isn’t that the way it works in every country?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> My wife has been offered a state job and the benefits are great. I assumed that fed employees get at least substantially subsidized health care. As for “paying for others,” isn’t that the way it works in every country?


Health insurance = subsidized.  That's how risk pools work.  Geeeze you people are dumb.  Is your wife going to take the job?  Those benefits are sweet.  Two friends are State retirees.  One went back to work for Southwest for 10 years to get lifetime travel benz to go with their retirement.  He is halfway to that goal and will be 57 at the 10 year mark and his wife retires in 2 years from a state job as well.  Not a bad gig.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> My wife has been offered a state job and the benefits are great. I assumed that fed employees get at least substantially subsidized health care. As for “paying for others,” isn’t that the way it works in every country?


When does he start?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> When does he start?


What are you, 9 years old and is this 1970?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't need to hide it from your fellow nutters and the rest of us, you guys are chock full of hypocrisy in every way. You can still rail against what you see as lies, it's just strange the parameters you work in to define such. Strange that you are adamant about a president whose mischaracterizations can be counted on one hand, with fingers to spare, and ignore the daily barrage that comes from the current prez.


One hand with finger to spare.
Yes, you win the dumbfucks award today, pick up your trophy from the previous champ, x.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What are you, 9 years old and is this 1970?


Come on X!!!!  That was funny dude!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What are you, 9 years old and is this 1970?


Joe is just trying out some "progressive" thinking...to be PC he should have probably said he/she.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You did?? That's it!!  You're not invited to my pool party........when I get a pool.


That's fine, I am getting tired of all the attention I get when I take my shirt off.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's fine, I am getting tired of all the attention I get when I take my shirt off.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


The picture of health.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Come on X!!!!  That was funny dude!


The stunted emotional growth you guys exhibit is astounding, but it does fall in line with your admiration for all things Trump.

https://www.theaustralian.com.au/life/columnists/ruth-ostrow/forever-young-immature-personality-disorder/news-story/d2c154afc5b2ba1fcbac5f63d47545ac


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


That's a lot of poi.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The stunted emotional growth you guys exhibit is astounding, but it does fall in line with your admiration for all things Trump.
> 
> https://www.theaustralian.com.au/life/columnists/ruth-ostrow/forever-young-immature-personality-disorder/news-story/d2c154afc5b2ba1fcbac5f63d47545ac


I bet you are the life of the party.
You need to lighten up, you dick.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What are you, 9 years old and is this 1970?


You are a dick. Just sayin.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> What would you know of intergrity?
> What makes you think you are qualified to speak about things you know not?


WTF?  We are on a soccer forum and you sound like you don't know $hit so that qualifies me dumba$$.  What qualifies you living in suburbia to think you know shit about the majority of your states population which is non-white unlike your candyass.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 14, 2018)

nononono said:


> *New York Southern District Judge shopping gets results on anything.....*
> *Grow up Ambulance chaser.....*


Get off your alt right websites you candy a$$ neo-Nazi.  Actually scratch that you are too much of a pu$$y to be a neo-Nazi.  You are the racist pu$$y next door.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You mean we aren't a bunch of lemmings in lock step? Shame


You are worse than a lemming and God hates ugly.  Remember that every time you ask why.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You aren't going to count my beers, are you?


I'm not your wife.  As long as you arent threatening me or my kids you can do whatever you want to yourself.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 14, 2018)

Wez said:


> Tends to happen when you're in poverty.  We have big housing problems in CA, people love this place and bid up our property values and that makes it rough for those at the low end of the income scale.


You can't explain basic economics to idiots sir.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The stunted emotional growth you guys exhibit is astounding, but it does fall in line with your admiration for all things Trump.
> 
> https://www.theaustralian.com.au/life/columnists/ruth-ostrow/forever-young-immature-personality-disorder/news-story/d2c154afc5b2ba1fcbac5f63d47545ac


Oh I'ole.  I'm glad you brought up the DSM.  I'll go back and tag the signs and sypmtoms of your IPD.

In the more widely known Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders (the diagnostic bible of psychiatry), *immaturity is not a syndrome*....

In truth we are all kids in adult bodies a lot of the time. The art is knowing when and how to put little Johnny or Sarah to bed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's a lot of poi.


Haaaaaaaaaawaiian!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You can't explain basic economics to idiots sir.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You can't explain basic economics to idiots sir.


*Your Federal Debit card fund yet ?*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The picture of health.


The picture of freedom.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 14, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> WTF?  We are on a soccer forum and you sound like you don't know $hit so that qualifies me dumba$$.  What qualifies you living in suburbia to think you know shit about the majority of your states population which is non-white unlike your candyass.


Talking out your ass once again....fuck off ass wipe.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Get off your alt right websites you candy a$$ neo-Nazi.  Actually scratch that you are too much of a pu$$y to be a neo-Nazi.  You are the racist pu$$y next door.


Many IPD sufferers are not able to deal with everyday events without becoming emotional, angry


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 14, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You can't explain basic economics to idiots sir.


He's not talkin to you....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> .....God hates ugly.


Show me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The stunted emotional growth you guys exhibit is astounding, but it does fall in line with your admiration for all things Trump.
> 
> https://www.theaustralian.com.au/life/columnists/ruth-ostrow/forever-young-immature-personality-disorder/news-story/d2c154afc5b2ba1fcbac5f63d47545ac


You pissed?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The stunted emotional growth you guys exhibit is astounding, but it does fall in line with your admiration for all things Trump.
> 
> https://www.theaustralian.com.au/life/columnists/ruth-ostrow/forever-young-immature-personality-disorder/news-story/d2c154afc5b2ba1fcbac5f63d47545ac


May the good Lord be with you down every road you roam.
And may sunshine and happiness surround you when you're far from home.
And may you grow to be proud, dignified and true.
And do unto others as you'd have done to you.
Be courageous and be brave.
And in my heart you'll always stay

Forever young. (Forever young)
Forever young. (Forever young)


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The stunted emotional growth you guys exhibit is astounding, but it does fall in line with your admiration for all things Trump.
> 
> https://www.theaustralian.com.au/life/columnists/ruth-ostrow/forever-young-immature-personality-disorder/news-story/d2c154afc5b2ba1fcbac5f63d47545ac


May good fortune be with you, may your guiding light be strong,
Build a stairway to heaven with a prince or a vagabond.
And may you never love in vain.
And in my heart you will remain

Forever young. (Forever young)
Forever young. (Forever young)
Forever young. Forever young


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You are worse than a lemming and God hates ugly.  Remember that every time you ask why.


Speaking of God

The Greatest in the Kingdom

1At that time the disciples came to Jesus and asked, “Who then is the greatest in the kingdom of heaven?” 2Jesus called a little child to standamong them. 3*“Truly I tell you,” He said, “unless you change and become like little children, you will never enter the kingdom of heaven.…*

Matt 18: 1-3


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You are worse than a lemming and God hates ugly.  Remember that every time you ask why.


Playing the God Card again

Jesus Blesses the Children

13People were bringing the little children to Jesus for Him to place His hands on them. But the disciples rebuked those who brought them. 14When Jesus saw this, He was indignant and told them, “Let the little children come to Me, and do not hinder them! For the kingdom of God belongs to such as these. 15 *Truly I tell you, whoever does not receive the kingdom of God like a little child will never enter it.”…*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Get off your alt right websites you candy a$$ neo-Nazi.  Actually scratch that you are too much of a pu$$y to be a neo-Nazi.  You are the racist pu$$y next door.


NoNo Iz no racist.
Do you dream about racism? 
You seem to mention it quite often.
Change the record.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You are worse than a lemming and God hates ugly.  Remember that every time you ask why.


Yes, that's why you see all us conservatives out there protesting.
Don't let that free education go to waste.
Wise up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NoNo Iz no racist.
> Do you dream about racism?
> You seem to mention it quite often.
> Change the record.


I saw what you did there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> May the good Lord be with you down every road you roam.
> And may sunshine and happiness surround you when you're far from home.
> And may you grow to be proud, dignified and true.
> And do unto others as you'd have done to you.
> ...


I know you are trying Iz, but these libs are in a mood, just like my daughter says about my wife.
Cranky with no sense of humor, they need some aloha in their lives.
It must have been a long day of goose stepping.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I saw what you did there.


I didn't think you would mind.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Playing the God Card again
> 
> Jesus Blesses the Children
> 
> 13People were bringing the little children to Jesus for Him to place His hands on them. But the disciples rebuked those who brought them. 14When Jesus saw this, He was indignant and told them, “Let the little children come to Me, and do not hinder them! For the kingdom of God belongs to such as these. 15 *Truly I tell you, whoever does not receive the kingdom of God like a little child will never enter it.”…*


I wonder how God feels about victims?


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2018)

*MakeAPlay is stuck in a Phew, a smelly Phew.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So does Cuba and Vietnam have a bunch of wealthy communists? I’ve been to Vietnam...thriving little country but I must have missed all those wealthy Commies enslaving the regular folk.


Worker's paradise?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Worker's paradise?


Like I said. I saw a thriving nation but you’ll have to direct me to the rich folks and the enslaved hordes. You should go! I rode a bike through hue, da nang, Saigon, etc for a couple of weeks. Hanoi is a great town.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Like I said. I saw a thriving nation but you’ll have to direct me to the rich folks and the enslaved hordes. You should go! I rode a bike through hue, da nang, Saigon, etc for a couple of weeks. Hanoi is a great town.


If they allow capitalism in, they survive.
Simple.
They saw what happened to their former sponsors.
Cuba is pretty cool now too, from what I hear.

What I find interesting and disturbing is while they go toward the light, we go toward their commie past.


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If they allow capitalism in, they survive.
> Simple.
> They saw what happened to their former sponsors.
> Cuba is pretty cool now too, from what I hear.
> ...


Coocoo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Cuck.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I didn't think you would mind.


Multiplier effect.  Albeit subtle.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know you are trying Iz, but these libs are in a mood, just like my daughter says about my wife.
> Cranky with no sense of humor, they need some aloha in their lives.
> It must have been a long day of goose stepping.


Like you said, #bethechangeyouwishtoseeintheworld


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Like I said. I saw a thriving nation but you’ll have to direct me to the rich folks and the enslaved hordes. You should go! I rode a bike through hue, da nang, Saigon, etc for a couple of weeks. Hanoi is a great town.









Vietnam 2017 Crime & Safety Report: Hanoi
Travel Health and Safety; Transportation Security; Surveillance; Religious Violence; Political Violence; Natural Disasters; Maritime; Faith-based Organization; Disease Outbreak; Crime
East Asia & Pacific > Vietnam; East Asia & Pacific > Vietnam > Hanoi
9/10/2017

*Overall Crime and Safety Situation*

U.S. Embassy Hanoi does not assume responsibility for the professional ability or integrity of the persons or firms appearing in this report. The ACS Unit cannot recommend a particular individual or establishment and assumes no responsibility for the quality of services provided.

THE U.S. DEPARTMENT OF STATE HAS ASSESSED HANOI AS BEING A *MEDIUM*-THREAT LOCATION FOR CRIME DIRECTED AT OR AFFECTING OFFICIAL U.S. GOVERNMENT INTERESTS.

Please review OSAC’s Vietnam-specific webpage for proprietary analytical reports, Consular Messages, and contact information.

Crime Threats

Although most travelers feel relatively safe, pickpocketing and petty crimes occur in Vietnam quite frequently. Petty theft, purse snatching, and pickpocketing are most common in crowded areas frequented by foreigners (major hotels, tourist sites, airports, public parks). Beware of street children. One common method of purse snatching employs two people on a motorcycle with the passenger snatching the victim’s bag, camera, cellular phone, etc., often while traveling at the same speed or faster than street traffic. This method can be especially dangerous to victims if the straps of the bag are over the shoulder or around the neck, as the victim can be pulled down or dragged by the strap until it breaks. This is an ongoing, often dangerous trend. In some cases, a knife or other sharp cutting instrument is used to cut the strap or to make a hole to reach in and steal valuables. Avoid carrying handbags.

In general, the safety and security of guest rooms in quality hotels is adequate.

In 2016, several burglaries were reported in the Tay Ho and Ciputra residential areas, both popular neighborhoods within the expatriate and diplomatic communities. The Regional Security Office is aware of instances of domestic help stealing valuables from employers. In one case, a housekeeper forged her employer’s signature on a check and withdrew over US$60,000 from their bank account.

Violent crimes (armed robbery, kidnappings, murder) against Westerners or tourists remain relatively rare but appear to be on the rise. 2016 has seen a sharp increase in reports of sexual assault. Although the majority of these incidents involved groping, several rapes of third-country nationals were also reported. There have been reports of drinks being altered in order to incapacitate victims in bars and restaurants frequented by expatriates. For more information, please review OSAC’s Report “Shaken: The Don’ts of Alcohol Abroad.” Due to Vietnam’s laws regarding assault, there is very little a victim can do if the assault does not cause injury or property damage. 

Other Areas of Concern

While the Embassy has not declared any areas off-limits, travelers should be aware that certain areas of the Central Highlands bordering Cambodia and Laos are considered politically sensitive by the government of Vietnam; these areas, however, are accessible to tourists. Foreigners must enter/exit Vietnam through a major international land/sea port and cannot cross overland into Vietnam, Laos, Cambodia, or China except at designated international checkpoints.

The government restricts travel and photography in some areas, including near military facilities and sensitive border areas. Individuals should be alert for signs warning of zones where photography is restricted. Photographing military, police, or other government facilities may result in detention and questioning by authorities, as well as the confiscation of film or photography equipment. For more information, please review OSAC’s Report “Picture This: Dos and Don’ts for Photography.”

*Transportation-Safety Situation*

Road Safety and Road Conditions

The combination of a chaotic road system and complete disregard for traffic laws make crossing the street and driving/riding in traffic two of the most dangerous activities in Vietnam. Police are unable to control the rapidly increasing numbers of vehicles, which include cars, trucks, and motorcycles/motor scooters. The number of traffic enforcement police is insufficient to deal with the number of vehicles on the road. Additionally, poorly maintained sidewalks, inadequate traffic controls (stoplights at intersections), and the common practice of using sidewalks as a speed lane or a parking space for motor scooters creates a precarious environment for pedestrians. Vehicles, particularly city buses, do not yield to pedestrians in crosswalks. Accidents involving motor scooters are common, and a motor vehicle accident can quickly draw large crowds with heated arguments. Drivers of cars and motor scooters alike routinely text on their cell phones while driving, further aggravating erratic driving behaviors. 

By Western standards, the comparative death toll from traffic-related accidents is staggering. Although the government of Vietnam requires that all motor scooter drivers and riders wear a helmet, there are no safety standards for helmets. As a result, the vast majority of helmets are substandard and provide minimal, if any, protection. Those planning to drive/ride motor scooters are strongly urged to use a U.S. Department of Transportation-approved helmet.

If the passenger of a vehicle opens a car door and hits or causes injury to a passing motor scooter, the driver of the vehicle is responsible and will be detained by police. Furthermore, the individual’s driver’s license will be confiscated for an indefinite period of time.

Public Transportation Conditions

Visitors are prohibited from renting cars; therefore, travel outside of major cities requires the use of trains, buses, or private cars. There are a number of choices with a wide range of quality and safety standards.

Trains are old, slow, and are not up to Western standards, but accidents and other safety issues are very rarely reported.

Buses and private car choices vary depending on how much individuals are willing to pay. Hotels and travel agencies are the preferred way to book private transportation services and will generally provide details on the quality and condition of the vehicles that will be provided.

It is recommended to take only metered/marked taxis while out at night, preferably from larger taxi companies (Hanoi Taxi, CP Taxi, Mai Linh Taxi). Uber and Grab Taxi are popular and generally safe to use where available. Be aware that less reputable taxi drivers have painted their vehicles to resemble more reputable taxis companies. Do not take a taxi that looks suspicious (no meter, no signage) and be aware of the frequency of drunk drivers at night. If you smell alcohol on the breath of a driver or in a vehicle, get out and find a new ride.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh I'ole.  I'm glad you brought up the DSM.  I'll go back and tag the signs and sypmtoms of your IPD.
> 
> In the more widely known Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders (the diagnostic bible of psychiatry), *immaturity is not a syndrome*....
> 
> In truth we are all kids in adult bodies a lot of the time. The art is knowing when and how to put little Johnny or Sarah to bed.


You are at your best when copy & pasting or in this case plagiarizing, keep trying.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Haaaaaaaaaawaiian!


RIP, dead Hawaiian, didn't anyone care enough about that guy to help him stay alive?


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2018)

*How much longer will Vietnam remain a communist country *

*By Oliver Ward*

The Communist Party of Vietnam (CPV) now faces the single biggest threat to its existence: the fallout of their own economic success. The country has maintained socio-economic growth and development since the introduction of the “Đổi Mới” economic policy in 1986. The policy was based on market reforms and opened the country up to foreign investment. But this is not enough to deliver growth anymore. As the country has prospered and grown economically, it has stagnated politically and the CPV find themselves attached to archaic policies and risking their future political survival.

*The party remain committed to outdated principles*

Throughout the 1980s the CPV constructed a system of “performance based legitimacy”. The construction meant that providing the Đổi Mới reforms continued to deliver growth, the CPV could ensure their continued relevance and survival.

The result is that without continuing to deliver economic results, the CPV’s legitimacy will be in ruins. The country has moved on from 1976 when the party were able to unite the country under the cloak of military legitimacy. If the CPV fail to deliver economic growth now, they will become redundant and their very existence will be under threat.

*Foreign investment alone is not enough to drive Vietnam’s economy anymore*

The Vietnamese economy is undergoing a transitional period. The pursuit of Đổi Mới policies are no longer sufficient to generate economic growth. Foreign investment, development assistance and international credit cannot guarantee increasing national prosperity and a higher standard of living anymore.

The Vietnamese economy could benefit from several economic reforms. They need to expand into new foreign markets, modernise an ageing industry to expand the hi-tech sector, aid local businesses to increase competition and deal with an ineffective public sector.

*The new middle class will want a political voice*

The economic reforms since 1986 have created a new urban middle class in Vietnam, which is expanding at the fastest rate in Southeast Asia. In 2012 there were 12 million middle class citizens, in 2020 this number is expected to reach 33 million. This growing middle class have money to spend on consumer goods and holidays. Tam Nguyen, a 36-year-old office worker in Ho Chi Minh city, spoke about how she likes “to spend money on travelling and tourism”. She added “when you have money you think more about it”.

This increasingly large social group is yet to develop a sense of social maturity and unity. However, once they do, they are likely to desire political representation and end the political monopoly held by the CPV.

Half the country’s workforce is employed by small and medium sized companies; these companies make up around 97% of Vietnams 500,000 registered enterprises. This is the group the CPV needs to appease. They are still not popular among this sizeable demographic. Businesses want more competitive policies, better access to credit and secure property rights. The Communist Party of Vietnam will have to modernise and transform to the socio-economic demands of modern Vietnam or they risk becoming obsolete.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The picture of freedom.


The irony there, in that statement, is HUGE!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Many IPD sufferers are not able to deal with everyday events without becoming emotional, angry


I'm glad to see you learned something today . . . it's a start . . . baby steps.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder how God feels about victims?


The self proclaimed ones?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, that's why you see all us conservatives out there protesting.
> Don't let that free education go to waste.
> Wise up.


You aren't a conservative.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The self proclaimed ones?


Yeah he meant you.


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are at your best when copy & pasting or in this case plagiarizing, keep trying.



*Rat you relinquish your feeble platform of criticizing due to your inability at *
*any type of vetting. Do some solid research and show the alternative, then you can critic.*

*All you do is Bitch like a Gato.....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You aren't a conservative.


*You aren't normal.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The self proclaimed ones?


Sorry, victocrats, as Larry Elder says.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You aren't a conservative.


No?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah he meant you.


Hey, I told you before, it's a pain in he ass when we have to slow things up to explain every post to your dumb ass. Keep up.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If they allow capitalism in, they survive.
> Simple.
> They saw what happened to their former sponsors.
> Cuba is pretty cool now too, from what I hear.
> ...


Ya lost me there. How do we do that, exactly? Did we nationalize the oil companies or the drug companies or the banks? Or the technology companies? Or the media? Do you know what communism is?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey, I told you before, it's a pain in he ass when we have to slow things up to explain every post to your dumb ass. Keep up.


If that ever happened it would be a first.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If that ever happened it would be a first.


#Everyfuckingday.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> #Everyfuckingday.


Example please . . . should be easy, right?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If they allow capitalism in, they survive.
> Simple.
> They saw what happened to their former sponsors.
> Cuba is pretty cool now too, from what I hear.
> ...


Hey did you watch the Elvis documentary tonight? Did you see the signs that said “Race Mixing is Communism?” Is that what you mean? Like with President Obama, and all?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

You are really an idiot.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Hey did you watch the Elvis documentary tonight? Did you see the signs that said “Race Mixing is Communism?” Is that what you mean? Like with President Obama, and all?


If that was the case, I'd be a commie.
I assure you, that's not the case.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If that was the case, I'd be a commie.
> I assure you, that's not the case.


It’s awfully curious, then. You say we are going commie but it’s not the race mixing and we definitely haven’t nationalized our corporations, so what could you possibly mean?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It’s awfully curious, then. You say we are going commie but it’s not the race mixing and we definitely haven’t nationalized our corporations, so what could you possibly mean?


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0ahUKEwiu7cz1srvaAhUtx1kKHXSjAh0QFgg6MAE&url=https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/communism&usg=AOvVaw0yTvldkIGiYw9aDI00K5fI


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0ahUKEwiu7cz1srvaAhUtx1kKHXSjAh0QFgg6MAE&url=https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/communism&usg=AOvVaw0yTvldkIGiYw9aDI00K5fI


That’s what I thought it was. It obviously is not what you thought it was. There are few nations in the world...and those there are you don’t want to be mentioned with...that are less communistic than we are.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> That’s what I thought it was. It obviously is not what you thought it was. There are few nations in the world...and those there are you don’t want to be mentioned with...that are less communistic than we are.


How drunk are you?
Does loving communism make you drink more?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How drunk are you?
> Does loving communism make you drink more?


Why does the fact we had a black president  make you see communism everywhere?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> RIP, dead Hawaiian, didn't anyone care enough about that guy to help him stay alive?


Yes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The irony there, in that statement, is HUGE!


It is?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm glad to see you learned something today . . . it's a start . . . baby steps.


That's only possible when you learn to read and comprehend what you post.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


IPD


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are at your best when copy & pasting or in this case plagiarizing, keep trying.


I'm at my best when I read what you post.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I'm at my best when I read what you post.


Tutor the others then so they can catch up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tutor the others then so they can catch up.


Boy, union boy really has no origional thoughts.
Just another lemming given his talking points and goose stepping orders.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tutor the others then so they can catch up.


Not much to catch up to because youʻre not reading what you post.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not much to catch up to because youʻre not reading what you post.


I'm sure you could show me an example, should be easy for you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm sure you could show me an example, should be easy for you.


Your IPD article for starters.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your IPD article for starters.


How's that? I busted you for copy & pasting the text from it is that why you are making shit up and lying about it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How's that? I busted you for copy & pasting the text from it is that why you are making shit up and lying about it?


Hanapaa


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hanapaa


So once again nothing but crickets . . . at least you are consistent.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So once again nothing but crickets . . . at least you are consistent.


Nothing but you having your link read to you and not recognizing it until I posted it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nothing but you having your link read to you and not recognizing it until I posted it.


Hows that? I recognized the text you copied right off? You trying to be dizzy?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hows that? I recognized the text you copied right off? You trying to be dizzy?


Your IPD kicking in.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Why does the fact we had a black president  make you see communism everywhere?


Any logic involved in your statement?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Any logic involved in your statement?


Yes.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Yes.


Care to explain it?


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Care to explain it?


Isn't the plumber the one who should be explaining it?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Isn't the plumber the one who should be explaining it?


You know so much, you explain it.


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You know so much, you explain it.


I have no idea why the plumber thinks we are becoming communist.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 15, 2018)

espola said:


> I have no idea why the plumber thinks we are becoming communist.


Add it to the list.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Hey did you watch the Elvis documentary tonight? Did you see the signs that said “Race Mixing is Communism?” Is that what you mean? Like with President Obama, and all?





Ricky Fandango said:


> If that was the case, I'd be a commie.
> I assure you, that's not the case.





xav10 said:


> That’s what I thought it was. It obviously is not what you thought it was. There are few nations in the world...and those there are you don’t want to be mentioned with...that are less communistic than we are.





Ricky Fandango said:


> How drunk are you?
> Does loving communism make you drink more?





xav10 said:


> Why does the fact we had a black president  make you see communism everywhere?





Lion Eyes said:


> Any logic involved in your statement?





xav10 said:


> Yes.





Lion Eyes said:


> Care to explain it?





espola said:


> Isn't the plumber the one who should be explaining it?


Isn't the counselor the one who should explain?


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Isn't the counselor the one who should explain?


You missed by one --

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/all-things-disgusting-with-and-around-dump.14441/page-45#post-188774


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm sure you could show me an example, should be easy for you.



*




*

*Poor Poor Rat........Tempest in a Teapot.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Isn't the counselor the one who should explain?


Racism is every where with these victims.


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2018)

*xyz is busy " running " down business....*


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Isn't the counselor the one who should explain?


You need to ask Ricky why he thinks we’ve become more Communist. As you know, people started saying that the day Obama took office.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

nononono said:


> *xyz is busy " running " down business....*


Your envy of my business is inderstandable.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You need to ask Ricky why he thinks we’ve become more Communist. As you know, people started saying that the day Obama took office.


You people were indoctrinated long before that.
You and Obama probably got the same "education". Was your dad a communist too?
Im with Howard Stern on this one.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&ved=0ahUKEwiFgcyzz73aAhXMqFkKHZ02AD8QuAIIPTAC&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ysTGlil_20&usg=AOvVaw30DRI6z0CcfUMD40TBC_qX


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You need to ask Ricky why he thinks we’ve become more Communist. As you know, people started saying that the day Obama took office.


Why, is Kenya commie town?
What does Obama have to do with communism?
Let's see that post.
You are just making shit up again/lying again.
I am sure you all are a bunch of pinkos down deep.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people were indoctrinated long before that.
> You and Obama probably got the same "education". Was your dad a communist too?
> Im with Howard Stern on this one.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&ved=0ahUKEwiFgcyzz73aAhXMqFkKHZ02AD8QuAIIPTAC&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ysTGlil_20&usg=AOvVaw30DRI6z0CcfUMD40TBC_qX


So you have an emotional feeling about things and you call the feeling “communism?” Is that it?
 You are clearly completely unable to distinguish the current tax and other economic policies from last policies and explain why the current policies are “more communist.” 
I won’t bother you again about it.
But keep calling me “commie” and i’ll Keep telling you your feelings are based in bigotry.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So you have an emotional feeling about things and you call the feeling “communism?” Is that it?
> You are clearly completely unable to distinguish the current tax and other economic policies from last policies and explain why the current policies are “more communist.”
> I won’t bother you again about it.
> But keep calling me “commie” and i’ll Keep telling you your feelings are based in bigotry.


What does race have to do with being a commie?
Does it make you feel better? Do you get WSJW points?


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does race have to do with being a commie?
> Does it make you feel better? Do you get WSJW points?



*He's lost it, tailgating those ambulances to close. *
*Brain trauma.*


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does race have to do with being a commie?
> Does it make you feel better? Do you get WSJW points?


From Newt Gingrich, about Obama learning from his father:

Incredibly, the U.S. is being ruled according to the dreams of a Luo tribesman of the 1950s. This philandering, inebriated African socialist, who raged against the world for denying him the realization of his anticolonial ambitions, is now setting the nation's agenda through the reincarnation of his dreams in his son.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does race have to do with being a commie?
> Does it make you feel better? Do you get WSJW points?


So you can't define what a "commie" is and you call Obama a "Kenyan commie."  Hmmm....


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why, is Kenya commie town?
> What does Obama have to do with communism?
> Let's see that post.
> You are just making shit up again/lying again.
> I am sure you all are a bunch of pinkos down deep.


What's a pinko?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people were indoctrinated long before that.
> You and Obama probably got the same "education". Was your dad a communist too?
> Im with Howard Stern on this one.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&ved=0ahUKEwiFgcyzz73aAhXMqFkKHZ02AD8QuAIIPTAC&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ysTGlil_20&usg=AOvVaw30DRI6z0CcfUMD40TBC_qX


My dad was a builder. He may have hired you. I worked on his sites...dug the ditches for the plumbing one summer. The plumber carried a gun. Awesome guy, but redneck to the bone.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So you can't define what a "commie" is and you call Obama a "Kenyan commie."  Hmmm....


Where did I call the Kenyan a commie?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What's a pinko?


An uncommitted commie.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 15, 2018)

espola said:


> You missed by one --
> 
> http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/all-things-disgusting-with-and-around-dump.14441/page-45#post-188774


I didn't miss shit Magoo.
WTF? The comment you want to add, had what to do with x10s question in red and the conversation that followed?

I_f they allow capitalism in, they survive.
Simple.
They saw what happened to their former sponsors.
Cuba is pretty cool now too, from what I hear.
What I find interesting and disturbing is while they go toward the light, we go toward their commie past. Ricky

Hey did you watch the Elvis documentary tonight? Did you see the signs that said “Race Mixing is Communism?” Is that what you mean? Like with President Obama, and all? x10
_


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I didn't miss shit Magoo.
> WTF? The comment you want to add, had what to do with x10s question in red and the conversation that followed?
> 
> I_f they allow capitalism in, they survive.
> ...


You missed this --

"_we go toward their commie past"
"Is that what you mean?"
_


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> From Newt Gingrich, about Obama learning from his father:
> 
> Incredibly, the U.S. is being ruled according to the dreams of a Luo tribesman of the 1950s. This philandering, inebriated African socialist, who raged against the world for denying him the realization of his anticolonial ambitions, is now setting the nation's agenda through the reincarnation of his dreams in his son.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> An uncommitted commie.


So on your spectrum Nixon and LBJ and Kennedy and Eisenhower were commies, right? 
Are there any countries less Commie than us? Who are they?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So on your spectrum Nixon and LBJ and Kennedy and Eisenhower were commies, right?
> Are there any countries less Commie than us? Who are they?


At best, you're a commie apologist.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 15, 2018)

espola said:


> You missed this --
> 
> "_we go toward their commie past"
> "Is that what you mean?"_


He didnt miss it, Einstein.
I see your point, though.
I should have said, "*You people* go toward their commie past"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> At best, you're a commie apologist.


I'm not convinced you know a commie from a cow.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm not convinced you know a commie from a cow.


Im not convinced you arent a commie cow.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 15, 2018)

espola said:


> You missed this --
> 
> "_we go toward their commie past"
> "Is that what you mean?"_


No. You are wrong. Again. Magoo.

_*Hey did you watch the Elvis documentary tonight? Did you see the signs that said “Race Mixing is Communism?” Is that what you mean? Like with President Obama, and all? x10*_


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No. You are wrong. Again. Magoo.
> 
> _*Hey did you watch the Elvis documentary tonight? Did you see the signs that said “Race Mixing is Communism?” Is that what you mean? Like with President Obama, and all? x10*_


Clueless.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Clueless.


Crack pot.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Clueless.


Dementia.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> At best, you're a commie apologist.


What’s a commie?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What’s a commie?


A statist.
One that gives the rights and responsibilities of the individual over to the state.
Someone who views the Constitution is an impediment.
A socialist, leftist, or SJW.
One who accepts state doctrine as morality.
A person who gives up freedom for security.
Someone who is convinced by experts, but too lazy to check.
Layabouts.
The self important excuse makers for envy.

Those people communists use to subvert the greatness of liberty.
Commies.


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> A statist.
> One that gives the rights and responsibilities of the individual over to the state.
> Someone who views the Constitution is an impediment.
> A socialist, leftist, or SJW.
> ...


It looks like you just made up your own coocoo definition.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> A statist.
> One that gives the rights and responsibilities of the individual over to the state.
> Someone who views the Constitution is an impediment.
> A socialist, leftist, or SJW.
> ...


Nonsense after he first two sentences, but something, at least. Thanks.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 15, 2018)

espola said:


> It looks like you just made up your own coocoo definition.


I was thinking of you when I did it.
Can you tell?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nonsense after he first two sentences, but something, at least. Thanks.


You're welcome.


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I was thinking of you when I did it.
> Can you tell?


There's not much  of me in there.  That's about as accurate as usual for you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> A statist.
> One that gives the rights and responsibilities of the individual over to the state.
> Someone who views the Constitution is an impediment. *
> A socialist, leftist, or SJW.
> ...


Trump checks 5 of those boxes.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

espola said:


> There's not much  of me in there.  That's about as accurate as usual for you.


I pretty much nailed it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What’s a commie?


_The following essay by Eugene Genovese is really an open letter to the left, intended to provoke a discussion, and so we have circulated it to people likely to be provoked. Here are their responses and Genovese's reply. Since "The Question" is important, we will publish a selection of further correspondence in a future issue.—Ens_.


Reflecting here on moral responsibility, I have referred to "we." For it has never occurred to me that the moral responsibility falls much less heavily on those of us on the American left than it fell on Comrade Stalin and those who replicated his feats in one country after another. And I am afraid that some of that moral responsibility falls on the "democratic socialists," "radical democrats," and other leftwingers who endlessly denounced Stalinism but could usually be counted on to support— "critically," of course—the essentials of our political line on world and national affairs.--Eugene Genove


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What’s a commie?


_The following essay by Eugene Genovese is really an open letter to the left, intended to provoke a discussion, and so we have circulated it to people likely to be provoked. Here are their responses and Genovese's reply. Since "The Question" is important, we will publish a selection of further correspondence in a future issue.—Ens_.

As a University professor, I teach, participate in professional associations, lecture on various campuses, give papers at scholarly conferences, and review books for national journals and local newspapers: in short, I get around. For many years I have lived in dread of having to answer The Question. Curiously, no one has asked it.

At first I wondered if I had an ego problem. Did I feel bruised to learn that I was not important enough to be asked? Were not more visible and professionally celebrated chaps with similar backgrounds having to face the music? Apparently not. So far as I know, none of the others, whose number is legion, has been asked either.

*The Question: "What did you know, and when did you know it?" For at the age of fifteen I became a Communist, and, although expelled from the party in 1950 at age twenty, I remained a supporter of the international movement and of the Soviet Union until there was nothing left to support. *Now, as everyone knows, *in a noble effort to liberate the human race from violence and oppression we broke all records for mass slaughter, piling up tens of millions of corpses in less than three-quarters of a century. When the Asian figures are properly calculated, the aggregate to our credit may reach the seemingly incredible numbers widely claimed. Those who are big on multiculturalism might note that the great majority of our victims were*--Genovese

But don't let this distract you from your Econ homework.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What’s a commie?


Never having been much good at math, I shy away from quibbles over statistics. Still, all quibbles aside, we have a disquieting number of corpses to account for.--Genovese


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What’s a commie?



Especially amusing has been the spectacle of those who pronounced themselves anti-Stalinists and denounced the socialist countries at every turn and yet even today applaud each new revolution, although any damned fool has to know that most of them will end in the same place. *For that matter, how could we have survived politically were it not for the countless liberals who, to one extent or another, supported us, apparently under the comforting delusion that we were social reformers in rather too much of a hurry—a delusion we ourselves never suffered from.*

There are liberals and liberals, and a distinction would have to be made in a more leisurely presentation. *Even in academia there are indeed those who defend liberal principles tenaciously and honorably. But the countless opportunists and careerists who dominate the historical associations call themselves liberals as a matter of political convenience. They went with the McCarthyite flow in the 1950s and go with its left-wing variant today. In the unlikely prospect of a fascist or communist ascendancy tomorrow, they may be counted on to apply for party cards as soon as it looks like the smart move.--  Same Guy*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

Hope that helps you people.  Puts some meat on Ricky's list doesn't it?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hope that helps you people.  Puts some meat on Ricky's list doesn't it?


So which countries are less communist than us in the world?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hope that helps you people.  Puts some meat on Ricky's list doesn't it?


It doesn’t make any sense. But I’m curious, are most countries less communist that us, because we are going commie?


----------



## Wez (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> A statist.
> One that gives the rights and responsibilities of the individual over to the state.
> Someone who views the Constitution is an impediment.
> A socialist, leftist, or SJW.
> ...


Describes right wing nutters in here more then anyone else...


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> Describes right wing nutters in here more then anyone else...


Poor guys, they’re so angry and they’re embarrassed to say why so they resort to “commie.” 

I’ve now asked 3 times if they can name any countries less commie than us and they can’t.

Then I got this other idiot trying to say that Comey, who got fired for launching an investigation of Trump based largely on the findings of a former British intelligence officer who was a world-leading Russian expert, now hiring himself to private sources, doesn’t believe what’s in the dossier. 

Wait, there’s more. There’s the guy who cuts-and-pastes from obscure academic polemics to prove his points. 

None of them have any idea what’s going on. They just know they’re pissed off and trying to blame something or someone that they can admit to.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Poor guys, they’re so angry and they’re embarrassed to say why so they resort to “commie.”
> 
> I’ve now asked 3 times if they can name any countries less commie than us and they can’t.
> 
> ...


Yes, tell us all about it, try and be truthful, not your strong point, but give it a go.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, tell us all about it, try and be truthful, not your strong point, but give it a go.


I just was. Re-read the above.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I just was. Re-read the above.


Who hired the british intelligence officer?


----------



## Wez (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Poor guys, they’re so angry and they’re embarrassed to say why so they resort to “commie.”
> 
> I’ve now asked 3 times if they can name any countries less commie than us and they can’t.
> 
> ...


QE?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who hired the british intelligence officer?


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fusion_GPS


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fusion_GPS


*FISA Memo: Wife of DOJ Official Paid by Fusion GPS to Help ...*
https://*www.thenewamerican.com*/usnews/congress/item/28217-fisa...
Feb 06, 2018 · Tuesday, 06 February 2018 FISA Memo: *Wife* of DOJ Official Paid by *Fusion* GPS to Help Create *"Trump* Dossier" Written by C. Mitchell Shaw


----------



## Wez (Apr 16, 2018)

Fusion should pay me for all the dump bashing I do...


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I pretty much nailed it.


That's an interesting window into your thinking.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It doesn’t make any sense. But I’m curious, are most countries less communist that us, because we are going commie?


Yes and no.  Depends on your committment or lack thereof in understanding and knowledge.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes and no.  Depends on your committment or lack thereof in understanding and knowledge.


So you can’t name any.
Here’s what’s great.

1. We are Commies but you people can’t name a country less communist. Or you’re embarrassed to do so.

2. Comey is corrupt.

3. Mueller is corrupt (or a lib).

4. Rosenstein is corrupt (or a lib).

5. Steele was paid, at the obvious risk of his entire career credibility, $168K to destroy his career with a fake dossier.

At some point, don’t you look around and see who really has the problem?

Or maybe you’re where you are for a reason...


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So you can’t name any.
> Here’s what’s great.
> 
> 1. We are Commies but you people can’t name a country less communist. Or you’re embarrassed to do so.
> ...


Come on that would require two things that he wouldn't want to do. 

1. Introspection
2. Admitting that he was wrong and voted for a self serving traitor.


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Come on that would require two things that he wouldn't want to do.
> 
> 1. Introspection
> 2. Admitting that he was wrong and voted for a self serving traitor.


There is a psychological barrier to admitting one is wrong, especially for those who have been publicly adamant in their errors.

It is interesting to watch the hypocrites squirm.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 16, 2018)

espola said:


> There is a psychological barrier to admitting one is wrong, especially for those who have been publicly adamant in their errors.
> 
> It is interesting to watch the hypocrites squirm.


It is indeed.
You speak from experience, no need to cite sources.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

espola said:


> There is a psychological barrier to admitting one is wrong, especially for those who have been publicly adamant in their errors.
> 
> It is interesting to watch the hypocrites squirm.


One thing we know we can't get is a rebuttal to my points. An admission, but not a rebuttal.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> Describes right wing nutters in here more then anyone else...


Not according to Genovese.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> One thing we know we can't get is a rebuttal to my points. An admission, but not a rebuttal.


Hmmm...
Must nonsense be rebutted, if so why?


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> My dad was a builder. He may have hired you. I worked on his sites...dug the ditches for the plumbing one summer. The plumber carried a gun. Awesome guy, but redneck to the bone.


*Your stories just don't add up......you appear " Patronizing "...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So you can’t name any.
> Here’s what’s great.
> 
> 1. We are Commies but you people can’t name a country less communist. Or you’re embarrassed to do so.
> ...


I knew you werenʻt serious.


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It doesn’t make any sense. But I’m curious, are most countries less communist that us, because we are going commie?


*Look at recent legislation passed/proposed here in California......You should know*
*this being an ambulance chaser.....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I knew you werenʻt serious.



*He's like the " Loss " leaders at check out counters....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Come on that would require two things that he wouldn't want to do.
> 
> 1. Introspection
> 2. Admitting that he was wrong and voted for a self serving traitor.


More of the same.  Allegations.  Words have meaning people.  Use your MW app.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> One thing we know we can't get is a rebuttal to my points. An admission, but not a rebuttal.


Youʻre too busy for that.  Have you started reading the thread I linked.  Makes you think about what you thought you knew much less understand.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

nononono said:


> *He's like the " Loss " leaders at check out counters....*


...Overstocked.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> Fusion should pay me for all the dump bashing I do...


But instead they dumped you because you wanted blondie to be included in the deal.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I’ve now asked 3 times if they can name any countries less commie than us and they can’t.


I can name about 17 that are less commie economically.  Interested? How about Hong Kong, New Zealand, Switzerland, Canada, Singapore, Australia, Ireland, Estonia, UK, UAE, Iceland, Denmark, Taiwan, Luxemborg, Sweden, Georgia, Netherlands


----------



## Wez (Apr 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I can name about 17 that are less commie economically.  Interested? How about Hong Kong, New Zealand, Switzerland, Canada, Singapore, Australia, Ireland, Estonia, UK, UAE, Iceland, Denmark, Taiwan, Luxemborg, Sweden, Georgia, Netherlands


What about Venezuela and QE??


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> What about Venezuela and QE??


Hanapaa!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> What about Venezuela and QE??


X10 knows better than to ask who is more commie than us.  Despite you being in the business for 30 years or more.


----------



## Wez (Apr 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> X10 knows better than to ask who is more commie than us.


You think your answer was right, that's cute...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> You think your answer was right, that's cute...


It wasnʻt my answer.  It came from those that do business in and with those countries.  Weʻve already covered a few of those countries assumed to be under socialist healthcare but not.


----------



## Wez (Apr 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> assumed to be under socialist healthcare


Show me.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I can name about 17 that are less commie economically.  Interested? How about Hong Kong, New Zealand, Switzerland, Canada, Singapore, Australia, Ireland, Estonia, UK, UAE, Iceland, Denmark, Taiwan, Luxemborg, Sweden, Georgia, Netherlands


I see. Canada, with universal health care and public education? Sweden, the "social democrat state" in all its government-funded programs? New Zealand, with highly subsidized health care? Switzerland, with universal funded health care? Denmark, with government-funded health care for all? And free universities?  Iceland, with government-funded health care and education, including higher education?

Have you looked at employee rights in the Netherlands?  Or the free health care for all minors?

That just scratches the surface. You know less than nothing about economics or politics. Go back to your cubical.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I see. Canada, with universal health care and public education? Sweden, the "social democrat state" in all its government-funded programs? New Zealand, with highly subsidized health care? Switzerland, with universal funded health care? Denmark, with government-funded health care for all? And free universities?  Iceland, with government-funded health care and education, including higher education?
> 
> Have you looked at employee rights in the Netherlands?  Or the free health care for all minors?
> 
> That just scratches the surface. You know less than nothing about economics or politics. Go back to your cubical.


Ha ha ha!  Whatʻs the matter?  You looking for a binary answer to your question?  Typical of you people.  I told you, you werenʻt committed to knowing.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So which countries are less communist than us in the world?


This reminds me of how you people used to ask, "what freedoms have we lost"?
When they are listed, you move onto "What's a commie"?
When that is explained, you switch to, "what country is less commie"?
You sound like a commie.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ha ha ha!  Whatʻs the matter?  You looking for a binary answer to your question?  Typical of you people.  I told you, you werenʻt committed to knowing.


we can talk family leave, employee rights, tax rates...everything that would define aggressive state control over the economy...and you don't know shit. We are near the bottom, i.e. least Communist. Social security? You name it.
Admit to your brethren you don't know fuck all about it.
17 countries, my ass.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Come on that would require two things that he wouldn't want to do.
> 
> 1. Introspection
> 2. Admitting that he was wrong and voted for a self serving traitor.


Iz voted for Gary.
I voted for the "self serving traitor". (your words, not mine)


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Iz voted for Gary.
> I voted for the "self serving traitor". (your words, not mine)


You have way too much conviction. I understand buying the "refreshing" Trump, but you still haven't rejected him. Hard to believe.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> Show me.


Do your research in the CIA Factbook for each one of those countries and tell me what you find or donʻt find regarding.  Done this before with you people in the Healthcare thread.  Not subsidizing your lazy research socialist ways anymore.  Unless of course your IPD is so bad that you threaten to set yourself on fire in a desert where only a bunch of hookers peeing on you would be able to extinguish the flames with life giving urine.


----------



## Wez (Apr 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Do your research in the CIA Factbook for each one of those countries and tell me what you find or donʻt find regarding.  Done this before with you people in the Healthcare thread.  Not subsidizing your lazy research socialist ways anymore.  Unless of course your IPD is so bad that you threaten to set yourself on fire in a desert where only a bunch of hookers peeing on you would be able to extinguish the flames with life giving urine.


So nothing, as usual.  Coocoo


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> So nothing, as usual.  Coocoo


Damn you have a short refractory period.  Okay, If I see smoke and smell burning flesh Iʻll post the same analysis again.  Full bladders at the ready.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Iz voted for Gary.
> I voted for the "self serving traitor". (your words, not mine)


Parse my words if you want to but we both know who you are on here arguing for....  And it ain't Gary.  But since you like unwitting patsy collusion you might like that Jill Stein was in Moscow too.


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> So nothing, as usual.  Coocoo



*Did you ever take a bath after those dips in your BPP's ...?*

*Your posts reek of the smell from Bacterial Deodorizers..... *


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Parse my words if you want to but we both know who you are on here arguing for....  And it ain't Gary.  But since you like unwitting patsy collusion you might like that Jill Stein was in Moscow too.


So was Bern.
He actually spent his honeymoon in the USSR! (who does that?)

If we follow that line of thinking, dont you think Putin would have dropped the dime on Trump by now?
You know he woulda had video.
Why doesnt he drop the bomb after Trump puts the red line down and backs it up?

Think about it for a second.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You have way too much conviction. I understand buying the "refreshing" Trump, but you still haven't rejected him. Hard to believe.


Believe it, and I aint alone.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This reminds me of how you people used to ask, "what freedoms have we lost"?
> When they are listed, you move onto "What's a commie"?
> When that is explained, you switch to, "what country is less commie"?
> You sound like a commie.


I’m not a Commie. I want to be like Sweden!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I’m not a Commie. I want to be like Sweden!


At best, you're a pinko.
Last thing Sweden needs right now is another pinko.
Last thing we need is another pinko in denial.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> At best, you're a pinko.
> Last thing Sweden needs right now is another pinko.
> Last thing we need is another pinko in denial.


But Sweden is less communist than us. Your boy Iz told us that today. They need me!
I am a Roosevelt/LBJ/Clinton-style liberal Democrat. You red-baiting nuts  have always been around. John Birch Society, Pat Buchanan...etc.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> But Sweden is less communist than us. Your boy Iz told us that today. They need me!
> I am a Roosevelt/LBJ/Clinton-style liberal Democrat. You red-baiting nuts  have always been around. John Birch Society, Pat Buchanan...etc.


They are, but they shouldnt be.
We should and used to be the anti-commies.
Today, not so much.

You are a pinko.
Own it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So was Bern.
> He actually spent his honeymoon in the USSR! (who does that?)
> 
> If we follow that line of thinking, dont you think Putin would have dropped the dime on Trump by now?
> ...


Did Bernie also watch hookers pee on the bed the Obama's slept in as apart of some twisted petty revenge for being mocked at the correspondents dinner?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did Bernie also watch hookers pee on the bed the Obama's slept in as apart of some twisted petty revenge for being mocked at the correspondents dinner?


Yes.
Its all in the dossier.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They are, but they shouldnt be.
> We should and used to be the anti-commies.
> Today, not so much.
> 
> ...


You are getting seriously paranoid and bizarrely entrenched in a 50's McCarthyist paradigm . . . good luck with that. Do you tell people in the real world these things or is it just for us?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are getting seriously paranoid and bizarrely entrenched in a 50's McCarthyist paradigm . . . good luck with that. Do you tell people in the real world these things or is it just for us?


Are you the guy who thinks a nazi is in the Whitehouse?
Yeah.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> we can talk family leave, employee rights, tax rates...everything that would define aggressive state control over the economy...and you don't know shit. We are near the bottom, i.e. least Communist. Social security? You name it.
> Admit to your brethren you don't know fuck all about it.
> 17 countries, my ass.


Youʻre sounding desperate again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> we can talk family leave, employee rights, tax rates...everything that would define aggressive state control over the economy...and you don't know shit. We are near the bottom, i.e. least Communist. Social security? You name it.
> Admit to your brethren you don't know fuck all about it.
> 17 countries, my ass.


My bruddahʻs know better.  You sir, and your brethren are exhibiting what Hayek called the fatal conceit.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> My bruddahʻs know better.  You sir, and your brethren are exhibiting what Hayek called the fatal conceit.


Salma?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They are, but they shouldnt be.
> We should and used to be the anti-commies.
> Today, not so much.
> 
> ...


Such cute terminology! I haven’t heard it in my lifetime, but I’ve seen the signs in old newsreels. “Race mixing is Communist” and things like that. Whenever anybody results to that desperate lame name-calling, I know they’re very scared. And they have always failed. America always wins.
Ya see, we have always had demagogues scaring people. They get fans, like you. Then they go too far. Remember McCarthy taking on the generals in hearings and telling them who was more American? We showed him. Remember Nixon telling us that the Watergate hearings were nonsense and part of a liberal conspiracy? Where did he end up?
Now we have you folks with the same tired bullshit. The Justice Department and the FBI are part of a commie plot and the real Americans are Trump and co. 
We’ll see how this one goes too, fella.
But keep saying “pinko.” Your grandpa would be proud you’re keeping the term alive.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Such cute terminology! I haven’t heard it in my lifetime, but I’ve seen the signs in old newsreels. “Race mixing is Communist” and things like that. Whenever anybody results to that desperate lame name-calling, I know they’re very scared. And they have always failed. America always wins.


Ive race mixed a few cocktails in my time, but its not always best to be fastest.
Communists dont generally have much to mix with, so they kill the misery straight up.
Pinkos like you can celebrate because the rest of us pull the weight.

I got a million of em.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ive race mixed a few cocktails in my time, but its not always best to be fastest.
> Communists dont generally have much to mix with, so they kill the misery straight up.
> Pinkos like you can celebrate because the rest of us pull the weight.
> 
> I got a million of em.


Huh? Are you hammered? Looks like you’re filling out a mad libs form. Were losers still using the term “pinko” when mad libs was popular? I don’t think so.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Are you the guy who thinks a nazi is in the Whitehouse?
> Yeah.


You are kicking these guys butts tonight, nice posts.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 16, 2018)

How did that old kids song go?

Oh yeah, Joe and Ricky... sitting in a tree.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> My bruddahʻs know better.


*WORD*


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> How did that old kids song go?
> 
> Oh yeah, Joe and Ricky... sitting in a tree.


It’s sweet, but at least they’re not “pinkos.” 
I don’t have any stupid childish names to call them, do you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> How did that old kids song go?
> 
> Oh yeah, Joe and Ricky... sitting in a tree.


It's just funny watching Ricky beat you guys with one hand.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> How did that old kids song go?
> 
> Oh yeah, Joe and Ricky... sitting in a tree.


I like you, but only as a friend.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It’s sweet, but at least they’re not “pinkos.”
> I don’t have any stupid childish names to call them, do you?


You should be used to getting your ass handed to you.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I like you, but only as a friend.


Yes... that's what Joe keeps telling me too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I like you, but only as a friend.


Jealousy is not a good look on these people, they aren't even hiding it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes... that's what Joe keeps telling me too.


You'll find someone.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes... that's what Joe keeps telling me too.


I love everyone, that's just my nature.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You'll find someone.


Well I'm sure I'll never have what you and Joe have.  But if I can just get someone to look at me the way Ivanka looks at Justin Trudeau... I would be happy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well I'm sure I'll never have what you and Joe have.  But if I can just get someone to look at me the way Ivanka looks at Justin Trudeau... I would be happy.


Use your words and compliment the man you're attracted to.
Tell him the things you'd like to hear, and dont always talk about yourself.
Be a good listener.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Use your words and compliment the man you're attracted to.
> Tell him the things you'd like to hear, and dont always talk about yourself.
> Be a good listener.


If my wife heard or saw me use the term “pinko,” she’d be so embarrassed for me. And her dad is a conservative republican. He’d be embarrassed too.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Salma?


Selma. No.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Are you the guy who thinks a nazi is in the Whitehouse?
> Yeah.


Trump is a blank slate who drifts with the wind. Who ever is blowing wind up his skirt gets his interest at that moment . . . of course he does have racist past. He enables nazis, racist, tax cutters, big government spenders, Putin, DACA supporters and those against DACA, pro-immigration groups and anti-immigration groups, those who abuse their power and position, hawks and doves alike . . .  just depends on who he spoke with last.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> If my wife heard or saw me use the term “pinko,” she’d be so embarrassed for me. And her dad is a conservative republican. He’d be embarrassed too.


Trust me, he already is.
Both of them.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are kicking these guys butts tonight, nice posts.


HB Ed use to give off that same kinda ass licker vibe that you have been doing lately, so eager to please. It's really creepy, just saying. Reminds me of the Giovanni Ribisi character in the Costner movie, The Postman, creepy.


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I’m not a Commie. I want to be like Sweden!



*No .....you're not a Communist. *
*You're a Welfarist in need of a " Dignity " card refill...*


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Such cute terminology! I haven’t heard it in my lifetime, but I’ve seen the signs in old newsreels. “Race mixing is Communist” and things like that. Whenever anybody results to that desperate lame name-calling, I know they’re very scared. And they have always failed. America always wins.
> Ya see, we have always had demagogues scaring people. They get fans, like you. Then they go too far. Remember McCarthy taking on the generals in hearings and telling them who was more American? We showed him. Remember Nixon telling us that the Watergate hearings were nonsense and part of a liberal conspiracy? Where did he end up?
> Now we have you folks with the same tired bullshit. The Justice Department and the FBI are part of a commie plot and the real Americans are Trump and co.
> We’ll see how this one goes too, fella.
> But keep saying “pinko.” Your grandpa would be proud you’re keeping the term alive.


*You are a " Pinko "....and stop calling Forum posters " Fella " ...it's like yur a " Fag " or something.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> How did that old kids song go?
> 
> Oh yeah, Joe and Ricky... sitting in a tree.



*Mr Turd .....you really should quit, you already have two black eyes*
*and one sore " Fag ".*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I see. Canada, with universal health care and public education?


Do you also see that Canada has zero financial crisis?

_Canada enjoyed solid economic growth from 1993 through 2007. The global economic crisis of 2007-08 moved the Canadian economy into sharp recession by late 2008, and Ottawa posted its first fiscal deficit in 2009 after 12 years of surplus. Canada's major banks emerged from the financial crisis of 2008-09 among the strongest in the world, owing to the financial sector's tradition of conservative lending practices and strong capitalization. Since the fall in world oil prices in 2014, Canada has achieved modest economic growth.--CIA World Fact Book
_
When you have fiscal discipline you can have universal health care and public education.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Sweden, the "social democrat state" in all its government-funded programs?


A military power during the 17th century, Sweden has not participated in any war for two centuries. An armed neutrality was preserved in both world wars. Sweden's long-successful economic formula of a capitalist system intermixed with substantial welfare elements was challenged in the 1990s by high unemployment and in 2000-02 and 2009 by the global economic downturns, *but fiscal discipline over the past several years has allowed the country to weather economic vagaries. Sweden joined the EU in 1995, but the public rejected the introduction of the euro in a 2003 referendum.*

Sweden’s small, open, and competitive economy has been thriving and Sweden has achieved an enviable standard of living with its combination of free-market capitalism and extensive welfare benefits. *Sweden remains outside the euro zone largely out of concern that joining the European Economic and Monetary Union would diminish the country’s sovereignty over its welfare system.*

Sovreignty and fiscal discipline = more control of government funded programs.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> New Zealand, with highly subsidized health care?


With Long wait times albeit excellent services.  Ronald McDonald's homes in Christchurch were a critical part of assisting my brother in law as he and his wife were able to be housed at an RMH on the hospital campus as my niece was battling a life threatening lung disease of unknown etiology for a month or so.  Capitalism and Charity working together.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Have you looked at employee rights in the Netherlands?  Or the free health care for all minors?


I have.  And when your obesity rates are 17% less than the U.S., healthcare is less risky and thus cheaper with the last three countries you mentioned spending about 6% of GDP less than the U.S..   As far Dutch employee rights go is it still employee at will?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Parse my words if you want to but we both know who you are on here arguing for....  And it ain't Gary.


Parse my words and you'll see that I am. Peruse the Essential Economics for Politicians thread if you dare.  Lol!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You are a " Pinko "....and stop calling Forum posters " Fella " ...it's like yur a " Fag " or something.*


No something about it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I’m not a Commie. I want to be like Sweden!


Sweden remains outside the euro zone largely out of concern that joining the European Economic and Monetary Union would diminish the country’s sovereignty over its welfare system.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> But Sweden is less communist than us. Your boy Iz told us that today.


You're welcome

Sweden’s small, open, and competitive economy has been thriving and Sweden has achieved an enviable standard of living with its *combination of free-market capitalism and extensive welfare benefits. Sweden remains outside the euro zone largely out of concern that joining the European Economic and Monetary Union would diminish the country’s sovereignty over its welfare system.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 17, 2018)

Denmark has evolved into a modern, prosperous nation that is participating in the general political and economic integration of Europe.* It joined NATO in 1949 and the EEC (now the EU) in 1973. However, the country has opted out of certain elements of the EU's Maastricht Treaty, including the European Economic and Monetary Union, European defense cooperation, and issues concerning certain justice and home affairs.*

This thoroughly modern market economy features advanced industry with world-leading firms in pharmaceuticals, maritime shipping, and renewable energy, and a high-tech agricultural sector. Danes enjoy a high standard of living, and the Danish economy is characterized by extensive government welfare measures and an equitable distribution of income. An aging population will be a long-term issue.

*Denmark’s small open economy is highly dependent on foreign trade, and the government strongly supports trade liberalization.* Denmark is a net exporter of food, oil, and gas and enjoys a comfortable balance of payments surplus, but depends on imports of raw materials for the manufacturing sector.

*Denmark is a member of the EU but not the eurozone. Despite previously meeting the criteria to join the European Economic and Monetary Union, Denmark has negotiated an opt-out with the EU and is not required to adopt the euro.*

Denmark is experiencing a modest economic expansion. The economy grew by 2.0% in 2016 and an estimated 2.3% in 2017. The expansion is expected to decline slightly in 2018. Unemployment stood at 5.8% in 2017, based on the national measure. The labor market was tight in 2017, with corporations experiencing some difficulty finding appropriately-skilled workers to fill billets. The Danish Government offers extensive programs to train unemployed persons to work in sectors that need qualified workers.

Denmark maintained a healthy budget surplus for many years up to 2008, but the global financial crisis swung the budget balance into deficit. The 2017 deficit was 0.6%. *The government projects a lower deficit in 2018, and public debt (EMU debt) as a share of GDP is expected to decline. The Danish Government plans to address tax reform and increased defense spending in 2018.

You're welcome.
*


----------



## xav10 (Apr 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You're welcome
> 
> Sweden’s small, open, and competitive economy has been thriving and Sweden has achieved an enviable standard of living with its *combination of free-market capitalism and extensive welfare benefits. Sweden remains outside the euro zone largely out of concern that joining the European Economic and Monetary Union would diminish the country’s sovereignty over its welfare system.*


Extensive welfare benefits. Whatever extensive government benefits do they offer to become less communistic than us?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Denmark has evolved into a modern, prosperous nation that is participating in the general political and economic integration of Europe.* It joined NATO in 1949 and the EEC (now the EU) in 1973. However, the country has opted out of certain elements of the EU's Maastricht Treaty, including the European Economic and Monetary Union, European defense cooperation, and issues concerning certain justice and home affairs.*
> 
> This thoroughly modern market economy features advanced industry with world-leading firms in pharmaceuticals, maritime shipping, and renewable energy, and a high-tech agricultural sector. Danes enjoy a high standard of living, and the Danish economy is characterized by extensive government welfare measures and an equitable distribution of income. An aging population will be a long-term issue.
> 
> ...


“Extensive programs to train unemployed workers.”
What other extensive government programs do they have to make them less communist than us? Do go on.
Although, it’s common knowledge that all of Scandinavia is less Communist than us, isn’t it?
LOL!!!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> “Extensive programs to train unemployed workers.”
> What other extensive government programs do they have to make them less communist than us? Do go on.
> Although, it’s common knowledge that all of Scandinavia is less Communist than us, isn’t it?
> LOL!!!


I think you missed something.
It aint "us", its you people.
Us people are the reason you people dont drag all of us down.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Extensive welfare benefits. Whatever extensive government benefits do they offer to become less communistic than us?


Your love of big government is showing again..


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> “Extensive programs to train unemployed workers.”
> What other extensive government programs do they have to make them less communist than us? Do go on.
> Although, it’s common knowledge that all of Scandinavia is less Communist than us, isn’t it?


Yes they are.  
https://www.heritage.org/index/ranking


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 17, 2018)

You people often miss the reason for their extensive social programs.  Fiscal discipline and risk mitigation via euro opt out
https://www.heritage.org/index/ranking


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think you missed something.
> It aint "us", its you people.
> Us people are the reason you people dont drag all of us down.


Same lack of understanding as usual for the RFGʻs.  They see many social programs as good and thus substantiating our social programs, albeit less communist than Scandanavia.  But when you look at Scandinavia you can actually see that their programs are supported and thus funded through adherence to fiscal discipline that relies on risk management. 
U.S. doesnʻt do as well in anything that takes financial discipline hence our lower economic freedom ranking.  Scandinavia is also ,on average, half as fat as we are.  That makes for less disease and lower HC/HI cost that are 6 to 7 percent of GDP lower than the U.S.


----------



## Wez (Apr 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Same lack of understanding as usual for the RFGʻs.  They see many social programs as good and thus substantiating our social programs, albeit less communist than Scandanavia.  But when you look at Scandinavia you can actually see that their programs are supported and thus funded through adherence to fiscal discipline that relies on risk management.
> U.S. doesnʻt do as well in anything that takes financial discipline hence our lower economic freedom ranking.  Scandinavia is also ,on average, half as fat as we are.  That makes for less disease and lower HC/HI cost that are 6 to 7 percent of GDP lower than the U.S.


But Venezuela and QE....and again...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 17, 2018)

Wez said:


> But Venezuela and QE....and again...


Arenʻt you tired of being beat down by facts?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Arenʻt you tired of being beat down by facts?


My guess would be no.


----------



## Wez (Apr 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Arenʻt you tired of being beat down by facts?


What "facts" have you beaten me down with, lol?  Delusional victories...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 17, 2018)

Wez said:


> What "facts" have you beaten me down with, lol?  Delusional victories...


The facts youʻve come to love and quote.


----------



## Wez (Apr 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The facts youʻve come to love and quote.


You've mistaken the random rants from a clown as a source of parody, for "facts".


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No something about it.


*He's a " Cigarette " that likes to be " Lit " !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 17, 2018)

Wez said:


> You've mistaken the random rants from a clown as a source of parody, for "facts".


I didnʻt think you a Maduro fan.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The facts youʻve come to love and quote.


You certainly live in a world solely realized only in your own mind . . . I remember those kind of delusional kids from elementary school. I thought they all had grown up and out of that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly live in a world solely realized only in your own mind . . . I remember those kind of delusional kids from elementary school. I thought they all had grown up and out of that.


You people need to make up your minds as to whether the world is solely realized in my mind or the minds of others that I cut and paste or both.  Otherwise watching you argue with yourself is hilarious.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people need to make up your minds as to whether the world is solely realized in my mind or the minds of others that I cut and paste or both.  Otherwise watching you argue with yourself is hilarious.


That is the only argument those people have 1/2 a chance of winning.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is the only argument those people have 1/2 a chance of winning.


1/2 is extremely generous.  Youʻre a “giver” huh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 1/2 is extremely generous.  Youʻre a “giver” huh?


OBVI.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2018)

A senior Japanese finance ministry official resigned Wednesday after being accused of sexual misconduct in the latest embarrassment for Prime Minister Shinzo Abe's embattled government, already hit by cronyism and other scandals.

Vice Finance Minister Junichi Fukuda denied the allegations but submitted his resignation, citing difficulties carrying out his duties because of escalating criticism and attention.

Last week, the Weekly Shincho magazine published sexually suggestive remarks that Fukuda allegedly made to an unidentified female reporter earlier this year. The magazine released parts of what it said was an audio recording of Fukuda's remarks, and alleged that he routinely made similar comments to female reporters in private conversations.

The finance ministry is urging the alleged victim to come forward so it can hear from both sides in its investigation to determine whether there was sexual misconduct. Women's rights groups and lawmakers have accused the investigators of lacking sensitivity and privacy awareness, and demanded that Fukuda's boss, Finance Minister Taro Aso, also step down.

Aso has said the voice sounded like Fukuda's, and the comments might once have passed unquestioned but are now not acceptable. But he added that Fukuda could not be held accountable for sexual misconduct until the remarks' context and the alleged victim are known.

"Because no victim has come out, there is only a wrongdoer who has been put on the spot and it's a one-sided story," Aso said. "Fukuda could be the victim instead of a wrongdoer."

Late Wednesday, TV Asahi announced that the woman was its reporter and had recorded the conversation as evidence. It said she provided the recording to the magazine after her own boss said it would be difficult to report the incident on the TV network. It did not release the reporter's name.

A TV Asahi official told a news conference that it regretted how the reporter's complaint had been handled and said the network plans to lodge a protest with the finance ministry over sexual harassment.

Fukuda told reporters that he couldn't tell if the voice in the recording was his. "But at least I have no recollection of making an outrageous conversation like that," he added. "I am not aware of making any remark that could be taken as sexual harassment."

In the alleged conversation, the man described as Fukuda says "I want to kiss you" and repeatedly asks questions such as "Can I touch your breasts?" and "Can I tie your hands behind your back?"

Fukuda acknowledged having regular one-on-one meetings with members of the finance ministry press club — most of whom work for major Japanese newspapers and broadcast companies — but denied making such remarks. He did not rule out having slightly sexual conversations, or "word play," with bar hostesses after work.

He said he planned to file a defamation suit against the magazine, which is expected to publish a follow-up story on Thursday. The magazine has said it stands by its reporting.

Fukuda said he regretted causing trouble for his already embattled ministry, which has also been hit by a cronyism scandal linked to Abe's wife. Another senior finance official earlier stepped down and a third ministry official committed suicide over document tampering related to the questionable purchase of state land by a ultra-nationalistic school that Abe's wife briefly served as honorary principal.

Abe himself faces another scandal involving alleged favorable treatment given to a friend who opened a veterinary college, and accusations of mishandling of documents at the finance ministry and several other ministries.

The mounting scandals have called into question Abe's chances of securing a third term as party leader this September, which seemed assured earlier this year, and could even force him to step down before the leadership race.

Separately, a governor in northern Japan resigned Wednesday over a magazine report that he had paid money and given gifts to women whom he met on internet dating sites.

Ryuichi Yoneyama, governor of Niigata, acknowledged the money and gifts but said he was in relationships with the women and was not buying sex. The 50-year-old lawyer and doctor is single.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A senior Japanese finance ministry official resigned Wednesday after being accused of sexual misconduct in the latest embarrassment for Prime Minister Shinzo Abe's embattled government, already hit by cronyism and other scandals.
> 
> Vice Finance Minister Junichi Fukuda denied the allegations but submitted his resignation, citing difficulties carrying out his duties because of escalating criticism and attention.
> 
> ...


Is there some reason you dont want to share the author of the "story"?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is there some reason you dont want to share the author of the "story"?


You'll have to explain "author" to the duck....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is there some reason you dont want to share the author of the "story"?


by MARI YAMAGUCHI, AP


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is there some reason you dont want to share the author of the "story"?


Have you ever asked nono that question?


----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A senior Japanese finance ministry official resigned Wednesday after being accused of sexual misconduct in the latest embarrassment for Prime Minister Shinzo Abe's embattled government, already hit by cronyism and other scandals.
> 
> Vice Finance Minister Junichi Fukuda denied the allegations but submitted his resignation, citing difficulties carrying out his duties because of escalating criticism and attention.
> 
> ...



*So let's get something straight Rat........*
*Anyone who deals with President Donald J. Trump is going to*
*be hit with slime from you Pussy Ass Eunuch shit slingers who can't do or*
*accomplish anything....All you " can " do is attempt to DRAG any/everyone*
*who's party to Making America Great Again down to your SUBHUMAN level !*

*Got it !*

*You really are a Class " A " LYING Piece of Shit...*


----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Have you ever asked nono that question?



*I'm accountable.....Ya Lying Piece of SHIT....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Have you ever asked nono that question?


No, you do it for me.
Just curious, who.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No, you do it for me.
> Just curious, who.


Union Boy Madd.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A senior Japanese finance ministry official resigned Wednesday after being *accused* of sexual misconduct in the latest embarrassment for Prime Minister Shinzo Abe's embattled government, already hit by cronyism and other scandals.
> 
> Vice Finance Minister Junichi Fukuda denied the *allegations* but submitted his resignation, citing difficulties carrying out his duties because of escalating criticism and attention.
> 
> ...


It's like a magnet isn't it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's like a magnet isn't it?


He quit did he not? Right up Trump's alley.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He quit did he not? Right up Trump's alley.


Hanapaa


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hanapaa


Hana Hou.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2018)

A small town in metro Atlanta is preparing for a controversial rally.

Barricades and fencing are in place around a city park in Newnan where a rally by a Michigan-based neo-Nazi group is set to take place Saturday afternoon, WSBTV.comreported.


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A small town in metro Atlanta is preparing for a controversial rally.
> 
> Barricades and fencing are in place around a city park in Newnan where a rally by a Michigan-based neo-Nazi group is set to take place Saturday afternoon, WSBTV.comreported.


*Damn Democrats always build barricades and fences for themselves ........*

*So the Terrorist arm of the Democratic Party is once again staging another *
*" City Park " event....only Liberal/Democrats would do this/only a Liberal *
*Troll named " Rat " would promote it....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Damn Democrats always build barricades and fences for themselves ........*
> 
> *So the Terrorist arm of the Democratic Party is once again staging another *
> *" City Park " event....only Liberal/Democrats would do this/only a Liberal *
> *Troll named " Rat " would promote it....!*


Union Boy has many hats.


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Union Boy has many hats.



*Wonder how many of the Texas " Women "at the Funeral are whispering about the *
*Sex Slave Cult Scandal involving Hillary as she sits on the front row with Bill the *
*Street Corner " zipper " King....*

*She will go down for this one.....Watch.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2018)

*It's been another tough week for Trump and the truth*





 David Knowles 5 hours ago

When it comes to telling the truth, President Trump has a problem.

In the past week alone, Trump has contradicted his own claims that he did not know where his lawyer Michael Cohen received $130,000 in hush money paid to porn actress Stormy Daniels before the 2016 election. His former personal physician, Harold Bornstein, disclosed that Trump himself had dictated the glowing assessment of the candidate’s health that was released during the campaign. The president falsely portrayed the status of three U.S. hostages in North Korea, tweeting, “As everybody is aware, the past Administration has long been asking for three hostages to be released from a North Korean Labor camp, but to no avail. Stay tuned!” In fact, two of the three hostages were taken captive during Trump’s term, not Barack Obama’s presidency.

During Thursday’s briefing, reporters peppered White House press secretary Sarah Sanders with questions about Trump’s casual relationship with the truth.

“Could you explain why the president, when he answered questions by reporters a few weeks ago about the $130,000 payment from Michael Cohen to Stormy Daniels, why the president was not truthful with the American people and with the people in this room?” the Associated Press’s Zeke Miller asked.

“As Mayor Giuliani stated, and I’ll refer you back to his comments, this was information that the president didn’t know at the time but eventually learned,” Sanders replied.

In a follow-up, ABC News’ Jonathan Karl piled on.

“When the president so often says things that turn out not to be true, when the president and the White House show what appears to be a blatant disregard for the truth, how are the American people to trust or believe what is said here or what is said by the president?”

Sanders’s answer — that she offers “the very best information” she has at the time — was telling, and did little to dispel a growing skepticism that the information she provides can be taken at face value.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/another-tough-week-trump-truth-201516841.html


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *It's been another tough week for Trump and the truth*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Yahoo News.....what do you expect from a Rodent.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2018)

“Wittingly or not, Mr. Trump’s representatives have used a subtle psychological strategy to defend his falsehoods: They encourage people to reflect on how the falsehoods _could have been_ true,” Effron wrote.

It’s through that lens that one might understand the statements made by Sanders, who — like her predecessors — is tasked with spinning the president’s tweeted and off-the-cuff remarks into the realm of reason. Last month, for example, she was asked by a reporter to justify Trump’s resurfaced claim that millions of Americans had participated in voter fraud in the 2016 election.

“The president still strongly feels that there was a large amount of voter fraud, and attempted to do a thorough review of it, but a lot of states didn’t want to cooperate or participate,” Sanders said from her White House podium. “We certainly know that there were a large number of instances reported, but we can’t be sure how much because we weren’t able to conduct a full review that the president wanted.”

So could Trump have convinced himself he wasn’t involved in Cohen’s payment to Stormy Daniels, or that he wasn’t the author of the medical report issued under Bornstein’s name, or that two of the three U.S. hostages in North Korea weren’t captured during his own term in office? Anything is possible, and no one can know for sure what’s in his mind.

But there’s a simpler explanation, and it doesn’t reflect well on him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2018)

Other conservatives have also been troubled by Trump’s casual relationship with the truth.

“What does public life look like without the constraining internal force of character — without the firm ethical commitments often (though not exclusively) rooted in faith?” Michael Gerson wrote in the Washington Post last year. “It looks like a presidential campaign unable to determine right from wrong and loyalty from disloyalty. It looks like an administration engaged in a daily assault on truth and convinced that might makes right. It looks like the residual scum left from retreating political principle — the worship of money, power, and self-promoted fame. The Trumpian trinity.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Other conservatives have also been troubled by Trump’s casual relationship with the truth.
> 
> “What does public life look like without the constraining internal force of character — without the firm ethical commitments often (though not exclusively) rooted in faith?” Michael Gerson wrote in the Washington Post last year. “It looks like a presidential campaign unable to determine right from wrong and loyalty from disloyalty. It looks like an administration engaged in a daily assault on truth and convinced that might makes right. It looks like the residual scum left from retreating political principle — the worship of money, power, and self-promoted fame. The Trumpian trinity.”


Yawn


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “Wittingly or not, Mr. Trump’s representatives have used a subtle psychological strategy to defend his falsehoods: They encourage people to reflect on how the falsehoods _could have been_ true,” Effron wrote.
> 
> It’s through that lens that one might understand the statements made by Sanders, who — like her predecessors — is tasked with spinning the president’s tweeted and off-the-cuff remarks into the realm of reason. Last month, for example, she was asked by a reporter to justify Trump’s resurfaced claim that millions of Americans had participated in voter fraud in the 2016 election.
> 
> ...


Suckers


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

*Breaking: Judge blasts special counsel in Manafort hearing*
Ed Morrissey May 04, 2018 12:01 PM
Top Pick





“You don’t really care about Mr. Manafort’s bank fraud.”


----------



## nononono (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Other conservatives have also been troubled by Trump’s casual relationship with the truth.
> 
> “What does public life look like without the constraining internal force of character — without the firm ethical commitments often (though not exclusively) rooted in faith?” Michael Gerson wrote in the Washington Post last year. “It looks like a presidential campaign unable to determine right from wrong and loyalty from disloyalty. It looks like an administration engaged in a daily assault on truth and convinced that might makes right. It looks like the residual scum left from retreating political principle — the worship of money, power, and self-promoted fame. The Trumpian trinity.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2018)

In a speech to the National Rifle Association (NRA) on Friday, Trump mimicked the shooting of victims in the Paris rampage and said if civilians had been armed "it would have been a whole different story."

Other French politicians, including the mayor of Paris, took issue with Trump's comments, after he acted out the scene of the massacre by Islamist assailants at Paris' Bataclan concert hall, where 90 of the 130 victims of the attacks died.

"They took their time and gunned them down one by one. Boom! Come over here. Boom! Come over here. Boom!," Trump said, using his hands in a gun gesture.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/anger-france-britain-over-trumps-gun-law-speech-114117189.html


----------



## espola (May 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In a speech to the National Rifle Association (NRA) on Friday, Trump mimicked the shooting of victims in the Paris rampage and said if civilians had been armed "it would have been a whole different story."
> 
> Other French politicians, including the mayor of Paris, took issue with Trump's comments, after he acted out the scene of the massacre by Islamist assailants at Paris' Bataclan concert hall, where 90 of the 130 victims of the attacks died.
> 
> ...


The Kindergarten president.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 6, 2018)

espola said:


> The Kindergarten president.


With a preschool congress......


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2018)

espola said:


> The Kindergarten president.


Age appropriate for you people.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Age appropriate for you people.


The "grownups".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2018)

espola said:


> The Kindergarten president.


There's that one clip of him sitting in a tiny chair with small kids where he is struggling to have any actual dialog with them and he is trying to command the spotlight instead of just being human that is so cringeworthy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Age appropriate for you people.


He's your hero . . . maybe he can teach you about economics and math . . . he had the numbers at his inaugural pegged within a million or so and he will help the rich.


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2018)

espola said:


> The Kindergarten president.


*Did you return the stolen balls yet......*

*Thief.*


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There's that one clip of him sitting in a tiny chair with small kids where he is struggling to have any actual dialog with them and he is trying to command the spotlight instead of just being human that is so cringeworthy.


*Horseshit.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 6, 2018)

espola said:


> The Kindergarten president.


Class is in session.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Class is in session.


So you are delving into whataboutism I see . . . thing is, not matter what others do or what has been done before it doesn't excuse something else done by someone else.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are delving into whataboutism I see . . . thing is, not matter what others do or what has been done before it doesn't excuse something else done by someone else.


Stop babbling and watch the movie.
2 minutes of hate will commence directly after the presentation.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Stop babbling and watch the movie.
> 2 minutes of hate will commence directly after the presentation.


We've been experiencing the uprising of and bolstering for hate by, and circling around, Trump since he came down the escalator, and he's our President.


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are delving into whataboutism I see . . . thing is, not matter what others do or what has been done before it doesn't excuse something else done by someone else.



*What Planet did you come from .......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We've been experiencing the uprising of and bolstering for hate for Trump since he came down the escalator, and he's our President.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2018)

Trump asks for people to hate him, he knows it keeps you happy.


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump asks for people to hate him, he knows it keeps you happy.



*Your posting history does note bode well for your mental health outlook.......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2018)

When Joe Arpaio, the former Maricopa County sheriff, announced his Senate candidacy on Tuesday, he became the fourth viable Republican 2018 congressional candidate who’s been convicted of a crime. And like two of the other GOP cons running for office, he has cited his criminal record as a partial justification for his candidacy.

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/joe-arpaio-2018-election_us_5a563b5ae4b03417e8743168


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When Joe Arpaio, the former Maricopa County sheriff, announced his Senate candidacy on Tuesday, he became the fourth viable Republican 2018 congressional candidate who’s been convicted of a crime. And like two of the other GOP cons running for office, he has cited his criminal record as a partial justification for his candidacy.
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/joe-arpaio-2018-election_us_5a563b5ae4b03417e8743168


Maybe, but when Obama and Holder are pulling the strings you get a pass.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe, but when Obama and Holder are pulling the strings you get a pass.


Judges decision, not their's.


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Judges decision, not their's.


*NO !*

*A criminal Cartels Decision.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Judges decision, not their's.


Yeah


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah


Sarcasm or are you actually trying to slip a sliver of honesty in hoping the others won't notice?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sarcasm or are you actually trying to slip a sliver of honesty in hoping the others won't notice?


Just stating how gullible you really are.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just stating how gullible you really are.


Oh, I see, I outed you so you now need to defense mode, I understand . . . if not the other "Our Gang" members would boot you from the 'He-man woman haters club'.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh, I see, I outed you so you now need to defense mode, I understand . . . if not the other "Our Gang" members would boot you from the 'He-man woman haters club'.


You outed me? Now that's funny.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You outed me? Now that's funny.


Yeah you are right, why would I ever think you would stop being a court jester for one moment and be an honest, responsible, adult for once in here . . . gullible it is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah you are right, why would I ever think you would stop being a court jester for one moment and be an honest, responsible, adult for once in here . . . gullible it is.



*Feds Charge Sheriff Arpaio With Criminal Contempt-of-Court*
*www.breitbart.com*/texas/2016/10/25/feds-charge-sheriff-*arpaio*...
Arizona Sheriff Joe *Arpaio* has been officially charged with criminal contempt-of-court over claims he ignored a judge ... *Arpaio* has criticized *Holder* for among ...

*Sheriff Joe to Eric Holder: 'Prove it!' - WND*
*www.wnd.com*/2012/01/*sheriff-joe-to-eric-holder-prove*-it
Jan 06, 2012 · Maverick Arizona Sheriff Joe *Arpaio* is challenging the Obama administration’s Department of Justice to present evidence to back its charge that his office is discriminating against Hispanics. “Prove it,” *Arpaio* said in remarks directed at *Holder* in an interview with *WND*. “If Eric *Holder* …


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Feds Charge Sheriff Arpaio With Criminal Contempt-of-Court*
> *www.breitbart.com*/texas/2016/10/25/feds-charge-sheriff-*arpaio*...
> Arizona Sheriff Joe *Arpaio* has been officially charged with criminal contempt-of-court over claims he ignored a judge ... *Arpaio* has criticized *Holder* for among ...
> 
> ...


 . . . and? He ignored a judge amongst other unsavory things he did for publicity or because his obsessions kept him away from what he was supposed to be doing, upholding the law. Lawmen are charged with upholding the law, not questioning or being combative about. Your hero wasn't good at upholding the rule of law and actually broke it, period.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and? He ignored a judge amongst other unsavory things he did for publicity or because his obsessions kept him away from what he was supposed to be doing, upholding the law. Lawmen are charged with upholding the law, not questioning or being combative about. Your hero wasn't good at upholding the rule of law and actually broke it, period.


Maybe, but without Obama and holder getting involved it never would have happened, kind of like those guns going to Mexico and killing US border agents.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe, but without Obama and holder getting involved it never would have happened, kind of like those guns going to Mexico and killing US border agents.


Funny how you go with the company line on those and ignore the whole story.

So the thrust of the GOP storyline is overzealous gun-grabbers at Obama’s ATF took risks that led directly to the murder of a Border Patrol agent.

But the piece in Fortune, in which reporter Katherine Eban interviewed many of the agents involved for the first time ever, completely demolishes this version of events. (It’s worth a full read).

Eban reveals that the ATF never intentionally walked the guns, save one important exception that we’ll get to momentarily. Instead, they were unable to obtain warrants to arrest the purchasers. Prosecutors were extremely wary of arresting straw buyers, either for fear of retribution from the NRA—who hammered ATF in 2005 for seizing guns from a straw buyer—or because they were gun aficionados themselves. One local prosecutor was reportedly seen behind a table at a gun show and was philosophically opposed to those arrests.

So, unable to arrest the buyers, the agent running Fast and Furious resigned his unit to simply tracking the purchases in hopes of using the evidence later. This is a world away from purposefully letting the guns go, and Eban chronicles numerous efforts by the ATF agents to overcome bureaucratic and legal obstacles and arrest the buyers—they just weren’t able to do it.

The one exception is agent John Dodson, who used $2,500 in taxpayer money to buy six guns from a local dealer, passed them to a trafficker, and then took a long vacation. This is the only proven instance of gun-walking under Fast and Furious—and Dodson, incredibly, was the “brave whistleblower” who exposed the entire operation.

Eban reports that Dodson hated his boss Dave Voth because Voth supposedly “treated him like shit.” Dodson disobeyed a direct order from Voth not to walk guns in this manner—and then, a few months later, went to CBS News with allegations that the ATF “ordered” him to walk guns and that in fact it was a common practice there.

CBS News never fully checked out his story, and never talked to Voth—and still hasn’t retracted the piece. Yet neither Dodson nor anyone else has ever proven there were orders to perform gun-walking, nor proven any other episode other that Dodson’s own. (Voth was deeply shocked by Dodson’s actions—a “blow he couldn’t fathom,” according to Eban, who added that he began losing weight and sleep. “There would be no way,” Both is quoted as saying, “to foreshadow this.”)

https://www.thenation.com/article/facts-get-way-gops-fast-and-furious-investigation/

Arpaio and his backers largely blame the Obama administration for his troubles. Trump even said the timing of the contempt case being brought two weeks before the election cost Arpaio his job.
“Thank you @realdonaldtrump for seeing my conviction for what it is: a political witch hunt by holdovers in the Obama justice department!” Arpaio said in a tweet shortly after the president issued the pardon.

The truth is the civil rights cases that were the source of Arpaio’s legal problems began during the administration of President George W. Bush, and the judge who recommended the contempt-of-court charge against the Republican sheriff is a conservative who was appointed by Bush.

The judge who found Arpaio guilty of a crime was nominated to the bench by President Bill Clinton.

https://www.mercurynews.com/2017/08/31/facts-undercut-claim-that-arpaio-case-was-driven-by-politics/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how you go with the company line on those and ignore the whole story.
> 
> So the thrust of the GOP storyline is overzealous gun-grabbers at Obama’s ATF took risks that led directly to the murder of a Border Patrol agent.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about "see you at the bill signing" GWB?
I am sure the corrupt Obama admin didn't intend to kill Americans, but that is what happens when you have dopes in positions of power and that is a lot of dopes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you talking about "see you at the bill signing" GWB?
> I am sure the corrupt Obama admin didn't intend to kill Americans, but that is what happens when you have dopes in positions of power and that is a lot of dopes.


Not much of a reader are ya?


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah you are right, why would I ever think you would stop being a court jester for one moment and be an honest, responsible, adult for once in here . . . gullible it is.


Oh Boy.....
Look in the mirror Fool....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not much of a reader are ya?


I'm a great reader, just not much of a believer.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I'm a great reader, just not much of a believer.


Oh you believe alright, you believe the anti-democracy BS that is being funneled through your select media sources.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 8, 2018)

Quack quack quack quack QUACK QUACK quack quack quack QUACK.....


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and? He ignored a judge amongst other unsavory things he did for publicity or because his obsessions kept him away from what he was supposed to be doing, upholding the law. Lawmen are charged with upholding the law, not questioning or being combative about. Your hero wasn't good at upholding the rule of law and actually broke it, period.


*Rodent.....do some research. You're sadly very misinformed.*


----------



## Nonononono (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and? He ignored a judge amongst other unsavory things he did for publicity or because his obsessions kept him away from what he was supposed to be doing, upholding the law. Lawmen are charged with upholding the law, not questioning or being combative about. Your hero wasn't good at upholding the rule of law and actually broke it, period.


I thought a news article by a trusted conservative leaning newspaper of record that clearly stated the fact Arpaio was convicted by a federal court of a felony will put to rest any doubting Thomases.  Alas, it likely will not.


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 2556
> I thought a news article by a trusted conservative leaning newspaper of record that clearly stated the fact Arpaio was convicted by a federal court of a felony will put to rest any doubting Thomases.  Alas, it likely will not.


*San Diego Tribune is NOT Conservative leaning....*
*It's a Liberal Rag that fully endorsed Hillary Rodham Clinton....*
*Once again ..You are a LIAR !*

*Sheriff Joe Arpaio was convicted of a made up crime ....*

*He detained Illegal Immigrants LEGALLY, a MADE UP LAW was*
*used to trap the Sheriff in Court. *
*EVERYTHING Judge Susan Bolton did was despicable and below the*
*belt......She should have been removed immediately.*

*Just because you posted a Newspaper Logo and the results of a *
*Crooked Judge does NOT make it RIGHT or Legal.....*

*Go back in the Water Bob,  swim in your own poop along with*
*all the other water born Lemming......*


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

*Bob = Dumbshit*


----------



## Nonononono (May 8, 2018)

Can anyone identify an objectively “conservative” leaning metropolitan newspaper?  I’ve got an idiot I’m working a sting.  Thanks.


----------



## espola (May 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Can anyone identify an objectively “conservative” leaning metropolitan newspaper?  I’ve got an idiot I’m working a sting.  Thanks.


Washington Times.


----------



## Nonononono (May 8, 2018)

I remember the SD paper being a classic conservative mouthpiece.  Maybe times have changed. 

So here’s the WSJ.  Same reporting on the federal felony criminal conviction of Arpaio.   I think Murdoch owns both the WSJ and Fox News.  Fox News being the mouthpiece for “HANNITY!”

That should end any nincompoop from trying to dispute Arpaio’s actual criminal conviction of a federal felony statute.


----------



## Nonononono (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Washington Times.


Jinx.  You owe me a Coke.  I went full nutter with the WSJ.  Don’t the Moonies own the Times?  Then did when I worked in Congress.


----------



## espola (May 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 2559I remember the SD paper being a classic conservative mouthpiece.  Maybe times have changed.
> 
> So here’s the WSJ.  Same reporting on the federal felony criminal conviction of Arpaio.   I think Murdoch owns both the WSJ and Fox News.  Fox News being the mouthpiece for “HANNITY!”
> 
> That should end any nincompoop from trying to dispute Arpaio’s actual criminal conviction of a federal felony statute.


The Copleys' morning San Diego Union used to be Nixon's favorite newspaper, and the afternoon Tribune, while never directly disagreeing with the Union, took a slightly more centrist (rational) outlook on things.  The Copleys laid off half the staff and declared it to be one paper - Union-Tribune.  Then the whole empire was bought by Doug Manchester, a local rich man who wanted to own a paper.  It swallowed up the North County Times (itself already a merger of Oceanside and Escondido papers) plus a few local papers (like the Poway/RB/PQ paper that had a different front page and masthead name in each of those communities but was pretty much the same inside).  Then the UT et al was merged in with the LA Times in some big conglomerate I don't really understand (tronc? - all lower case) that is supposedly trying to sell off the U-T part to some alleged high-tech gazillionaire if he can really raise some cash.  Since they will no longer have their own printing plant if that happens, it is likely to become an online-only "paper" if that all happens.

I used to get the daily Tribune (since delivery was scheduled so that it would be in my driveway when I got home at night when I had time to read it) plus the Poway Chieftain weekly.  I switched to the North County Times when the U-T "merger" happened and then a few years ago dropped all the paper editions in favor of online news.  Meanwhile the Poway (and now RB) paper became a free paper everybody gets weekly, although it is much thinner than it used to be.


----------



## Nonononono (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> The Copleys' morning San Diego Union used to be Nixon's favorite newspaper, and the afternoon Tribune, while never directly disagreeing with the Union, took a slightly more centrist (rational) outlook on things.  The Copleys laid off half the staff and declared it to be one paper - Union-Tribune.  Then the whole empire was bought by Doug Manchester, a local rich man who wanted to own a paper.  It swallowed up the North County Times (itself already a merger of Oceanside and Escondido papers) plus a few local papers (like the Poway/RB/PQ paper that had a different front page and masthead name in each of those communities but was pretty much the same inside).  Then the UT et al was merged in with the LA Times in some big conglomerate I don't really understand (tronc? - all lower case) that is supposedly trying to sell off the U-T part to some alleged high-tech gazillionaire if he can really raise some cash.  Since they will no longer have their own printing plant if that happens, it is likely to become an online-only "paper" if that all happens.
> 
> I used to get the daily Tribune (since delivery was scheduled so that it would be in my driveway when I got home at night when I had time to read it) plus the Poway Chieftain weekly.  I switched to the North County Times when the U-T "merger" happened and then a few years ago dropped all the paper editions in favor of online news.  Meanwhile the Poway (and now RB) paper became a free paper everybody gets weekly, although it is much thinner than it used to be.


Man you are old.  You subscribed to an afternoon paper?  

I delivered an afternoon paper on my Stingray.  The handlebars held the two ends of the burlap newspaper and each paper strategically folded and rubber banded for maximum throwing distance.  The smell of that bag of rubber bands is the smell of ‘70s youth.

I do remember the Copley’s as owners.  Hedgecock was Mayor.  One of a string of corrupt SD mayors.  My favorite was the guy that felt up Queen Elizabeth.  Can never remember his name.  Good times!


----------



## espola (May 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Man you are old.  You subscribed to an afternoon paper?
> 
> I delivered an afternoon paper on my Stingray.  The handlebars held the two ends of the burlap newspaper and each paper strategically folded and rubber banded for maximum throwing distance.  The smell of that bag of rubber bands is the smell of ‘70s youth.
> 
> I do remember the Copley’s as owners.  Hedgecock was Mayor.  One of a string of corrupt SD mayors.  My favorite was the guy that felt up Queen Elizabeth.  Can never remember his name.  Good times!


Acting Mayor Bill Cleator (who was "acting" because Pete Wilson had become a US Senator).  If you call that brief touch "feeling up" the Queen, then I must confess similarly feeling up some school teachers, cops, and nuns.

Poor Pete - he believed it when they told him he could be President if he just did what he was told. 

From wikipedia -- In April 2017, Hedgecock sued the city of San Diego for "the loss of support, service, love, companionship, society, affection, relations and solace from his wife" (according to court records) after his wife broke her fake breast implants when she tripped on a public street; the lawsuit alleges that the sidewalk was uneven due to a nearby tree, causing Hedgecock's wife to fall.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 2559I remember the SD paper being a classic conservative mouthpiece.  Maybe times have changed.
> 
> So here’s the WSJ.  Same reporting on the federal felony criminal conviction of Arpaio.   I think Murdoch owns both the WSJ and Fox News.  Fox News being the mouthpiece for “HANNITY!”
> 
> That should end any nincompoop from trying to dispute Arpaio’s actual criminal conviction of a federal felony statute.


The saying use to be, "Everything is negotiable", now we have, "Everything is spin-able".


----------



## nononono (May 9, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Man you are old.  You subscribed to an afternoon paper?
> 
> I delivered an afternoon paper on my Stingray.  The handlebars held the two ends of the burlap newspaper and each paper strategically folded and rubber banded for maximum throwing distance.  The smell of that bag of rubber bands is the smell of ‘70s youth.
> 
> I do remember the Copley’s as owners.  Hedgecock was Mayor.  One of a string of corrupt SD mayors.  My favorite was the guy that felt up Queen Elizabeth.  Can never remember his name.  Good times!



*How's it feel to be a Lying Fraud......*

*I'll bet you got " Kicks " every day for poor delivery....*

*Yes I looked it up !*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 9, 2018)

When Pete Wilson was mayor of San San Diego, I recall seeing  a bumper sticker that read : OUR MAYOR IS A PETER


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Obama was not perfect, but few presidents are. However, what he was able to do was unite the country in a way that hadn’t been seen for decades. Since Trump isn’t anywhere near as beloved, he has devoted much of his time and energy to undoing everything Obama has put in place. From affordable birth control and health care for women to policies that combat global warming and welcome immigration, Trump wants it all gone.

Political analyst David Gergen told CNN host Don Lemmon that, Trump’s various deals and policies are,  “more about blowing up the former president’s legacy than anybody wants to admit.”

If there is one thing that Trump despises, it’s being disliked, but with his racist, misogynistic, and ignorant views, he hasn’t been able to escape the wrath of the public or Hollywood. He’s so disturbed by his low approval ratings that he will try anything to combat them.


In fact, in summer 2017, Trump shared an unverified poll that said 61% of the public believed he was a better president than Obama. OK, sir.

Poor Trump couldn’t even let us all enjoy Thanksgiving without trying to make a dig at Obama. During the Presidential Turkey pardon in 2017, he quipped,”As many of you know, I have been very active in overturning a number of executive actions by my predecessor. However, I have been informed by the White House counsel’s office that Tater and Tot’s pardons cannot, under any circumstances, be revoked.”


This might be funny if it weren’t so sad.


Though Obama is a democrat and Trump claims to be a Republican, Trump can’t even seem to find a middle ground when dealing with the more liberal party. In fact, a European diplomat who spent a great of time with Trump in the White House noticed he only really cared about the Harvard Law graduate’s position on things.

The diplomat told Buzzfeed,“He will ask: ‘Did Obama approve this?’ And if the answer is affirmative, he will say: ‘We don’t.’ He won’t even want to listen to the arguments or have a debate. He is obsessed with Obama.”

The main reason why Trump is obsessed with Obama is that he adores praise. It’s Obama’s work and policies that have put the United States in the great economic position that it’s in currently. Trump, of course, can’t accept this as fact.


If (or when) the economy takes a nosedive, Trump is going to have to answer for that.

Well before Trump even began to speak of getting into politics seriously, he went after Obama, claiming that he was not actually born in the U.S. In fact, it was Trump’s repeated appearances on Fox News that helped push the birther movement along.


Since the birther movement failed to discredit Obama, Trump is trying to do so with his own presidency. How ironic that he’s the one who has been riddled with scandals and sexual assault allegations.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 9, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 2559I remember the SD paper being a classic conservative mouthpiece.  Maybe times have changed.
> 
> So here’s the WSJ.  Same reporting on the federal felony criminal conviction of Arpaio.   I think Murdoch owns both the WSJ and Fox News.  Fox News being the mouthpiece for “HANNITY!”
> 
> That should end any nincompoop from trying to dispute Arpaio’s actual criminal conviction of a federal felony statute.


He was found in contempt of court.....read up, edgamagate yoself.

*Contempt of court*, often referred to simply as "*contempt*", is the offense of being disobedient to or discourteous toward a court of law and its officers in the form of behavior that opposes or defies the authority, justice and dignity of the court.[1][2] It manifests itself in willful disregard of or disrespect for the authority of a court of law, which is often behavior that is illegal because it does not obey or respect the rules of a law court.[3][4]

There are broadly two categories of contempt: being rude or disrespectful to legal authorities in the courtroom, or willfully failing to obey a court order.[5] Contempt proceedings are especially used to enforce equitable remedies, such as injunctions.[6] In some jurisdictions, the refusal to respond to subpoena, to testify, to fulfill the obligations of a juror, or to provide certain information (with the exception of Fifth Amendment rights and legitimate concerns for personal safety following testimony[_citation needed_] in the United States) can constitute contempt of the court.

When a court decides that an action constitutes contempt of court, it can issue a court order that in the context of a court trial or hearing declares a person or organization to have disobeyed or been disrespectful of the court's authority, called "found" or "held" in contempt. That is the judge's strongest power to impose sanctions for acts that disrupt the court's normal process.

A finding of being in contempt of court may result from a failure to obey a lawful order of a court, showing disrespect for the judge, disruption of the proceedings through poor behavior, or publication of material or non-disclosure of material, which in doing so is deemed likely to jeopardize a fair trial. A judge may impose sanctions such as a fine or jail for someone found guilty of contempt of court. Judges in common law systems usually have more extensive power to declare someone in contempt than judges in civil law systems. The client or person must be proven guilty before being punished.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> When Pete Wilson was mayor of San San Diego, I recall seeing  a bumper sticker that read : OUR MAYOR IS A PETER


His step son was an English teacher of mine in 9th grade.
Dude was fast. He chased and caught me when I took off running from his class one day.
Grabbed me by the scruff of the neck and shook me around some.

Later that year I saw him out surfing, just me and him on a day when there were big brush fires blowing around in what is now Santa Luz and Carmel Valley west of Penesquitos.
I was all by myself in the lineup, waves were overhead, and the Santa Anas were howling, I see this guy walking down the bluff with his board.
He paddles out, and its him.
We were both supposed to be in HIS class.

Turned out to be a pretty cool cat.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2018)

“When I started doing this kind of work 20 years ago, we were losing 70 kids a year at work, and now we are losing usually 20 or less. We’ve made substantial progress, and I think that the tightened hazardous occupations rules have played a role in the lowered death tolls for teenage workers. So I would not be in favor of relaxing any of these standards; I think it would be a tragic mistake and would lead to the death of teenage workers,” Reid Maki, coordinator of the Child Labor Coalition, told Bloomberg Law.

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/trump-administration-wants-unwind-child-labor-laws-194638209.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “When I started doing this kind of work 20 years ago, we were losing 70 kids a year at work, and now we are losing usually 20 or less. We’ve made substantial progress, and I think that the tightened hazardous occupations rules have played a role in the lowered death tolls for teenage workers. So I would not be in favor of relaxing any of these standards; I think it would be a tragic mistake and would lead to the death of teenage workers,” Reid Maki, coordinator of the Child Labor Coalition, told Bloomberg Law.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/trump-administration-wants-unwind-child-labor-laws-194638209.html


Fake News.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


*President Donald Trump finally admits that “fake news” just means news he doesn’t like*

https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2018/5/9/17335306/trump-tweet-twitter-latest-fake-news-credentials


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *President Donald Trump finally admits that “fake news” just means news he doesn’t like*
> 
> https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2018/5/9/17335306/trump-tweet-twitter-latest-fake-news-credentials


OBVI.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2018)

A new low has been reached. The White House needs to apologize to John McCain and his family and the staffer should be fired.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A new low has been reached. The White House needs to apologize to John McCain and his family and the staffer should be fired.


What was said about the pinko?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2018)

Ya gain one you lose one . . .

When Guns N’ Roses releases its “Appetite for Destruction: Locked N’ Loaded” box set next month, one notable — and notorious — track will be missing: “One In A Million.” Written by Axl Rose, the band’s mercurial lead singer, that 1988 song denounced African-Americans, immigrants, and gay men in derogatory terms. At the time, Rose defended the song, saying his beliefs about these maligned groups justified his excoriation of them. Now that song, practically a Trump supporter’s anthem, will remain an ugly relic from the era of Reaganomics and Jheri curls. Does this mean Axl Rose is woke?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ya gain one you lose one . . .
> 
> When Guns N’ Roses releases its “Appetite for Destruction: Locked N’ Loaded” box set next month, one notable — and notorious — track will be missing: “One In A Million.” Written by Axl Rose, the band’s mercurial lead singer, that 1988 song denounced African-Americans, immigrants, and gay men in derogatory terms. At the time, Rose defended the song, saying his beliefs about these maligned groups justified his excoriation of them. Now that song, practically a Trump supporter’s anthem, will remain an ugly relic from the era of Reaganomics and Jheri curls. Does this mean Axl Rose is woke?


Rose is Anti Trump.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Rose is Anti Trump.


So are The Rolling Stones, but it doesn't stop the use of their music.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So are The Rolling Stones, but it doesn't stop the use of their music.


My favorite Guns and Roses tune iz,
 I used to love her, but I had to kill her.


----------



## nononono (May 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A new low has been reached. The White House needs to apologize to John McCain and his family and the staffer should be fired.


*NO THEY DON'T......And she will get promoted !*

*John McCain is a piece of Shit !*
*Besides who leaked it, and he is dying.*

*Truth is the Truth !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2018)

Trump is what he is, a floundering, inarticulate jumble of gnawing insecurities and not-at-all compensating vanities, which is pathetic. Pence is what he has chosen to be, which is horrifying.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump is what he is, a floundering, inarticulate jumble of gnawing insecurities and not-at-all compensating vanities, which is pathetic. Pence is what he has chosen to be, which is horrifying.


Just because they can't indict Trump?
You Ok?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just because they can't indict Trump?
> You Ok?


See, there you go believing what they tell you again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See, there you go believing what they tell you again.


Who is they?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who is they?


Your chosen media sources.


----------



## nononono (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See, there you go believing what they tell you again.


*Yeah !*

*Who is " They "....isn't that now a descriptor word for Non-binary Idiots.*

*Yes it is Rodent....Yes it is !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2018)

Under his current plan to donate his salary, Trump will not only be taking the $400,000 salary, but he will also be given a tax break on the donation—money that would have otherwise gone to the U.S. Treasury in the form of income taxes. Depending on Trump’s income bracket, he will be given a tax break between $140,000 and $156,000 on the $400,000 donation. In the end, Trump’s salary will cost the Treasury between $540,000 and $556,000, making Trump the highest-costing president in U.S. History.

http://www.arbiternews.com/2017/03/16/trumps-new-salary-promise-make-expensive-president-u-s-history/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Under his current plan to donate his salary, Trump will not only be taking the $400,000 salary, but he will also be given a tax break on the donation—money that would have otherwise gone to the U.S. Treasury in the form of income taxes. Depending on Trump’s income bracket, he will be given a tax break between $140,000 and $156,000 on the $400,000 donation. In the end, Trump’s salary will cost the Treasury between $540,000 and $556,000, making Trump the highest-costing president in U.S. History.
> 
> http://www.arbiternews.com/2017/03/16/trumps-new-salary-promise-make-expensive-president-u-s-history/


Lawyers are expensive, douche.
Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lawyers are expensive, douche.
> Haters gonna hate.


Your blinders are firmly in place.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Under his current plan to donate his salary, Trump will not only be taking the $400,000 salary, but he will also be given a tax break on the donation—money that would have otherwise gone to the U.S. Treasury in the form of income taxes. Depending on Trump’s income bracket, he will be given a tax break between $140,000 and $156,000 on the $400,000 donation. In the end, Trump’s salary will cost the Treasury between $540,000 and $556,000, making Trump the highest-costing president in U.S. History.
> 
> http://www.arbiternews.com/2017/03/16/trumps-new-salary-promise-make-expensive-president-u-s-history/


Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See, there you go believing what they tell you again.


Is that what they told you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump is what he is, a floundering, inarticulate jumble of gnawing insecurities and not-at-all compensating vanities, which is pathetic. Pence is what he has chosen to be, which is horrifying.


Your blinders are firmly in place.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2018)

Homeland Security Secretary Kirstjen Nielsen said Tuesday she was unaware of intelligence assessments concluding that Russia favored Donald Trump over Hillary Clinton in the 2016 election.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your blinders are firmly in place.


That was a quote haole boy . . . you are the Hawaiian version of  Rachel Dolezal


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Homeland Security Secretary Kirstjen Nielsen said Tuesday she was unaware of intelligence assessments concluding that Russia favored Donald Trump over Hillary Clinton in the 2016 election.


She is a collaborator.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That was a quote haole boy . . . you are the Hawaiian version of  Rachel Dolezal















Which one is rat?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Which one is rat?


"I'm a tree that ignores the forest."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That was a quote haole boy . . . you are the Hawaiian version of  Rachel Dolezal


She dwells in your burrow.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who is they?


Those people.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> She dwells in your burrow.


Not a pretty picture.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Homeland Security Secretary Kirstjen Nielsen said Tuesday she was unaware of intelligence assessments concluding that Russia favored Donald Trump over Hillary Clinton in the 2016 election.


You people still on that kick.  Too funny.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I'm a tree that ignores the forest."


No, you're the guy with beenie and the commie tee.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No, you're the guy with beenie and the commie tee.


Not to sharp this mid-morn are ya? Hangover?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not to sharp this mid-morn are ya? Hangover?


Im not oppressed, if that's what you mean.
Is this where you tell me Im a disgrace to my people?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im not oppressed, if that's what you mean.
> Is this where you tell me Im a disgrace to my people?


Still a bit bleary I see or purposely disingenuous . . . keep dancing, just keep dancing, maybe no one will notice.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2018)

It is hilarious when you guys either miss or purposely avoid the obvious . . . as if no one else notices.


----------



## nononono (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I'm a tree that ignores the forest."



*If you are a " Tree ", then you have been Girdled.....*
*Hence your recent escalation in posting insanity.....*
*Your disgusting Premise is now showing it's fatal ROT !*


----------



## nononono (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It is hilarious when you guys either miss or purposely avoid the obvious . . . as if no one else notices.


*We have NOT missed your continuous posting of Democratic ROT !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not a pretty picture.


Never been to the “Rat Burrow”.  Have no idea who she is.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It is hilarious when you guys either miss or purposely avoid the obvious . . . as if no one else notices.


Oh we notice your IPD.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Never been to the “Rat Burrow”.  Have no idea who she is.


She's the crazy woman who thinks shes black. (she's at least as white as I am)
She even convinced the NAACP to hire her, and was a pretty big muckity muck in the organization before she was "outed" as a cracker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> She's the crazy woman who thinks shes black. (she's at least as white as I am)
> She even convinced the NAACP to hire her, and was a pretty big muckity muck in the organization before she was "outed" as a cracker.


Just can't trust those crackas.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2018)

Unsecured communications, check
Pay to play, check
Foreign powers influencing policy through monetary means, check


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Unsecured communications, check
> Pay to play, check
> Foreign powers influencing policy through monetary means, check


HRC?
DUMMY.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> HRC?
> DUMMY.


Au contraire.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Au contraire.


Oui, oui, inspector Clouseau!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Oui, oui, inspector Clouseau!


100 charges
19 indictments
5 guilty pleas


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 100 charges
> 19 indictments
> 5 guilty pleas


Whens the impeachment?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 22, 2018)

*Law firm of Stormy Daniels' attorney is hit with $10 million judgment*
By Michael Finnegan, Los Angeles Times        
 LOS ANGELES -
The law firm of Stormy Daniels' attorney Michael Avenatti was hit with a $10 million judgment Tuesday in U.S. Bankruptcy Court after he broke his promise to pay $2 million to a former colleague.

Judge Catherine Bauer of U.S. Bankruptcy Court in Santa Ana ordered the Eagan Avenatti law firm to pay $10 million to Jason Frank, a lawyer who used to work at the Newport Beach firm.

"At this point, that's what's appropriate," Bauer said at a brief hearing.

To settle his law firm's bankruptcy, Avenatti had personally guaranteed that the $2 million would be paid to Frank last week, but both he and his firm failed to turn over the money.

At the hearing, the U.S. Justice Department revealed that Avenatti's firm has also defaulted on back taxes that it promised to pay the IRS under another bankruptcy settlement.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/law-firm-of-stormy-daniels-attorney-is-hit-with-dollar10-million-judgment/ar-AAxEUO3?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just can't trust those crackas.


I always use the hard R when referring to crackers.
Just has a little more zing to it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I always use the hard R when referring to crackers.
> Just has a little more zing to it.


Jus keepin it real.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Unsecured communications, check
> Pay to play, check
> Foreign powers influencing policy through monetary means, check


Bozo analysis....check.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2018)

President Donald Trump’s embattled personal lawyer, Michael Cohen, tried as recently as 2015 to deflect old rape accusations against Trump by saying husbands could not rape their wives. Cohen’s remarks were in response to the then-presidential candidate’s sexual misconduct controversy, during which there was a resurfacing of allegations made by Ivana Trump in the 1990s, in which she said that Trump raped her while they were married. 

Cohen later apologized. 

The belief that men are owed sex from women helped form the basis of today’s intel movement, experts say. 

http://myconnection.cox.com/article/nationalnews/a0be5a64-5eb7-11e8-b772-e03db608b293/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> President Donald Trump’s embattled personal lawyer, Michael Cohen, tried as recently as 2015 to deflect old rape accusations against Trump by saying husbands could not rape their wives. Cohen’s remarks were in response to the then-presidential candidate’s sexual misconduct controversy, during which there was a resurfacing of allegations made by Ivana Trump in the 1990s, in which she said that Trump raped her while they were married.
> 
> Cohen later apologized.
> 
> ...


Women.
*Beverly Hills Cop II - Women - YouTube
▶ 0:29




*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 23, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Law firm of Stormy Daniels' attorney is hit with $10 million judgment*
> By Michael Finnegan, Los Angeles Times
> LOS ANGELES -
> The law firm of Stormy Daniels' attorney Michael Avenatti was hit with a $10 million judgment Tuesday in U.S. Bankruptcy Court after he broke his promise to pay $2 million to a former colleague.
> ...


4 no's had this guy pegged from the word go.


----------



## nononono (May 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 100 charges
> 19 indictments
> 5 guilty pleas



*What a Crock of Lies.........*

*Post some Court Docs to back up those claims, you're spatter slinging *
*again.......Don't you get tired of Messy irresponsible posts....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2018)

“It _is for_ public opinion,” . . . “Because eventually the decision here is going to be impeach or not impeach.” . . .  “very specific, very political strategy to undermine [the Mueller] investigation,” . . .


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “It _is for_ public opinion,” . . . “Because eventually the decision here is going to be impeach or not impeach.” . . .  “very specific, very political strategy to undermine [the Mueller] investigation,” . . .


Is that what they told you to think.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is that what they told you to think.


You mean what Rudy admitted?


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean what Rudy admitted?


*What DID Rudy admit ?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2018)

nononono said:


> *What DID Rudy admit ?*


Those were Rudy Giuliani quotes, so you tell me.


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those were Rudy Giuliani quotes, so you tell me.


*What quotes JAP....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean what Rudy admitted?


Liar


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2018)

As the swamp thickens . . . 

A lawyer tapped to lead a task force at the Environmental Protection Agency overseeing cleanups at the nation's most polluted places worked until recently for a top chemical and plastics manufacturer with a troubled legacy of creating some of those toxic sites.

Steven D. Cook has been named as the new chair of the Superfund Task Force, which EPA Administrator Scott Pruitt created last year to revamp how the agency oversees cleanups at the more than 1,300 toxic sites.

https://www.usnews.com/news/business/articles/2018-06-01/ex-chemical-industry-lawyer-to-lead-superfund-task-force


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2018)

The Southern Poverty Law Center is reporting a surge in white nationalists running for office in the United States. This includes candidates advocating for racial segregation, Holocaust deniers, and the whole deplorable platform. By their count, at least eight known white nationalists are running, most of them as Republicans. I’d argue that given Trump’s 2020 campaign is in motion, that number should be nine. 

As Republican strategist Rob Stutzman says in the interview, these candidates and their hateful views need to be repudiated at the ballot box.

https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2018/5/31/1768497/-Emboldened-by-Trump-a-record-number-of-white-nationalists-are-running-for-office



Welcome to Trump’s America, where a rash of white nationalists are running for office. Depending on your definition, anywhere from nine and 17 white supremacists and far-right militia leaders are currently running for House and Senate seats, governorships, and state legislatures.

Most have little chance of winning, but as with the neo-Nazi Arthur Jones, who recently ran unopposed in the Republican primary for the Third Congressional District in the Chicago area and garnered 20,458 votes, their mere candidacies, along with their growing acceptance by other Republicans as legitimate stakeholders in the party, are a dangerous development.

Alt-lite solo media man Mike Cernovich—who has said “diversity is code for white genocide” and “I like choking a woman until her eyes almost go lifeless”—has demonstrated access to the White House through his scoops on personnel matters and Trump’s strike on Syria last April. Both Donald Trump Jr. and Kellyanne Conway have publicly praised Cernovich, with the president’s son saying he deserves “a Pulitzer.” Cernovich has announced he’s considering running for Congress in California this year.

https://www.thenation.com/article/election-2018-is-off-to-the-racists/


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jun 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Southern Poverty Law Center is reporting a surge in white nationalists running for office in the United States. This includes candidates advocating for racial segregation, Holocaust deniers, and the whole deplorable platform. By their count, at least eight known white nationalists are running, most of them as Republicans. I’d argue that given Trump’s 2020 campaign is in motion, that number should be nine.
> 
> As Republican strategist Rob Stutzman says in the interview, these candidates and their hateful views need to be repudiated at the ballot box.
> 
> ...


Southern Poverty Law Center...excellent source of non-bias info.


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Southern Poverty Law Center...excellent source of non-bias info.


What did they get wrong?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As Republican strategist Rob Stutzman says in the interview, these *candidates and their hateful views need to be repudiated at the ballot* box.


Agree.  Just like in November of 2016.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Agree.  Just like in November of 2016.


Keep hanging on, keep your eyes shut tight as the world whizzes past you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Keep hanging on, keep your eyes shut tight as the world whizzes past you.


Not a fan of the ignore button like you are.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 2, 2018)

*OH!!!! LOOK!!! OPEN YOUR EYES & LOOK!!!*


*The black unemployment rate fell to 5.9% in May — the lowest since the government started keeping track in 1972.*
It's a notoriously volatile number, but the trend is clear: This economy is strong, and everyone is reaping the rewards.

"The jobs market is firing on all pistons. It is benefiting all workers," said Tony Bedikian, head of global markets at Citizens Bank. "There are more jobs to be had for all Americans."
http://money.cnn.com/2018/06/01/news/economy/black-unemployment-rate-record-low/index.html


*Unemployment rate matches lowest point in half a century*
by Nathaniel Meyersohn   @CNNMoney  June 1, 2018: 12:53 PM ET 

The jobless rate ticked down to 3.8% in May, another sign of the strong economy and tight labor market.

That tied the lowest unemployment rate since 1969. Since then, the only other time unemployment was this low was in April 2000.
"It fell for all the right reasons. We had more people coming into the labor market. We saw employers digging deeper into the pool of unemployed," said Josh Wright, chief economist at the software firm iCIMS.

The jobs report painted a picture of an economy with opportunities for almost everyone. Black unemployment fell to a record low, and the gap between black and white unemployment shrank to the narrowest ever measured.

Job openings are at a record high, and businesses are hungry for workers. That has helped underrepresented Americans find jobs.
http://money.cnn.com/2018/06/01/news/economy/may-jobs-report/index.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not a fan of the ignore button like you are.


Actually it seems you very much are, except I apply mine to irrelevant posters in here and you on most everything that has happened since Nov 2016 as if it were irrelevant.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Actually it seems you very much are, except I apply mine to irrelevant posters in here and you on most everything that has happened since Nov 2016 as if it were irrelevant.


Pffft...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2018)

Not sure about the indictment clock or impeachment clock, but the divorce clock is ticking.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Actually it seems you very much are, except I apply mine to irrelevant posters in here and you on most everything that has happened since Nov 2016 as if it were irrelevant.


Wasn't that about the time you said trump was irrelevant?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wasn't that about the time you said trump was irrelevant?


He, personally is irrelevant, it's what is going on around him (most of which he has no input into nor idea of) that is the issue.


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not sure about the indictment clock or impeachment clock, but the divorce clock is ticking.


*It would be much appreciated if you restrained from posting your personal short comings*
*on this Forum, it's quite obvious your becoming a bitter lonely old ex Union Liberal Lemming*
*who really should spend more time with the Public...Hey there's an Idea, go run for Adam Shiff*
*for Brains seat, you're a perfect shoe in with Union experience.....  *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He, personally is irrelevant, it's what is going on around him (most of which he has no input into nor idea of) that is the issue.


What is he doing that you don't like? In running the country I mean.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is he doing that you don't like? In running the country I mean.


You really didn't read that post of mine you quoted there did ya?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really didn't read that post of mine you quoted there did ya?


If you don't know or can't answer a simple question it's ok.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If you don't know or can't answer a simple question it's ok.


Duck is going over his talking points for an answer to your question.
I can hardly wait for his convoluted & painfully nonsensical answer.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If you don't know or can't answer a simple question it's ok.


"He", is blustering, posing, lying and golfing. Which is good, because the things he does try to stick his nose in he comes off looking like a fool.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

It just keeps getting weirder and weirder in the Trump admin:

Staffers also asked Hupp about an email that showed her reaching out to managers of the Trump hotel at Pruitt's request. Hupp told the House staffers that Pruitt was seeking to secure a used mattress from the Trump hotel.

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/04/aide-epas-pruitt-sought-used-trump-hotel-mattress.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "He", is blustering, posing, lying and golfing. Which is good, because the things he does try to stick his nose in he comes off looking like a fool.


It's ok if you don't know or if you are just still broken hearted that the glass ceiling in still intact.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's ok if you don't know or if you are just still broken hearted that the glass ceiling in still intact.


Not my issue you can't see the writing on the wall . . . and right here in front of you. Seems we have gotten to the point that as you nutters more and more try to deny reality you talk around us and the issues while making up strawmen and windmills to chase. As you are presented with reality you keep going back to nutter fiction, whataboutism or simply making shit up in attempt to deflect and avoid. What's the point?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

*Trump White House Ignores Pride Month Again, Leftists Outraged *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not my issue you can't see the writing on the wall . . . and right here in front of you. Seems we have gotten to the point that as you nutters more and more try to deny reality you talk around us and the issues while making up strawmen and windmills to chase. As you are presented with reality you keep going back to nutter fiction, whataboutism or simply making shit up in attempt to deflect and avoid. What's the point?


The only point I am trying to make is that you are the biggest hypocrite around here,
but I am sure you know that already.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The only point I am trying to make is that you are the biggest hypocrite around here,
> but I am sure you know that already.


Yet you offer no proof, you simply make shit up.


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The only point I am trying to make is that you are the biggest hypocrite around here,
> but I am sure you know that already.


A lie combined with an insult and you have met your par so early  this morning.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

espola said:


> A lie combined with an insult and you have met your par so early  this morning.


Hmmm, I thought I was being rather modest in my critique.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet you offer no proof, you simply make shit up.


Just waiting for that post of yours.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Actually it seems you very much are, except I apply mine to irrelevant posters in here and you on most everything that has happened since Nov 2016 as if it were irrelevant.


Hence your responses.  Lol.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not sure about the indictment clock or impeachment clock, but the divorce clock is ticking.


1 out of 3.  Sounds about right.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "He", is blustering, posing, lying and golfing. Which is good, because the things he does try to stick his nose in he comes off looking like a fool.


How shitty a candidate did you people have to nominate to lose?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It just keeps getting weirder and weirder in the Trump admin:
> 
> Staffers also asked Hupp about an email that showed her reaching out to managers of the Trump hotel at Pruitt's request. Hupp told the House staffers that Pruitt was seeking to secure a used mattress from the Trump hotel.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/04/aide-epas-pruitt-sought-used-trump-hotel-mattress.html


Weirder still that Hilz lost.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not my issue you can't see the writing on the wall . . . and right here in front of you. Seems we have gotten to the point that as you nutters more and more try to deny reality you talk around us and the issues while making up strawmen and windmills to chase. As you are presented with reality you keep going back to nutter fiction, whataboutism or simply making shit up in attempt to deflect and avoid. What's the point?


When in 2016 did you see the writing on the wall?  Maybe you threw so much shit up on the wall that you couldnʻt read the writing.  Not that you people read much.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet you offer no proof, you simply make shit up.


Yes I agree.  Your post supporting the market was anything but hypocritical and stated with passion and clarity.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just waiting for that post of yours.


Which would that be? Are you waiting for the response to the question you asked me in lieu of you simply answering my question? Wouldn't it be simpler if you replied to a question with an answer, and then asked yours?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> When in 2016 did you see the writing on the wall?  Maybe you threw so much shit up on the wall that you couldnʻt read the writing.  Not that you people read much.


70,000 votes in three select states isn't exactly writing on the wall.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes I agree.  Your post supporting the market was anything but hypocritical and stated with passion and clarity.


You said I was being "hypocritical", so now you can show the class your work on that and explain where you derived that conclusion from.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 70,000 votes in three select states isn't exactly writing on the wall.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You said I was being "hypocritical", so now you can show the class your work on that and explain where you derived that conclusion from.


See, I am not the only one who sees your hypocritical way.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> See, I am not the only one who sees your hypocritical way.


See what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See what?


Exactly.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


>


You see what's happening Lion, the libs are going after Trump so hard and unjustly that you are almost forced to support him and we are not alone.
That is still fun to watch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


>


That never gets old.
You can always spot a lib by the crazy look in their eyes.
What are all those American flags doing at a democrat rally?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Exactly.


So you can't explain what I'm supposed to be seeing?   . . . so you are just making shit up again. Do you have anything else besides making shit up and posting lies from propaganda sites?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you can't explain what I'm supposed to be seeing?   . . . so you are just making shit up again. Do you have anything else besides making shit up and posting lies from propaganda sites?


You see I am not the only one who can spot a hypocrite and that is you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You see I am not the only one who can spot a hypocrite and that is you.


So you just keep babbling and can't explain any of it? 

I have challenged nutters in here to prove their fictional BS many, many times and have never got a response. Nutters don't do personal responsibility, conservatives do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you just keep babbling and can't explain any of it?
> 
> I have challenged nutters in here to prove their fictional BS many, many times and have never got a response. Nutters don't do personal responsibility, conservatives do.


I will point it out the next time I see it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I will point it out the next time I see it.


So you made that assessment on something I have yet to say? . . . and will this involve your predetermined idea of what my stance on something is?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you made that assessment on something I have yet to say? . . . and will this involve your predetermined idea of what my stance on something is?


NEXT,
I know what you will say, just not sure when you will say it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NEXT,
> I know what you will say, just not sure when you will say it.


You have a goldfish brain, obviously.


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not my issue you can't see the writing on the wall . . . and right here in front of you. Seems we have gotten to the point that as you nutters more and more try to deny reality you talk around us and the issues while making up strawmen and windmills to chase. As you are presented with reality you keep going back to nutter fiction, whataboutism or simply making shit up in attempt to deflect and avoid. What's the point?


*I feel sorry for you.......*

*Now you are borrowing Conservative talking points.....*

*Just sit down and relax, it's Ok ....cause we're gunna Take*
*back America whether you like it or not.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet you offer no proof, you simply make shit up.


Your horse shit train has an engine and a caboose.
We can all smell it coming and going, and it goes up and down the same tracks every day.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your horse shit train has an engine and a caboose.
> We can all smell it coming and going, and it goes up and down the same tracks every day.


Yet no evidence, just spite and possible envy, weak.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Oh no, say it ain't so! Mueller requests judge revokes Manafort's bail as he seems to be tampering with witnesses.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet no evidence, just spite and possible envy, weak.


The evidence of your hypocrisy is overwhelming.
You supply all of it, daily.
Im sorry, but that's the God honest truth.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The evidence of your hypocrisy is overwhelming.
> You supply all of it, daily.
> Im sorry, but that's the God honest truth.


Yet your cupboard is bare . . .


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet your cupboard is bare . . .


Clean.
You're the messy cook.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)

DeVos: School safety panel will not look at role of guns
by MARIA DANILOVA, AP
3 minutes ago
WASHINGTON -- 
Education Secretary Betsy DeVos says the federal commission on school safety set up after a Florida high school shooting won't be looking at the role of guns in school violence.
DeVos is telling a congressional hearing that's not part of the commission's charge.
She adds, "We are actually studying school safety and how we can ensure our students are safe at school."
At the same time, a fact sheet posted on the White House web site says the commission will study "age restrictions for certain firearm purchases" among other topics. The discrepancy was not immediately clear.
DeVos is chairing the panel that President Donald Trump created following the February shooting at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School in Parkland, Florida. Seventeen students were killed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)

Fox News is apologizing for airing footage that wrongly suggested Philadelphia Eagles players knelt during the national anthem to protest racial injustice.

Christopher Wallace, executive producer of "Fox News @ Night," says in a statement that during the show's report about President Donald Trump canceling the Eagles' visit on Tuesday to the White House to celebrate the team's Super Bowl win, the show displayed "unrelated footage of players kneeling in prayer."

He says, "To clarify, no members of the team knelt in protest during the national anthem throughout regular or post-season last year," adding: "We apologize for the error."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2018)

"We have a very strong relationship with the government of Germany," Nauert said. "Looking back in the history books, today is the 71st anniversary of the speech that announced the Marshall Plan. Tomorrow is the anniversary of the D-Day invasion. We obviously have a very long history with the government of Germany, and we have a strong relationship with the government of Germany."

https://www.cnn.com/2018/06/05/politics/state-department-heather-nauert-germany-israel/index.html


----------



## nononono (Jun 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fox News is apologizing for airing footage that wrongly suggested Philadelphia Eagles players knelt during the national anthem to protest racial injustice.
> 
> Christopher Wallace, executive producer of "Fox News @ Night," says in a statement that during the show's report about President Donald Trump canceling the Eagles' visit on Tuesday to the White House to celebrate the team's Super Bowl win, the show displayed "unrelated footage of players kneeling in prayer."
> 
> He says, "To clarify, no members of the team knelt in protest during the national anthem throughout regular or post-season last year," adding: "We apologize for the error."


*That's as far as Rodent can stoop for the TRUTH...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

Housing Secretary Ben Carson says his latest proposal to raise rents would mean a path toward self-sufficiency for millions of low-income households across the United States by pushing more people to find work. For Ebony Morris and her four small children, it could mean homelessness.

http://myconnection.cox.com/article/politics/f5921c00-6a20-11e8-ba52-c06ca07bff95/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Housing Secretary Ben Carson says his latest proposal to raise rents would mean a path toward self-sufficiency for millions of low-income households across the United States by pushing more people to find work. For Ebony Morris and her four small children, it could mean homelessness.
> 
> http://myconnection.cox.com/article/politics/f5921c00-6a20-11e8-ba52-c06ca07bff95/


Might just work or we can just keep doing what Obama did, that worked out so well.
Give a man a fish..................


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Might just work or we can just keep doing what Obama did, that worked out so well.
> Give a man a fish..................


WhataboutObama?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WhataboutObama?


The dems like keeping people chained up and dependent.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

President Donald Trump's personal lawyer Rudy Giuliani shared his thoughts Wednesday during a speaking engagement about first lady Melania Trump and the allegations her husband had an affair with porn star Stormy Daniels. 

"She believes her husband," Giuliani said at the "Globes" Capital Market conference in Tel Aviv. "And she knows it's untrue."

Thursday afternoon, the first lady's communications director fired back at Giuliani. 

"I don't believe Mrs. Trump has ever discussed her thoughts on anything with Mr. Giuliani," East Wing communications director Stephanie Grisham told CNN in a statement.


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> President Donald Trump's personal lawyer Rudy Giuliani shared his thoughts Wednesday during a speaking engagement about first lady Melania Trump and the allegations her husband had an affair with porn star Stormy Daniels.
> 
> "She believes her husband," Giuliani said at the "Globes" Capital Market conference in Tel Aviv. "And she knows it's untrue."
> 
> ...


Put a microphone in front of G and just get out of the way.  Hiring him (assuming he is being paid) will be one more step in t's downfall.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Put a microphone in front of G and just get out of the way.  Hiring him (assuming he is being paid) will be one more step in t's downfall.


It's how democracy dies by undermining the principles thereof.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Put a microphone in front of G and just get out of the way.  Hiring him (assuming he is being paid) will be one more step in t's downfall.


How are your predictions panning out so far?
Honest answer would be a surprise.


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How are your predictions panning out so far?
> Honest answer would be a surprise.


Manafort goes to jail tomorrow.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Manafort goes to jail tomorrow.


East or west coast time?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's how democracy dies by undermining the principles thereof.


Says one of the leading minds of the progressive, pc, left....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Says one of the leading minds of the progressive, pc, left....


Not a history buff are you Mr. Magoo? After decades of learning from history and our own mistakes Trump, having no knowledge of said, aims to throw it all away in a few short years . . . as you applaud. Hail Trumpf!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not a history buff are you Mr. Magoo? After decades of learning from history and our own mistakes Trump, having no knowledge of said, aims to throw it all away in a few short years . . . as you applaud. Hail Trumpf!


Where were you from 08-16?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not a history buff are you Mr. Magoo? After decades of learning from history and our own mistakes Trump, having no knowledge of said, aims to throw it all away in a few short years . . . as you applaud. Hail Trumpf!


I see you're busy removing all doubt...

You're not only full of shit, you're also apparently paranoid... good lord you're a pathetic idiot.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where were you from 08-16?


Apparently an image of the Duck during the time in question...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Apparently an image of the Duck during the time in question...


We all know Trump has issues, but at least he is trying to put America on top again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I see you're busy removing all doubt...
> 
> You're not only full of shit, you're also apparently paranoid... good lord you're a pathetic idiot.


Seems you never can refute, but only attack the messenger. Sad, pitiful existence you must lead, always mad, always wrong, never seeking truth or wanting to expand your horizons. Try actually debating something, once.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Manafort goes to jail tomorrow.


Is this still happening today, or does "tomorrow" mean something different than it used to?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is this still happening today, or does "tomorrow" mean something different than it used to?


Yesterday it meant today, today it means probably, maybe never.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yesterday it meant today, today it means probably, maybe never.


I love when those people make predictions.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How are your predictions panning out so far?
> Honest answer would be a surprise.


This is still a question that needs an answer.


----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems you never can refute, *but only attack the messenger*. Sad, pitiful existence you must lead, always mad, always wrong, never seeking truth or wanting to expand your horizons. Try actually debating something, once.



*You're not the  messenger, you can be the Court Jester if you like.*

*Your whining is muffled due to the " deep " insertion you performed*
*after Nov 8th, 2016....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is still a question that needs an answer.


So you are probably looking more at the predictions you have projected on him more than the ones he actually made, like always.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love when those people make predictions.


Why? They are so good at it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why? They are so good at it.


They always make me feel smart.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They always make me feel smart.


While you sit in the truck?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> While you sit in the truck?


I drive my truck to the job, then I get out and do my job.
Same as I do here.


----------



## nononono (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are probably looking more at the predictions you have projected on him more than the ones he actually made, like always.



*You're traveling in circles Rodent.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

"How do we use to get whole?"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "How do we use to get whole?"


Look what you have been reduced to.
Trying to catch someone, (anyone) on a trick.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Look what you have been reduced to.
> Trying to catch someone, (anyone) on a trick.


Just saw it flash across the screen, an oldie but still a goodie . . . and is relevant to the latest co-indictment. Now if Trump wants to pardon everyone it will have to include a Russian intelligence operative.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just saw it flash across the screen, an oldie but still a goodie . . . and is relevant to the latest co-indictment. Now if Trump wants to pardon everyone it will have to include a Russian intelligence operative.


Broken record.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Broken record.


. . . and the Mueller investigation continues, and nothing you say (or anyone else says) can stop that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and the Mueller investigation continues, and nothing you say (or anyone else says) can stop that.


Buzzkill...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Buzzkill...


Agreed, all around, glad you admit it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Federal regulators on Tuesday disputed the Trump administration's claim that struggles facing the coal and nuclear industries threaten the reliability of the nation's power grid.

"There is no immediate calamity or threat," the Republican chairman of the Federal Energy Regulatory Commission told Congress. Existing power sources are sufficient to satisfy the nation's energy needs, FERC Chairman Kevin McIntyre added.

Four other commissioners from both parties agreed there is no immediate threat to the grid. The comments before the Senate Energy and Natural Resources Committee contradict a recent White House directive ordering action to keep coal-fired and nuclear power plants open as a matter of national and economic security.

"There is no mystery behind the radical proposal" the Energy Department is considering, said Sen. Maria Cantwell of Washington state, the senior Democrat on the Energy Committee.

A top coal CEO, Robert Murray, "sent a letter to the Trump administration with pre-written executive orders to bail out coal mines, eliminate worker safety and allow more pollution," Cantwell said. Murray called for an emergency Energy Department order to keep coal plants open for two years "and that is exactly what DOE is proposing," she said.

"I know the president wants to deliver on this, but the grid operators say the emergency does not exist," Cantrell said.

http://myconnection.cox.com/article/politics/b414f398-6e66-11e8-be97-3b5f4b46834b/


----------



## Booter (Jun 12, 2018)

*Ex-WH aides describe 'adult puzzle' of taping up Trump's torn-up documents
*
Two former White House records management analysts tasked with piecing together the letters, memos and news articles President Donald Trump torn to shreds likened the process to an "adult puzzle."

"In the beginning of the administration, after the transition period, we would get torn-up documents, letters and memos ... and we would have to tape them back together for records," Solomon Lartey said in an interview Tuesday on CNN's "New Day."

CNN reported Monday that Trump has a habit of ripping up memos and documents that should be preserved under the Presidential Records Act

Young recalled to CNN, "We put the contents on the desk and we literally had to spend hours per day piecing together the puzzle prior to taping them."

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/ex-wh-aides-describe-adult-puzzle-of-taping-up-trumps-torn-up-documents/ar-AAyxnkZ?ocid=ientp

Trump is the Toddler in Chief.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Federal regulators on Tuesday disputed the Trump administration's claim that struggles facing the coal and nuclear industries threaten the reliability of the nation's power grid.
> 
> "There is no immediate calamity or threat," the Republican chairman of the Federal Energy Regulatory Commission told Congress. Existing power sources are sufficient to satisfy the nation's energy needs, FERC Chairman Kevin McIntyre added.
> 
> ...


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Ex-WH aides describe 'adult puzzle' of taping up Trump's torn-up documents
> *
> Two former White House records management analysts tasked with piecing together the letters, memos and news articles President Donald Trump torn to shreds likened the process to an "adult puzzle."
> 
> ...


BFD


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Ex-WH aides describe 'adult puzzle' of taping up Trump's torn-up documents
> *
> Two former White House records management analysts tasked with piecing together the letters, memos and news articles President Donald Trump torn to shreds likened the process to an "adult puzzle."
> 
> ...


Fake news and BFD.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BFD


and fake news...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


and BFD...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

President Trump just signed the Mission Act, which is supposed to help ailing US veterans get prompt care, including the ability to see a civilian doctor on Uncle Sam’s tab.

Don’t count on it.

The fine print shows that vets are guaranteed nothing.

https://nypost.com/2018/06/12/the-vas-latest-betrayal-of-vietnam-veterans/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Federal regulators on Tuesday disputed the Trump administration's claim that struggles facing the coal and nuclear industries threaten the reliability of the nation's power grid.
> 
> "There is no immediate calamity or threat," the Republican chairman of the Federal Energy Regulatory Commission told Congress. Existing power sources are sufficient to satisfy the nation's energy needs, FERC Chairman Kevin McIntyre added.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> President Trump just signed the Mission Act, which is supposed to help ailing US veterans get prompt care, including the ability to see a civilian doctor on Uncle Sam’s tab.
> 
> Don’t count on it.
> 
> ...


Fake News


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News


When dizzy gets back from his sabbatical we'll discuss.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

But on the same day that Sessions issued his sanctuary decision, his department also announced a filing that garnered less attention. Administration lawyers filed a motion in support of conservative activists who are suing the University of Michigan, claiming that its policies against bullying and harassment violate protections on free speech.

New York Times, it’s the fourth time that Trump’s Justice Department has weighed in against policies on public campuses that seek to curb hateful or divisive rhetoric.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/sessions-takes-microaggressions-hes-right-090024579.html?soc_trk=gcm&soc_src=e52a2079-7531-3b02-af35-103e35afc7bf&.tsrc=notification-brknews


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

The morning after Corey Stewart’s victory in the Republican U.S. Senate primary in Virginia, party officials assessed how their candidate might affect House races in November. They didn’t like what they saw.

Kenney said he believes that many Republicans will stay home this year because of Stewart.

“No one is getting off the couch for a white nationalist,” Kenney said of Stewart (except other white nationalists)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/virginia-gop-worries-senate-nominee-corey-stewart-drag-house-members-180558438.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2018)

Washington (CNN)Former Trump campaign chairman Paul Manafort will await his trial for foreign lobbying crimes from jail.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Washington (CNN)Former Trump campaign chairman Paul Manafort will await his trial for foreign lobbying crimes from jail.


I hope he enjoyed last week.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2018)

espola said:


> I hope he enjoyed last week.


I wondering if he's saving seats for his friends?


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wondering if he's saving seats for his friends?


Because of his attempted witness tampering, he should be held in solitary until trial.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Because of his attempted witness tampering, he should be held in solitary until trial.


What is he guilty of?


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is he guilty of?


Money laundering, witness tampering, obstruction of justice, perjury, campaign finance violations - at a minimum.  Basically, everything he has touched since joining the t campaign.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Money laundering, witness tampering, obstruction of justice, perjury, campaign finance violations - at a minimum.  Basically, everything he has touched *since joining the t campaign*.


He's in jail for what he did in the Trump campaign?

btw, looks like today is last week's "tomorrow".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Money laundering, witness tampering, obstruction of justice, perjury, campaign finance violations - at a minimum.  Basically, everything he has touched since joining the t campaign.


Accused?


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Accused?


What's your best plea offer?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2018)

Bottom line: The Trump administration implemented the current separation policy.
While it's designed, as Attorney General Jeff Sessions describes it, to have a deterrent effect, it's also a negotiating play to try and force Democrats to the table on immigration legislation the President favors.
But Democrats aren't in the room on those legislative efforts and the President just nuked the lone House GOP effort that had a shot at passage. And the Senate wants no part of this.
So its prospects -- and any effort in the near future to prevent families from being separated at the border -- aren't looking good.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/06/15/politics/family-separation-democrats-trump/index.html

https://www.msnbc.com/the-beat-with-ari-melber/watch/proof-trump-is-lying-about-his-child-migrant-policy-1256997955776


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Bottom line: The Trump administration implemented the current separation policy.
> While it's designed, as Attorney General Jeff Sessions describes it, to have a deterrent effect, it's also a negotiating play to try and force Democrats to the table on immigration legislation the President favors.
> But Democrats aren't in the room on those legislative efforts and the President just nuked the lone House GOP effort that had a shot at passage. And the Senate wants no part of this.
> So its prospects -- and any effort in the near future to prevent families from being separated at the border -- aren't looking good.
> ...


Apparently there are consequences for illegally entering the country...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2018)

A group of United Methodist clergy and laity say they are bringing church law charges against U.S. Attorney General Jeff Sessions . . . The group has accused Sessions, who is a member of a Mobile, Alabama, Methodist Church, of among other things, child abuse . . . "I hope his pastor can have a good conversation with him and come to a good resolution that helps him reclaim his values . . ."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A group of United Methodist clergy and laity say they are bringing church law charges against U.S. Attorney General Jeff Sessions . . . The group has accused Sessions, who is a member of a Mobile, Alabama, Methodist Church, of among other things, child abuse . . . "I hope his pastor can have a good conversation with him and come to a good resolution that helps him reclaim his values . . ."


I love it when non-believers believe.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Apparently there are consequences for illegally entering the country...


"illegally"?

Trump's words ring especially hollow in light of his administration's actions just two days before that tweet, when it was announced that he had nominated Ronald Mortensen, a fellow with the far-right anti-immigration group, the Center for Immigration Studies, to work as assistant secretary for the Bureau of Population, Refugees and Migration at the State Department. The bureau's missionis to "provide protection, ease suffering, and resolve the plight of persecuted and uprooted people around the world," but Mortensen, in the tradition of Trump appointees, has a career that strongly suggests he objects to the very mission of the group he's been challenged with leading.

“Trump is stacking the immigration wing of his administration wing with people connected to hate groups," explained Heidi Beirich, the head of the Southern Poverty Law Center's Intelligence Project. “They’re undermining immigration policy by putting anti-immigrant folks into positions of authority in the administration over these issues.” 

https://www.salon.com/2018/05/30/new-trump-appointee-linked-to-far-right-wants-to-expand-the-war-on-legal-immigration/

“There is no question that President Trump administration’s policy of separating mothers and fathers from their children is designed to impose severe mental suffering on these families, in order to deter others from trying to seek safety in the USA. Many of these families come from countries experiencing generalized violence and grave human rights violations, including Honduras and El Salvador. This is a flagrant violation of the human rights of these parents and children and is also a violation of US obligations under refugee law.”

Amnesty International recently interviewed 17 asylum-seeking parents who were forcibly separated from their children, and all but three of them had entered the USA legally to request asylum.

https://www.amnesty.org/en/latest/news/2018/06/usa-family-separation-torture/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2018)

"If you are going to deport me, please deport me with my son," a sobbing Abel Ramirez Nicolas told Macdonald. "Even though I wouldn't want that. There are so many serious problems in my country, crime."

MORE: ICE to send 1,600 immigration violators to federal prisons

The Guatemalan migrant had crossed the Arizona border only two days before, saying he wanted a better, safer future for his son.

But under the federal government's "zero-tolerance" crackdown on illegal immigration, Ramirez Nicolas found himself in the Tucson court, convicted of a misdemeanor for illegal entry.

He said he didn't know what happened to his son after they were separated. Standing before the judge, he pleaded that they be reunited.

At least one advocacy group, Kids In Need of Defense, has already documented at least two cases earlier this year where U.S. Customs and Immigration Enforcement deported parents back to their home countries without their infant children, who remained in U.S. custody.



"convicted of a misdemeanor"

https://www.azcentral.com/story/news/politics/immigration/2018/06/09/migrant-parents-being-deported-without-kids-immigration-border/683483002/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2018)

Trump is breeding a new strain of possible terrorists and would be gang members right on our border. In the future you won't have to wonder why they hate us. Like always, you will be able to simply look back to the way they were treated by the current administration . . . the USA went from the, "Shining light on the hill" to the despised authoritarian regime. If they can't look to us they will look somewhere else . . . in marches _______?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


I'm all out of tears, as are most law abiding Americans.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2018)

“It’s a real exaggeration. In Nazi Germany, they were keeping the Jews from leaving the country.”

https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2018/6/19/17478218/family-separations-border-nazi


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump is breeding a new strain of possible terrorists and would be gang members right on our border. In the future you won't have to wonder why they hate us. Like always, you will be able to simply look back to the way they were treated by the current administration . . . the USA went from the, "Shining light on the hill" to the despised authoritarian regime. If they can't look to us they will look somewhere else . . . in marches _______?


Fuck em.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “It’s a real exaggeration. In Nazi Germany, they were keeping the Jews from leaving the country.”
> 
> https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2018/6/19/17478218/family-separations-border-nazi


Fake News.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2018)

President Trump’s lawyer Rudy Giuliani on Monday said he was just posturing last week when he urged Justice Department officials to shut down the ongoing Russia investigation.
“That’s what I’m supposed to do.” said the former New York City mayor.


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> President Trump just signed the Mission Act, which is supposed to help ailing US veterans get prompt care, including the ability to see a civilian doctor on Uncle Sam’s tab.
> 
> Don’t count on it.
> 
> ...



*Well....aren't you just the optimistic one for " Our " Veterans....*

*Here's my take on the signing :*



*WINNING !!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> President Trump’s lawyer Rudy Giuliani on Monday said he was just posturing last week when he urged Justice Department officials to shut down the ongoing Russia investigation.
> “That’s what I’m supposed to do.” said the former New York City mayor.


*The Sky is Falling !*
*The Sky is Falling !*

*Go outside rodent and check......*


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>



*Hey.....Bleeding Heart Liberal...as Kelly Anne Conway asked meathead*
*Chris Cuomo last night...*

*" Where are all the thousands of young immigrant girls that came up missing *
*in the previous administration.... "*

*Hmmmmmm......*

*Answer that Mr Rodent !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2018)

Israeli prosecutors on Thursday charged the wife of Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu with misusing over $100,000 in public funds to order lavish meals from some of the country's most famous chefs.

While the prime minister was not directly implicated in the case, the indictment against Sara Netanyahu threatens to embarrass the long-serving leader and brings back attention to his own legal problems.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Israeli prosecutors on Thursday charged the wife of Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu with misusing over $100,000 in public funds to order lavish meals from some of the country's most famous chefs.
> 
> While the prime minister was not directly implicated in the case, the indictment against Sara Netanyahu threatens to embarrass the long-serving leader and brings back attention to his own legal problems.


A woman has gotta eat. #Fake News.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2018)

Michael Cohen, President Donald Trump's former longtime lawyer, is reportedly "willing to give" prosecutors information about the president. "He knows a lot of things about the president and he's not averse to talking in the right situation," a friend of Cohen's told CNN.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2018)

A photo of Nison (aka Max) Miller stares out from the screen, sullen and stern, in faded black and white. “Order of Court Denying Petition” is the title of the government form dated “14th November 1932,” to which it is attached, the one in which Miller is applying for naturalization as an American citizen.

And beneath the photo, the reason given for his denial: Ignorance.

Nison Miller is the great-grandfather of White House adviser Stephen Miller, who has taken credit for being one of the chief architects of the administration’s family separation policy. And this 85-year-old document is just one bit of ammunition in a campaign being waged by the unofficial band that goes by the hashtag #Resistance Genealogy.

Believing that the past is prologue, they search online archives for nuggets about the ancestors of public figures and politicians who disparage today’s immigrants. They use tools they developed as a personal hobby to make the point that people like Miller are holding newcomers to a standard that their own forebears could not meet.

“Unless your ancestors came on a slave ship or you’re Native American,” you came here as an immigrant, says Jennifer Mendelsohn, who created the #resistancegenealogy hashtag last summer after Republican congressman Steve King or Iowa was quoted as saying “We can’t restore our civilization with somebody else’s babies.” So she went on a genealogy website and quickly documented that King’s own grandmother was one such baby, arriving in 1894 from Germany as a 4-year-old, along with her infant siblings.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-aide-stephen-miller-meet-great-grandfather-flunked-naturalization-test-203424658.html


----------



## nononono (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Michael Cohen, President Donald Trump's former longtime lawyer, is reportedly "willing to give" prosecutors information about the president. "He knows a lot of things about the president and he's not averse to talking in the right situation," a friend of Cohen's told CNN.


*Yep...and Alien Lifeforms live among us that circled Pluto and came out Uranus.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2018)

Indicted former Trump campaign chairman Paul Manafort is inmate number 45343.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

Mother Whose Son Was Tortured to Death by an Illegal Alien: Our Family is Permanently Separated 
Katie Pavlich


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Indicted former Trump campaign chairman Paul Manafort is inmate number 45343.


You two pen pals yet?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You two pen pals yet?


Can you imagine if they don't find anything on trump after spending 20+ million on this witch hunt?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you imagine if they don't find anything on trump after spending 20+ million on this witch hunt?


They are throwing people in jail for things that have nothing to do with Trump or the "russian" witch hunt.
"Special counsels" have to get people.
Its too bad these poor saps got in between Mueller and Trump.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They are throwing people in jail for things that have nothing to do with Trump or the "russian" witch hunt.
> "Special counsels" have to get people.
> Its too bad these poor saps got in between Mueller and Trump.


Wishful thinking.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They are throwing people in jail for things that have nothing to do with Trump or the "russian" witch hunt.
> "Special counsels" have to get people.
> Its too bad these poor saps got in between Mueller and Trump.


Funny how by trying to show you 'know' what is going on you exhibit you don't.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 2827


Is that you, the guy responsible for the posts referenced in my link? . . . or just a real close facsimile thereof?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2018)

Some people don't want to do business with gays, others don't want to do business with liars.

White House press secretary Sarah Sanders said she and seven members of her family were kicked out of The Red Hen restaurant in Lexington, Virginia on Friday night.

TMZ first reported that the restaurant’s owner kicked out Sanders and her family out of "moral conviction." 

_>> Read more trending news_ 

A waiter posted on Facebook that Sanders was in the restaurant for "a total of two minutes" before being asked to leave.


----------



## espola (Jun 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some people don't want to do business with gays, others don't want to do business with liars.
> 
> White House press secretary Sarah Sanders said she and seven members of her family were kicked out of The Red Hen restaurant in Lexington, Virginia on Friday night.
> 
> ...


And now the loons are attacking the restaurant with fake reviews.  Just to be thorough (and transparent), they are doing the same thing to another restaurant with the same name 50 miles away. 

Since Sanders launched the attack from her official WH account, she should be expecting legal service by Monday.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some people don't want to do business with gays, others don't want to do business with liars.
> 
> 
> 
> > So, you're double fucked.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2018)

espola said:


> And now the loons are attacking the restaurant with fake reviews.  Just to be thorough (and transparent), they are doing the same thing to another restaurant with the same name 50 miles away.
> 
> Since Sanders launched the attack from her official WH account, she should be expecting legal service by Monday.


 . . . and, once again, ignorance of the law is no excuse for breaking it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2018)

Frustrated, ignorant nutter behind the wheel again . . .

Police in Pittsburgh are searching for the driver of a dark sedan who drove through a crowd of protesters on Friday night.

Officials told WPXI no one was hurt.

This happened during the third straight night of protests related to the police shooting death of Antwon Rose, 17, who was killed during a traffic stop earlier in the week.

>>Read: Protesters gather in Pittsburgh for third straight night

The car plowed into the crowd near PNC Park, where fans were leaving a Pittsburgh Pirates baseball game.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and, once again, ignorance of the law is no excuse for breaking it.


Ricky, when exactly did husker go off the deep end?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2018)

Standing up to corporate and billionaire power, now firmly in charge of the Trump administration, we again stand at the same crossroad Roosevelt and Wallace confronted during the Great Depression and World War II.

Fascism is rising in America, this time calling itself “conservativism.” The Republican politicians and their billionaire donors’ behavior today eerily parallels that day in 1936 when Roosevelt said, “In vain they seek to hide behind the flag and the Constitution. In their blindness they forget what the flag and the Constitution stand for.”

https://www.commondreams.org/views/2018/04/30/fascists-compete-own-america


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Indicted former Trump campaign chairman Paul Manafort is inmate number 45343.



*If you divide 45343/2267.15 = 20 the number of Butt Sucking Obama appointed Lawyers*
*Robert Mueller now has on his phony Russian Collusion Orgy....*
*At some point they are all going to need to be tested for STD's....*
*We know who the " Patient Zero " is......*
*The Mule.....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2018)

espola said:


> Wishful thinking.


*Dickhead response....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that you, the guy responsible for the posts referenced in my link? . . . or just a real close facsimile thereof?


Guess again, "cat man".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how by trying to show you 'know' what is going on you exhibit you don't.


"Funny how by trying to show you 'know' what is going on you exhibit you don't".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and, once again, ignorance of the law is no excuse for breaking it.


Does that hold true with immigration laws & illegal entry into the country or just when you think it conveniently applies?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Does that hold true with immigration laws & illegal entry into the country or just when you think it conveniently applies?


Misdemeanors and asylum seekers . . . yet you demonize and dehumanize.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Misdemeanors and asylum seekers . . . yet you demonize and dehumanize.


Bullshit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Standing up to corporate and billionaire power, now firmly in charge of the Trump administration, we again stand at the same crossroad Roosevelt and Wallace confronted during the Great Depression and World War II.
> 
> Fascism is rising in America, this time calling itself “conservativism.” The Republican politicians and their billionaire donors’ behavior today eerily parallels that day in 1936 when Roosevelt said, “In vain they seek to hide behind the flag and the Constitution. In their blindness they forget what the flag and the Constitution stand for.”
> 
> https://www.commondreams.org/views/2018/04/30/fascists-compete-own-america


Franklin "internment camp" Roosevelt?
You being from the party of the 2 greatest atrocities in American history should probably STFU.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Franklin "internment camp" Roosevelt?
> You being from the party of the 2 greatest atrocities in American history should probably STFU.


 Americans have a long history of massacring women and children. Whataboutism doesn't change the fascist actions of this admin and it's ardent supporters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Americans have a long history of massacring women and children. Whataboutism doesn't change the fascist actions of this admin and it's ardent supporters.


Just pointing out you hero's past.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just pointing out you hero's past.


How's that? How many times have I referenced FDR? As you have nothing else you just make shit up just like your fellow fascist in here so desperate to prove complete loyalty to your supreme leader. It's disgusting.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How's that? How many times have I referenced FDR? As you have nothing else you just make shit up just like your fellow fascist in here so desperate to prove complete loyalty to your supreme leader. It's disgusting.


Locking American up through executive order sounds rather fascist to me and yet you quote him as a saint, what are we to think?
You support the party of slavery, KKK and Japanese internment camps.
Who is the fascist? Grab a mirror.
Fascist lover.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Locking American up through executive order sounds rather fascist to me and yet you quote him as a saint, what are we to think?
> You support the party of slavery, KKK and Japanese internment camps.
> Who is the fascist? Grab a mirror.
> Fascist lover.


Ah yes the past, you don't seem to understand it . . . fascist apologist revisionist history is all you know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes the past, you don't seem to understand it . . . fascist apologist revisionist history is all you know.


The truth will set you free.


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Locking American up through executive order sounds rather fascist to me and yet you quote him as a saint, what are we to think?
> You support the party of slavery, KKK and Japanese internment camps.
> Who is the fascist? Grab a mirror.
> Fascist lover.


Ignoramus.


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Misdemeanors and asylum seekers . . . yet you demonize and dehumanize.


*Hey smarty pants .....go try and enter Canada in the same manner*
*you're supporting/encouraging humans to do on " OUR " southern*
*border.....*
*Get back to us with the results and take some pictures while ur at it...*


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Ignoramus.


*Thief. *


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Americans have a long history of massacring women and children. Whataboutism doesn't change the fascist actions of this admin and it's ardent supporters.



*Sorry ....disgusting Rodent...you mean Democrats.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Sorry ....disgusting Rodent...you mean Democrats.*


As the title of this thread says, "All things Disgusting With and Around Trump" and that's you little buckaroo, disgusting.


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


>


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2018)

I have crossed here, in Derby Line, Vt, long before they put up the flower pots.  The line goes through several buildings, including the shared library/opera house  --


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes the past, you don't seem to understand it . . . fascist apologist revisionist history is all you know.


*You've painted yourself into a corner.....you can ask for help and we Americans*
*will gladly oblige.*

*In the meantime here's some Milk and Cookies to think about.....*


*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> I have crossed here, in Derby Line, Vt, long before they put up the flower pots.  The line goes through several buildings, including the shared library/opera house  --


Underground railroad?


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Underground railroad?



*Your mind travels in on odd tracks Rodent....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Your mind travels in on odd tracks Rodent....*


It would do you well to learn about the real world and history. Google it.


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It would do you well to learn about the real world and history. Google it.


*I realize you've recently become self aware....I'm glad *
*your delving into America's History....I paid attention *
*in school/sports and learned....I appears your goals were*
*quite different as a youth....at least you now know about it...*


----------



## Booter (Jun 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Locking American up through executive order sounds rather fascist to me and yet you quote him as a saint, what are we to think?
> You support the party of slavery, KKK and Japanese internment camps.
> Who is the fascist? Grab a mirror.
> Fascist lover.


Why do you have to rely so heavily on ignorance to support your political position?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2018)

Booter said:


> Why do you have to rely so heavily on ignorance to support your political position?


Is there something I posted that iz not true?


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2018)

Booter said:


> Why do you have to rely so heavily on ignorance to support your political position?


*Why do you project ignorance and ignore the TRUTH....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is there something I posted that iz not true?


Whether anyone else believes it or not you certainly want to think it's true.


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Whether anyone else believes it or not you certainly want to think it's true.


*Gibberish....pure Gibberish.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Whether anyone else believes it or not you certainly want to think it's true.


In other words, "no".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Gibberish....pure Gibberish.*


Ratspeak.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2018)

Just another of the, "Good people" *MAGA*

https://www.fox25boston.com/news/trending-now/judge-in-grusome-cold-case-murder-hopefully-sir-you-have-stabbed-your-last-victim/777686490


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just another of the, "Good people" *MAGA*
> 
> https://www.fox25boston.com/news/trending-now/judge-in-grusome-cold-case-murder-hopefully-sir-you-have-stabbed-your-last-victim/777686490



*Rodent....Rodent....*

*You've some serious Issues there son....*
*You need to seek out a shrink, or your life is gunna stink.*
*You'll be okay, you're not the only one....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2018)

Within seconds of learning Thursday about a shooting inside the _Capital Gazette _newsroom in Annapolis, Maryland, Fox News host Sean Hannity laid blame at the feet of Democratic Rep. Maxine Waters

“You know, as I’ve always said, I mean honestly—I’ve been saying now for days that something horrible was going to happen because of the rhetoric. Really, Maxine?”

https://www.thedailybeast.com/sean-hannity-immediately-blames-maxine-waters-for-capitol-gazette-shooting


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2018)

. . . "FAKE NEWS! FAKE NEWS!"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2018)

Bye-bye John Kelly.


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . "FAKE NEWS! FAKE NEWS!"


*Finally....The Rodent posts a disclaimer on his crap.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2018)

Larry Kudlow, the director of the National Economic Council, said that the deficit is “coming down rapidly” in a Friday morning appearance on Fox Business. The problem for President Trump’s top economic adviser is that the deficit is actually rising.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Larry Kudlow, the director of the National Economic Council, said that the deficit is “coming down rapidly” in a Friday morning appearance on Fox Business. The problem for President Trump’s top economic adviser is that the deficit is actually rising.


Maybe it is one of those economics magic numbers that requires an expert to understand, something like "the deficit is not increasing as much as we thought it would after the giveaway tax break", which some would see as good news.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Maybe it is one of those economics magic numbers that requires an expert to understand, something like "the deficit is not increasing as much as we thought it would after the giveaway tax break", which some would see as good news.


I understand the frustration some had with "establishment politics", but, beyond being duped by years of propaganda, I can't fathom why people who obviously aren't of means continue to support policies that are antithetic to their future well being?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I understand the frustration some had with "establishment politics", but, beyond being duped by years of propaganda, I can't fathom why people who obviously aren't of means continue to support policies that are antithetic to their future well being?


So noble.
A man of means and thoughtful consideration for the unwashed, and deplorable masses.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So noble.
> A man of means and thoughtful consideration for the unwashed, and deplorable masses.


So why do you continue to support t, in spite of the things he has done against your own private interests?  Pride?  Inertia?  Stupidity?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2018)

espola said:


> So why do you continue to support t, in spite of the things he has done against your own private interests?  Pride?  Inertia?  Stupidity?


Ignoramus.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ignoramus.


That's your reason?  You're ignorant?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2018)

espola said:


> That's your reason?  You're ignorant?


Clueless.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2018)

Circle.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2018)

Please continue...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So noble.
> A man of means and thoughtful consideration for the unwashed, and deplorable masses.


You probably long for insurrection as you believe yourself a potential General Bethlehem type . . . or, at the least, a Bronco Billy . . . "I was a plumber in the past world! No time for that now!".
 . . . nono and lil 'joe could fight it out for the Giovanni Ribisi/John Arlington sidekick/suck-ass roll.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Clueless.


Ignorant and clueless are no way to go through life.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You probably long for insurrection as you believe yourself a potential General Bethlehem type . . . or, at the least, a Bronco Billy . . . "I was a plumber in the past world! No time for that now!".
> . . . nono and lil 'joe could fight it out for the Giovanni Ribisi/John Arlington sidekick/suck-ass roll.


 "things General Bethlehem might say". (see post 1435)
Its uncanny, the way you channel and project. Absolutely clinical.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ignorant and clueless are no way to go through life.


I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "things General Bethlehem might say". (see post 1435)
> Its uncanny, the way you channel and project. Absolutely clinical.


As your hero nono might say, "You have backed yourself into a corner." The exception would be, this time, in your case, that saying would actually apply.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As your hero nono might say, "You have backed yourself into a corner." The exception would be, this time, in your case, that saying would actually apply.


Absolutely clinical.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ignorant and clueless are no way to go through life.


Yet that's what you have chosen, why?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


How about experience?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2018)

Texas and California were the most frequently targeted states, which the ADL attributes to more concentrated membership in those states from the most active white supremacist groups.

https://www.yahoo.com/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2018)

A reputed Hitler admirer accused of plowing a car into a crowd of protesters in Charlottesville, killing a young woman, was charged Wednesday with federal hate crimes in a case that stirred accusations last summer that President Donald Trump was giving a free pass to racists.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A reputed Hitler admirer accused of plowing a car into a crowd of protesters in Charlottesville, killing a young woman, was charged Wednesday with federal hate crimes in a case that stirred accusations last summer that President Donald Trump was giving a free pass to racists.


Are you a dick of color? No? STFU. 
You have no standing, still.
LoL


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

What a dope.

Hot Air

Joe Biden: What we need is a “consensus candidate” for the Supreme Court this time
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/06/29/joe-biden-need-consensus-candidate-supreme-court-time/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwidkO2Ht_rbAhVk04MKHa-8BtoQqUMIPDAF&usg=AOvVaw0ZVAANs4sqkTQ5HBZS2QlW


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

Former CNN Producer Torches Acosta: You’re 'Truly Embarrassing' And Confirm Anti-Trump Media Bias - Matt Vespa
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2018/06/29/former-cnn-producer-takes-cnns-acosta-to-the-woodshed-n2495925?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwinq_z5uPrbAhXi6oMKHUhGBAwQqUMISDAI&usg=AOvVaw2i1wNksXrcHzuDvAhnG5GE


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

If you ain't lying you ain't trying.

Reporter Who Falsely Claimed Annapolis Shooter Wore MAGA Hat Resigns
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/06/29/reporter-maga-hat-annapolis-shooter/&ved=0ahUKEwiKr8qeufrbAhUmxYMKHTOrAdAQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw1FlpYM8qXQSCG-PZ7MwEe4&ampcf=1


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Perfect.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


We certainly don't want to see Trump with his hair wet looking like a drowned rat . . .  and that young guy might need to hit the stair climber if he hopes to get in shape enough to catch up to Barrack!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

The unknowing, but completely willing, face of fascisms rise in America. A Trump brigade OG.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We certainly don't want to see Trump with his hair wet looking like a drowned rat . . .  and that young guy might need to hit the stair climber if he hopes to get in shape enough to catch up to Barrack!


You and your thing about guys with wet hair.
Its a free country.
Let your wet hair freak flag fly.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The unknowing, but completely willing, face of fascisms rise in America. A Trump brigade OG.


How does he look with his hair wet?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How does he look with his hair wet?


Same as you in the eyes of history, just another white nationalist fascist.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Same as you in the eyes of history, just another white nationalist fascist.


Never seen him before.
I thought maybe he was your dad.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Never seen him before.
> I thought maybe he was your dad.


You supported his actions by making excuses for him.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You supported his actions by making excuses for him.


Whatever happened between you and your dad is none of my business.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Whatever happened between you and your dad is none of my business.


I know you have memory issues so here, to refresh your memory:


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know you have memory issues so here, to refresh your memory:


"Go ahead -  I'll pay your legal expenses."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

espola said:


> "Go ahead -  I'll pay your legal expenses."


Funny thing is his adoring fans believed him.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny thing is his adoring fans believed him.


I had no idea that guy was your dad.
Do you two still keep in touch?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I had no idea that guy was your dad.
> Do you two still keep in touch?


Only during visiting hours and through the glass.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Rep. Moulton: Dems In ‘Worst Position As A Party Since The 1920s’
39 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/06/30/rep-moulton-dems-in-worst-position-as-a-party-since-the-1920s/&ved=0ahUKEwjoo6a01vzbAhWCy4MKHZCGAyYQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw3kUzYLlbYaJIfTkFw7SxJR&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

*PRAGER: Donny Deutsch, Michael Hayden And The Moral Collapse Of American Jewish Institutions*
Also last week, Gen. Michael Hayden, a former director of the CIA (a fact that, among other things, gives credence to the increasingly widespread realization that our intelligence elites have been morally and intellectually compromised) tweeted a photo of the tracks leading into Auschwitz-Birkenau, the most infamous Nazi extermination and concentration camps, with the caption "Other governments have separated mothers and children."

Deutsch, Hayden and the myriad other fools who compare Trump to Hitler and the Nazis have utterly trivialized the Holocaust. As everyone who isn't on the left knows, there is nothing morally analogous between the way the last three presidential administrations dealt with some children of immigrants who are in the country illegally and what the Nazis did to Jewish children.

American children are routinely separated from their parent when that parent is arrested, and if the arrestee is a single parent, the child is taken into government custody until other arrangements can be made. With regard to immigrants who are in the country illegally, the only way to avoid separation is to place the children in detention along with their arrested parent(s). But this was expressly forbidden by the most left-wing court in America — the 9th Circuit Court of Appeals — if detention lasts longer than 20 days, as it nearly always does when either a not-guilty plea or an asylum claim is made.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Same as you in the eyes of history, just another white nationalist fascist.


This from a punk with shit for brains...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You supported his actions by making excuses for him.


Says a punk with shit for brains....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2018)

The tale of two worlds, Democrats prone to protest, Trump supporters prone to death threats.

Trump misrepresented Waters’ comments, claiming she had called for his supporters to be harmed.

Distinct pattern, make shit up, lie, misrepresent, mischaracterize, make threats/encourage violence then when confronted claim to be the victim.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> This from a punk with shit for brains...


No lies or insults, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The tale of two worlds, Democrats prone to protest, Trump supporters prone to death threats.
> 
> Trump misrepresented Waters’ comments, claiming she had called for his supporters to be harmed.
> 
> Distinct pattern, make shit up, lie, misrepresent, mischaracterize, make threats/encourage violence then when confronted claim to be the victim.


What a dope you are, a dishonest, lying dope.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a dope you are, a dishonest, lying dope.


Show me, don't just cast aspersions without proof, prove it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Show me, don't just cast aspersions without proof, prove it.


You are the only one who would ask for proof on that subject. Dope.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are the only one who would ask for proof on that subject. Dope.


So nothing yet again, you are irrelevant then.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Show me, don't just cast aspersions without proof, prove it.


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=9&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiIhtv1tf7bAhW7JDQIHWEwCYoQFghPMAg&url=https://www.nationalreview.com/2017/06/left-anti-donald-trump-political-violence-reaches-its-peak/&usg=AOvVaw1YwbN8yLwEXM6ZImMaaTNt


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So nothing yet again, you are irrelevant then.





Ricky Fandango said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=9&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiIhtv1tf7bAhW7JDQIHWEwCYoQFghPMAg&url=https://www.nationalreview.com/2017/06/left-anti-donald-trump-political-violence-reaches-its-peak/&usg=AOvVaw1YwbN8yLwEXM6ZImMaaTNt


Well Daffy?
Once again you're out erasing all doubt.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=9&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiIhtv1tf7bAhW7JDQIHWEwCYoQFghPMAg&url=https://www.nationalreview.com/2017/06/left-anti-donald-trump-political-violence-reaches-its-peak/&usg=AOvVaw1YwbN8yLwEXM6ZImMaaTNt


Non-Sequitur.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 1, 2018)

espola said:


> No lies or insults, right?


Wrong.
Insults? Absofuckinlutly
Lies? None.
Somebody get this prig a waambulance....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Non-Sequitur.


Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....
It answers your request for proof.
Daffy, you sure you understand Latin?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....
> It answers your request for proof.
> Daffy, you sure you understand Latin?


Not seeing how that shows me to be a liar. Is that supposed to back Trump's misrepresentation of what Waters said?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not seeing how that shows me to be a liar. Is that supposed to back Trump's misrepresentation of what Waters said?


"The tale of two worlds, Democrats prone to protest, Trump supporters prone to death threats." _Daffy_
Where did I say you were a liar?
I just pointed out your stupidity & misuse of latin


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wrong.
> Insults? Absofuckinlutly
> Lies? None.
> Somebody get this prig a waambulance....


No lies or insults, right?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 1, 2018)

espola said:


> No lies or insults, right?



Wrong.
Insults? Absofuckinlutly
Lies? None.
Somebody get this *prig* a waambulance....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Non-Sequitur.


Oh, its a sequiter alright.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not seeing how that shows me to be a liar. Is that supposed to back Trump's misrepresentation of what Waters said?


PORTLAND RIOT: Antifa Attacks Right-Wing Activists...
https://www.oregonlive.com/portland/index.ssf/2018/06/portland_police_revoke_permit.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2018)

He Survived Nazi Concentration Camps – He Has A Message For Those Who Think America Runs Its Own
50 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/07/01/nazi-concentration-camp-survivor-message-for-america/&ved=0ahUKEwi81Z_Shf_bAhXs64MKHSjDBD4QqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw0BToVwysY4BUHX1rIlXiKp&ampcf=1


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> PORTLAND RIOT: Antifa Attacks Right-Wing Activists...
> https://www.oregonlive.com/portland/index.ssf/2018/06/portland_police_revoke_permit.html


Headline should be, "Leftist "anti-facsist" fascists, attack peaceful demonstration in Portland."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Oh, its a sequiter alright.


How? Has Trump had legitimate enough threats he's had to change his schedule or cancel any of his pep rallies?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> PORTLAND RIOT: Antifa Attacks Right-Wing Activists...
> https://www.oregonlive.com/portland/index.ssf/2018/06/portland_police_revoke_permit.html


Backing hate again I see . . . and you wonder why you are called a fascist.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Headline should be, "Leftist "anti-facsist" fascists, attack peaceful demonstration in Portland."


Again, do you tell people in the real world your views and that you see blame and good people on both sides?

 . . .because I believe you are just a part time troll and act a bit more intelligent around people who know you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Backing hate again I see . . . and you wonder why you are called a fascist.


No, I don't wonder, I just consider the source, you know the biggest cry baby evah.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How? Has Trump had legitimate enough threats he's had to change his schedule or cancel any of his pep rallies?


Trump's the president, she is not.
She is a crazy, old, angry, lifetime victim.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, I don't wonder, I just consider the source, you know the biggest cry baby evah.


Did that make sense to you when you typed it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump's the president, she is not.
> She is a crazy, old, angry, lifetime victim.


So again with the fear, hate and discounting others personal experience because you can't relate. Trump is making a lot of people angry, whether they vote (or are allowed to vote) or not is another story.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump's the president, she is not.
> She is a crazy, old, angry, lifetime victim.


 . . . and speaking of victims, you speak from personal experience if you are actually anything as you appear to be in here. Everyone, everything scares you . . . you even fabricate things to pretend to be a victim of.


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Larry Kudlow, the director of the National Economic Council, said that the deficit is “coming down rapidly” in a Friday morning appearance on Fox Business. The problem for President Trump’s top economic adviser is that the deficit is actually rising.



*How in the hell would you know...You work in the dept ?....Hell NO !*

*You have NO Idea what the actual debt is and how they are reducing it....*

*You're a retired ( Forced Retirement ) Union Iron Worker ...You have NO *
*economic background, and NO College degree in economics.....No Masters*
*or Doctorate .....Your only close association to economics is when you let*
*the info regurgitate from that pea brain to this forum thru those stubby fingers...*

*You couldn't carry on a valid conversation on the matter for any longer than the*
*copied information was in your hands...*

*China is a Major Major Money manipulator, and if our current administration has figured out *
*how to reverse the trend, then YES our debt is coming down fast !*

*That little fact is pissing off Democrats more than any SCOTUS choice !!!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So again with the fear, hate and discounting others personal experience because you can't relate. Trump is making a lot of people angry, whether they vote (or are allowed to vote) or not is another story.



*Go Protest You old Rodent .....I see they need some NEW infantry up in Oregon....*

*Off  You Go...Go on ..Git ....you old retired Saul Alinsky disciple ...*
*Maybe you will come back with a NEW appreciation for conservative *
*policies....You could have an Epiphany !*


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did that make sense to you when you typed it?


*Go on ....Git....come back when you know something...!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


That's the guy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2018)

nononono said:


> *How in the hell would you know...You work in the dept ?....Hell NO !*
> 
> *You have NO Idea what the actual debt is and how they are reducing it....*
> 
> ...


https://thinkprogress.org/larry-kudlow-lies-about-federal-deficit-on-fox-business-7f4c5caac6d5/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So again with the fear, hate and discounting others personal experience because you can't relate.


And you can?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and speaking of victims, you speak from personal experience if you are actually anything as you appear to be in here. Everyone, everything scares you . . . you even fabricate things to pretend to be a victim of.


Can I please have an example?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can I please have an example?


LGBT and everything in-between and don't forget women and children fleeing oppression seeking asylum in the world's greatest country, land of the free home of the brave. A country of broad shoulders and open arms.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> LGBT and everything in-between and don't forget women and children fleeing oppression seeking asylum in the world's greatest country, land of the free home of the brave. A country of broad shoulders and open arms.


How does that make the Sheriff a victim?
He's just speaking his mind.


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://thinkprogress.org/larry-kudlow-lies-about-federal-deficit-on-fox-business-7f4c5caac6d5/



*Oh Goodness Rodent....you cannot argue either side of the argument.*

*Just look at you above example....Cut n Paste.*

*No Critical Thinking skills what so eve displayed on your part.*

*Now as I said before....Go on ...Git !*

*Oregon is waiting...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Oh Goodness Rodent....you cannot argue either side of the argument.*
> 
> *Just look at you above example....Cut n Paste.*
> 
> ...


Just showing you it was a quote, it's fun to catch you assuming.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How does that make the Sheriff a victim?
> He's just speaking his mind.


His scared, frighten, petrified by that which he doesn't understand mind, yes, I agree.


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just showing you it was a quote, it's fun to catch you assuming.



Very Dumb....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2018)

nononono said:


> Very Dumb....


Yes, glad you agree.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How does that make the Sheriff a victim?
> He's just speaking his mind.


Oh don't worry about husker, his pants are just wet.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> His scared, frighten, petrified by that which he doesn't understand mind, yes, I agree.


I dont see it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oh don't worry about husker, his pants are just wet.


Just tell him your hair is wet.
He'll soften up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> His scared, frighten, petrified by that which he doesn't understand mind, yes, I agree.


Get a grip union boy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> His scared, frighten, petrified by that which he doesn't understand mind, yes, I agree.


MAXINE UNLEASHED: Dem leadership will do anything to protect their power...
http://www.theamericanmirror.com/wigs-off-maxine-waters-tears-into-chuck-schumer-will-do-anything-to-protect-power/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Time to Put the Democratic Party on Suicide Watch?
SELWYN DUKE
There perhaps has never been a time when the Democrats did a better job of snatching defeat from the jaws of victory. After being well ahead in the ge...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/time_to_put_the_democratic_party_on_suicide_watch.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont see it.


You chose not to at the present time . . . I know when I hit a bone when you jokers reply multiple times to one of my posts. Just can't get it out of your head, the truth can be disturbing to the weak.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You chose not to at the present time . . . I know when I hit a bone when you jokers reply multiple times to one of my posts. Just can't get it out of your head, the truth can be disturbing to the weak.


Or not.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You chose not to at the present time . . . I know when I hit a bone when you jokers reply multiple times to one of my posts. Just can't get it out of your head, the truth can be disturbing to the weak.


You give yourself too much credit.
Who do you pick for your parties nominee for 2020?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You give yourself too much credit.
> Who do you pick for your parties nominee for 2020?


I'm not immersed in politics like you are, you tell me who scares you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm not immersed in politics like you are, you tell me who scares you.


Lemmings like you that don't have enough back bone to call out their own party.
What a copout.
You got nothing.
Just like 2016 and you know it.
"I am not immersed in politics..."
Liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

US News
*‘Sounds like MISOGYNY’! Chuck Schumer’s panicked rant against possible SCOTUS pick is NOT a good look*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

https://www.factcheck.org/2018/02/pence-repeats-debunked-russia-talking-point/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Who hurt you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who hurt you?


Lighten up, it's funny, she's an idiot and everyone knows it.


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lighten up, it's funny, she's an idiot and everyone knows it.


He doesn't.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lighten up, it's funny, she's an idiot and everyone knows it.


Kinda reminds me of somebody....lol.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2018)

espola said:


> He doesn't.


He does. lol


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You chose not to at the present time . . . I know when I hit a bone when you jokers reply multiple times to one of my posts. Just can't get it out of your head, the truth can be disturbing to the weak.


Your thought process is disturbing to most everyone...
Your truth is centered some where in the Twilight Zone
The sad truth is, it would be a full time job to respond to all your absurdity, who has that kind of time or patience?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your thought process is disturbing to most everyone...
> Your truth is centered some where in the Twilight Zone
> The sad truth is, it would be a full time job to respond to all your absurdity, who has that kind of time or patience?


Me


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your thought process is disturbing to most everyone...
> Your truth is centered some where in the Twilight Zone
> The sad truth is, it would be a full time job to respond to all your absurdity, who has that kind of time or patience?


Can I use that post to respond to nono, lil joe and dizzy? Fits perfect!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Can I use that post to respond to nono, lil joe and dizzy? Fits perfect!


"Those can do...." lol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lighten up, it's funny, she's an idiot and everyone knows it.





Hüsker Dü said:


> Lighten up, it's funny, she's an idiot and everyone knows it.


She would have handed the throne to McCain if he only would have turned her loose.
She is way smarter than you people and smoking hot.


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She would have handed the throne to McCain if he only would have turned her loose.
> She is way smarter than you people and smoking hot.


She was the worst mistake of Mc Cain's political life.  Whose idea was that anyway?

She couldn't even run a state where the population loved her (90% initial approval ratings) until people realized she was using the government for personal family issues and claiming unethical travel allowances.  She was driven out of office because of her incompetence.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 2, 2018)

espola said:


> She was the worst mistake of Mc Cain's political life.  Whose idea was that anyway?
> 
> She couldn't even run a state where the population loved her (90% initial approval ratings) until people realized she was using the government for personal family issues and claiming unethical travel allowances.  She was driven out of office because of her incompetence.


Driven out?
Care to cite some sources?


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Driven out?
> Care to cite some sources?


It's all public record.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

espola said:


> She was the worst mistake of Mc Cain's political life.  Whose idea was that anyway?
> 
> She couldn't even run a state where the population loved her (90% initial approval ratings) until people realized she was using the government for personal family issues and claiming unethical travel allowances.  She was driven out of office because of her incompetence.


McCain and his illegal alien gang of 8 was his downfall.
She was driven out of office by a bunch of leftists and their frivolous law suits.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

espola said:


> It's all public record.


Sounds like another e-reader story.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 3, 2018)

espola said:


> She was the worst mistake of Mc Cain's political life.  Whose idea was that anyway?
> 
> She couldn't even run a state where the population loved her (90% initial approval ratings) until people realized she was using the government for personal family issues and claiming unethical travel allowances.  She was driven out of office because of her incompetence.


Sucker


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

*Supreme Court: Back on Track*
402


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

*Michigan Axes Basic Skills Test for Teachers*
805


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Michigan Axes Basic Skills Test for Teachers*
> 805


Why not?
As long as they can administer what the bureaucracy needs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why not?
> As long as they can administer what the bureaucracy needs.


Pretty crazy, those unions.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Michigan Axes Basic Skills Test for Teachers*
> 805


You did notice it's Republicans that drafted and signed the bill right? So are you for or against it? They are having trouble hiring teachers, gee I wonder why? The are dropping the standards in hopes of filling empty positions . . . sounds like what the White House is doing, they aren't having much luck either.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pretty crazy, those unions.


In you haste to bash unions you failed to do the research.

https://www.bridgemi.com/talent-education/should-michigan-ease-teaching-standards-lure-career-tech-instructors


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why not?
> As long as they can administer what the bureaucracy needs.


Funny how the shiny object catches your eye and you miss seeing the hook.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In you haste to bash unions you failed to do the research.
> 
> https://www.bridgemi.com/talent-education/should-michigan-ease-teaching-standards-lure-career-tech-instructors


From the article I posted and you E-read, you wouldn't even pass the test.
Did you go to school in Michigan?

Michigan teachers have struggled to hire teachers in *STEM fields such as math and science, foreign languages, and special education. *The number of teaching certificates issued in the state dropped by nearly half from 1996 to 2016, and the state has resorted to “wining and dining” prospective teachers to convince them to enter the profession.

Dummy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

Dems are toast in 2018 and 2020.






*Socialist Dems Say Bernie Too Right-Wing...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

Where is Husker?
*Pruitt becomes latest Trump official to be harassed at restaurant...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

*DNC Chair Tom Perez: Socialist Ocasio-Cortez ‘Future of Our Party’*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> "Those can do...." lol


Unlike how nutters do I don't want to just plagiarize his material.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In you haste to bash unions you failed to do the research.
> 
> https://www.bridgemi.com/talent-education/should-michigan-ease-teaching-standards-lure-career-tech-instructors


E-reader.


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Unlike how nutters do I don't want to just plagiarize his material.


Did you figure out what "Those can do" means?  It slipped by me on first read.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 3, 2018)

espola said:


> It's all public record.


Oh....like  Lee's order to shoot all Union Officers on sight...?
Cite your sources, if you have any.


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Oh....like  Lee's order to shoot all Union Officers on sight...?
> Cite your sources, if you have any.


I never said that about Lee.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> E-reader.


Not sure what that is supposed to mean, but part of the Evelyn Woodhead speed reading course was in fact comprehending what you read. Go back and try to comprehend the article you linked and you'll see what I mean.
It is hilarious when you buffoons try to prove a point by posting something that reveals quite the opposite.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2018)

espola said:


> I never said that about Lee.


It's all he's got. If you take that away from him he'll go back to the numbers on the trains thing.


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not sure what that is supposed to mean, but part of the Evelyn Woodhead speed reading course was in fact comprehending what you read. Go back and try to comprehend the article you linked and you'll see what I mean.
> It is hilarious when you buffoons try to prove a point by posting something that reveals quite the opposite.


They are passing on what they have been told by their "trusted" sources.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2018)

espola said:


> They are passing on what they have been told by their "trusted" sources.


Tabloid "journalism", you have to read the whole article to get the part where tell you nothing has been confirmed, and that the info came from a guy that had a "hunch".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tabloid "journalism", you have to read the whole article to get the part where tell you nothing has been confirmed, and that the info came from a guy that had a "hunch".


I love when you two complete eachother's thoughts and feelings post after post.
Its like a mating ritual between two brightly feathered leftist parrots.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how the shiny object catches your eye and you miss seeing the hook.


Please..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not sure what that is supposed to mean, but part of the Evelyn Woodhead speed reading course was in fact comprehending what you read. Go back and try to comprehend the article you linked and you'll see what I mean.
> It is hilarious when you buffoons try to prove a point by posting something that reveals quite the opposite.


Wrong. E-reader is how espola reads, he doesn't.


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love when you two complete eachother's thoughts and feelings post after post.
> Its like a mating ritual between two brightly feathered leftist parrots.


Feeling ganged up on?


----------



## nononono (Jul 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You chose not to at the present time . . . I know when I hit a bone when you jokers reply multiple times to one of my posts. Just can't get it out of your head, the truth can be disturbing to the weak.



*What's quite funny is how you borrow rhetoric you've never *
*had the ability to generate on your own....You are the Forum*
*Crow....*

*I'm in your head soooooooo deep you have dreams about the *
*Truth that states you have dreams about my posts !*

*Go cook a couple of big rib eye steaks, bake some potatoes, fry up some mushroom sauce*
*with a touch of wine ( Your Choice ), cook some asparagus, bake some dinner rolls with*
*butter, throw down some finger food and drink some fine beer......*

*Like I've said many times about YOU...You've got issues and you need to let them go....*
*or suffer through the Winning as you and yours try to start a Civil War that YOU will*
*clearly LOSE !*

*Enjoy " YOUR " Countries 4th of July and accept the TRUTH !*


----------



## nononono (Jul 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Feeling ganged up on?


*I think you feel the sharp end of the Truth Stick....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I think you feel the sharp end of the Truth Stick....*


I’d like to kill ’em.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I’d like to kill ’em.


Banana Republic, criminalize, jail, murder . . . if only Somoza were here to show the way!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

Seems like some nutters got, literally, carried away. Maybe all ya all should stick to clubbing baby seals.

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2018/07/05/gang-rhino-poachers-mauled-to-death-by-pride-lions-after-breaking-into-game-reserve.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+foxnews/world+(Internal+-+World+Latest+-+Text)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

Tone deaf and classless runs in the family . . .

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/happy-4th-july-don-trump-jr-brings-kimberly-guilfoyle-white-house-160424308.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2018)

Another secret recording is shaking up Georgia's Republican primary runoff in the governor's race.

Lt. Gov. Casey Cagle's campaign was already rocked last month by the release of a secretly recorded conversation in which Cagle said he backed what he called "bad public policy" for political gain. Cagle's runoff opponent, Secretary of State Brian Kemp, released another snippet of that conversation Monday.

In this 50-second piece , Cagle can be heard candidly discussing the GOP primary's sharp turn to the right, saying the five-man race came down to "who had the biggest gun, who had the biggest truck and who could be the craziest."

http://myconnection.cox.com/article/politics/f2cf67f0-8395-11e8-bef8-e3d3070e2cc0/


----------



## nononono (Jul 9, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I’d like to kill ’em.


*Coward....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tone deaf and classless runs in the family . . .
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/happy-4th-july-don-trump-jr-brings-kimberly-guilfoyle-white-house-160424308.html



*Jealous Pussy....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2018)

Major insurer groups said Saturday the administration's action interferes with a program that's working well.

The Trump administration's move "will significantly increase 2019 premiums for millions of individuals and small business owners and could result in far fewer health plan choices," association president Scott Serota said in a statement. "It will undermine Americans' access to affordable coverage, particularly those who need medical care the most."

"Costs for taxpayers will rise as the federal government spends more on premium subsidies," the group said.

The brunt of higher prices would fall on solid middle-class consumers who are not eligible for the income-based subsidies. Many of those are self-employed people and small-business owners, generally seen as a Republican constituency.

https://www.foxbusiness.com/politics/trump-administration-freezes-payments-under-obamacare-program


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Major insurer groups said Saturday the administration's action interferes with a program that's working well.
> 
> The Trump administration's move "will significantly increase 2019 premiums for millions of individuals and small business owners and could result in far fewer health plan choices," association president Scott Serota said in a statement. "It will undermine Americans' access to affordable coverage, particularly those who need medical care the most."
> 
> ...


Thanks Obama.


----------



## nononono (Jul 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Major insurer groups said Saturday the administration's action interferes with a program that's working well.
> 
> The Trump administration's move "will significantly increase 2019 premiums for millions of individuals and small business owners and could result in far fewer health plan choices," association president Scott Serota said in a statement. "It will undermine Americans' access to affordable coverage, particularly those who need medical care the most."
> 
> ...




*The Cowardly Cut n Paste King post crap he knows nothing about....*
*All the info you've posted is either Obama crimes or lies about Trump....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Nonononono (Jul 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Coward....*


I would have thought you’d have agreed with the Senate Pro Tem Republican Orrin Hatch.  Your incapacity to conduct even a microscopic level of research before you wriggle your slippery head into the gopher clamp never ceases to amaze us all. 

“I’d like to kill ’em,” groused Finance Committee Chairman Orrin Hatch (R-Utah), a close Trump ally, referring to the administration’s expanding list of tariffs.


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I would have thought you’d have agreed with the Senate Pro Tem Republican Orrin Hatch.  Your incapacity to conduct even a microscopic level of research before you wriggle your slippery head into the gopher clamp never ceases to amaze us all.
> 
> “I’d like to kill ’em,” groused Finance Committee Chairman Orrin Hatch (R-Utah), a close Trump ally, referring to the administration’s expanding list of tariffs.



*Your Idiocy has been observed for quite some time.....Sen Orin Hatch is on his way out...*
*He doesn't like Tariffs, he's a Swamp Creature......*

*Coward.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)

While Fox News opinion hosts gushed about President Donald Trump’s decision to nominate Brett Kavanaugh to replace Anthony Kennedy on the U.S. Supreme Court, the set of “Fox & Friends” was a bit cooler on the idea.

On set, Fox News legal guru Judge Andrew Napolitano laced into Kavanaugh, saying he was “disappointed” in the selection.

“The Washington establishment, sometimes known as the swamp, wanted Judge Kavanaugh,” said Napolitano. “I am disappointed in the president because this is not the type of person he said he would pick. Justice [Neil] Gorsuch was. This person is at the heart and soul of the D.C. establishment against whom the president railed.”

“So you’re saying it’s a swamp pick?!” asked co-host Pete Hegseth.

“Yes!” said Napolitano.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> While Fox News opinion hosts gushed about President Donald Trump’s decision to nominate Brett Kavanaugh to replace Anthony Kennedy on the U.S. Supreme Court, the set of “Fox & Friends” was a bit cooler on the idea.
> 
> On set, Fox News legal guru Judge Andrew Napolitano laced into Kavanaugh, saying he was “disappointed” in the selection.
> 
> ...


What happen to move on and confirm him?
At least it's not Hillary's pick.
Sir Douchealot


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> While Fox News opinion hosts gushed about President Donald Trump’s decision to nominate Brett Kavanaugh to replace Anthony Kennedy on the U.S. Supreme Court, the set of “Fox & Friends” was a bit cooler on the idea.
> 
> On set, Fox News legal guru Judge Andrew Napolitano laced into Kavanaugh, saying he was “disappointed” in the selection.
> 
> ...



*Trump still gets his pick and you Disgusting Democrats are*
*eating your own.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Trump still gets his pick and you Disgusting Democrats are*
> *eating your own.....*


You mean The Federalist Society and the Heritage Foundation get their pick . . . Trump is just a puppet for whoever tells him they like him, and besides the video, Putin knows that well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean The Federalist Society and the Heritage Foundation get their pick . . . Trump is just a puppet for whoever tells him they like him, and besides the video, Putin knows that well.


What happened to confirm him and move on?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What happened to confirm him and move on?


Yeah, what happened?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What happened to confirm him and move on?


Where did I say I object? You people are so use to misinformation and disingenuous ploys, like commies, you see them everywhere. Like I said before, which apparently you missed, I'm just glad adults are picking.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where did I say I object? You people are so use to misinformation and disingenuous ploys, like commies, you see them everywhere. Like I said before, which apparently you missed, I'm just glad adults are picking.


Yes, the adults are in charge again.
Breathe it in.
MAGA.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes, the adults are in charge again.
> Breathe it in.
> MAGA.


Too bad one is Steven Miller and another is Vladimir Putin.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Too bad one is Steven Miller and another is Vladimir Putin.


You want it so bad it hurts.
Just sit back, relax, and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You want it so bad it hurts.
> Just sit back, relax, and enjoy the ride.


What would that be?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


He lost me at, "the biggest issue in the country right now, is the policy of the Trump administration  separating children from their parents when they illegally cross the border"


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean The Federalist Society and the Heritage Foundation get their pick . . . Trump is just a puppet for whoever tells him they like him, and besides the video, Putin knows that well.


*Post your address and I'll sponsor you with a week *
*of adult diapers.....The leak proof type even....*

*




*

*And a MAGA Hat !*

*




*


*Wear it in Pride as Trump hugs Putin .....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


*You're sooooo Jealous /Envious of the Trump women even .........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

Ahhh yes, the age of Trump:

A woman says she was harassed by a man over the shirt she wore to an Illinois park and the confrontation was caught on video.

Mia Irizarry said she was at Forest Preserves of Cook County for a birthday party last month when the man walked up to her, telling her she shouldn’t wear a shirt that showed the Puerto Rican flag, CBS News reported.

She had asked the man, and the group he was in, to move from the pavilion that her family had rented for a party, CNN reported.

_>> Read more trending news_ 

The video, which runs 36 minutes and is filled with profanity, had been posted to social media where it has more than 1.4 million views on Facebook. 

The man, who was later identified as Timothy Trybus, according tot he Chicago Sun Times, can be heard on the video asking  Irizarry if she was a U.S. citizen and saying that she should not wear the Puerto Rican flag shirt in America.

Irizarry and her family members explained to Trybus that Puerto Rico is an American territory, but Trybus continued to argue with her

Irizarry asked a nearby officer for help, telling him that she was not comfortable with Trybus’ confrontation. But the officer did not respond when Irizzary asked for help. The officer was identified as Patrick Connor, who has been on the police force for a decade, the Sun Times reported. He is currently on desk duty while his response to the incident is investigated.

Eventually another officer steps in and asks Trybus for his identification and tells him he is drunk. He responds to the officer, telling her, "Well, that’s your judgement." The office warns him that he cannot harass people and that he doesn’t belong at the park while drunk, CNN reported.

Eventually, the first officer, Connor, documented what happened, but said that Irizzary was not being attacked. He did acknowledge that she felt threatened, CNN reported.

Trybus was arrested and charged with assault and disorderly conduct, CBS News reported.

Puerto Rico’s governor, Ricardo Rossello, has spoken out about the video, posting on Twitter, "I am appalled, shocked & disturbed by the officer’s behavior."


----------



## nononono (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ahhh yes, the age of Trump:
> 
> A woman says she was harassed by a man over the shirt she wore to an Illinois park and the confrontation was caught on video.
> 
> ...



*The Cut n Paste King with No Cojones....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2018)

*Papa John's founder has left the company after admitting to saying the N-word on a conference call. Here's a look into his history of controversy, from slamming Obamacare to donating to Trump's campaign.*

http://www.businessinsider.com/papa-johns-ceo-political-history-2017-11


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Papa John's founder has left the company after admitting to saying the N-word on a conference call. Here's a look into his history of controversy, from slamming Obamacare to donating to Trump's campaign.*
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/papa-johns-ceo-political-history-2017-11


So...you gonna tell the kitchen you've NEVER used the N word?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> So...you gonna tell the kitchen you've NEVER used the N word?


In a work setting in communications with other business associates or when talking to my crew? Absolutely not.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2018)

Former Arizona sheriff Joe Arpaio admitted that he was tricked into giving an interview to Sacha Baron Cohen, becoming the latest political figure to acknowledge becoming part of the comedian's upcoming project.

Cohen was in disguise as a Finnish comedian during the October 2017 interview, Arpaio recalled in an interview with Breitbart News.

Former Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin (R) also said on Thursday that she was duped into a prank interview by Cohen, who had disguised himself as a disabled veteran. 

http://thehill.com/homenews/news/396815-joe-arpaio-says-he-was-duped-by-sacha-baron-cohen


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Former Arizona sheriff Joe Arpaio admitted that he was tricked into giving an interview to Sacha Baron Cohen, becoming the latest political figure to acknowledge becoming part of the comedian's upcoming project.
> 
> Cohen was in disguise as a Finnish comedian during the October 2017 interview, Arpaio recalled in an interview with Breitbart News.
> 
> ...


Yawn


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2018)

"The Oath Keepers would like nothing more than to inflame racial tensions and create an explosive conflict in our community . . ."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "The Oath Keepers would like nothing more than to inflame racial tensions and create an explosive conflict in our community . . ."


How's the dialogue?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2018)

It appears Paul Manafort feels he may actually be safer in custody.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It appears Paul Manafort feels he may actually be safer in custody.


Why, did he do something to a Clinton?


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In a work setting in communications with other *business associates *or when talking to my crew? Absolutely not.



*" Business Associates "......oh puuleaze....You are a dyed in the wool " Employee "*
*Dude you could Never do what is needed to run a Business.....You'd have Heart*
*failure......Your mentality is conveyed quite well over the internet....*
*You suck on the tit from the time you crawl out of the rack til you fall back in it.*

*If you have a " Crew " what the crap are you doing on this forum 24/7.....*

*You are pure horseshit.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *" Business Associates "......oh puuleaze....You are a dyed in the wool " Employee "*
> *Dude you could Never do what is needed to run a Business.....You'd have Heart*
> *failure......Your mentality is conveyed quite well over the internet....*
> *You suck on the tit from the time you crawl out of the rack til you fall back in it.*
> ...


I'm glad you are so concerned.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In a work setting in communications with other business associates or when talking to my crew? Absolutely not.


I'll take that as yes you have used the n word...


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm glad you are so concerned.


I am.....you've multiple issues...
There is a procedure where they break both your tib and fib and affix
a framework that lets the bone grow between the break to gain some
height.....you are definitely a " mental " candidate....
We are all sorry you're not happy with yourself.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2018)

The decision follows intense scrutiny from ethics watchdogs who have said the business marked a major conflict of interest for Ivanka Trump. She had reportedly grown frustrated with the restrictions she had placed on the company in an effort to appease critics and prevent any potential violations of ethics laws.

Ivanka Trump also took heat for selling clothing manufactured entirely overseas, despite the president’s pledge to boost jobs in the U.S. 

Company sales had soared leading up to the 2016 presidential election, but backlash over the Trump administration’s policies prompted some retailers to distance themselves. 

Nordstrom dropped the line in February 2017 and Neiman Marcus announced it would no longer sell the brand’s jewelry on its website soon after. Several other stores have followed suit, including Hudson’s Bay in Canada earlier this month.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/ivanka-trump-shuttering-namesake-fashion-172647061.html?soc_trk=gcm&soc_src=7340c8a8-dca8-3eeb-9403-ecb22d9aa9c0&.tsrc=notification-brknews


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> I am.....you've multiple issues...
> There is a procedure where they break both your tib and fib and affix
> a framework that lets the bone grow between the break to gain some
> height.....you are definitely a " mental " candidate....
> We are all sorry you're not happy with yourself.


So you got nothing? When you get past Cat in the Hat your mind might grow a bit, maybe.


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you got nothing? When you get past Cat in the Hat your mind might grow a bit, maybe.



*The Rodent*

*See the little rodent squirm. *
*Just like the Pedo Podesta Bros worms.*
*He flips and flops on the hot sidewalk *
*of the Truth.*
*It's so bad he now downs a fifth of*
*Vermouth.*
*The Democrats have made into him a*
*Patsy.*
*The end result of this love affair is*
*going to be quite Nasty.*
*So the moral of this little Liberal*
*Socialist story Rhyme.*
*Is don't hang around filthy scum*
*unless you are ready to do the Time.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

But if there’s a burden on journalists to rebuild that trust (and there is), then there’s a burden on you, too, to be a shrewder consumer. Because make no mistake: Trump and his acolytes disdain you, in a way Nixon on his worst day did not. But if there’s a burden on journalists to rebuild that trust (and there is), then there’s a burden on you, too, to be a shrewder consumer. Because make no mistake: Trump and his acolytes disdain you, in a way Nixon on his worst day did not.

They don’t think you’re smart enough to recognize truth or care about it. They don’t fear your judgment, because they don’t think you have any. They don’t think you’re smart enough to recognize truth or care about it. They don’t fear your judgment, because they don’t think you have any.

So by all means, be skeptical of the media — we’ve earned it. But don’t be blind. Don’t be taken in by a demagogue, or the sycophants around him, who would have you believe that everything you read that doesn’t conform to your worldview must be nothing but garbage, because he says it is.So by all means, be skeptical of the media — we’ve earned it. But don’t be blind. Don’t be taken in by a demagogue, or the sycophants around him, who would have you believe that everything you read that doesn’t conform to your worldview must be nothing but garbage, because he says it is.

That’s just a unicorn riding a unicorn, spearing you in the back.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/plenty-presidents-lie-trump-doesnt-care-catch-090048571.html?soc_trk=gcm&soc_src=e52a2079-7531-3b02-af35-103e35afc7bf&.tsrc=notification-brknews


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The decision follows intense scrutiny from ethics watchdogs who have said the business marked a major conflict of interest for Ivanka Trump. She had reportedly grown frustrated with the restrictions she had placed on the company in an effort to appease critics and prevent any potential violations of ethics laws.
> 
> Ivanka Trump also took heat for selling clothing manufactured entirely overseas, despite the president’s pledge to boost jobs in the U.S.
> 
> ...


Do you think she will be able to afford her house payment?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think she will be able to afford her house payment?


Like Trump's golf courses she was losing money.


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like Trump's golf courses she was losing money.



If they are losing money as you state, why does he still own them...

Sounds like he has very good Tax consultants....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2018)

nononono said:


> If they are losing money as you state, why does he still own them...
> 
> Sounds like he has very good Tax consultants....


Money laundering for one.

Fresh off the NATO summit and before he meets with Russian President Vladimir Putin on Monday, President Donald Trump is expected to play at least a couple of rounds of golf this weekend at Trump Turnberry.

Turnberry is a venerable British Open course that Trump purchased in 2014 for what was reportedly about 36 million pounds (or $63 million at the time) in cash. He then renovated and relaunched it over the following two years. It’s a breathtaking property that borders choppy, gray seas, and features fairways swollen with undulating turf, knotty roughs and sprawling greens.

Despite its virtues — and despite financial disclosure forms the president has filed in the U.S. suggesting otherwise — Turnberry appears to have largely lost piles of money. That makes it a lesson in the strengths and weaknesses of the president’s instinctive and haphazard approach to business and politics, reminders of longstanding problems that have dogged him throughout his career, including financial conflicts of interest that have taken on new traction with his ascent to the White House.

According to corporate filings in the U.K., Turnberry lost $36.1 million in 2016 (the most recent figure available) on revenue of just $12 million. The operation’s debt load nearly doubled between 2015 and 2016, according to the filings. Turnberry has also been the subject of congressional hearingsthat included testimony speculating about how Trump arranged financing to buy that course and fund his others in Scotland and Ireland. Eric Trump, the president’s son, has been quoted as saying that some of his family’s funding for its golf business came from Russia (Trump fils disputed the account).

The Washington Post recently took a close look at the $400 million in cash that the Trump Organization spent on acquisitions between 2006 and 2015, a period that included the Turnberry purchase. Trump has historically been loath to put his own funds into any deal, preferring instead to borrowmoney, so deciding to change course and lay down piles of cash was curious. Eric Trump told the Post that none of the cash came from outside investors or from selling other Trump properties. Instead, he said, the family’s existing businesses — a handful of commercial buildings in New York and some licensing deals for Trump-branded hotels and apparel — gave them all the “incredible cash flow” they needed.

Perhaps. But that explanation runs up against the fact that the Trumps also unsuccessfully tried to borrow money from a major Scottish bank in 2008 and 2009 to buy and redevelop a landmark hotel in St. Andrews, Scotland, according to reporting last month from The Scotsman.

https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-07-13/trump-s-u-k-trip-a-money-losing-scottish-golf-paradise


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2018)

The US Congress has been questioning whether Russian money could have been used to fund Donald Trump’s golf courses in the UK and Ireland.

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/jan/20/trump-golf-courses-scotland-ireland-enormous-amounts-capital-from-unknown-sources


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2018)

The Washington Post reported Sunday that the Trump Organization had spent more than $400 million in cash acquiring properties, often without taking on any debt at all, beginning in 2006. The president’s son Eric Trump told the Post that the simple explanation was that Trump properties threw off so much cash, there was no need to borrow.

Even if true, experts agree: That’s weird. Real estate buyers usually like to spend as little of their own cash as possible. Big purchases often come with massive loans—like the $1.2 billion mortgage Kushner Cos. took out on its flagship 666 5th Ave. skyscraper when the president’s son-in-law purchased the building in 2007. This was especially true of Donald Trump, a self-styled “King of Debt” who managed to escape disaster in Atlantic City, New Jersey, in part because so little of his own money was invested in the casinos he ran there. And never has it been more true than during the past decade, a period during which historically low interest rates made borrowing money cheaper than ever.

were-donald-trumps-cash-real-estate-purchases-related-to-money-laundering.html


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Money laundering for one.
> 
> Fresh off the NATO summit and before he meets with Russian President Vladimir Putin on Monday, President Donald Trump is expected to play at least a couple of rounds of golf this weekend at Trump Turnberry.
> 
> ...




*Hmmmm.....Cut n Paste....*

*Poor Rodent...you don't even understand the context of the article you *
*threw against the wall...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2018)

Arthur Jones is an avowed Nazi. John Fitzgerald says the Holocaust is a myth. Rick Tyler wants to "make America white again."

Their fringe ideas are reminiscent of another age, but the unapologetic men who espouse them are all on US election ballots in 2018.

Extremism and bigotry, even outright white supremacy and anti-Semitism, have found new lives in 21st century US politics and the era of President Donald Trump, beyond just the toxic rhetoric of a few little-known cranks.

They have received more exposure this year on the national stage than at any time in recent memory. And the mainly conservative proponents of hate running for office are proving to be a major embarrassment for the Republican Party.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/nazis-racists-bigots-extremism-us-ballot-2018-053425570.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Arthur Jones is an avowed Nazi. John Fitzgerald says the Holocaust is a myth. Rick Tyler wants to "make America white again."
> 
> Their fringe ideas are reminiscent of another age, but the unapologetic men who espouse them are all on US election ballots in 2018.
> 
> ...


Your fringe are senators, congressmen, FBI, DOJ and the latest greatest president.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2018)

*An Analysis of Trump Supporters Has Identified 5 Key Traits*
*A new report sheds light on the psychological basis for Trump's support.*

1. Authoritarian Personality Syndrome

Authoritarianism refers to the advocacy or enforcement of strict obedience to authority at the expense of personal freedom, and is commonly associated with a lack of concern for the opinions or needs of others. Authoritarian personality syndrome—a well-studied and globally-prevalent condition—is a state of mind that is characterized by belief in total and complete obedience to one’s authority. Those with the syndrome often display aggression toward outgroup members, submissiveness to authority, resistance to new experiences, and a rigid hierarchical view of society. The syndrome is often triggered by fear, making it easy for leaders who exaggerate threat or fear monger to gain their allegiance.

Although authoritarian personality is found among liberals, it is more common among the right-wing around the world. President Trump’s speeches, which are laced with absolutist terms like “losers” and “complete disasters,” are naturally appealing to those with the syndrome.

2. Social dominance orientation

Social dominance orientation (SDO)—which is distinct but related to authoritarian personality syndrome—refers to people who have a preference for the societal hierarchy of groups, specifically with a structure in which the high-status groups have dominance over the low-status ones. Those with SDO are typically dominant, tough-minded, and driven by self-interest

3. Prejudice

It would be grossly unfair and inaccurate to say that every one of Trump’s supporters have prejudice against ethnic and religious minorities, but it would be equally inaccurate to say that many do not. It is a well-known fact that the Republican party, going at least as far back to Richard Nixon’s “southern strategy,” used strategies that appealed to bigotry, such as lacing speeches with “dog whistles”—code words that signaled prejudice toward minorities that were designed to be heard by racists but no one else.

While the dog whistles of the past were more subtle, Trump’s are sometimes shockingly direct. There’s no denying that he routinely appeals to bigoted supporters when he calls Muslims “dangerous” and Mexican immigrants “rapists” and “murderers,” often in a blanketed fashion. Perhaps unsurprisingly, a new study has shown that support for Trump is correlated with a standard scale of modern racism.

4. Intergroup contact

Intergroup contact refers to contact with members of groups that are outside one’s own, which has been experimentally shown to reduce prejudice. As such, it’s important to note that there is growing evidence that Trump’s white supporters have experienced significantly less contact with minorities than other Americans. For example, a 2016 study found that “…the racial and ethnic isolation of Whites at the zip-code level is one of the strongest predictors of Trump support.”

5. Relative deprivation

Relative deprivation refers to the experience of being deprived of something to which one believes they are entitled. It is the discontent felt when one compares their position in life to others who they feel are equal or inferior but have unfairly had more success than them.

Common explanations for Trump’s popularity among non-bigoted voters involve economics. There is no doubt that some Trump supporters are simply angry that American jobs are being lost to Mexico and China, which is certainly understandable, although these loyalists often ignore the fact that some of these careers are actually being lost due to the accelerating pace of automation.

These Trump supporters are experiencing relative deprivation, and are common among the swing states like Ohio, Michigan, and Pennsylvania. This kind of deprivation is specifically referred to as “relative,” as opposed to “absolute,” because the feeling is often based on a skewed perception of what one is entitled to. For example, an analysis conducted by FiveThirtyEight estimated that the median annual income of Trump supporters was $72,000.

https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/mind-in-the-machine/201712/analysis-trump-supporters-has-identified-5-key-traits


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *An Analysis of Trump Supporters Has Identified 5 Key Traits*
> *A new report sheds light on the psychological basis for Trump's support.*
> 
> 1. Authoritarian Personality Syndrome
> ...


Only 5?
Where do you come up with this shit?
Too funny.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *An Analysis of Trump Supporters Has Identified 5 Key Traits*
> *A new report sheds light on the psychological basis for Trump's support.*
> 
> 1. Authoritarian Personality Syndrome
> ...


There’s your Trump Derangement Syndrome kicking in.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

Israelis tickled by Sacha Baron Cohen's grotesque caricature

Sacha Baron Cohen is at it again. After tapping into his familiarity with Israel and his fluency in Hebrew to shape previous eccentric personas such as Borat and Bruno, the Jewish comedian has created his most stereotypical Israeli character yet — a grotesque, faux counterterrorism instructor in his new Showtime series "Who is America?"

Retired Col. Erran Morad has already managed to dupe former Vice President Dick Cheney into signing a waterboarding kit, convinced former Senate majority leader Trent Lott to endorse a plan to arm kindergartners and caused a Georgia state representative to resign after he shouted racial slurs and exposed his rear end in a supposed self-defense drill against homophobic jihadis.

Another of those pranked, disgraced Republican Senate candidate Roy Moore, accused Baron Cohen of preying on Israel's friends in America and seeking to "embarrass, humiliate, and mock" the Jewish state. But in Israel — where Baron Cohen's mother was born and where he spent much time in his youth — people seem to be in on the joke.

"The reaction has mostly been astonishment about the accuracy of the portrayal. He really got some of our traits down," Einav Schiff, a TV critic for the Yediot Ahronot newspaper, said with a chuckle. "Everyone here knows an 'Erran Morad' but I haven't recognized any outrage or embarrassment about the character. It's mostly been ridicule for these Americans who have fallen for him."

http://myconnection.cox.com/article/entertainment/65fc6af0-9612-11e8-9a6d-f184ab9f578c/


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Only 5?
> Where do you come up with this shit?
> Too funny.


Where there is shit, there's an ass...There's your answer.


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Arthur Jones is an avowed Nazi. John Fitzgerald says the Holocaust is a myth. Rick Tyler wants to "make America white again."
> 
> Their fringe ideas are reminiscent of another age, but the unapologetic men who espouse them are all on US election ballots in 2018.
> 
> ...




*I think you are a closet KKK/NAZI.....you know way too much in a sick way....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 4, 2018)

As the whole world turns against you it seems the paranoia and angst amongst you t-nutters is amplifying.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2018)

A federal judge again ruled against the Trump administration Friday on its decision to end the Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals program for young undocumented immigrants.

U.S. District Judge John Bates in the District of Columbia ordered the government to restart DACA in full, saying that the government had not given “a rational explanation for its decision” to end it.

Bates had ruled in April that the Trump administration’s decision to end DACA was “arbitrary and capricious” and gave the government 90 days “to better explain its view that DACA is unlawful.”

He said in Friday’s ruling, after the 90 days, that neither a memo from Homeland Security Secretary Kirstjen Nielsen nor another government motion in the case provided “a sufficient basis for reconsidering the Court’s earlier determination.”

“The Court simply holds that if DHS wishes to rescind the program… it must give a rational explanation for its decision,” the judge wrote in his conclusion, saying that the government’s “hodgepodge of illogical or post hoc policy assertions... simply will not do.”

He repeated that “DACA’s rescission was unlawful and must be set aside.”


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As the whole world turns against you it seems the paranoia and angst amongst you t-nutters is amplifying.


Above is a classic example of projecting......


----------



## tenacious (Aug 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Above is a classic example of projecting......


Projecting... or is Trump just really bad at writing out Executive Orders.  What did it take three different attempts for him to get his muslim ban passed?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Projecting... or is Trump just really bad at writing out Executive Orders.  What did it take three different attempts for him to get his muslim ban passed?


Obstructionist


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2018)

NASCAR mogul Brian France was arrested in New York's Hamptons for driving while intoxicated and criminal possession of oxycodone after he was seen blowing through a stop sign, police said.

France, the auto racing behemoth's chairman and CEO since 2003, was arraigned Monday at Sag Harbor Village Justice Court after spending the night in jail. He was released on his own recognizance.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> NASCAR mogul Brian France was arrested in New York's Hamptons for driving while intoxicated and criminal possession of oxycodone after he was seen blowing through a stop sign, police said.
> 
> France, the auto racing behemoth's chairman and CEO since 2003, was arraigned Monday at Sag Harbor Village Justice Court after spending the night in jail. He was released on his own recognizance.


Perhaps this fella needs some rehab...
Reminds me of when Rep. Patrick Kennedy crashed his car into a security barricade at Capitol Hill a few years ago and wound up in rehab...again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2018)

"I’ll say this I am extremely right winged and I view racism as normal," he said, according to comments posted last year to one of his YouTube videos. "Just read the definition of racism and it’s not a bad thing. That’s my own belief though. I went from being a libertarian Conservative to more Authoritarian."

http://myconnection.cox.com/article/trending/949ff0d8-99ce-11e8-9630-e419171686d9/


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> NASCAR mogul Brian France was arrested in New York's Hamptons for driving while intoxicated and criminal possession of oxycodone after he was seen blowing through a stop sign, police said.
> 
> France, the auto racing behemoth's chairman and CEO since 2003, was arraigned Monday at Sag Harbor Village Justice Court after spending the night in jail. He was released on his own recognizance.



*Your Redneck Hero is a drug addict.....and another CEO is taken down.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2018)

A federal appeals court ruled Thursday that the Trump administration endangered public health by keeping a widely used pesticide on the market despite extensive scientific evidence that even tiny levels of exposure can harm babies' brains.

The 9th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals in San Francisco ordered the Environmental Protection Agency to remove chlorpyrifos from sale in the United States within 60 days.

A coalition of farmworkers and environmental groups sued last year after then-EPA chief Scott Pruitt reversed an Obama-era effort to ban chlorpyrifos, which is widely sprayed on citrus fruit, apples and other crops. The attorneys general for several states joined the case against EPA, including California, New York and Massachusetts.

In a split decision, the court said Thursday that Pruitt, a Republican forced to resign earlier this summer amid ethics scandals, violated federal law by ignoring the conclusions of agency scientists that chlorpyrifos is harmful.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A federal appeals court ruled Thursday that the Trump administration endangered public health by keeping a widely used pesticide on the market despite extensive scientific evidence that even tiny levels of exposure can harm babies' brains.


Aren't you pro abortion?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A coalition of farmworkers and environmental groups sued last year after then-EPA chief Scott Pruitt reversed an Obama-era effort to ban chlorpyrifos,


Is it possible to reverse an *effort* to ban?


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2018)

*Liberals = Dumbfucks*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2018)

As John A. Farrell, the author of a fair-minded and absolutely brilliant Richard Nixon biography published last year, put it to me this week: “By an exponential factor, this is the gate that really deserves to be a gate.”

It’s easy enough — and others have done it ably — to highlight the superficial similarities between this White House scandal and Watergate. The most glaring, perhaps, is that both were triggered by burglaries of the Democratic National Committee — one a classic black-bag job, the other digital.

Then, of course, you have the president firing top law enforcement officials, calling the investigation a “witch hunt” and criticizing its scope. You have presidential lawyers — John Dean then, Michael Cohen now — cutting deals with prosecutors and threatening to turn on their former clients.

Just to make things more surreal, Trump this week derided Dean, a frequent critic of his, as a “RAT,” making Trump the first American president to take the position that White House aides paid by the public are bound by the blood oath of La Cosa Nostra.


https://www.yahoo.com/news/time-really-like-watergate-trump-making-mistakes-090041857.html?soc_trk=gcm&soc_src=e52a2079-7531-3b02-af35-103e35afc7bf&.tsrc=notification-brknews


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 23, 2018)

*Editor's Note: *Paul Callan is a CNN legal analyst, a former New York homicide prosecutor and of counsel to the New York law firm of Edelman & Edelman PC, focusing on wrongful conviction and civil rights cases. Follow him on Twitter @paulcallan. The opinions expressed in this commentary are his own. View more opinion on CNN.

(CNN) For those who have been hoping for an end to the Donald Trump presidency, Tuesday appeared to be cause for celebration. On that day, a Virginia jury returned eight felony convictions against the president's one-time campaign manager, Paul Manafort, at nearly the same time that Trump's personal attorney and "fixer" Michael Cohen entered guilty pleas to a variety of financial and election law crimes. In short, Trump's critics could revel in the hope that the conviction and imprisonment of both men might foreshadow Trump's exit.

It is premature for anti-Trumpers to dance in the streets.

The charges against Manafort were largely unrelated to the Trump presidency, and the trial judge virtually banned the use of Trump's name through most of the trial. Furthermore, none of Manafort's crimes were ever linked to the president, and the vast majority of his alleged criminal activities predated his appointment as Trump campaign manager.

In pleading guilty, Cohen admitted to participation in a scheme to pay hush money payments to two women -- Karen McDougal and Stormy Daniels -- with whom Trump is alleged to have had affairs. Missing, though, were the details of Trump's intentional involvement in criminal activity substantial enough to tip the Constitution's "high crimes and misdemeanors" scale.

Recall that, in 2012, attempts to convict former North Carolina Senator John Edwards on similar but far more serious campaign finance violations resulted in a failed prosecution. Edwards, while running for president in 2008, allegedly used unreported funds provided by campaign supporters and "friends" not only to buy silence but to safely house and feed Rielle Hunter-- with whom he was having an affair, and who was pregnant -- while his wife suffered from a terminal form of cancer.

A jury acquitted Edwards on one count and could not reach a unanimous verdict on the other counts in his indictment. Edwards' defense lawyers argued that the predominant purpose of the expenditures was to protect Edwards' personal reputation and his wife from public disclosure of the affair. And even though the payments undoubtedly protected Edwards' political career as well, the jury refused to convict. Trump's lawyers will make the same "mixed purpose" claim should they ever have to defend him in impeachment proceedings.

As a candidate, the law gives Trump, unlike Cohen, the right to make unlimited campaign contributions to his own campaign. And the President's legal team will assert that there was not even a need to report these payments because the purpose of the hush money was to protect his family and the Trump Organization. Yes, there was a collateral political benefit, but, as in the Edwards case, it was inconsequential and not the primary purpose of the payments. Thus, they can argue this is not even a campaign contribution with reporting requirement.

Finally, Trump's lawyers will argue that even if the president had a technical reporting obligation, this is the kind of minor offense which should be viewed as a civil rather than a criminal offense, and is permitted under federal election law. What's more, they will argue, none of the claimed offenses by Trump occurred during his presidency, further damaging any claim that impeachment is warranted under the circumstances.

There may be other criminal offenses chargeable against Trump as more is revealed about Cohen's shady dealings, but Trump's opponents shouldn't put on their dancing shoes just yet.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/08/22/opinions/trump-critics-too-soon-to-rejoice-callan/index.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As John A. Farrell, the author of a fair-minded and absolutely brilliant Richard Nixon biography published last year, put it to me this week: “By an exponential factor, this is the gate that really deserves to be a gate.”
> 
> It’s easy enough — and others have done it ably — to highlight the superficial similarities between this White House scandal and Watergate. The most glaring, perhaps, is that both were triggered by burglaries of the Democratic National Committee — one a classic black-bag job, the other digital.
> 
> ...


I can see why you took offense....RAT


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 23, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Editor's Note: *Paul Callan is a CNN legal analyst, a former New York homicide prosecutor and of counsel to the New York law firm of Edelman & Edelman PC, focusing on wrongful conviction and civil rights cases. Follow him on Twitter @paulcallan. The opinions expressed in this commentary are his own. View more opinion on CNN.
> 
> (CNN) For those who have been hoping for an end to the Donald Trump presidency, Tuesday appeared to be cause for celebration. On that day, a Virginia jury returned eight felony convictions against the president's one-time campaign manager, Paul Manafort, at nearly the same time that Trump's personal attorney and "fixer" Michael Cohen entered guilty pleas to a variety of financial and election law crimes. In short, Trump's critics could revel in the hope that the conviction and imprisonment of both men might foreshadow Trump's exit.
> 
> ...


No collusion?!!!!  LMAO!


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2018)

*Richard Nixon DID what the Democrats have DONE from 2016 til now.....*
*When this all shakes out the Democrats will be Pig Poop.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2018)

Trump the egocentric scumbag proves it once again. Trump is a piece of shit that spits in the face of American ideals and honor.


WASHINGTON -- 

The Latest on President Donald Trump's response to the death of Sen. John McCain, and the events commemorating the Arizona Republican and Trump critic:

The American Legion is demanding that President Donald Trump issue a proclamation honoring Sen. John McCain's heroism, and order the nation's flags to be flown at half-staff.

The nation's largest veterans' service organization urged Trump in a statement Monday to follow longtime protocol following the deaths of prominent government officials.

The group noted that Trump issued presidential proclamations commemorating the deaths of first lady Barbara Bush and pastor Billy Graham. McCain, who died Saturday at 81, is a decorated Vietnam War hero who spent more than five years as a prisoner-of-war and served in the Senate for six terms.

Trump tweeted condolences to McCain's family, but did not mention McCain or issue any statement.

The American flag at the White House was lowered to half-staff on Sunday. But it flew at full staff on Monday.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump the egocentric scumbag proves it once again. Trump is a piece of shit that spits in the face of American ideals and honor.
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON --
> ...


Is this a surprise to you? It's been 2 years and you don't know how Trump will react by now?
Oh yes, you are a Hillary supporter, you never learn.
Are you voting for her again?
Dummy.


----------



## nononono (Aug 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump the egocentric scumbag proves it once again. Trump is a piece of shit that spits in the face of American ideals and honor.
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON --
> ...



*They should release the TRUTH about what he did in Vietnam and aboard that Carrier, then let the *
*American Public decide.....*

*If the LEFT wants to tear down the Statues of their OWN past, then WE THE AMERICAN PUBLIC*
*want to Know the Complete TRUTH about Sen John McCain before the left gets their rotten Tribute.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2018)

nononono said:


> *They should release the TRUTH about what he did in Vietnam and aboard that Carrier, then let the *
> *American Public decide.....*
> 
> *If the LEFT wants to tear down the Statues of their OWN past, then WE THE AMERICAN PUBLIC*
> *want to Know the Complete TRUTH about Sen John McCain before the left gets their rotten Tribute.*


You are a piece of shit, anti-American scumbag.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a piece of shit, anti-American scumbag.


You ok? Getting a bit loud in here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You ok? Getting a bit loud in here.


You are simply here to provoke a response. Apparently that's all you have in life.


----------



## nononono (Aug 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a piece of shit, anti-American scumbag.


*You can't handle the TRUTH !*

*So you display your Lemming Liberal Ignorance for all to see......*

*Go clean your keyboard, your slobber is corroding the internal*
*" plunger " contacts....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are simply here to provoke a response. Apparently that's all you have in life.



*Hey, thin skinned Idiot....go take an aspirin and really bleed. *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2018)

Hurricane Maria kills nearly 3,000 Americans in Puerto Rico (twice that of Katrina) and Trump says, "I think we did a fantastic job in Puerto Rico,". The tone deaf president at the time tossed paper towels at reporters while people had no water to drink.

Seems the inconvenient truth of ever increasing storm power due global warming goes counter to Trumps global climate change denial and attempts to eliminate prior administrations policies meant to curb our effect on climate change.

Trump is a self serving scumbag that has no business running for dog catcher. Disgusting that the party he chose to run for and the media allowed him to lie and cheat his way into office. America looks pitiful in light of his election and continued support by 42% of those polled.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hurricane Maria kills nearly 3,000 Americans in Puerto Rico (twice that of Katrina) and Trump says, "I think we did a fantastic job in Puerto Rico,". The tone deaf president at the time tossed paper towels at reporters while people had no water to drink.
> 
> Seems the inconvenient truth of ever increasing storm power due global warming goes counter to Trumps global climate change denial and attempts to eliminate prior administrations policies meant to curb our effect on climate change.
> 
> Trump is a self serving scumbag that has no business running for dog catcher. Disgusting that the party he chose to run for and the media allowed him to lie and cheat his way into office. America looks pitiful in light of his election and continued support by 42% of those polled.


Fake News.


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hurricane Maria kills nearly 3,000 Americans in Puerto Rico (twice that of Katrina) and Trump says, "I think we did a fantastic job in Puerto Rico,". The tone deaf president at the time tossed paper towels at reporters while people had no water to drink.
> 
> Seems the inconvenient truth of ever increasing storm power due global warming goes counter to Trumps global climate change denial and attempts to eliminate prior administrations policies meant to curb our effect on climate change.
> 
> Trump is a self serving scumbag that has no business running for dog catcher. Disgusting that the party he chose to run for and the media allowed him to lie and cheat his way into office. America looks pitiful in light of his election and continued support by 42% of those polled.



*You're a Lying misrepresenting shitbag who cannot decipher the TRUTH from
manufactured Lies.....

The original death toll was 64 and that was a direct result of the Hurricane.
This NEW manufactured number is due to shitty conditions ALL over the Island
that did NOT happen because of the Hurricane, these deaths are due to the 
lazy incompetent Government that STOLE the FEMA funds and did not let
the National Guard Troops do the job they were there to do....
Nor did the Government let the electrical power be repaired at the ra
How about all of your UNION buddies ( Truck Drivers ) who went on STRIKE
during a National Disaster and refused to drive much needed supplies to the 
areas that suffered subsequent medical fatalities because of the lack of THOSE
supplies......*

*Your constant Lying about the TRUTH is going to be your drastic downfall....*

*" OUR " President did NOT cause the unsanitary induced DEATHS on Puerto Rico...*
*The Puerto Rican Government that was Instructed by the Democratic Party *
*caused it.......Grow Up Shitbag and learn to research the TRUTH...!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 31, 2018)

In a statement Thursday, the attorney general's office said it won't back down from "holding Trump and his associates accountable for their flagrant violations of New York law."

"As our lawsuit detailed, the Trump Foundation functioned as a personal piggy bank to serve Trump's business and political interests," the statement said.


----------



## nononono (Aug 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In a statement Thursday, the attorney general's office said it won't back down from "holding Trump and his associates accountable for their flagrant violations of New York law."
> 
> "As our lawsuit detailed, the Trump Foundation functioned as a personal piggy bank to serve Trump's business and political interests," the statement said.




*Oh yes.....the SDNY is asking for the exposure of ALL of their tightly held secrets to *
*be exposed.......Eric Sniederman was just a starter !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In a statement Thursday, the attorney general's office said it won't back down from "holding Trump and his associates accountable for their flagrant violations of New York law."
> 
> "As our lawsuit detailed, the Trump Foundation functioned as a personal piggy bank to serve Trump's business and political interests," the statement said.


Sucker


----------



## nononono (Sep 1, 2018)

*SDNY Prosecutors are as corrupt as they come....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2018)

President Donald Trump may not have been invited to Sen. John McCain‘s service at the Washington National Cathedral, but his daughter Ivanka Trump and her husband, Jared Kushner, arrived Saturday to view the service.

The duo mingled with the crowd, which included political figures from both sides of the aisle. The president, who has often criticized and clashed with McCain, was not in attendance.

McCain was a prisoner of war during the Vietnam War and spent more than five years as a POW in Hanoi.

“He’s not a war hero,” Donald Trump said in July 2015. “He was a war hero because he was captured. I like people who weren’t captured.”


Ryan Graney
@RyanEGraney
 I wonder how @IvankaTrump feels sitting in that cathedral knowing no one wants her dad there and they are throwing jabs at him the entire time. Anyone with a drop of self-awareness would have stayed home.

8:51 AM - Sep 1, 2018
177
52 people are talking about this


AnnMS
@amps513
 @IvankaTrump Why would you ruin John McCain's funeral by showing up uninvited?  Your whole family is a disgrace and treated John horribly. Your family is the outcast for a reason.  You have no shame. #funeralcrashers

Sensia
@Sensiablue
Yep they were not invited..yet they showed up anyway. https://twitter.com/bubbagump324/status/1035891344621940736 …

7:48 AM - Sep 1, 2018
128
58 people are talking about this



https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/ivanka-trump-jared-kushner-attend-mccain-funeral-service-donald-wasnt-invited-164341526.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> President Donald Trump may not have been invited to Sen. John McCain‘s service at the Washington National Cathedral, but his daughter Ivanka Trump and her husband, Jared Kushner, arrived Saturday to view the service.
> 
> The duo mingled with the crowd, which included political figures from both sides of the aisle. The president, who has often criticized and clashed with McCain, was not in attendance.
> 
> ...


Who gives one fuck?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who gives one fuck?


I wouldnt say anything about John McCain on his funeral day.
Its low energy and low class.
Let those people throw grenades all day.
Its what the old man wanted.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I wouldnt say anything about John McCain on his funeral day.
> Its low energy and low class.
> Let those people throw grenades all day.
> Its what the old man wanted.


Speaking of low class...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Speaking of low class...


Did you get a good look at the girl that beat you up?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2018)

The father of slain University of Iowa student Mollie Tibbetts lashed out Saturday at those who are using her tragic death to promote their own political agendas. To do so is “despicable” and “heartless,” Rob Tibbetts wrote, throwing Donald Trump Jr.’s own words back at him in an opinion piece in the Des Moines Register.

Tibbetts said the family was “grateful” to those who respected their pleas to not turn his daughter’s death into a political confrontation. 

“Sadly, others have ignored our request,” he wrote. “They have instead chosen to callously distort and corrupt Mollie’s tragic death to advance a cause she vehemently opposed.


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2018)

The Stanford Band did such a good job of mocking t yesterday that his campaign staff thought they were praising him.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2018)

espola said:


> The Stanford Band did such a good job of mocking t yesterday that his campaign staff thought they were praising him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2018)

espola said:


> The Stanford Band did such a good job of mocking t yesterday that his campaign staff thought they were praising him.


That was pretty funny . . . "SPACE FORCE!".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That was pretty funny . . . "SPACE FORCE!".


Was it as funny as this?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The father of slain University of Iowa student Mollie Tibbetts lashed out Saturday at those who are using her tragic death to promote their own political agendas. To do so is “despicable” and “heartless,” Rob Tibbetts wrote, throwing Donald Trump Jr.’s own words back at him in an opinion piece in the Des Moines Register.
> 
> Tibbetts said the family was “grateful” to those who respected their pleas to not turn his daughter’s death into a political confrontation.
> 
> “Sadly, others have ignored our request,” he wrote. “They have instead chosen to callously distort and corrupt Mollie’s tragic death to advance a cause she vehemently opposed.


Was or is Mollie the only one?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2018)

espola said:


> The Stanford Band did such a good job of mocking t yesterday that his campaign staff thought they were praising him.


Obviously they thought T worthy of their good job.  Well done Cardinals!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Was it as funny as this?


Keep clinging, people will be and already are laughing at you . . . but of course no one in real life (away from the safe confines of the internet) has any idea what a nutcase you actually are . . . I'm sure you keep a tight wrap on that fact, it would be bad for business and personal relationships to divulge your insanity, fear and hate.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Keep clinging, people will be and already are laughing at you . . . but of course no one in real life (away from the safe confines of the internet) has any idea what a nutcase you actually are . . . I'm sure you keep a tight wrap on that fact, it would be bad for business and personal relationships to divulge your insanity, fear and hate.


Im gonna start calling you "the seething soothsayer".


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Speaking of low class...


*Yes.....you are low class.*

*Since YOU were in the Navy about the time of the USS Forrestal incident *
*why don't you tell the Forum in YOUR own words what you recall from*
*fellow Navy personal about the " event "......*


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Keep clinging, people will be and already are laughing at you . . . but of course no one in real life (away from the safe confines of the internet) has any idea what a nutcase you actually are . . . I'm sure you keep a tight wrap on that fact, it would be bad for business and personal relationships to divulge your insanity, fear and hate.


*I feel YOU are the one who hides his insanity Forum posts.....*

*You are stuck in a " Closed Loop " with absolutely no knowledge*
*about how to exit the program you've chosen to live with.*


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Yes.....you are low class.*
> 
> *Since YOU were in the Navy about the time of the USS Forrestal incident *
> *why don't you tell the Forum in YOUR own words what you recall from*
> *fellow Navy personal about the " event "......*


The Forrestal fire occurred on July 29, 1967 in the Gulf of Tonkin as a daily strike of aircraft was preparing for launch.  I went to boot camp in Great Lakes Illinois in February 1969.  On our designated day for outdoor firefighting training, it was cold enough that the training surface was covered with ice and it was deemed unsafe to perform the normal training routine.  As a result, we got to watch firefighting movies, one of which was raw video recorded from cameras on the ship, one mounted near the top of the Forrestal island and another mounted directly in the flight deck surface.  The instructors for that part of boot camp were firefighting experts, and they had seen all the videos many times before, so we got the benefit of expert narration.  I also saw training videos made from that raw video at various times during my nearly 8 years of active duty.

The fire started when an unexpected electrical surge lit off the motor of a Zuni rocket mounted under the wing of an F-4 Phantom fighter jet.  The rocket crossed the deck and struck the fuel tank and fuselage of McCain's A-4 Skyhawk on the other side of the ship, starting the fire.  McCain escaped by shutting down his aircraft's engine, unbuckling from his seat, and running out to the end of refueling probe that was fixed in place forward on the A-4.  While he was trying to help other pilots get out of their planes on the flight deck, bombs started cooking off, one of which almost blew McCain over the side and the shrapnel from which injured him.  He was taken down to sickbay by a rescue crew.

As a result of that fire, many changes were made to Navy procedures and equipment.  Test equipment was developed for rocket launcher pods so that those unwanted electrical discharges could be detected before they caused a problem.  The particular kind of bombs being loaded for the strike that day were discarded - the flight deck leadership had been trained that bombs could sit for some time in a pool of burning jet fuel long enough to give a chance to put the fire out, which was true for the newest bombs, but the bombs in use that day had come on board the Forrestal that morning, and had been in storage since the Korean War and were an older model that were not as fire-resistant.  When the bombs had been received, the ship and airwing supply officers wanted to dump them over the side; they were overruled by a decision to get rid of them by dropping them on Vietnam. 

The biggest change recognized that the best fire-fighting crews had all been killed because they bravely followed procedure and ran right into the fire.  After the first 2 bombs went off, there was no one left on the flight deck who had been trained how to fight a jet fuel fire with the onboard equipment.  Before we took the Enterprise to sea in 1974, everyone in the air wing got a turn operating a fire hose and the various attachments, and senior petty officers took turns acting in command of the crews.


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2018)

*" Johnny Wet Start ".....He was known for these.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2018)

*How come he stated that the A-4 McCain was supposedly in exploded .....that's*
*a different event recall from what is stated generally....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2018)

If only we had the same kind of leadership in our country.

"Parts of AfD are openly acting against the Constitution," Justice Minister Katarina Barley told the RND media group Monday. "We need to treat them like other enemies of the Constitution and observe them accordingly."

http://myconnection.cox.com/article/world/a0db4632-af4e-11e8-a305-4dd7f6ff9b06/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

Brown Shirts


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im gonna start calling you "the seething soothsayer".


Funny, I call him the fucking moron


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Funny, I call him the fucking moron


Maybe if you change away from the crying lion avatar you might stop being such an incessant cry-baby. Lions are beautiful animals but the one you picked is crying and butt hurt . . . mirror?


----------



## nononono (Sep 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If only we had the same kind of leadership in our country.
> 
> "Parts of AfD are openly acting against the Constitution," Justice Minister Katarina Barley told the RND media group Monday. "We need to treat them like other enemies of the Constitution and observe them accordingly."
> 
> http://myconnection.cox.com/article/world/a0db4632-af4e-11e8-a305-4dd7f6ff9b06/



*Man are you dicked up in the head......*

*They were protesting the very recent stabbings by Illegal Migrants...*

*AKA Muslim male " youths " that can range anywhere from 17 - 55 in *
*age because of the screwed up " Bend over and grab your ankles "*
*policies in the EU.....*


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *" Johnny Wet Start ".....He was known for these.*


Liar.


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2018)

nononono said:


>


What an idiot.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe if you change away from the crying lion avatar you might stop being such an incessant cry-baby. Lions are beautiful animals but the one you picked is crying and butt hurt . . . mirror?


Crying? Butt hurt? Projecting & parroting much Daffy?
My butt is a bit irritate, but that's cause you have your nose wedge up their real tight.
Only a moron or an idiot would say something about changing an avatar to facilitate your ignorance. 
I like knowing where you're at, you keep your nose right there in my hairy ass...


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Liar.


*No Spola, YOU are the LIAR....*
*Look it up.....if ya have the " Balls "...*


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *No Spola, YOU are the LIAR....*
> *Look it up.....if ya have the " Balls "...*


The bonehead who posted that video obviously knows nothing about the Forrestal accident or US Navy flight deck procedures in general.  Since blame for the Forrestal fire hinges at a critical point on the contention that aviation ordnancemen violated one or more required procedures (specifically - the TER pigtail was supposed to be left disconnected until the aircraft is next in line for launch, but to speed things up it had become common practice to do it much earlier in strike preparation), perhaps we should ask our local Navy recruiter for his opinion.


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2018)

espola said:


> The bonehead who posted that video obviously knows nothing about the Forrestal accident or US Navy flight deck procedures in general.  Since blame for the Forrestal fire hinges at a critical point on the contention that aviation ordnancemen violated one or more required procedures (specifically - the TER pigtail was supposed to be left disconnected until the aircraft is next in line for launch, but to speed things up it had become common practice to do it much earlier in strike preparation), perhaps we should ask our local Navy recruiter for his opinion.


*So was over loading the planes bomb cradles by 500 lbs...*
*So was physically lifting the overweight bombs into the cradles.....*
*So were a lot of things that happened aboard that ship " That Day "....*

*YOU weren't there....*

*I'm going with the reports that ring credible and don't " Smell " of a *
*cover up.....*


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *So was over loading the planes bomb cradles by 500 lbs...*
> *So was physically lifting the overweight bombs into the cradles.....*
> *So were a lot of things that happened aboard that ship " That Day "....*
> 
> ...


Since you sare claiming more knowledge of the events that day than I have, please continue.


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Since you sare claiming more knowledge of the events that day than I have, please continue.



*It's documented ya LIAR.....*

*I repeated what was stated on a documented account....*

*You're a documented LIAR....*

*Disprove THAT !*

*For someone who was in the Navy, you sure aren't credible.*

*AT ALL !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Since you sare claiming more knowledge of the events that day than I have, please continue.


He's adamant about what he's been told is the truth . . . regardless of facts to back it up, like always.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's adamant about what he's been told is the truth . . . regardless of facts to back it up, like always.


I was hoping someone besides 4nos would jump into the defense of the zolnareports guy.  So far, no takers, even though he's not much zanier than some of the crap that is presented as fact on a regular basis here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> I was hoping someone besides 4nos would jump into the defense of the zolnareports guy.  So far, no takers, even though he's not much zanier than some of the crap that is presented as fact on a regular basis here.


Funny how they all come in with these insane ideas but can't back them, and don't back each other, yet claim they are verifiable facts. They use to have a place for these people before Reagan deregulated the mental health industry . . . see, elections do have consequences, some good, some not so much.
. . . and even his fellow nutters leave nono adrift on his own when he goes full cocked looney bird . . . but then say how great he is.


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> I was hoping someone besides 4nos would jump into the defense of the zolnareports guy.  So far, no takers, even though he's not much zanier than some of the crap that is presented as fact on a regular basis here.


*LIARS cannot post any TRUTH about their LIES, only more LIES.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

nononono said:


> *LIARS cannot post any TRUTH about their LIES, only more LIES.*


That was the point, about you and yours, glad to see you confirm.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

nononono said:


> *LIARS cannot post any TRUTH about their LIES, only more LIES.*


Did you find where the afterburner is on an A-4 yet?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

CHARLOTTESVILLE, Va. -- 

A Virginia man convicted of punching the organizer of last summer's white nationalist rally after he attempted to hold a news conference has been fined $1.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> CHARLOTTESVILLE, Va. --
> 
> A Virginia man convicted of punching the organizer of last summer's white nationalist rally after he attempted to hold a news conference has been fined $1.


Hold my backpack, but I'll keep my cane.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how they all come in with these insane ideas but can't back them, and don't back each other, yet claim they are verifiable facts. They use to have a place for these people before Reagan deregulated the mental health industry . . . see, elections do have consequences, some good, some not so much.
> . . . and even his fellow nutters leave nono adrift on his own when he goes full cocked looney bird . . . but then say how great he is.


Funny how you generalize with "how they all come in with insane ideas"...."they used to have a place for these people"
You're a moronic asswipe, if "they" still had a place, you'd be receiving therapy and counseling for the bullshit that you call intelligence.
Good lord, to think you walk among us.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Funny how you generalize with "how they all come in with insane ideas"...."they used to have a place for these people"
> You're a moronic asswipe, if "they" still had a place, you'd be receiving therapy and counseling for the bullshit that you call intelligence.
> Good lord, to think you walk among us.


Oh look, it's whittle lying man, still hurt and bleeding I see. These others are crazy or just looking to troll, you are simply incoherent.


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you find where the afterburner is on an A-4 yet?


*There is no afterburner on an A-4 dumbfuck.*

*And I never stated there was.*

*If the throttles are open, fuel is flowing when the AP is spinning the motor up.*

*You don't fly do YOU meathead.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2018)

* A-4 Skyhawk Association *
Skyhawks Forever!

*Skyhawk Fuel System *
Various publications list different numbers for fuel capacity, some confusion exists because the tanks will hold more fuel if they are gravity filled (filled using the tank's top filling port), then if they are "pressure filled" (pressure fueled via aft hell-hole fuel connection or the in-flight refueling probe). The A-4A did not have a refueling probe or hell-hole pressure connection, thus was gravity filled only. AND a tank will not normally hold its rated "volume" due to the filling procedures and conditions encountered in operations.
Also the amount the fuel tank can hold is not the same as the amount that can be used by the fuel system. Thus you have "actual fuel capacity" and "usable fuel capacity".
In addition, some documents list gallons of fuel and other use pounds of fuel. Since different variants of jet fuel weigh-in differently, one most be very specific when quoting "fuel capacity".

Per NAVWEPS 01-40AVA-1 for the A-4A/B:
Total internal fuel is 810 US gallons of internal fuel. Three external drop tanks can be carried to increase total fuel quantity to 1710 US gallons. Fuel is normally delivered from any drop tanks by tank pressurization, and from the wing tanks by an air-driven fuel transfer pump.
*The engine fuel system consists of a fuel pump, fuel control unit, flow dividers, a fuel primer solenoid and two fuel primers. The engine fuel control consists of two systems, a primary and a manual for use if the primary fails. The two seat variants had a smaller fuselage tank due to the second seat.*
All fuel is delivered to the fuselage tank (behind the cockpit), from which an electrically driven fuel boost pump (with flapper valves) delivers fuel under pressure to the engine-driven fuel pump. The Skyhawk can sustain approximately 30 seconds of inverted flight with this system. Both the fuselage tank and the integral wing tank are self-sealing.

Drop tanks carried on the stores racks are vented, contain provisions for gravity fueling, pressure fueling (not A-4A) and pressurization to effect fuel transfer to the integral wing tank at the option of the pilot. Drop tanks may be jettisoned in the same manner as other external stores.



Fuel Flowmeter (A-4B): is located in the right console and reads in "pounds per hour". It is marked from 0 to 12 with intermediate markings between the numerals. Determination of fuel flow in "pounds per hour" is made by multiplying the instrument reading by one thousand.
JP-4 = 6.5lbs per gallon
*JP-5 = 6.8lbs per gallon*
JP-8 = 6.7lbs per gallon


Using the "810/1710" US gallon figure quoted above:


237 gallons (gravity filled) in fuselage tank (tank volume = 240gal).
570 gallons (gravity filled) in wing tanks (tank volume = 585gal).
6 gallons of unusable fuel in wing tanks.
885 gallons in three gravity filled 300 gallon drop tanks (tank volume = 300gal each).
12 gallons of unusable fuel in the three drop tanks.
Total is 1,710 gallons of fuel per "NAVWEPS 01-40AVA-1" for the A-4A/B
Thus fuel quantity quoted in this document is "actual quantity" consisting of useable fuel and unusable fuel when it is "gravity filled". Not tank volume, and not pressurization-filled fuel in the Bravo.
IF using JP-5, then 810/1710 gallons is equal to 5,508lbs/11,628lbs.


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2018)

*Engine Start Capabilities*
All US Skyhawks with the exception of the A-4M required an external start cart in order to start the engine. Some of the earliest models also were required to carry a starter probe in the rear "hell hole" which was a gear mechanism that was placed in the right wing root in order to turn the engine before adding fuel and then re-stowed after start. The A-4M had its own starter along with a very small pump handle that had to be attached to the JFS (Jet Fuel Starter) and hand pumped whenever the start was not successful on the first attempt.


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2018)

The A-4A, B, C utilized the starter probe. Starting with the A-4E model the probe was no longer necessary, and the ground unit provided compressed air hose was connected directly to the a/c. There were several types of units that provided compressed air for starting a/c. One, the "Mobile Gas Turbine Compressor (GTC) was shaped like a a/c drop tank and could be carried on the centerline or inboard wing store racks of the Skyhawk. If carried on the centerline carrier landings were permitted. If carried on the inboard wing stations, carrier landings were not permitted. Thus a Skyhawk could carry a GTC along to another air station to provide compressed air for starting the engine.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how they all come in with these insane ideas but can't back them, and don't back each other, yet claim they are verifiable facts. They use to have a place for these people before Reagan deregulated the mental health industry . . . see, elections do have consequences, some good, some not so much.
> . . . and even his fellow nutters leave nono adrift on his own when he goes full cocked looney bird . . . but then say how great he is.


Your such an idiot it's laughable! On one hand you'll say that all of "us" stick together blindly and on the other you'll say that "they" don't back each other up. Sorry but "we" are nothing like you lemmings.  "We" voice our own opinions regardless if it aligns with each other. 

Maybe, when you sober up, you'll realize this.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Your such an idiot it's laughable! On one hand you'll say that all of "us" stick together blindly and on the other you'll say that "they" don't back each other up. Sorry but "we" are nothing like you lemmings.  "We" voice our own opinions regardless if it aligns with each other.
> 
> Maybe, when you sober up, you'll realize this.


What's your opinion on the "wet start" controversy?  It's OK if you don't agree with  4nos, right?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> What's your opinion on the "wet start" controversy?  It's OK if you don't agree with  4nos, right?


I have none. This thread is the first I heard of it and honestly could care less.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I have none. This thread is the first I heard of it and honestly could care less.


"No opinion" looks like a weak choice.  The evidence has been plainly presented, so just make a judgment based on the facts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

Pipeline Plumbing at work?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> "No opinion" looks like a weak choice.  The evidence has been plainly presented, so just make a judgment based on the facts.


It's not "what' you believe in this case, it's "who" (or "whom"), nutters believe nutters a no one else. Like saying the guy at the original Bundy Ranch standoff pointing a rifle at law enforcement agents was the real patriot.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> "No opinion" looks like a weak choice.  The evidence has been plainly presented, so just make a judgment based on the facts.


The only thing worse then a drunk idiot is a sober one... guess which one you are.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> "No opinion" looks like a weak choice.


My body my choice. Isn't that how it goes?


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> My body my choice. Isn't that how it goes?


If you don't want to participate, just don't.  You don't have to be an asshole about it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> If you don't want to participate, just don't.  You don't have to be an asshole about it.


Said the asshole...


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Said the asshole...


There are many threads on this forum that I just read without posting anything because I feel I have nothing to contribute.  Try that out for a while.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pipeline Plumbing at work?


You getting personal, union boy?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm not ashamed of who I am.
You want to smear me or my name, be very careful.
You remain anonymous, but you aren't invisible.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You getting personal, union boy?


Are you that big?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you that big?


Im not big.
Im very small, and humble, but I will not be trifled with.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im not big.
> Im very small, and humble, but I will not be trifled with.


Sorry, I couldn't see the hair in that shot.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'm not ashamed of who I am.
> You want to smear me or my name, be very careful.
> You remain anonymous, but you aren't invisible.


Did someone post something you consider to be a smear?

Goose/gander rules apply?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Did someone post something you consider to be a smear?
> 
> Goose/gander rules apply?


Just a heads up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> What's your opinion on the "wet start" controversy?  It's OK if you don't agree with  4nos, right?


You have a wet start every morning  when you wake up in your pissed bed.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sorry, I couldn't see the hair in that shot.


If you saw the hair it would be too late.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Just a heads up.


A "heads up" usually has more facts in it, so that, you know, people know what you are talking about.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> A "heads up" usually has more facts in it, so that, you know, people know what you are talking about.


You understand, as does your son.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You have a wet start every morning  when you wake up in your pissed bed.


Even when I was unconscious in the hospital I did not wake up in a pissed bad.  Of course, I was catheterized.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You understand, as does your son.


Coocoo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Even when I was unconscious in the hospital I did not wake up in a pissed bad.  Of course, I was catheterized.


Exactly.
You pissed yourself into a tube.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Oaks North?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

Husker?


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Oaks North?


5th hole, south course, with the nice planters on the patio.

What's your point?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> 5th hole, south course, with the nice planters on the patio.
> 
> What's your point?


We can all drop people's names and locations.
Husker needs to mind his Ps and Qs.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Even when I was unconscious in the hospital I did not wake up in a pissed bad.  Of course, I was catheterized.


Spell check much..


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We can all drop people's names and locations.
> Husker needs to mind his Ps and Qs.


Coocoo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Understood.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> There are many threads on this forum that I just read without posting anything because I feel I have nothing to contribute.  Try that out for a while.


Says the guy who post on nearly every thread...


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Says the guy who post on nearly every thread...


Only when I have something to say.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

Rubio began to laugh at Jones in the video.

“Marco Rubio the snake,” Jones replied. “Hur hur hur. Little frat boy over here.”

Jones then patted Rubio on the shoulder. 

“Don’t touch me again, man. I’m asking you not to touch me,” Rubio said.

“Well sure, but I just patted you nicely.” Jones replied.

“I know, but I don’t wanna be ― I don’t know who you are,” Rubio said.

Jones then asked if he would be arrested for touching the senator.

“You’re not gonna get arrested, man. I’ll take care of it myself,” Rubio said.

Jones then accused Rubio of threatening physical violence. When Rubio went back to speaking with reporters, Jones again interrupted.

“The Democrats are raping Republicans. The Democrats are raping Infowars,” Jones said, referring to the conspiracy theorist website that pushed the false belief that the 2012 Sandy Hook shooting never happened. Jones recently failed to shut down a lawsuit brought forth by parents of the shooting’s victims.

“I gotta go to the committee,” Rubio said, seemingly giving up. “You guys can talk to this clown.”

“Look at this little frat boy, so cool,” Jones replied as Rubio walked away. “Go back to your bath house. Compromise in the bath houses. There goes Rubio, little punk.”

https://www.yahoo.com/news/marco-rubio-alex-jones-apos-170848519.html


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Rubio began to laugh at Jones in the video.
> 
> “Marco Rubio the snake,” Jones replied. “Hur hur hur. Little frat boy over here.”
> 
> ...


That's Jones at about his normal level.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Only when I have something to say.


Lol! When YOU think you have something to add vs adding something to the conversation. 

Learn the difference.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Lol! When YOU think you have something to add vs adding something to the conversation.
> 
> Learn the difference.


Should I check with you first?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Rubio began to laugh at Jones in the video.
> 
> “Marco Rubio the snake,” Jones replied. “Hur hur hur. Little frat boy over here.”
> 
> ...


Frat boy? Well then you must be talking about the Obama administration White House. Don't you ever keep up with current events when your sober?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Should I check with you first?


Nope. You're on your own.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> 5th hole, south course, with the nice planters on the patio.
> 
> What's your point?


That is hilarious, because I was working out there yesterday and today, and I was driving by, and I thought, hmmm, 55 plus community on a golf course,..
plenty of golf balls to steal, and its in RB.
Cant believe I nailed it.
Lucky, and smart = me.

I wonder if I could figure out rat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Even when I was unconscious in the hospital I did not wake up in a pissed bad.  Of course, I was catheterized.


Didn't you hire Ricky to edit your lies?


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Didn't you hire Ricky to edit your lies?


Did you just pick those words out at random?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Didn't you hire Ricky to edit your lies?


I dont edit the lies out.
I just do the plumbing.
Pipeline Plumbing Oceanside Ca. 
Our reputation speaks for itself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont edit the lies out.
> I just do the plumbing.
> Pipeline Plumbing Oceanside Ca.
> Our reputation speaks for itself.


So does your tomatoes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you just pick those words out at random?


Yes, so you scrambled brain could follow along.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 6, 2018)

https://twitter.com/VibeHi/status/1037677406109294592


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont edit the lies out.
> I just do the plumbing.
> Pipeline Plumbing Oceanside Ca.
> Our reputation speaks for itself.


You're the one who puts your personal data up and then gets all threatening when someone notices?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://twitter.com/VibeHi/status/1037677406109294592


The deep state is just in Trump's mind.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://twitter.com/VibeHi/status/1037677406109294592


Deep thinkers?


----------



## nononono (Sep 6, 2018)

espola said:


> What's your opinion on the "wet start" controversy?  It's OK if you don't agree with  4nos, right?



*You cannot disprove he EVER performed a " Wet Start " because :*

*A. You don't even understand the fuel basics of the Wright engine in that air frame.*
*B. You're so sucked up the exhaust chute of Democrats that reality isn't real for you.*
*C. You were NOT there.....Testimonies of individuals who were, I'm going with.*

*Look up REAL facts and you will realize that " Wet Starts " were possible.......*

*Pull your head out.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 6, 2018)

espola said:


> You're the one who puts your personal data up and then gets all threatening when someone notices?


Not at all.
I just dont appreciate someone insinuating that my company does sub par work,  when they have no reason to do so.
Everyone knows who I am. I dont hide it, and never have.
Rat hides, you dont.


----------



## nononono (Sep 6, 2018)

espola said:


> You're the one who puts your personal data up and then gets all threatening when someone notices?


*My goodness......*

*Like a 70 year old kid....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not at all.
> I just dont appreciate someone insinuating that my company does sub par work,  when they have no reason to do so.
> Everyone knows who I am. I dont hide it, and never have.
> Rat hides, you dont.


You know how union workers feel about the private sector.


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2018)

nononono said:


> *My goodness......*
> 
> *Like a 70 year old kid....*


71.

Did you figure out who "B-6" is yet?


----------



## nononono (Sep 6, 2018)

espola said:


> 71.
> 
> Did you figure out who "B-6" is yet?



*B-6 is the redacted portion...you know that Jap....*
*Focusing on a provable point yet not understanding it is*
*quite a problem with you...*

*71 years you've been on this Planet, 66 of it should have *
*been working on some sort of critical thinking accumulation....*
*Now sit down, crack a beer, turn on the Communist News Network*
*and listen to complete absurdity.....maybe then will you shock*
*enough synapses into action .....letting YOU figure out B-6....*


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2018)

nononono said:


> *B-6 is the redacted portion...you know that Jap....*
> *Focusing on a provable point yet not understanding it is*
> *quite a problem with you...*
> 
> ...


It looks like you didn't.


----------



## nononono (Sep 7, 2018)

espola said:


> It looks like you didn't.



*Liar......as usual...*


----------



## espola (Sep 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Liar......as usual...*


Despite that I linked the data that explains "B-6", you still don't get it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Despite that I linked the data that explains "B-6", you still don't get it.


https://www.symptomfind.com/nutrition-supplements/vitamin-b6-guide/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2018)

espola said:


> The bonehead who posted that video obviously knows nothing about the Forrestal accident or US Navy flight deck procedures in general.  Since blame for the Forrestal fire hinges at a critical point on the contention that aviation ordnancemen violated one or more required procedures (specifically - the TER pigtail was supposed to be left disconnected until the aircraft is next in line for launch, but to speed things up it had become common practice to do it much earlier in strike preparation), perhaps we should ask our local Navy recruiter for his opinion.


Q.E.D.


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Despite that I linked the data that explains "B-6", you still don't get it.


*You cannot read can you......Poor thieving Spola Henry...*


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You cannot read can you......Poor thieving Spola Henry...*


Did you figure out who "B-6" is yet?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you figure out who "B-6" is yet?


The 6 women B J Clinton raped or assaulted. (That we know of.)


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The 6 women B J Clinton raped or assaulted. (That we know of.)


Hopeless.

The "B-6" thing came up when 4nos started quoting official reports on the Forrestal fire.


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

*Poor Poor Spola ....stuck in " Closed Loop " because he cannot admit *
*the TRUTH. The answer was in the Appendix and he's frustrated.*

*How was your " Wet Start " this am.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Hopeless.
> 
> The "B-6" thing came up when 4nos started quoting official reports on the Forrestal fire.


*For a guy who " Parades " his Navy Career around after every 7 - 10 posts, you sure*
*aren't very bright.....*


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *For a guy who " Parades " his Navy Career around after every 7 - 10 posts, you sure*
> *aren't very bright.....*


You're the one who asked who B-6 was.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> You're the one who asked who B-6 was.


Rhyme nor reason mean anything with these fools. The stress of backing the worst individual in modern culture has warped these idiots beyond repair. They don't care about reality, facts or discourse in any manner as such things expose them, their despicable nature and that of their supreme leader. It's no "movement", it's the idol worship of an individual who's only concern is himself over all else.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Rhyme nor reason mean anything with these fools. The stress of backing the worst individual in modern culture has warped these idiots beyond repair. They don't care about reality, facts or discourse in any manner as such things expose them, their despicable nature and that of their supreme leader. It's no "movement", it's the idol worship of an individual who's only concern is himself over all else.


You are an idiot.
"These, they, their"...YOU are a moron. Generalize mush asswipe?
Rhyme or reason indeed...just keep teeing it up Daffy


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

*I'm just curious Mr Spola and Mr Rodent....*

*Do you both live in the same pair of " Chonies ".....*


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You are an idiot.
> "These, they, their"...YOU are a moron. Generalize mush asswipe?
> Rhyme or reason indeed...just keep teeing it up Daffy


I thought you didn't like t.


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

espola said:


> I thought you didn't like t.



*B-6*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2018)

For some, the sentiment seemed at odds with the somber nature of the anniversary.

“A lot of presidents would use this day to honor the dead,” James Felton tweeted, “rather than prove they have the ability to count.

Some commenters also took exception to Trump’s exuberant double-fist pumps to supporters upon his arrival in Pennsylvania.


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *B-6*


I guess I'm just going to have to give it to you.

Documents requested under the Freedom of Information Act are first reviewed by a person cleared for the information contained in the document and familiar with its contents.  The Act allows the responding agency to exclude any information that meets certain categories listed in the Act.  The reviewer replaces the excluded information with a short code explaining the reason why it was excluded.  The code "B-6" indicates a potential violation of privacy, and is most commonly used for the name of a living person (interestingly, dead people's names are usually not redacted).

Different agencies that are responsible for FOIA actions provide their own cover letters, appendices, or web pages explaining this process.  Here is the web page from the FBI --

https://vault.fbi.gov/explanation-of-exemptions

(b)(6) personnel and medical files and similar files the disclosure of which would constitute a clearly unwarranted invasion of personal privacy;​


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2018)

espola said:


> I guess I'm just going to have to give it to you.
> 
> Documents requested under the Freedom of Information Act are first reviewed by a person cleared for the information contained in the document and familiar with its contents.  The Act allows the responding agency to exclude any information that meets certain categories listed in the Act.  The reviewer replaces the excluded information with a short code explaining the reason why it was excluded.  The code "B-6" indicates a potential violation of privacy, and is most commonly used for the name of a living person (interestingly, dead people's names are usually not redacted).
> 
> ...



*B-6*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 19, 2018)

IOWA CITY, Iowa (AP) — The cases are strikingly similar: Two talented young women were stabbed to death by male strangers while doing athletic activities alone in normally safe parts of Iowa.

But politicians who quickly expressed outrage about the immigrant suspect charged with killing runner Mollie Tibbetts have been silent or more restrained about the white homeless man accused in the death of a college golf star from Spain.

Hours after Cristhian Bahena Rivera was arrested last month in Tibbetts' death, President Donald Trump declared that the farmhand had killed the "beautiful" young woman because of the nation's "disgraceful" immigration laws. The president recorded a video citing Tibbetts' slaying in his case for building a wall on the border with Mexico and adopting other policies intended to keep immigrants from entering illegally.

So far, Trump and many others who followed his lead have not weighed in on the death of Celia Barquin Arozamena, who was attacked Monday while golfing on a course near Iowa State University. The White House press office did not respond to a request for comment Wednesday on Barquin, who was the Big 12 women's golf champion this year and a 22-year-old engineering student.

Neither has Rep. Steve King, an Iowa Republican who tweeted that Tibbetts would be alive if immigration laws were enforced and added: "Leftists sacrificed thousands, including their own, on the altar of Political Correctness."

King represents Ames, which includes the university, and a part of western Iowa where the suspect accused in Barquin's death lived as a teenager and young adult in small towns. Court records show that 22-year-old Collin Richards repeatedly received chances to turn his life around but instead kept committing crimes and violated probation again and again.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/slain-golfer-suspect-lived-contrasting-lives-iowa-city-045634748--spt.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> IOWA CITY, Iowa (AP) — The cases are strikingly similar: Two talented young women were stabbed to death by male strangers while doing athletic activities alone in normally safe parts of Iowa.
> 
> But politicians who quickly expressed outrage about the immigrant suspect charged with killing runner Mollie Tibbetts have been silent or more restrained about the white homeless man accused in the death of a college golf star from Spain.
> 
> ...


This is news?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2019)

Everything is.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2019)

Cohen, Flynn, Manafort, Butina, Castellano, Salerno, Putin, Stone, Gates, Kilimnik, Jong Un, Melania . . .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2019)

Besides pedophiles who sell influence to Middle Eastern entities . . . Paulie's going to Rikers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Besides pedophiles who sell influence to Middle Eastern entities . . . Paulie's going to Rikers.


Yawn


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yawn


Quite the moral standard you hold for yourself.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Quite the moral standard you hold for yourself.


Don’t flatter yourself.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Don’t flatter yourself.


Questioning my moral standing doesn't change yours.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Questioning my moral standing doesn't change yours.


Who’s questioning?


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Questioning my moral standing doesn't change yours.


*You have no moral standing when it comes to your *
*comments on this forum.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You have no moral standing when it comes to your *
> *comments on this forum.....*


Irony exemplified.


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Irony exemplified.


*Care to rebuttal with some negating facts if you dare.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Care to rebuttal with some negating facts if you dare.....*


Your posts and defense of t speaks for itself . . . you enjoy being in league with pedophiles and murders.


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your posts and defense of t speaks for itself . . . you enjoy being in league with pedophiles and murders.


*No facts as usual....*
*Just retorts from the Green filthy latrine you drug you hand thru....*

*And by the way ....the latter part of your retort is a direct *
*resemblance of the individuals who are at present in and*
*operating YOUR Criminal Party....Quite Sad.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2019)

Kelly Anne Conway


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your posts and defense of t speaks for itself . . . you enjoy being in league with pedophiles and murders.


 Don’t choke on that cracker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2019)

I wonder who the joker in the t admin has him thinking about buying g Greenland? Was it a cruel joke on a gullible (conspiracy believer) buffoon or simply a distraction to eat up some of t's time like a widget for a small child?


----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wonder who the joker in the t admin has him thinking about buying g Greenland? Was it a cruel joke on a gullible (conspiracy believer) buffoon or simply a distraction to eat up some of t's time like a widget for a small child?


He wants to do something to stop all those glaciers from melting so fast.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2019)

espola said:


> He wants to do something to stop all those glaciers from melting so fast.


Like when the twin towers went down and he falsely claimed his building was then going to be the tallest building in NYC, on the day it all happened no less. Or calling his relationship with Kim Jong un a bromance and North Korea, "prime real estate" or any other time, ever. He is only thinking about himself. It's a hilarious joke played on him and he fell right into it.


----------



## nononono (Aug 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like when the twin towers went down and he falsely
> claimed his building was then going to be the tallest
> building in NYC, on the day it all happened no less.
> Or calling his relationship with Kim Jong un a bromance
> ...


*Oh Puhleeeeeze.....you've used that vomit before.....*
*It still smells the same now as it did then.....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your posts and defense of t speaks for itself . . . you enjoy being in league with pedophiles and murders.


The sewer rat busy removing all doubt......


----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> The sewer rat busy removing all doubt......


Hard truth?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like when the twin towers went down and he falsely claimed his building was then going to be the tallest building in NYC, on the day it all happened no less. Or calling his relationship with Kim Jong un a bromance and North Korea, "prime real estate" or any other time, ever. He is only thinking about himself. It's a hilarious joke played on him and he fell right into it.


Funny he hasn’t made the back of the milk carton yet.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 17, 2019)

Politics
*Shell Workers Had To Attend Trump Speech To Be Paid, Were Ordered Not To Protest: Report*

Trump claims credit for Shell complex announced under Obama.

Workers at a massive new Shell plant in Pennsylvania had to attend a speech by President Donald Trump there earlier this week to be paid — and were ordered not to protest, reported the Pittsburgh Post-Gazette.

Attendance was not mandatory for thousands of union workers at Royal Dutch Shell’s petrochemical plant north of Pittsburgh, but they had to forfeit pay for the day if they skipped, according to attendance and comportment information obtained by the newspaper.

“Your attendance is not mandatory,” one manager told workers, summarizing a memo that Shell sent to union leaders, the Post-Gazette reported, but only those who showed up at 7 a.m., scanned their ID cards and prepared to stand for hours through lunch would be paid.

“No scan, no pay,” workers were warned.

In addition, workers who decided not to listen to the president’s speech reportedly would not be paid overtime rates routinely built in for extra time during the week.

The newspaper said that they were also told: “No yelling, shouting, protesting or anything viewed as resistance will be tolerated at the event. An underlying theme of the event is to promote good will from the unions. Your building trades leaders and jobs stewards have agreed to this.”

“This is just what Shell wanted to do and we went along with it,” Ken Broadbent, business manager for Steamfitters Local 449, told the newspaper. He said he wouldn’t “bad rap” the situation.

“We’re glad to have the jobs. We’re glad to have the project built,” he said. “The president is the president whether we like him or dislike him. We respect him for the title.”

The new $6 billion plant, which has been under construction since 2017, is an “ethane cracker” plant. It will “crack” ethane, a natural gas liquid found in some natural gas deposits, and turn it into plastic pellets to be used in various plastic products. The plant will produce over 1 million tons of plastic. Environmentalists and community groups complain that the operation will harm the region’s air quality and will increase carbon emissions and plastic pollution.

Trump took full credit for the plant in his speech, even though it was initially approved in June 2016, during the Obama administration, CNN reported. 

“It was the Trump administration that made it possible,“ Trump told workers.  “No one else. Without us, you would never have been able to do this.”

He also told workers: “I’m going to speak to some of your union leaders to say, ’I hope you’re going to support Trump. If they don’t, vote them the hell out of office because they’re not doing their job.”

Trump was supposed to stick to addressing energy in his speech, but it morphed into a full-blown, free-range campaign speech.


https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/pennsylvania-shell-workers-only-paid-if-attended-trump-speech-044953729.html


This is America, now . . .


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Politics
> *Shell Workers Had To Attend Trump Speech To Be Paid, Were Ordered Not To Protest: Report*
> 
> Trump claims credit for Shell complex announced under Obama.
> ...


Little known history.  Before they were outlawed, trade unions were required to attend Nazi rallies in Nuremberg.


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Politics
> *Shell Workers Had To Attend Trump Speech To Be Paid, Were Ordered Not To Protest: Report*
> 
> Trump claims credit for Shell complex announced under Obama.
> ...


"vote them the hell out of office because they’re not doing their job" has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Politics
> *Shell Workers Had To Attend Trump Speech To Be Paid, Were Ordered Not To Protest: Report*
> 
> *Trump took full credit for the plant in his speech, even though it was initially approved in June 2016, during the Obama administration, CNN reported.*
> ...


Don't you get tired of showing us how Pro-fossil fuel OBAMA really is?  You people crack me up.  Too smart to know how dumb you are.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Little known history.  Before they were outlawed, trade unions were required to attend Nazi rallies in Nuremberg.


Here is some recent unknown history about the GREEN Prez, OBAMA.  Bipartisan support for fossil fuels. 
*Trump took full credit for the plant in his speech, even though it was initially approved in June 2016, during the Obama administration, CNN reported.*

https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/pennsylvania-shell-workers-only-paid-if-attended-trump-speech-044953729.html


----------



## espola (Aug 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Here is some recent unknown history about the GREEN Prez, OBAMA.  Bipartisan support for fossil fuels.
> *Trump took full credit for the plant in his speech, even though it was initially approved in June 2016, during the Obama administration, CNN reported.*
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/pennsylvania-shell-workers-only-paid-if-attended-trump-speech-044953729.html


Apparently, you don't know that the plant does not produce fuels.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Apparently, you don't know that the plant does not produce fuels.


Apparently, you don't know that I know "that plant" does not produce fuels, because I actually read the article that young Huspola posted which you and your off spring frequently do not read when you link articles.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2019)

For the unread:


The new $6 billion plant, which has been under construction since 2017, is an “ethane cracker” plant. It will “crack” ethane, a natural gas liquid found in some natural gas deposits, and turn it into plastic pellets to be used in various plastic products. The plant will produce over 1 million tons of plastic. Environmentalists and community groups complain that the operation will harm the region’s air quality and will increase carbon emissions and plastic pollution.


----------



## espola (Aug 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Apparently, you don't know that I know "that plant" does not produce fuels, because I actually read the article that young Huspola posted which you and your off spring frequently do not read when you link articles.


So then what did you mean by "Bipartisan support for fossil fuels"?


----------



## espola (Aug 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> For the unread:
> 
> 
> The new $6 billion plant, which has been under construction since 2017, is an “ethane cracker” plant. It will “crack” ethane, a natural gas liquid found in some natural gas deposits, and turn it into plastic pellets to be used in various plastic products. The plant will produce over 1 million tons of plastic. Environmentalists and community groups complain that the operation will harm the region’s air quality and will increase carbon emissions and plastic pollution.


If you want to backtrack from your error by changing the subject and ignoring your previous contributions, you might need some help from LE.

On second thought, don't do that.  He's not very good at it either.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2019)

espola said:


> So then what did you mean by "Bipartisan support for fossil fuels"?


Just that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2019)

espola said:


> If you want to backtrack from your error by changing the subject and ignoring your previous contributions, you might need some help from LE.
> 
> On second thought, don't do that.  He's not very good at it either.


Using the "If you want to back off your error" approach is hilarious.  Nobody expects you and the triplets to read what you post.  Maybe you find the word "cracker" offensive?

_It will “crack” ethane, a natural gas liquid found in some natural gas deposits, and turn it into plastic pellets to be used in various plastic products.  _


----------



## espola (Aug 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Using the "If you want to back off your error" approach is hilarious.  Nobody expects you and the triplets to read what you post.  Maybe you find the word "cracker" offensive?
> 
> _It will “crack” ethane, a natural gas liquid found in some natural gas deposits, and turn it into plastic pellets to be used in various plastic products.  _


No, because I know what it means.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2019)

espola said:


> No, because I know what it means.


Lol!


----------



## espola (Aug 18, 2019)

espola said:


> No, because I know what it means.


I'm still waiting to see when CNN and other news agencies correct their descriptions of the operation of the plant.  The various news articles say that they are cracking ethane into ethylene plastic pellets, which description has at least one error and many missed steps.  If they are creating polyethylene pellets from ethane gas, they would first convert ethane (C2H6) into ethene (or ethylene - the words are synonyms) (C2H4) by dehydrogenation - which is not cracking - and then convert to the polymer polyethylene (C2H4)n  by polymerization - which is also not cracking.  If they are bringing in heavier petrochemicals (propane, butane, etc) and converting those to ethylene, then that would be cracking.

I used to work at a company that sold instruments that were used all over those plants.  Our company had made its reputation with vibration monitors (so a plant operator could know when a pump bearing was wearing out, for instance) but they provided other instruments for monitoring things like temperature and pressure, and general-purpose monitors (essentially digital voltmeters).


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm still waiting to see when CNN and other news agencies correct their descriptions of the operation of the plant.  The various news articles say that they are cracking ethane into ethylene plastic pellets, which description has at least one error and many missed steps.  If they are creating polyethylene pellets from ethane gas, they would first convert ethane (C2H6) into ethene (or ethylene - the words are synonyms) (C2H4) by dehydrogenation - which is not cracking - and then convert to the polymer polyethylene (C2H4)n  by polymerization - which is also not cracking.  If they are bringing in heavier petrochemicals (propane, butane, etc) and converting those to ethylene, then that would be cracking.
> 
> I used to work at a company that sold instruments that were used all over those plants.  Our company had made its reputation with vibration monitors (so a plant operator could know when a pump bearing was wearing out, for instance) but they provided other instruments for monitoring things like temperature and pressure, and general-purpose monitors (essentially digital voltmeters).


Lol!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 18, 2019)

Donald Trump will be remembered in history as one of the greatest US Presidents.
He will be seen as the man who steered our republic away from socialism and failure when the time was most critical.
You heard it here first.


----------



## nononono (Aug 19, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Little known history.
> Before they were outlawed, trade unions were
> required to attend Nazi rallies in Nuremberg.


*Your " Nazi " Tattoo is showing...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Your " Nazi " Tattoo is showing...*


That's the plumbers crack your looking at.


----------



## nononono (Aug 19, 2019)

espola said:


> So then what did you mean by "Bipartisan support for fossil fuels"?


*!!  BEWARE !!*

*Spola is pulling a JAPISM....!*


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Donald Trump will be remembered in history as one of the greatest US Presidents.
> He will be seen as the man who steered our republic away from socialism and failure when the time was most critical.
> You heard it here first.


Coocoo.

(You've heard that here before.)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Coocoo.
> 
> (You've heard that here before.)


He's a troll, trolls pull strings, he knows better but can't resist. It's the whole deal behind t love, aggrieved resentment and their hope for some kind of atonement.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's a troll, trolls pull strings, he knows better but can't resist. It's the whole deal behind t love, aggrieved resentment and their hope for some kind of atonement.


https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1163603361423351808/photo/1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 19, 2019)

espola said:


> No, because I know what it means.


Of course you do.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Coocoo.
> 
> (You've heard that here before.)


That’s your inner dialogue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's a troll, trolls pull strings, he knows better but can't resist. It's the whole deal behind t love, aggrieved resentment and their hope for some kind of atonement.


How many Saviors have you been through?  hilz, Comey, mueller, stormy, and the 23 muppets running against Trump who raised more money in San Diego than the circus that came to town.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1163603361423351808/photo/1


You truly are a wacko.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You truly are a wacko.


Oh whiskers.  Get a hold of yourself.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Donald Trump will be remembered in history as one of the greatest US Presidents.
> He will be seen as the man who steered our republic away from socialism and failure when the time was most critical.
> You heard it here first.


Can you be more explicit in explaining how making a mockery of conservative values and destroying the Republican party will steer our republic away from socialism and failure?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You truly are a wacko.


OBVI


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2019)

The words of this president* are meaningless.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2019)

“Any Jewish people that vote for a Democrat — I think it shows either a total lack of knowledge or great disloyalty,” said Trump. It wasn’t clear what he meant by “disloyalty” — and whether it be to Israel, the United States or their faith.


----------



## nononono (Aug 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's a troll, trolls pull strings,
> he knows better but can't resist.
> It's the whole deal behind t love,
> aggrieved resentment and their
> hope for some kind of atonement.


*Come on now, quit flappin yur steak drapes*
*and grow a pair....*

*WINNING !*


----------



## nononono (Aug 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The words of this president* are meaningless.


*You continue to operate that " Road Sign "
that states :*

*........................................................*
*Hi I'm Rodent !*
*I'm an Ignoramus "*
*........................................................*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2019)

"This kind of behavior is unacceptable. It’s insane, it’s despicable, it’s violence, it’s extremism and it’s hurting our country."


----------



## nononono (Aug 21, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 282738, member: 1707"

*1.* "This kind of behavior is unacceptable. *= Obama*

*2.*  It’s insane *= Obama*

*3.*  it’s despicable *= Obama*

*4.*  it’s violence it’s extremism *= Obama*

*5.*  and it’s hurting our country. *= Obama*

"

/QUOTE


*All five items above are the result of :*

*OBAMA*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The words of this president* are meaningless.


“Lock her up”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> “Lock her up”


Melania? Yes, and separate her from her anchor baby.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Melania? Yes, and separate her from her anchor baby.


So much for “meaningless”.  Lol!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2019)

He answered his own question by running footage of Trump in 2011 confessing to an audience in Australia that he gives himself bogus awards “all the time.”

“And then I announce ‘I’ve just received an award,’ and there’s nothing deceptive about it because I actually did, but I gave it to myself,” Trump explained in the old clip.


https://www.huffpost.com/entry/donald-trump-awards-video_n_5d5e67f4e4b0b59d256ffc73


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Melania?
> Yes, and separate her from her anchor baby.









*Seems your miserable hatred has an effect on many things.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Seems your miserable hatred has an effect on many things.....*


No hate, no new laws, simply enforce the ones on the books.


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 283092, member: 1707"

No hate
*A. Oh you Hate....it's as obvious as that rash on your neck.*

no new laws
*B. Really, then why would your party push thru a *
*FAKE ANTI LYNCHING LAW that was exposed by*
*the Jussie Smollet Fiasco involving Cory Booker/Kamala Harris..Hmmm !*

simply enforce the ones on the books.
*C. Then WHY do YOUR Cohorts in the House of Representatives and Senate*
*LIE to the American Public about the existing Laws that the President of these*
*United States has endorsed AND used only to be falsely accused of using these*
*same Laws in some Criminal Way...You are a LIAR and a SCUM BAG to now*
*take a 180 position on those very Laws..!*




/QUOTE

*If that's your position on ( Which is stated above ):*

*B.*
*and *
*C.*

*Then you are an even FILTHIER PIECE OF GARBAGE*
*than previously exposed to be....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2019)

If Barack Obama looked to the sky and said ‘I’m the chosen one’, even as a joke(which this wasn’t), everyone at Fox News would look like they just peeked inside the Ark of the Covenant. https://twitter.com/aynrandpaulryan/status/1164220934816821249 …

Trump’s “chosen one” claim came on the same day he shared comments on Twitter from someone who hailed him as the “King of Israel.” 

Fox News has built up a history of hypocrisy when it comes to how it treats Trump versus how it treated Obama. The network excoriated Obama for saying he’d try to have a dialogue with enemy states, but has lavished praise on Trump for cozying up to dictators, such as North Korea’s Kim Jong Un. 

The network also slammed Obama for playing golf, but has been largely silent on Trump, who has golfed at more than two and a half times the rate of his predecessor, racking up an enormous tab for taxpayers


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If Barack Obama looked to the sky and said ‘I’m the chosen one’, even as a joke(which this wasn’t), everyone at Fox News would look like they just peeked inside the Ark of the Covenant. https://twitter.com/aynrandpaulryan/status/1164220934816821249 …
> 
> Trump’s “chosen one” claim came on the same day he shared comments on Twitter from someone who hailed him as the “King of Israel.”
> 
> ...


Fox traded places with CNN & MSLSD regarding what is "overlooked" regarding the President who is holding office....


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 283181, member: 1707"

If Barack Obama looked to the sky and said ‘I’m the chosen one’, 
even as a joke(which this wasn’t), everyone at Fox News would 
look like they just peeked inside the Ark of the Covenant.
https://twitter.com/aynrandpaulryan/status/1164220934816821249 …

Trump’s “chosen one” claim came on the same day he shared 
comments on Twitter from someone who hailed him as the “King of Israel.”

Fox News has built up a history of hypocrisy when it comes to how it 
treats Trump versus how it treated Obama. The network excoriated Obama 
for saying he’d try to have a dialogue with enemy states, but has lavished 
praise on Trump for cozying up to dictators, such as North Korea’s Kim Jong Un.

The network also slammed Obama for playing golf, but has 
been largely silent on Trump, who has golfed at more than 
two and a half times the rate of his predecessor, 
racking up an enormous tab for taxpayers

/QUOTE

*He can play Golf all he wants.....*
*He's gotten more done in 2 1/2 years *
*than the last three Presidents did, and *
*that is 24 years lost with one being a*
*Republican in Name only .....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fox traded places with CNN & MSLSD regarding what is "overlooked" regarding the President who is holding office....


Could you point out some of those "overlooked" items?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 283181, member: 1707"
> 
> If Barack Obama looked to the sky and said ‘I’m the chosen one’,
> even as a joke(which this wasn’t), everyone at Fox News would
> ...


Could you list a free of those things t has "done"?


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Could you point out some of those "overlooked" items?


*What.......!*

*The fact that you " overlook " the TRUTH...*

*Simple Simon Says :*

*" Urine Idiot ! "*


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Could you list a free of those things t has "done"?


*And you say my spelling sucks.....↑*

*America is Great AGAIN because of the " Great Things " our POTUS*
*is replacing shit box rules/regulations with............. *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Could you list a few of those things t has "done"?


Fixed, now please provide the information.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *What.......!*
> 
> *The fact that you " overlook " the TRUTH...*
> 
> ...


Maybe you could be so kind and help LE out?


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe you could be so kind and help LE out?


*LE is just fine....*

*You on the other hand are worthy of the*
*abuse you search for...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *LE is just fine....*
> 
> *You on the other hand are worthy of the*
> *abuse you search for...!*


He, like you, hasn't answered the question, I just thought you might help him out . . . but if course you need to worry about yourself first.


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He, like you, hasn't answered the question,
> I just thought you might help him out . . .
> but if course you need to worry about yourself first.


*" Pull up the Ladder Jack...I got mine "*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2019)

nononono said:


> *" Pull up the Ladder Jack...I got mine "*


Still nothing, like in the space between your ears, coward.


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still nothing, like in the space between your ears, coward.


*Awwww......school yard/Iron Worker taunts......
Poor Poor Baby....





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 31, 2019)

The FBI used Oregon’s new “red flag” law to seize guns from a former Marine who allegedly threatened to “slaughter” antifa demonstrators at a Portland rally earlier this month, The Oregonian reported Friday.

The statute allows law enforcement to take proactive action to stop violence before any crime has been committed. Such laws are being advanced in various states as a way to begin to deal more effectively with America’s burgeoning mass shooting toll.

Former Marine Shane Kohfield — in a red “Make America Great Again” hat with a knife strapped to his shoulder at the time — allegedly made the threat on a loudspeaker outside the home of Portland’s mayor in July.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/shane-kohfield-oregon-portland-fbi-red-flag-law-065839113.html


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The FBI used Oregon’s new “red flag” law to seize guns from a former Marine who allegedly threatened to “slaughter” antifa demonstrators at a Portland rally earlier this month, The Oregonian reported Friday.
> 
> The statute allows law enforcement to take proactive action to stop violence before any crime has been committed. Such laws are being advanced in various states as a way to begin to deal more effectively with America’s burgeoning mass shooting toll.
> 
> ...



*TWISTED NEWS.........................*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *TWISTED NEWS.........................*


Laws frighten you.


----------



## nononono (Sep 8, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Laws frighten you.


*Nope.....*
*Criminal behavior disgusts me.....*
*You display criminal behavior....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 16, 2019)

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - A U.S. House of Representatives panel on Monday demanded documents from Transportation Secretary Elaine Chao as part of a new investigation into whether she has used her office to benefit a shipping company owned by her family.

New York-based Foremost does most of its business in China and has received low-interest loan commitments from a bank run by the Chinese government, according to a New York Times report.

The Times reported in June that Chao had attempted to include family members in meetings with Chinese officials that she was set to attend as transportation secretary.

Politico reported last year that Chao appeared alongside her father in at least a dozen interviews with Chinese and Chinese-American media outlets since her nomination.

The House Oversight Committee said in Monday's letter that it was also investigating Chao's "failure to divest" from Vulcan Materials Co, one of the largest U.S. construction companies, where she served on the board of directors before becoming transportation secretary.

In early 2017, Chao pledged to cash out her stock holdings in Vulcan by April 2018. The Wall Street Journal reported in June that Chao had yet to fulfill that pledge.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/u-house-panel-launches-investigation-205411622.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 16, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Laws frighten you.


Umm.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 17, 2019)

"NO! DID YOU BLACKOUT?!?!"


----------



## nononono (Sep 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "NO! DID YOU BLACKOUT?!?!"









*No....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 18, 2019)

The "family values party", of course . . .

A Pennsylvania state senator has been charged with possession of child pornography, according to the state attorney general’s office.

Republican state Sen. Mike Folmer, 63, represents parts of Lebanon, Dauphin and York counties.

According to a release from Attorney General Josh Shapiro's office, Folmer was arrested Tuesday night after images of child pornography were found on his phone when police searched his home after obtaining a warrant.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/pennsylvania-lawmaker-charged-possession-child-032245485.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 18, 2019)

https://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow/watch/trump-nominates-advocate-of-ethnonationalism-for-judgeship-66238021914


----------



## nononono (Sep 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow/watch/trump-nominates-advocate-of-ethnonationalism-for-judgeship-66238021914
> https://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow/watch/trump-nominates-advocate-of-ethnonationalism-for-judgeship-66238021914



*A. She Lies.*
*B. She Lies.*
*C. She Lies.*
*D. Her Show sucks.*
*E. The lowest ratings.*
*F. She Lies...................*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The "family values party", of course . . .
> 
> A Pennsylvania state senator has been charged with possession of child pornography, according to the state attorney general’s office.
> 
> ...


You ignorant piece of manure...
Start with these upstanding Democrats:
Sen Bob Menendez
former Mayor of Seattle Ed Murray
Anthony Weiner
Councilman Scott Chamberlain

Bad people come in all walks of life, rich, poor, regardless of race, regardless of political party....
You really should shut up.


----------



## espola (Sep 18, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You ignorant piece of manure...
> Start with these upstanding Democrats:
> Sen Bob Menendez
> former Mayor of Seattle Ed Murray
> ...


Looks like he got you right in the family jewels ... I mean values.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 2, 2019)

https://www.politico.com/news/2019/10/02/trump-hotel-empty-rooms-016763


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 2, 2019)

https://www.newsy.com/stories/judge-bears-ears-lawsuit-can-continue/


----------



## messy (Oct 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.newsy.com/stories/judge-bears-ears-lawsuit-can-continue/


Trump usually loses in court.
Remember the $25m for defrauding the idiots who paid for Trump U?


----------



## espola (Oct 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.politico.com/news/2019/10/02/trump-hotel-empty-rooms-016763


My brother-in-law used to be an accountant at a large hotel in the San Diego area.  He told me once that empty expensive hotel rooms could be "sold" to phantom customers, and that the bills could be paid in untraceable cash.  After hearing that, I started a custom with my daughter - whenver we stumbled into a business establishment whose products or services were so bad that there was no reason for them to survive in business - "Money laundry!!"


----------



## nononono (Oct 3, 2019)

espola said:


> My brother-in-law used to be an accountant at a large hotel in the San Diego area.
> He told me once that empty expensive hotel rooms could be "sold" to phantom customers,
> and that the bills could be paid in untraceable cash.
> After hearing that, I started a custom with my daughter - whenver we stumbled
> ...


*NEVER EVER  judge a book by it's cover....Fool.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 8, 2019)

Trump fans are fuming at the president’s signature Florida resort after Mar-a-Lago canceled an anti-Muslim group’s fundraiser featuring conservative columnist Michelle Malkin.

Mar-a-Lago had been set to host a Nov. 7 cocktail reception and dinner for anti-Muslim group ACT for America, which has been designated as a hate group by the Southern Poverty Law Center. Malkin was the keynote speaker at the event, with tickets starting at $1,500.


----------



## messy (Oct 8, 2019)

Billionaires paid less in taxes than the working class last year for the first time in U.S. history, a study found.

Economists Emmanuel Saez and Gabriel Zucman found in their book-length study "The Triumph of Injustice" that the average tax rate paid by the richest 400 families in the country was lower than the rate paid by the bottom half of American households in 2018, The Washington Post reported.

The wealthiest 400 families had a 23 percent tax rate, compared to the bottom half of households, which had a 24.2 percent tax rate.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Billionaires paid less in taxes than the working class last year for the first time in U.S. history, a study found.
> 
> Economists Emmanuel Saez and Gabriel Zucman found in their book-length study "The Triumph of Injustice" that the average tax rate paid by the richest 400 families in the country was lower than the rate paid by the bottom half of American households in 2018, The Washington Post reported.
> 
> The wealthiest 400 families had a 23 percent tax rate, compared to the bottom half of households, which had a 24.2 percent tax rate.


ol·i·gar·chy
/ˈäləˌɡärkē/
_noun_

a small group of people having control of a country, organization, or institution.
"the ruling oligarchy of military men around the president"
a country governed by an oligarchy.
"the English aristocratic oligarchy of the 19th century"
government by an oligarchy.


----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Billionaires paid less in taxes than the working class last year for the first time in U.S. history, a study found.
> 
> Economists Emmanuel Saez and Gabriel Zucman found in their book-length study "The Triumph of Injustice" that the average tax rate paid by the richest 400 families in the country was lower than the rate paid by the bottom half of American households in 2018, The Washington Post reported.
> 
> The wealthiest 400 families had a 23 percent tax rate, compared to the bottom half of households, which had a 24.2 percent tax rate.


*You ooooze envy....*
*Thought you said you were well off.*
*Why are you whining about tax brackets....*


----------

